# ***February Lovebugs*** JOIN HERE!



## winegums

Heya everyone I thought it was about time for Feb baby thread!!! i did search and couldnt find one so...... here is a shiny new thread.... please let me know if there IS one already and i'll get rid of this lol! anyway to start the ball rolling. I also added late Jan/ early march for others that want to be included!! see you all soon xxx

Ok I just want to say thank you to HopeSprings for this lovely banner!!! https://i.imgur.com/qBkRU.gif
If you would like to add this banner to your signiture just copy the code below and paste into the edit signiture form:

Code:
[COLOR="DarkOrchid"][IMG][/COLOR]https://i.imgur.com/qBkRU.gif[COLOR="DarkOrchid"][/IMG][/COLOR]
ok and i made another banner for some people that prefer long to square :)
here is the code:
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/kissxmyxblood/FEBBUG1.jpg

Code:
[COLOR="DarkOrchid"][IMG][/COLOR]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/kissxmyxblood/FEBBUG1.jpg[COLOR="darkorchid"][/IMG][/COLOR]

*Late January Due Dates*

*22nd*
:angel:tryforbaby2:hugs:

*24th*
maaybe2010

*26th*
Lucky.M

*29th*
whoops

*30th*
DJ987

*31st*
mumtobeplus1
winegums

*February Due Dates*

*1st*
Bunchy09
laurbagss
Horse&Heart<3
mojobear
austinsmom
3011busyyear
EmzyJA
Shnooks

*2nd*
wiiwidow
kell
Chilly Willy
3011busyyear
teardrp4u21
mlyn26
charliekitty
Srrme

*3rd*
cornish123

*4th*
special_kala
Taylorr
joyjumper
tinkerbellfan
bodacious

*5th*
amber20
Lil_Apple
Frankie83
Josiejo
lucky3
secretbaby
tommyg
Harveys_Mammy
MadameJ
PaiytonsMummy

*6th*
MrsLo
HopeSprings
babesx3
mommydelux

*7th*
SIEGAL
quietgirl7
mummymadness
rachael872211
eclipse

*8th*
mummy to be
misznessa
Brightonpixie
dreams

*9th*
SkyHopes
:hugs: strawberry19 :angel:
Mashella
zoe.speed22

*10th*
armywifettc
blondey
Blinky81
AngelaF78
naderz
Kess
mummy2lissy
ttcstill

*11th*
Pear
Lizzie_Moon
sailor_venus
rachyh1990
Incubator
Mamatoble
MamaBearx4
Proudmommyof2
Ley
jenjo1992
vyktoriah

*12th*
carmyz
shayandbump
wibble

*13th*
ginny
Pelle
:hugs: AreIn83 :angel:
mouse_chicky
peace
stylejunkie

*14th*
mandy121
ginasgemz
seatabugmama1
valoredei
wishn2Bmom
kookyklw
littlebabyno4
Smile4me
betsybeth
pinhams
rocker_mama
pudding13
MommahSarah

*15th*
crazyguider
:hugs: lolley :angel:
jennylow
pigmento1979

*16th*
SimplyRhi
mlyn26
kayla2010
pdiddy

*17th*
Virginia
mrskcbrown
20th
momo198
mumoffive
salski
SarahhhLouise

*18th*
Louppey
candy_hepburn
Tea Monster
storm7

*19th*
Sahrene1978
lisalou31
sleepen
mrsrifco

*20th*
SunShyn2205
princess-emma

*21st*
Ava Grace
AngelaG
evewidow

*22nd*
VictoriaElaur
bellascar
moochacha
alima0725
Marlarky
MrsFarrow
Terangela
brittanyland
SP1306

*23rd*
MelanieSweets
MissBizz
Gille01
CantWaitToTTC
todteach
miss h

*24th*
TTCFirstBaby
LoolaBear
goddess25
gingerwhinger
Sinead
Meghan
lizardbreath

*25th*
SplishnChips
stunned
Burgers99

*26th*
i_am_JENNA
laurbagss
hollylollypop

*27th*
washsten
susantbay

*28th*
LucyEmma
Love3Hope4
janna
bexbexbex
nanitchi

*Early March Due Dates*

*4th*
Pinksnowball
​


----------



## Kerrieann

Wow i cant believe theres a feb thread already, it dont seem long ago i started the december one! Good luck and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## going_crazy

:shock: No Way!!! I cannot believe there is a february thread already!!!

Wishing all you February Lovebugs a very Happy and Healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winegums

BUMP for all you new BFPs :D:D xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I haven't been to my doctor yet (june 10th I will have my first appt)

I am calculating my EDD as January 22nd 2011, HOWEVER I went 2 weeks and 1 day past my due date with my 1st pregnancy (induced at 42 weeks, 24 hours in labor, hence extra day late)...I am almost sure I will go past my due date with this one too!

My mom had 8 kids and all 8 of us were late! Even the set of twins were 3 days past the EDD!


----------



## quietgirl7

Yes I'm a lucky February girl, just got my BFP. Feb 7th 2011! Feels like ages away but I'm sure it will whizz by.


----------



## SIEGAL

Quietgirl, I have the same due date feels like an eternity!!!

My 1st dr. apt is june 9, maybe it will feel real then!


----------



## winegums

yay we might get some action on this thread now lol my edd is 29th jan but will probably be changed at scan! lol xxx


----------



## quietgirl7

congratulations siegal! Nice that we have the same due date. I'm thinking it won't feel properly real until the first ultrasound scan ... can't wait to see that. Good luck and best wishes for a happy, healthy 9 months.


----------



## Bunchy09

Hi all, my EDD is 1st february! 
Got my bfp a week ago, so excited but also so worried! 
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## quietgirl7

Yes it's quite scary getting a BFP isn't it! But in a nice sort of way...


----------



## destinyfaith

cant believe there is a feb thred all ready!! my EDD is 6th jan and its goin in fast only seems yest i got my bfp!! CONGRATS ALL FOR YOUR BFPs!!! <3 xxxx


----------



## 2016

Yay!!!!! Thanks for starting a February thread! Makes us December/Jan girls feel like we are moving up in the world! :yipee:
...you will see what I mean when there's a March thread :blush:


----------



## winegums

lol i am a jan girl too :p


----------



## special_kala

im due feb 4th


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi girls! Congrats to all :happydance: How awesome is this??? 
My EDD is 1st of Feb and while I am thrilled, I am terrified too!!! Of everything! Every twinge and every thought!! I am normally a really positive person so this is all new to me!! 
My current concern is with CM if thats OK to share - (may aswell get straight into it!) A) I have LOTS of it! B) there is a slightly green tinge to it which I have read may indicate an infection! I have my first docs appt on Monday evening (the next time she is working) with the doc I want to be with through this pregnancy but I am trying to decide should I try and see some random doctor tomorrow morning in case I need to get this treated? I wonder can it effect the baby? Anyone any similar stuff going on!! Sorry if this is way too much info - not exactly how I normally introduce myself to new friends!!! :lol:


----------



## SIEGAL

Chilly willy, I know EXACTLY how you feel, I am scared shitless!!!! I have nightmares of getting my period and losing the baby, and I am convinced my gas pains (I hope!) are impending menstrual cramps!!!!

I think all of us are nervous in the beginning of the 1st trimester as unfortunately, its more dangerous. But no reason to stress ourselves out about it, it will make use worse

Funny/sad story: everyday I take a pregnancy test to make sure I am still pregnant and it isn't chemical


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi I am 26th Jan, so you can put me down. I have to have a c-section though so don't think I will make it to February though x


----------



## winegums

awww lucky why do you have to have a c section?? xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

SIEGAL said:


> Funny/sad story: everyday I take a pregnancy test to make sure I am still pregnant and it isn't chemical

Tee hee I've done the same!! OMG it is SOOO good to see those lines and more so to know that I am not the only crazy lady doin it!!! C'mon all....fess up!!! :haha:


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congrats to all the feb lovebugs, hope u all have a h&h 9 months


----------



## special_kala

when were your LMP? mine was 30th april so my dates dont add up


----------



## Chilly Willy

Lmp sk?


----------



## special_kala

last menstrual period


----------



## Chilly Willy

:dohh: Obviously! Mine was 28th of April but I just assumed you counted from the day you ovulate (CD14) but there you go! Who knew? Its funny - I have been surrounded by pregnant family and friends for years and I thought I knew all there is to now but I am learning that I know nothing!!! Wheres your confusion coming from??


----------



## special_kala

my lmp was 30th of april yet i tested on the 17th may and got a bfp but surely that was to early as i ovulated on the 14th so would only have been 3 days pregnant....im very confused lol


----------



## Chilly Willy

I have no idea but maybe your hormones just went sky high immediately - I mean - when you consider your egg is fertilised within 6 hours of being released - by the time you had tested there was plenty of time for your body to be kicking into action! Have you seen the doc yet??


----------



## special_kala

no not yet. technically im not even late for another 4 days.

my digital test said 1-2 weeks straight away which is odd and has already jumped to 2-3


----------



## Chilly Willy

It's simple...you are supermom!!! End of!


----------



## special_kala

lol or its twins which would explain the excess hormone :wacko:


----------



## SIEGAL

My last period was 3rd of may, and my BFP came up may 26, is that early???? can it be twins like the earlier poster said!!!!!!????


----------



## Chilly Willy

How fab would that be? I've just been watching an interview with Irelands first sextuplets!!! OMG!!!! Maybe that's whats goin on?!!


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm a late January O:)
24th :flower:
(although I'm hoping early Feb!)

Yaay for all the new Feb Lovebugs coming over :dance:

xx


----------



## whoops

Can you add me to the list? I'm due on the 29th of January. I'm convinced I'll go over though.


----------



## Chilly Willy

I would just like to point out that I have been awake since 5.45 this morning...as in SATURDAY morning! WTF?


----------



## hayley x

Wow the next batch of feb lovebugs already! we were also the feb lovebugs lol. wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond xxx


----------



## winegums

SIEGAL said:


> My last period was 3rd of may, and my BFP came up may 26, is that early???? can it be twins like the earlier poster said!!!!!!????

i don't think that sounds too early, when did you ovulate? how many days past ovulation? how long are your cycles usually? :p lol


----------



## winegums

also don't forget some people can test up to 7 days before their period is due and get a bfp it's not that unusual it's just that most people don't bother testing that early!!


----------



## SIEGAL

winegums said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> My last period was 3rd of may, and my BFP came up may 26, is that early???? can it be twins like the earlier poster said!!!!!!????
> 
> i don't think that sounds too early, when did you ovulate? how many days past ovulation? how long are your cycles usually? :p lolClick to expand...

I think I ovulated the 16th (although charting would say 17th) b/c I had major ovary pain on one side. i think my cycle is 29 days but I'm not sure b/c I only had 1 full cycle off BC before the BFP. SO I tested 9 or 10 DPO


----------



## winegums

yeah 9 or 10dpo is fine not too early!! my friend just tested at 8dpo and got her bfp :D xxx


----------



## xpinkness87x

OMG a new feburary Lovebugs already!! :saywhat:

Doesnt seem that long ago i was joining the feburary lovebugs group! :baby:


----------



## MrsLo

February 6th here :) :) :)
Go for my first appt next Friday. I can't wait!! I still can't believe it, I'm AFRAID to believe it so soon!


----------



## MrsLo

February 6th here :) :) :)
Go for my first appt next Friday. I can't wait!! I still can't believe it, I'm AFRAID to believe it so soon!


----------



## lovealittle1

congrats to all the February Lovebugs


----------



## MrsLo

Chilly Willy- 6:45 here!! What the heck!? 
By the way I tested positive at 9DPO.


----------



## glong88

WOW feb lovebugs 2011!! how crazy. I was a feb lovebug 2010 - how time flys!! enjoy your pregnacy ladies... it will fly by!! x


----------



## HopeSprings

Sweet, a February group. Thanks Winegums. :thumbup:

BTW I bought a 20 pack of strips right before this cycle, so I've POAS everyday since 9 DPO. :rofl: I just can't believe it. Plus as some of you said, I haven't missed yet. Was just at Wallyworld and DH let me buy more FRERs. I know, it's a sickness! I still have tons to strips but they are not as satisfying for some reason.

Oh, EDD is Feb 6. This is so exciting!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone, can you put me down for feb 8th winegums...it will probably be changed when i eventually have a scan oh well!!
Anyone having any symptoms yet? I just have sore bbs x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

just thought i would add that i got my first BFP at 7dpo (very faint) and a darker BFP at 8dpo, so its not really that early :)


----------



## wiiwidow

Ok, here goes...this is my first post here and luckily it's to say that I got my first ever BFP last Monday and (fingers crossed) will be due 2nd Feb 2011. Am so so scared that it's not going to stick but so excited too. 
Am glad to see that others are testing daily, as I must admit to doing that too...just to reassure myself!
Anyway Congrats to all the others around who are here and due next Feb :)


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi Wiiwidow! Welcome in and congrats to you - I think most of us are in a similar boat so you are not alone!!!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Happy Sunday girls! Speaking of POAS I thought I would prove my addiction by posting a pic of all my tests over the past few days - it's a bit silly looking coz there's about 10 of them with each one stronger than the day before :happydance: LOVE IT but must stop soon!! Posted a link to my new preggo journal in my siggy so feel free to stalk away!


----------



## HopeSprings

So I made a banner for us, what do you ladies think? Too big/small? Likey/no likey?


https://i.imgur.com/fx6Kc.gif


----------



## Chilly Willy

Me likey likey!! How do I add it to my siggy (post GP appt tomorrow night)


----------



## samface182

i cant believe theres a feburary thread already! feels like last week i was in first tri! 
have a lovely, happy, healthy 9 months girliess :)
xx


----------



## SIEGAL

HopeSprings said:


> So I made a banner for us, what do you ladies think? Too big/small? Likey/no likey?
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/fx6Kc.gif

I like it --- its very cute


----------



## HopeSprings

Maybe winegums can add it to the first page?

https://i.imgur.com/qBkRU.gif[/URL

**add a bracket on the end


----------



## winegums

thanks for making the awesome banner! front page updated xxx


----------



## Rmar

Hey guys. I got a faint line on a FRER, today. Due date would be Feb 8th. Can't believe it because it has been 4 weeks since my m/c. I'm am scared of what is to come. I hope this is a sticky one.


----------



## SkyHopes

Congratulations everyone.
You are the first to kno as I got BFP (2 Big faint positives) today Wohoo. Hubby at work so waiting till he gets home. Think i'm going to film his reaction, he is going to be mega shocked as I am 12 dpo and he thinks i'm waiting till missed my period to test. (yeah right)
FF says EDD 9th Feb. 
going for family meal today, how the hell do i keep this to myself??? surely everyone's going to guess!


----------



## wiiwidow

Congratulations Skyhope...how exciting! Good luck with the lunch today, I must admit I have found it really hard not to say anything especially if people know you've been ttc and they ask if you know anything yet...but good luck!Am sure the fact that you've not told hubby yet will help but in the meantime at least you can share it here! xx


----------



## wiiwidow

Rmar said:


> Hey guys. I got a faint line on a FRER, today. Due date would be Feb 8th. Can't believe it because it has been 4 weeks since my m/c. I'm am scared of what is to come. I hope this is a sticky one.

Aww, Congratulations to you too and fingers and toes crossed this time around :) I have heard before that if you conceive quickly after a m/c then your body is more receptive to pregnancy 2nd time round - and that's a good thing! :)


----------



## Chilly Willy

Woohooo! Congrats all the new Feb girls!!! This is grrreat!


----------



## Taylorr

Hi I am new to this forum, my EDD is 4th Feb. This is my first, I am excited and very nervous.

Congrats to everyone else

x


----------



## Chilly Willy

You are not alone Taylorr! I am terrified too! Half expecting to go to the doc tonight and be told..'yeah right-stop wasting my time' even though I have about 15 pregnancy tests that say otherwise...each one stronger than the last!


----------



## kell

Hi :) my EDD is 2nd feb xx


----------



## amber20

Hi! I just found out last week that I am pregnant. My EDD is Feb 5 but we are hoping that he/she will make their entrance the end of January.


----------



## vaniilla

February babies!!! I'm coming over to congratulate everyone :) you'll all be in second tri before you know it :haha:


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats to all you feb ladies :) I was born in feb, say after valentines day! Some of you will actually be giving birth on valentines day :) how lovely!

I remember joining december dreamers, seems like 2 mins ago!

Enjoy the journey guys :) xxxxx


----------



## Lil_Apple

Can you put me down for approx 5th Feb :happydance: will know more when seen the doctor


----------



## winegums

omg ducky never thought of that how amazing little valentines bubbas

but then again its like christmas you might get combined pressies from your partner lol


----------



## majm1241

OMG! A February thread already! :happydance: Congrats everyone!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey guys, just wondering how i calculate my own due date, do i just go from first day of LMP? because that would make me 5 weeks 5 days but my cycles was also really irregular, some time 35 days, some times 50 days, so i'm really confused!!!!can anyone help??? xx


----------



## ttcstill

HI winegums....... Can you please put me down for the 8th........


----------



## ttcstill

OMG I still can't believe I am here!!!!! I keep taking tests to make sure I am still pregnant and comparing them to the earlier tests to be sure they are getting darker.....

The baby has to have implanted in order for me to get the + tests right?


Sorry ladies I am soooo new to all of this...... I have never tried to be pregnant before so im obsessing slightly.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

congrats ttcstill, i have seen a few of your other posts when your were ttc!! You must be soo happy after all that time, how many DPO are you? xx


----------



## mummymadness

Can i join pretty plz :), Think i am due feb 7th but could be wrong lol. x .


----------



## laurbagss

Heyy all... Im new here, but I thought I would introduce myself, Im Laura :) I have a 18 month old little girl called Kelsie and just found out I am expecting my second child. 

They have given me the EDD for 22nd January as they are going from my LMP but as I know the date of conception I know my due date is 1st february :)

Will be good to go through it this time with people at the same time as me :)


----------



## Chilly Willy

Winegums (nearly called you jellybean there! :lol:) can you change me to Feb 2nd. All confirmed with the doc today so now I feel it's kinda real!!


----------



## Srrme

My EDD is February 3rd. :D


----------



## ttcstill

PaiytonsMummy said:


> congrats ttcstill, i have seen a few of your other posts when your were ttc!! You must be soo happy after all that time, how many DPO are you? xx

I am 13 dpo


----------



## Rmar

Hey, ttcstill (is it Tammy?). We technically have the same due date but time difference makes us a bit different. I am 14dpo, now. That makes 3 of us for the 8th!

I am getting a few sharp cramps in the stomache. Just below my belly button so not around my uterus at all. Oh, and every now and then, something smells like vomit to me and it makes me gag a little. Ewy.


----------



## winegums

front page updated.

i couldn't sleep last night i felt really weird... then at half 11 i got up and was sick :( wasn't nice. i hope this isn't the start of morning sickness lol!!!

i feel so rough this morning too xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Sounds a bit like it girl! Arrrghgh!!! Watch this space! No doubt we'll all be puking with you in no time!!


----------



## mommydelux

hmmm - BFP.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
If my counting is correct - 6 Feb is my date. Not contacted OB yet - truthfully am a bit scared - he told me to wait 3 months after m/c - i didn't. 

Serious fatigue :sleep:- like i mean falling asleep at my desk at 11am. then not making it to 8pm at night.
Slight nausea. heartburn!!!

SO glad the TWW is over... Pray this one sticks.


----------



## ttcstill

Rmar said:


> Hey, ttcstill (is it Tammy?). We technically have the same due date but time difference makes us a bit different. I am 14dpo, now. That makes 3 of us for the 8th!
> 
> I am getting a few sharp cramps in the stomache. Just below my belly button so not around my uterus at all. Oh, and every now and then, something smells like vomit to me and it makes me gag a little. Ewy.

Well FF says the 8th but I have no idea..... Yes its Tammy! I have felt kinda sick at times...... I have been very gassy and moody the last few days.


----------



## ttcstill

Rmar said:


> Hey, ttcstill (is it Tammy?). We technically have the same due date but time difference makes us a bit different. I am 14dpo, now. That makes 3 of us for the 8th!
> 
> I am getting a few sharp cramps in the stomache. Just below my belly button so not around my uterus at all. Oh, and every now and then, something smells like vomit to me and it makes me gag a little. Ewy.

Would you like to be bump buddies????


----------



## mummymadness

well girls sounds like we are ll feeling it now, I am feeling very ruff keep feeling sick and just want to nod of to sleep :sleep:.

I took digi today to try and help with dates and got 2-3 so think my date of 7th of feb still seems about right :). xxx .


----------



## amber20

Congrats to us girls! I'm so glad we are out of the TWW!


----------



## Rmar

ttcstill said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Hey, ttcstill (is it Tammy?). We technically have the same due date but time difference makes us a bit different. I am 14dpo, now. That makes 3 of us for the 8th!
> 
> I am getting a few sharp cramps in the stomache. Just below my belly button so not around my uterus at all. Oh, and every now and then, something smells like vomit to me and it makes me gag a little. Ewy.
> 
> Would you like to be bump buddies????Click to expand...

That would be awesome. Yay for bump buddies!:thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

That is great!!!!!! I am 14 dpo today........ I o'd on the 18th of May.


----------



## ttcstill

I am so confused...... FF pregnancy tracker is saying I haven't implanted yet but dont you have to implant before hcg is produced??


----------



## Rmar

Same for me, though it is 10:33pm here so almost 15dpo.


----------



## maaybe2010

Congrats to all the lovebugs rolling in!! :dance:


----------



## maaybe2010

ttcstill said:


> I am so confused...... FF pregnancy tracker is saying I haven't implanted yet but dont you have to implant before hcg is produced??

Have you got the link hun?

xx


----------



## ttcstill

https://preg.fertilityfriend.com/preg/babyinfo_module.php


----------



## mummymadness

All that charting confuses the heck out of me darl so iam sorry i am no use..

welcome in maybe hun , still tired today hoping the fatigue wears off the kids dont understand pregnancy lol.


----------



## ttcstill

betas are now at 189


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey all, how is everyone today? Got a doctors appointment on friday to confirm pregnancy, then book in with midwife :) Any1 had their first appointment yet? did they take bloods?

Feeling a bit crappy today, sore bbs, and feeling a little sick :(


----------



## teal

Wow Congrats to all you 2011 lovebugs :flower: I was a 2010 lovebug but LO came in March! xx


----------



## ttcstill

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey all, how is everyone today? Got a doctors appointment on friday to confirm pregnancy, then book in with midwife :) Any1 had their first appointment yet? did they take bloods?
> 
> Feeling a bit crappy today, sore bbs, and feeling a little sick :(

I went in Friday when I got my bfp and had betas done and they were 15 today i went in and they were 189 I have my first appoinment tomorrow.


----------



## wiiwidow

I've been told that I can't see the midwife until 9 weeks...my patience is wearing thin already as I'm only 5 weeks pregnant! Am so so so tired at the moment, I feel like I've got jet lag I'm so tired. Have the odd bit of nausea but luckily eating food helps with that! Also cramping, waking really early, and leg cramping. Anyone got any symptoms, tbh right now am feeling pretty crap and planning on going to Glastonbury in 3 weeks time! Eek... x


----------



## rachyh1990

i just want tosay congratulations all you ladies and i hope you have a happy 9 months. i remember this time last year i joined the lovebugs thread :D if you ever need any advice or got any questions let me know :D xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Thanks RachyH! Appreciate the support!


----------



## Rmar

Tammy, they are some good numbers! A nice rise.


----------



## SIEGAL

OMG, I am so sad, I was all excited to get that clear blue pregnancy test with conception indicator like you all have, after many hours looking for it at pharmacys I learned its not available in the US :( I was all excited to see how pregnant I was


----------



## Rmar

I can't seem to find one in Australia, either. Just the ones that say pregnant or notpregnant which aren't as interesting. If I see one around anywhere, I am going to snavel it up. I have a hard time finding the FRER midstream as it is.


----------



## ttcstill

They only sell them in the UK from what I hear.


----------



## babesx3

Hey Girls!!
got my BFP on sunday!!!
EDD 6th Feb
can i join u girls??:hugs:


----------



## winegums

hey you can buy them off ebay and other websites!! i got mine off of ebay as they were silly prices in shops (when not on offer)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies how everyone today i got my 2-3 on CBdigi lastnight, which i wasn't expecting, has anyone told other family members they are pregnant yet?


----------



## Chilly Willy

Welcome and congrats babesx3


----------



## winegums

nope haven't told anyone don't want to until scan!! oh my OH told his boss just so he could make sure he had time off when he needs for appointments etc! but thats it xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

I've told my bff but no-one else! Just had to tell her coz she told me in her first few weeks and because my oh has had to go away for 10 days with work I knew I'd crack up if I didn't have someone to talk to about it. We are gonna tell immediate families at 8 weeks and then wait til 12 for everyone else! Assuming we get there of course! I'm still too nervous about making it that far to think much about it!!


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there ladies... just wondering if i could please join your thread :) 
I just found out this afternoon that we are expecting our 2nd baby :) 
We are only JUST pregnant but i am soooo excited!!!! :) 
I am yet to go to the doctors.. got booked in for Friday... but from my calculations i am due 8th Feb 2011... :) 
How are you all?


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi Mtb and welcome in! No doubt first timers like me will have lots of questions for you! Your daughter is a beauty!


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there. Oh ask away :) hehehe i dont mind :) 
Aww thanks.. Yes she sure is... :) She is super cute :) 

How is everyone? 
Ohhh can i be added to the 1st page my due date (from my calcs is 8th Feb ) :)


----------



## Rmar

Wow, look at how our little group grows. I can't wait to see how many of us are here by the end of the month. It will be hard to keep up.


----------



## winegums

heya mummy congrats!! i will add you to the list :)

xx


----------



## winegums

ohh mummy when was your lo born i think she's similar age to my little boy! xx


----------



## mommydelux

I haven't told a single soul - other than the nurse who sent me for bloods this morning. I am totally nervous - like primary school spelling bee nervous. I know it'll be a good 2 weeks before i get a scan or see a doctor (if my calculations are correct). 
I guess the TWW is followed by the "first Scan wait". anyone else totally nervous?


----------



## Chilly Willy

Terrified! Permanently! Every lil twinge and I'm off to the loo expecting the worst!! TERRIFIED!! I just don't believe I could be this lucky or happy!


----------



## mommydelux

I know the feeling Chilly Willy. Every little cramp.
I thought I'd be ok after the bloodwork came back - NOT.
My level is at 405. so now i have to go and get more done on friday etc etc.

I had a BFN last wednesday and today, exactly a week later, my HCG levels are at 405. anybody else have a similar story. 


I feel like i'm losing my mind. I so badly want to be excited! 
I'm going to tell DH on friday after blood results. Because then I'll know what to tell him. sound weird?


----------



## SIEGAL

Chilly Willy said:


> Terrified! Permanently! Every lil twinge and I'm off to the loo expecting the worst!! TERRIFIED!! I just don't believe I could be this lucky or happy!

I'm the same, everytime I pee I check for blood, or whenever I take off my underwear....my husband is perturbed by this


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies, Welcome over bump buddy Babes :), Glad u found your way over here chick .
As a mummy of soon to be 4 i can assure u all ladies the worry and toilet spotting is perfectly normal, And they dont stop worries even when you have had lots of babies its a natural i think.
I have only told OH and Mum no one else yet, Cannot deal with there reaction right now, Already decided last night we are going for 4D scan and early gender scan As we loved them with Oscar so going to do it again.

I fell to sleep at 9 last night was sooo tired, And keep feeling sick and not hungry i have my bets on bubba is a girl :) :).
Hope every ones well today ? xxxx

Oooo and i got 1-2 on digi last night i do hope that sounds right for been due 7th of Feb i aint a clue on these Digi things lol .


----------



## ttcstill

babesx3 said:


> Hey Girls!!
> got my BFP on sunday!!!
> EDD 6th Feb
> can i join u girls??:hugs:

Congrats hun!!!! :happydance:



PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies how everyone today i got my 2-3 on CBdigi lastnight, which i wasn't expecting, has anyone told other family members they are pregnant yet?

I have told everyone!




mummy to be said:


> Hi there ladies... just wondering if i could please join your thread :)
> I just found out this afternoon that we are expecting our 2nd baby :)
> We are only JUST pregnant but i am soooo excited!!!! :)
> I am yet to go to the doctors.. got booked in for Friday... but from my calculations i am due 8th Feb 2011... :)
> How are you all?

Congrats :happydance:



Chilly Willy said:


> Terrified! Permanently! Every lil twinge and I'm off to the loo expecting the worst!! TERRIFIED!! I just don't believe I could be this lucky or happy!




SIEGAL said:


> Chilly Willy said:
> 
> 
> Terrified! Permanently! Every lil twinge and I'm off to the loo expecting the worst!! TERRIFIED!! I just don't believe I could be this lucky or happy!
> 
> I'm the same, everytime I pee I check for blood, or whenever I take off my underwear....my husband is perturbed by thisClick to expand...

LOL I understand that I have been taking pregnancy tests every day just to make sure that my levels are rising.


----------



## amber20

I had to take a digi to make sure i was still preggers the other day.


----------



## babesx3

mummymadness said:


> Morning Ladies, Welcome over bump buddy Babes :), Glad u found your way over here chick .
> As a mummy of soon to be 4 i can assure u all ladies the worry and toilet spotting is perfectly normal, And they dont stop worries even when you have had lots of babies its a natural i think.
> I have only told OH and Mum no one else yet, Cannot deal with there reaction right now, Already decided last night we are going for 4D scan and early gender scan As we loved them with Oscar so going to do it again.
> 
> I fell to sleep at 9 last night was sooo tired, And keep feeling sick and not hungry i have my bets on bubba is a girl :) :).
> Hope every ones well today ? xxxx
> 
> Oooo and i got 1-2 on digi last night i do hope that sounds right for been due 7th of Feb i aint a clue on these Digi things lol .

Hi!!
yeah its seems mad to be expecting my 4th child lol!!!
i got 1-2 on my digi this am..about right for dates ..i'm gonna do the other one in a week to see progression...
its sooo long till first scan..
will book in at drs after school hols so i don't have to take all 3 kids with me..lol.
my little girl turns 1 on friday..:cry:..can't believe how fast that year has gone..... being pg is helping a bit tho!!

i've not told anyone except husband ..and loads of people on B nB lol!!:happydance:


----------



## babesx3

amber20 said:


> I had to take a digi to make sure i was still preggers the other day.

lol..me too!!! ha ha!!!!
got another to take next week too!!!:thumbup:
don't feel pg yet...
will do by 6 weeks i,m sure when i'm..:sick:


----------



## Clare1981

Chilly Willy said:


> Terrified! Permanently! Every lil twinge and I'm off to the loo expecting the worst!! TERRIFIED!! I just don't believe I could be this lucky or happy!

Ditto :( :(

Can I join you ladies... Ive worked out Im due on the 30th or 31st of Jan but feel much closer to you all here than on the Jan thread...

Is that allowed?? :wacko:


----------



## HopeSprings

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey all, how is everyone today? Got a doctors appointment on friday to confirm pregnancy, then book in with midwife :) Any1 had their first appointment yet? did they take bloods?

I didn't have an appointment, but they ordered bloods yesterday. 
HcG 1,350
Progesterone 97
They don't mean much to me, but the nurse said that's good. :dance: Have fun at the doctors, probably the only fun time to go to one!!


----------



## SunnySkies

Hi everyone, can I join? I don't know exactly when I am due as my cycle is anywhere from 28-35 days, but I venture about February 10th. Tested on Monday with a clear bfp!

I really am scared too, this is my third pregnancy but if all goes well will be my first child. Had a miscarriage in early March at about 5 weeks, and back in January 2009 at 7 weeks, so am super anxious and worried that this won't make it either. Bought some more tests and will be taking them every other day to make sure the lines get darker :winkwink: and making an appt with my doc asap.

So far symptoms are tender, slightly bigger breasts, a little bit of cramping (not much), general fatigue, and hunger. LOTS of hunger!


----------



## wiiwidow

Aww, Congratulations SunnySkies and fingers crossed for you over the next few weeks. Well of course fingers crossed that all of us make it to next Feb, how great would that be? 
I'm struggling today, it's so hard to work when you're this tired! The bonus is I work from home which is a massive help, although all motivation has gone out the window as I just want to sleep! I keep looking at the sofa and my sleeping dog longingly! x


----------



## HopeSprings

Yay! Welcome SunnySkies! I'll have my FX for you that this is the one that goes the distance. Let us know how the appointments go.


----------



## mummymadness

awwwww sunnyskies i have everything fx for you that you have a happy healthy 9 months, totally emotional today feels like roller coaster xxxx


----------



## ttcstill

HopeSprings said:


> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> hey all, how is everyone today? Got a doctors appointment on friday to confirm pregnancy, then book in with midwife :) Any1 had their first appointment yet? did they take bloods?
> 
> I didn't have an appointment, but they ordered bloods yesterday.
> HcG 1,350
> Progesterone 97
> They don't mean much to me, but the nurse said that's good. :dance: Have fun at the doctors, probably the only fun time to go to one!!Click to expand...

When is your due date???? they changed mine to Feb 11th


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi Sunnyskies! Congrats and everything crossed for you and all of us over the next few weeks.


----------



## HopeSprings

> When is your due date???? they changed mine to Feb 11th

It's Feb 6!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: But I have a feeling that I'll have a January :baby:


----------



## lulu35

just got my :bfp: yesterday so my edd is the 15th feb x


----------



## Kimmi

I tested positive yesterday (its still sinking in!), :happydance: am 4-5 weeks so i think my due date will be early Feb


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

ttcstill said:


> HopeSprings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> hey all, how is everyone today? Got a doctors appointment on friday to confirm pregnancy, then book in with midwife :) Any1 had their first appointment yet? did they take bloods?
> 
> I didn't have an appointment, but they ordered bloods yesterday.
> HcG 1,350
> Progesterone 97
> They don't mean much to me, but the nurse said that's good. :dance: Have fun at the doctors, probably the only fun time to go to one!!Click to expand...
> 
> When is your due date???? they changed mine to Feb 11thClick to expand...

well going from last LMP i will be due on 26th of january, but im pretty sure i ovulated later than that (using OPKs) so think im due beggining of febuary


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

HopeSprings said:


> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> hey all, how is everyone today? Got a doctors appointment on friday to confirm pregnancy, then book in with midwife :) Any1 had their first appointment yet? did they take bloods?
> 
> I didn't have an appointment, but they ordered bloods yesterday.
> HcG 1,350
> Progesterone 97
> They don't mean much to me, but the nurse said that's good. :dance: Have fun at the doctors, probably the only fun time to go to one!!Click to expand...

I think thats what they are calling me in for on friday, i hate my blood being taken :( I know i usually hate going to the doctors, but im actually looking forward to it :wacko: :haha:


----------



## winegums

why is everyone having blood tests this early on?? the first standard blood tests are the nuchal things before the 12 week scan??? xx


----------



## mummy to be

winegums said:


> ohh mummy when was your lo born i think she's similar age to my little boy! xx

Thanks for adding me. Layla was born 26th april 2009 :)


----------



## mummy to be

My gosh i cant believe that there are so many of us that are pregnant :) hehehehehe Woot Woot Woot :) I am soooo excited for us all!!!!! 
Yes i have beent he same as some of us. every slight cramp or pain i am off to the loo to make sure i am not bleeding or anything :) I feel a little bit silly really.... but i JUST HAVE to do it lol :)


----------



## Chilly Willy

Not me jellybean!! My blood is all mine til 11 weeks!!


----------



## mummy to be

Gosh i hope i dont have to let them take my blood!!! YUCKEIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIEGAL

mummy to be said:


> My gosh i cant believe that there are so many of us that are pregnant :) hehehehehe Woot Woot Woot :) I am soooo excited for us all!!!!!
> Yes i have beent he same as some of us. every slight cramp or pain i am off to the loo to make sure i am not bleeding or anything :) I feel a little bit silly really.... but i JUST HAVE to do it lol :)

you and me both :haha:


----------



## mummy to be

Crazy isnt it Sigel..... I am "trying" to relax lol


----------



## SIEGAL

This is my first pregnancy and child. I keep checking for blood and am worried about the cramps, I asked my mother when will I stop worrying? ( i figured like 3 months?) she said "when your dead"!!! I guess its true we will not stop worrying about the babies till we die and it starts now!!


----------



## carmyz

Hi all i got my bfp yesterday so happy and scared..i had a mmc at 9wks in march this year so iv got my FX that this lil beanie is goin to be ok.

im due on the 12th of feb.. :D


----------



## mummy to be

Hi Carmyz welcome to Lovebugs :) hehehehe i see your in Sydney :) I am in Central QLD.. will be great having a fellow aussie on here :)


----------



## Rmar

I'm in Melbourne. Hello to my fellow Aussies!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello Rmar :) How are you.... gotta love chatting to Aussies on here :) heheheheh


----------



## Rmar

Feeling good, today. How are you? You have the same due date as I do! :)


----------



## Srrme

Can you change my due date to the 2nd, please? :D


----------



## misznessa

hey ladies! can i join i just recently found out i was prego! so these online due date calendars are telling me im due february 8 2011...im soo excited lol i tested june 1st and it was BFP! i have a doc appt june 15th so wish me luck :happydance:


----------



## carmyz

mummy to be said:


> Hi Carmyz welcome to Lovebugs :) hehehehe i see your in Sydney :) I am in Central QLD.. will be great having a fellow aussie on here :)

lol yeah i think aussies are scarce in here .. 

does anyone feel pregnant?? apart from my swollen itchy boobs theres no other symptom lol i spose i only just found out but i dont feel it yet lol


----------



## mummy to be

Awwwww glad there are some aussies on here :) hehehehehe

Nope i dont feel pregnant either. i keep getting cramping feelings in my lower pelvis... i have doc appointment tomorrow :) woot woot i hope everything is ok....


----------



## carmyz

i hope everything is ok with u and bubs

iv been gettin ovary cramps but no growing pains which im a bit worried about..i spose i am still early though


----------



## carmyz

stupid net lol


----------



## HopeSprings

winegums said:


> why is everyone having blood tests this early on?? the first standard blood tests are the nuchal things before the 12 week scan??? xx

I think it's because I am already working with an RE, so it's probably standard to do so much early screening. Besides the blood, I'm not complaining! Scan next week, and at 7 weeks. Yay!



SIEGAL said:


> This is my first pregnancy and child. I keep checking for blood and am worried about the cramps, I asked my mother when will I stop worrying? ( i figured like 3 months?) she said "when your dead"!!! I guess its true we will not stop worrying about the babies till we die and it starts now!!

:rofl: I am thinking there is truth in that statement. I think, oh when the second tri or when it's viable, or when it's born...what then I will have a baby to protect! Yikes.


----------



## winegums

nooope dont feel pregnant :( its weird! oh and you guys in aus are LUCKY its my favourite place in the world :) im too poor to go there these days though :( xxx


----------



## mommydelux

winegums said:


> why is everyone having blood tests this early on?? the first standard blood tests are the nuchal things before the 12 week scan??? xx

Had a m/c in April and then got preggers immediately - so my OB wants blood work to make sure it's doubling. I go back tomorrow for some more.

Carmyz - I'm starting to feel like my boobs are tingling and itchy all at the same time. Has anyone had any strange sleeping patterns?


----------



## carmyz

in aus u normally get it done to confirm pregnancy iv always had it done..

yeah my boobs are off and on and i got some weird stabbing pain that felt like it was in my cervix so im hopin its just forming the plug or watever..

i dont sleep that good anyway lol my youngest son whos 21months wakes up atleast once a night so im always waking up.. i have been a bit tired lately the other mornin i woke up with wat felt like a hangover lol..my head was all stuffy


----------



## carmyz

winegums said:


> nooope dont feel pregnant :( its weird! oh and you guys in aus are LUCKY its my favourite place in the world :) im too poor to go there these days though :( xxx

lol id rather be somewhere else atm..its raining and cold..june is the start of winter for us..i dont like it much..besides cuddling to keep warm lol..


----------



## mommydelux

carmyz said:


> in aus u normally get it done to confirm pregnancy iv always had it done..
> 
> yeah my boobs are off and on and i got some weird stabbing pain that felt like it was in my cervix so im hopin its just forming the plug or watever..
> 
> i dont sleep that good anyway lol my youngest son whos 21months wakes up atleast once a night so im always waking up.. i have been a bit tired lately the other mornin i woke up with wat felt like a hangover lol..my head was all stuffy

I am actually so tired - as in fall asleep under my desk at 11am tired. LOL.
anyway - we've just managed to get my 2 1/2 year old son to sleep through the night - But of course i still wake up every 3-4hours to check on him.


----------



## Pear

Hi, according to my lmp my due date is 11th Feb. x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats pear! 
Ditto on lovin Oz, lived in Sydney for over 5 years and ask myself everyday why I ever came home...then I see my beautiful Irish oh and think ..ahhh that's why...but now I'm ready to bring him back there! I have residency but it expires next year so if I don't go now.....might never happen! :cry:
Now that everyone has mentioned them all...I've had itchy boobs, avo tiredness and fuzzy hangover head in the am as well as mild waves of nausea but so mild I kinda didn't consider them as symptoms!! Maybe they are!! Yay!


----------



## Rmar

Today, I cried because my tuna was too watery. Ah, pregnancy hormones, I've been expecting you...


----------



## winegums

LOL i remember last time i was pregnant i went to a garden center with a couple of friends and bought a sweetie you know them long chewy jelly snake things and my friend grabbed it and bit the head off joking around and i burst into tears LOL xxx


most of my family live in aus and i really miss them... i miss christmas bbqs on the beach and swimming but being scared of sharks haha! and boat trips and my uncle has all these wild parrot things in his garden they are beautiful!!!! ahhh :( xx


----------



## Brightonpixie

Hello I have calculated EDD is around the 8th February, but if it falls on the 14th it will be on our wedding anniversary! 

Got my bfp a week ago. I am going to the doctor next week. Any of you ladies due in early 2011 from Brighton? 

Have a happy 9months!


----------



## mommydelux

Rmar said:


> Today, I cried because my tuna was too watery. Ah, pregnancy hormones, I've been expecting you...

:haha: 
I had a chicken mayo with roasted bacon sandwich for breakie this morning - when i bit into it - all i could taste was tuna. needless to say i had to run for the bathroom. 
had supper last night @ 18:15 - mash potato, brazed lamb and beetroot. (more beetroot than anything else). then at 20:30 i had to eat again - my tummy was rumbling! i was starving. DH curiously smiled at me.

I'm not that far along - is it normal to have eating patterns change so quickly? I'm normally a light eater. no breakfast, light lunch and then supper.


----------



## mommydelux

Brightonpixie said:


> Hello I have calculated EDD is around the 8th February, but if it falls on the 14th it will be on our wedding anniversary!
> 
> Got my bfp a week ago. I am going to the doctor next week. Any of you ladies due in early 2011 from Brighton?
> 
> Have a happy 9months!

Nope - am from Cape Town, South Africa.
Happy 9 months to you too!


----------



## carmyz

lol watery tuna sorry buts thats so funny..i havent had one of them moments yet..i did cry the other day but that was about my angel baby..

last time i got pregnant there was one day i was really hungry so i wouldnt say no..hormones do crazy things to us!!

its goin to be so interesting havin a summer baby lol both my boys are winter..so im goin to be a heifer with the lovely aussie heat lol poor dp is goin to hear alot of whinging..

i also figured out that i will find out the sex of the baby right around my bday so i think that will be a lovely bday present especially if its a girl lol..but doesnt really bother me.

we had butter chicken tonight it was so yumm


----------



## winegums

brighton pixie i dont live near brighton but i go down sometimes for the pier and sea life center haha! its only about a 40min drive and lovely when its sunny!!! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies how is every 1 today ????, I had a small spot of pink goo today But drs said sounds fine so not worrying as that cannot help. Very tired and sick still kids driving me nuts lol.

Its all go now every one is going for first Midwife appointments good luck girls xx


----------



## Clare1981

mummymadness said:


> Morning Ladies how is every 1 today ????, I had a small spot of pink goo today But drs said sounds fine so not worrying as that cannot help. Very tired and sick still kids driving me nuts lol.
> 
> Its all go now every one is going for first Midwife appointments good luck girls xx

I hear you on the kids!! Grrr... I have 3 boys aged 9, 4 and 2 and they are crazy!!! My patience is so thin at the moment... Could have done without a school holiday in the early weeks!!!


----------



## Rmar

carmyz said:


> its goin to be so interesting havin a summer baby lol both my boys are winter..so im goin to be a heifer with the lovely aussie heat lol poor dp is goin to hear alot of whinging..

Oh, third trimester during the summer. That'll be very uncomfortable! If OH thought I was crazy about the tuna, he doesn't know what'll hit him in the summer time.


----------



## carmyz

Rmar said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> its goin to be so interesting havin a summer baby lol both my boys are winter..so im goin to be a heifer with the lovely aussie heat lol poor dp is goin to hear alot of whinging..
> 
> Oh, third trimester during the summer. That'll be very uncomfortable! If OH thought I was crazy about the tuna, he doesn't know what'll hit him in the summer time.Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## armywifettc

BFP here !!! EDD 2/10/11so excited.


----------



## babesx3

Clare1981 said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies how is every 1 today ????, I had a small spot of pink goo today But drs said sounds fine so not worrying as that cannot help. Very tired and sick still kids driving me nuts lol.
> 
> Its all go now every one is going for first Midwife appointments good luck girls xx
> 
> I hear you on the kids!! Grrr... I have 3 boys aged 9, 4 and 2 and they are crazy!!! My patience is so thin at the moment... Could have done without a school holiday in the early weeks!!!Click to expand...

Me too..i'm trying to make my little girls first birthday cake and sort party for tomorrow..getting lots of 'help' from my 4yr old and 2yr old...soon to be 3yr old..... kids eh!!!:wacko:
perhaps we should start a mums of 3 and more page in the groups section?:shrug:


----------



## amber20

I haven't even went birthday shopping yet for my son. I can't believe tomorrow they will officially be a year old!


----------



## ttcstill

Ramar- Hey there how are you????? I have been trying to warn my OH that summer is gonna be very interesting to say the least!


I called my obgyn and asked her to do bloods to confirm the pregnancy because of my last miscarriage. My levels were very low just 15 so they repeated them on Tuesday and they were at 189 yesterday I had my OB interview and they did all my blood work. I have my next appointment on the 22nd of June and I will have my first scan then too.


----------



## mommydelux

ttcstill said:


> I called my obgyn and asked her to do bloods to confirm the pregnancy because of my last miscarriage. My levels were very low just 15 so they repeated them on Tuesday and they were at 189 yesterday I had my OB interview and they did all my blood work. I have my next appointment on the 22nd of June and I will have my first scan then too.

Hey ttcstill - my next draw is tomorrow. had one yesterday - 405. 
nerve racking i tell ya - after last months miscarriage, I'm a total wreck waiting for results etc etc. can only schedule OB appointment after tomorrow. I think i'll be much more at ease after the first scan. 
Holding thumbs for both of us!


----------



## ttcstill

mommydelux said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> I called my obgyn and asked her to do bloods to confirm the pregnancy because of my last miscarriage. My levels were very low just 15 so they repeated them on Tuesday and they were at 189 yesterday I had my OB interview and they did all my blood work. I have my next appointment on the 22nd of June and I will have my first scan then too.
> 
> Hey ttcstill - my next draw is tomorrow. had one yesterday - 405.
> nerve racking i tell ya - after last months miscarriage, I'm a total wreck waiting for results etc etc. can only schedule OB appointment after tomorrow. I think i'll be much more at ease after the first scan.
> Holding thumbs for both of us!Click to expand...

We are both going to be fine!


----------



## mommydelux

I certainly do hope so!

Blood work at 8am tomorrow morning - should have results by 12. 

Told DH about being preggers last night - his smile would have gone right around his head had it not been for his ears.


----------



## Chilly Willy

Awww mommydelux! What a sweet description!


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies, Grrrrr this school holiday has to end soon lol.. OH been at work all day could pull my hair out, Good luck for all Babies 1st birthdays tomorrow awwwwww .

Summer pregnancy is not nice i hate July Birthing with Finnley i am looking forward to actually buying Some winter things this time as feb is cold :) sounds silly but all mine been spring/summer babies .

Hope every ones well . x .


----------



## mandy121

hi can i join im due in 14th feb 2011


----------



## mummymadness

welcome Mandy hun, I saw ur BFP post hun well done. x .


----------



## LunaBean

Can you add me please? Im due on 11th Feb! :happydance:


----------



## Franki83

Hey guys! i have been looking for a support group and i think i have just found it, i am due 5th Feb 2011, so i qualify!!!!!!
i am so excited, i know i am greedy as this is babby number 3, but hey.... my husband and i have been trying fr this one for nearly 2 years. so im really excited about it!
glad to hear all you other girls are doing well!


----------



## 3011busyyear

Hello I'm going to join this one. First appointment next week but think I'm due on feb 2nd too!

I let slip to one person at work today just so she can get other people to do some of the heavier work and in case I'm off sick. Feel guilty about telling them though, hope I've not cursed myself :nope:

Feeling ok at the moment, few twinges and some wind in both directions! But my sore boobs have eased a lot now. How are you all doing, ESP my feb 2nd bump buddies?


----------



## mandy121

ty ,, ill put banner on me sig now xxx


----------



## Franki83

well, all i have had so far, is boobs that im threatening my husband for touching... feeling quite icky at different times throughout the day (oh morning sickness... how i have missed ye...) and so tired i looked at the floor i had cleaned today at work and thought it looked so comfortable! 
but on a night time i am so irritable in bed, i am sure i am hurting my hubby when i keep jabbing him in his ribs...... 
roll on a few weeks when i get my midwife! until then i am sure we can help each other out..


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Wooow, five full pages of posts since i was on this morning :) 
Welcome to all the new ladies, and congrats on your pregnancies H&H 9 months :)

I am not sure if they will do my bloods tomorrow, i am just presuming, because doctor said i have to go in to confirm it and then refer me to midwife.
I still don't even feel pregnant apart from being tired, im sure the hormones will kick in soon :)

Anyone thinking of booking an early scan? or got an early scan? xx


----------



## winegums

eek so many new people i need to update this lol!!!

i am planning an early scan at 7+4........ in 11 days time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D can't wait

xxx


----------



## Chilly Willy

3011busyyear said:


> How are you all doing, ESP my feb 2nd bump buddies?

hi there! I'm a 2nd of Feb girl!!! Welcome welcome! Very few symptoms here besides being gassy and tired in the afternoons and still waking early or a few times a night! Nothing that feels really like symptoms!!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Can you add me please? Im due on 11th Feb! :happydance:

Hey Lizzie! Great to see you here and perfect timing coz while I know we met briefly on a journal the other day I hadn't seen you since then til this afternoon and so then I decided to go and stalk you! And then I saw your :bfp:! :happydance: Congrats! I got through your first 4 pages of 10million (popular girl) then jumped to the last few and was just about to post a :hi: when I hit off something or other on my iPhone and lost your journal!! And this damn phone gets a bit too much sometimes so I ran out of energy and gave up temporarily!!! And now you're here!! Yaaay! 
How long of a story was THAT??
Anyway, really delighted for you and your OH! You guys have done great to get to this point and I look forward to sharing this wild and crazy journey with you!! :flower:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

winegums said:


> eek so many new people i need to update this lol!!!
> 
> i am planning an early scan at 7+4........ in 11 days time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D can't wait
> 
> xxx

Oh how exciting, OH wants me to get one, because he is convinced i am having twins :haha: because i got a BFP at 7DPO and my stomach has swelled quite abit :shrug: I said its probs just bloating, but he isnt having any of it lol xx


----------



## 3011busyyear

Anyone thinking of booking an early scan? or got an early scan? xx[/QUOTE]

I'm thinking of booking one for 10-11weeks only because we're seeing hubby's family then and would be nice to tell them all together. 

Can anyone tell me how much notice you get for an nhs scan?


----------



## Chilly Willy

Can someone please explain the whole 6/7+4 thing to me! I'm confuddled!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

7+4 means 7 weeks 4 days, its just shortened xx


----------



## carmyz

Big welcome and congrats to the new ladies.. :D

im hoping to get a early scan as i had a mmc in march at 9wks so i just want to see that bubs is ok and strong..i wont be goin to the docs till another wk as im still pretty early.

I wish my boys would stop waking up at 6am its to early..and cold


----------



## winegums

right now I THINK it is all properly updated on the front page... if anyones date is wrong or their name isnt there and they want to be please let me know and i'll sort it lol!

as for the early scan i wanted to wait till 8 weeks as you can see more than you can at 6 or 7 but the nearest we could get due to OHs days off was 14th June which is just under 8 weeks...... i can't wait!!!

xxx

and and for someone mentioning notice about scan... my scan isn't until mid july and i already got my letter about a week ago! so quite a lot of notice xx


----------



## rachyh1990

heya, well i got a faint BFP today so i may be rejoining the Feblovebugs lol :D xxx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Thanks PaiytonsMummy! Seems so obvious now :dohh:!


----------



## mummy to be

wow... woke up this morning and there was 6 pages to catch up on... go ladies :) hehehehehe 

Oh yes.. i will be heavy pregnant and having baby #2 in Summer again!!! lol.. FUN FUN!!! NOT!!!!!!!!!! we get 40degrees Plus up here in Central QLD!!!! HELLO AIR CON AND SWIMMING POOL FOR US!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## CandyApple19

im supposed to be feb 8th but wouldnt be suprised if they made it later than that! <3 xxxoooo


----------



## misznessa

thanx for letting me join the forum and the support ladiies!! i have my very first appt on june 15 im so excited lol so ill keep u ladies updated....i have been soo nauseous and peeing every 20 minz uughh i dislike the symptoms lol


----------



## ttcstill

mandy121 said:


> hi can i join im due in 14th feb 2011




lizzie_moon said:


> can you add me please? Im due on 11th feb! :happydance:

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## carmyz

hey everyone

i took another test today with 3rdmu and i got a great BFP!! check out my avatar..i was sooo not expecting to see such good lines so early woohoo..i hope this means bubs is healthy and goin to stick..:thumbup::happydance:

soo happy


----------



## mummy to be

woot woot woot go Cams!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great :)


----------



## mommydelux

winegums said:


> right now I THINK it is all properly updated on the front page... if anyones date is wrong or their name isnt there and they want to be please let me know and i'll sort it lol!

Hey Winegums - please add me to the list - 6 Feb Tx

an update - had more blood drawn today - that needle is HUGE!! i cringe everytime i have to go. The ladies in the Path lab know me already - I've been there 8 times in the past 2 months. OB says he'll be able to schedule me as soon as the results are in. As far as scans go - I get one every 4 weeks. So we wait .....


----------



## winegums

added you mommy!!!


yay i have made it to 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## mommydelux

winegums said:


> added you mommy!!!
> 
> 
> yay i have made it to 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

Woot woot for making it to 6 weeks :) exciting :) hehehehe I cant wait to get to 6 weeks lol :)


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats on 6 weeks jelly bean :lol: Half way there!!!


----------



## mommydelux

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
just got my bloods back - 890. a little more than double!
Doc put me on progesteron for the next 2 weeks. First OB and scan visit - 21 June!!!

I know it's early days - but i'm soooo relieved.


----------



## ttcstill

mommydelux said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> just got my bloods back - 890. a little more than double!
> Doc put me on progesteron for the next 2 weeks. First OB and scan visit - 21 June!!!
> 
> 
> I know it's early days - but i'm soooo relieved.

Yay!!!!! thats awesome....... how many dpo were your bloods drawn?




winegums said:


> added you mommy!!!
> 
> 
> yay i have made it to 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx

I understand how you feel..... its exhausting!


----------



## joyjumper

Can I join you ladies? I'm 5 wks pregnant with my first baby, from what I can work out, due around 4th Feb. Have yet to book a doctor's appointment but will do so next week. X


----------



## mommydelux

ttcstill said:


> mommydelux said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> just got my bloods back - 890. a little more than double!
> Doc put me on progesteron for the next 2 weeks. First OB and scan visit - 21 June!!!
> 
> 
> I know it's early days - but i'm soooo relieved.
> 
> Yay!!!!! thats awesome....... how many dpo were your bloods drawn?
> 
> 
> We're guessing:
> 
> 17dpo (2 June)- 405
> 19dpo (4 June)- 890
> 
> it's a little sketchy since i had a m/c 29 April - no AF inbetween, so counting the days are dicey. did a 20miu hpt on 26 May - Negative. and then 30 May Very faint positive.
> 
> Doctor did however say "As long as it's doubling, you're good"Click to expand...


----------



## mommydelux

joyjumper said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm 5 wks pregnant with my first baby, from what I can work out, due around 4th Feb. Have yet to book a doctor's appointment but will do so next week. X

Hi joyjumper! how you been feeling?


----------



## ttcstill

Yes my first blood was 10dpo and it was only 15 then at 14dpo it was 189 so I would say I am good..... at least I hope!


----------



## Taylorr

joyjumper said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm 5 wks pregnant with my first baby, from what I can work out, due around 4th Feb. Have yet to book a doctor's appointment but will do so next week. X

Congrats....my EDD is 4th Feb :happydance: x


----------



## joyjumper

mommydelux said:


> joyjumper said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I'm 5 wks pregnant with my first baby, from what I can work out, due around 4th Feb. Have yet to book a doctor's appointment but will do so next week. X
> 
> Hi joyjumper! how you been feeling?Click to expand...

Hiya

Feeling fine really, apart from period-type pains and (TMI - sorry!) :blush: been a bit constipated :blush: - the joys of pregnancy eh?!? I have been feeling slightly icky at times in the mornings but not full blown nausea yet. I still can't believe I'm pregnant really!


----------



## mommydelux

ttcstill said:


> Yes my first blood was 10dpo and it was only 15 then at 14dpo it was 189 so I would say I am good..... at least I hope!

as long as it goes up and not down - i'd also say you're good.
Are you due for anymore draws?


----------



## joyjumper

Taylorr said:


> joyjumper said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I'm 5 wks pregnant with my first baby, from what I can work out, due around 4th Feb. Have yet to book a doctor's appointment but will do so next week. X
> 
> Congrats....my EDD is 4th Feb :happydance: xClick to expand...

SNAP Taylorr! :happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

mommydelux said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Yes my first blood was 10dpo and it was only 15 then at 14dpo it was 189 so I would say I am good..... at least I hope!
> 
> as long as it goes up and not down - i'd also say you're good.
> Are you due for anymore draws?Click to expand...


no I am not to have anymore that I know of........ I hav emy first scan on the 22nd.


----------



## SunnySkies

Morning everyone! It's so nice to wake up a read about what's happening to you all! :hugs: Happy Friday!


----------



## mommydelux

ttcstill said:


> mommydelux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Yes my first blood was 10dpo and it was only 15 then at 14dpo it was 189 so I would say I am good..... at least I hope!
> 
> as long as it goes up and not down - i'd also say you're good.
> Are you due for anymore draws?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no I am not to have anymore that I know of........ I hav emy first scan on the 22nd.Click to expand...

so we wait.....again. I'm pretty sure come Monday my paranoia would have kicked in again! I'm praying for super sticky beans for us!


----------



## HopeSprings

Wow this group is gonna be huge!!!!! Congrats to all the new :bfp:
:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## ginny

Hi,

I got my BFP two days ago, I'm still in shock - Feb 13th for me! It feels SO weird putting that after 15 months ttc - good luck everyone and have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## amber20

Congrats to those who have joined us. February 2011 is going to be an amazing month!!!!


----------



## sailor_venus

hi all! may i be added to the list. my due date is feb. 11th. I am sooooooo excited!


----------



## ttcstill

ginny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my BFP two days ago, I'm still in shock - Feb 13th for me! It feels SO weird putting that after 15 months ttc - good luck everyone and have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Congrats!!!!


sailor_venus said:


> hi all! may i be added to the list. my due date is feb. 11th. I am sooooooo excited!

We have the same due date!!!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hey all, congratulation on all the new BFP!!! We have got quite a gang of February lovebugs now :)
Went to doctors today, she said my EDD is 25 january, but i have it as around 8th of feb, as i was using opks, will have to wait til scan to see :)
Got my booking in with midwife on 16th june, so a week on wednesday (can't wait) then she will book my scan from there :)
Anyone having any sickness yet? xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

No sickness here! Just a wave of nasuea followed by a wild desire for bacon fleetingly this morning - and I'm a vegetarian for the last 18 years! eeek! I got a smell of smoked bacon when I was driving down a three lane motorway this morning - ie NO houses with cooking kitchens nearby!! WTF - what was that about??


----------



## Josiejo

Hi, can I join this thread? I'm due on 5th February. Feeling well at the moment, go for an early scan on Wednesday due to previous ectopic + miscarriages. Have a good feeling for this one though - got my 3+ on CB digi this morning, which means my HCG must be over 2000!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## rachyh1990

Hello well it is true i got my BFP today and will be joining the lovebugs 2011 lol i was in it 2010 :D 

EDD: Friday 11th February (the funny thing is this was Maddies EDD but 11/2/10 :D lol :D xxx


----------



## blondey

Can I join please  (although I am very nervous as it's early days)

Haven't had my Dr app yet but online calculators say 9th or 10th of Feb for my due date

xx


----------



## strawberry19

omg winegums hun im finally in first tri!!!! first bfp this morning!! 4 weeks 2 days eeek!!!!!! my edd is 9th feb xx


----------



## carmyz

yay im 4wks today..its sat here so were goin to a friends kids party..im a cake decorator and iv made the birthday boy a transformers bumble bee car..i havent finished it yet but not much to go ..got woken up at 630 today..but my boys slept all the way through so im happy lol..took another test this mornin with fmu..not sure if it looks any dif from yesterdays but oh well lol i have 1 more test left probably leave it till im desperate lol..

hope everyone is well..talk soon xx congrats to the newbies :D


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats all the new :bfp: Rachy 1990 - In two words...holy crap!!!


----------



## rachyh1990

Chilly Willy said:


> Congrats all the new :bfp: Rachy 1990 - In two words...holy crap!!!

lol i know :)


----------



## mummy to be

good morning ladies :) how are you all. My little one let me sleep in till 8am this morning! She got her needles yesterday... so that way fun!!!!!! NOT!!!!!! i also missed getting my blood tests done (which is fine with me lol) cause it was a late appointment so they didnt want to do it cause the courier had already been. So i dont have to get my bloods done till next friday :) woot woot :) super happy about that. Also they dont think i need an ultrasound till 11-12 weeks!!! I CANT WAIT THAT LONG LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Evening all, I missed the laptop today as i took Layla to see Tooth Fairy (Which is a great film :) ).. But wow i dont check on all day and look how much the feb mummies to be has grown already :), welcome every one Joining Today.

I bought a Advent Baby set today, Didnt want to buy anything yet,But its in a real sale in asdas 4 bottles 2 spare teats and dummy ooo and bottle brush a Tenner!!!! i couldnt resist lol.

Hows every one today ??.


----------



## ttcstill

rachyh1990 said:


> Hello well it is true i got my BFP today and will be joining the lovebugs 2011 lol i was in it 2010 :D
> 
> EDD: Friday 11th February (the funny thing is this was Maddies EDD but 11/2/10 :D lol :D xxx

THat is awesome and hey we have the same due date!!!!


----------



## Rmar

I just got my AF one day late so it was a chemical. Sorry to say, but I am no longer part of the February Lovebugs. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all. ttcstill, we can be future bump buddies?


----------



## Incubator

Hello all.

Please can I join in?

I got my BFP yesterday. Still in shock to be honest as it was our first month of trying. I think it's a February thing....this will be our third (and last!) February baby. My due date is February 11th.

Congratulations to you all on your BFPs. Happy and healthy 9 months.

x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Welcome incubator! Wow...first month trying that's awesome ...and will make a lot of People round these parts very envious!!! We were 9 months trying and had decided that this was the last month before we went to see an FS so I am so relieved the bits seem to work! Although, we don't know I can stay pregnant yet! Fingers crossed!


----------



## winegums

Rmar!!!!!! I'm sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## winegums

Strawberry congrats!!!!!!!! I have added you and all the other new lovebugs :) xxx


----------



## carmyz

sorry rmar good luck for next cycle..

congrats to the newbies

my boobs have been so itchy and achy today...i think i need to release them..lol


----------



## princessjulia

please add me i am due 26th jan 2011


----------



## misty7

wiiwidow said:


> Ok, here goes...this is my first post here and luckily it's to say that I got my first ever BFP last Monday and (fingers crossed) will be due 2nd Feb 2011. Am so so scared that it's not going to stick but so excited too.
> Am glad to see that others are testing daily, as I must admit to doing that too...just to reassure myself!
> Anyway Congrats to all the others around who are here and due next Feb :)

Congrats Wiiwidow!!! I'll take tis journey with you if you don't mind?? By my calculations, my due date is also 2nd Feb... And like you, I'm petrified of a million things! Do you have any symptoms? I have the occasional cramps, sore bbs, breathlessness... I'm so excited, but so scared!!!

My LMP was April 29th. I have a 27 day cycle and I ovulated around 10th / 11th May. Got my BFP on Wednesday 26th May. Was in shock... I had about 5 BFNs in the build up.

Feeling really lucky. I'm 34, and this was our first month of trying. Just praying it's a healthy and happy 9 months

xx

BTW - can anyone help... how do I put the all the pictures / logos etc in my signature??


----------



## Incubator

Thanks Chilly Willy and many congrats to you too. The whole things is just so scary! We had a rough road last time so was expecting the same this time but we've been so incredibly lucky. Can't quite believe it. Fingers crossed for you for a happy and healthy 9 months.

x


----------



## Incubator

Thanks for adding me in winegums.

x


----------



## Franki83

carmyz said:


> sorry rmar good luck for next cycle..
> 
> congrats to the newbies
> 
> my boobs have been so itchy and achy today...i think i need to release them..lol

I SOOOOOOOOOOOOO know how you feel! i feel like a tramp as im not wearing a bra... but i dont care!!!!!!!!!! it feels much better!!!!!!
how is everyone doing?


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi all! :wave:

May I join you? DH and I did IVF last month and it worked for us! Praying it's a sticky little bean (or beans) :)

I am due on Feb 8th!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning all Rmar i am so sorry for your loss, I took another Digi today just to see the weeks go up lol, Its strange even though its baby number 4 i still worry at everything lol.

Stuck at work today but hopefully kids will still be up when i get home so i can tuck them in bed. Hows every one today ??.


----------



## ttcstill

Rmar said:


> I just got my AF one day late so it was a chemical. Sorry to say, but I am no longer part of the February Lovebugs. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all. ttcstill, we can be future bump buddies?

RMAR- oh sweetie, I am so very sorry....... of course we can be future bump buddies ! Keep in touch okay!



Incubator said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Please can I join in?
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday. Still in shock to be honest as it was our first month of trying. I think it's a February thing....this will be our third (and last!) February baby. My due date is February 11th.
> 
> Congratulations to you all on your BFPs. Happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> x


Incubator- we are due on the same day


----------



## teardrp4u21

Making my first post, yay!!!!!!

i'm about 5 weeks along in my first pregnancy and nervous as all hell. seems like everyone has lost a baby before getting a pregnancy to stick. my husb and i want this baby so bad i'm absolutely terrified this will end. 
any advise on how to calm the nerves? anyone? i'm driving my hubby bonkers with talking constantly about my fears, he seems to "know" everything will be OK. 


otherwise i'm in love with the idea of being preggy. every little thing i feel like the little pulling of my uterus stretching, even mood swings. makes it real. 

i feel like i won't be genuinely able to enjoy being preggy until second trimester. any advice from those experienced moms??

help!!


----------



## teardrp4u21

btw can someone teach me all the abbreviations you use?


----------



## SIEGAL

teardrp4u21 said:


> btw can someone teach me all the abbreviations you use?

The abbreviation page is on the home page under the forum help and testing. About being nervous...i so understand I am not even enjoying my pregnancy (even though I am lucky my only symptoms are bloating, sore boobs, gas, heartburn --- OK, really compared to nausea and throwing up --- not too bad!) as I am so scared something will happen. Almost every other day I see a post about miscarriage or chemical :( Its so sad. 

My only conciliation is looking up the statistics! you made it past your first period --- so most likely the most common type of miscarriage, a chemical, wont happen. Are you in your 20s the rate is lowest, 30s still low, 40s kinda high :(. DO you not smoke? Not drink? Not have caffeine? Not over-excersice? Look at why your chances are so low and you might feel better.

Good luck


----------



## winegums

SIEGAL said:


> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> btw can someone teach me all the abbreviations you use?
> 
> The abbreviation page is on the home page under the forum help and testing. About being nervous...i so understand I am not even enjoying my pregnancy (even though I am lucky my only symptoms are bloating, sore boobs, gas, heartburn --- OK, really compared to nausea and throwing up --- not too bad!) as I am so scared something will happen. Almost every other day I see a post about miscarriage or chemical :( Its so sad.
> 
> My only conciliation is looking up the statistics! you made it past your first period --- so most likely the most common type of miscarriage, a chemical, wont happen. Are you in your 20s the rate is lowest, 30s still low, 40s kinda high :(. DO you not smoke? Not drink? Not have caffeine? Not over-excersice? Look at why your chances are so low and you might feel better.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

well that definately cheered me up! i'm 20, don't smoke, don't drink, have cut out my energy drinks now and dont drink tea or coffee, NEVER over exercise HAHA hopefully looking good so far xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Rmar said:


> I just got my AF one day late so it was a chemical. Sorry to say, but I am no longer part of the February Lovebugs. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all. ttcstill, we can be future bump buddies?

So sorry Rmar! Best of luck for next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Chilly Willy

teardrp4u21 said:


> Making my first post, yay!!!!!!
> 
> i'm about 5 weeks along in my first pregnancy and nervous as all hell. seems like everyone has lost a baby before getting a pregnancy to stick. my husb and i want this baby so bad i'm absolutely terrified this will end.
> any advise on how to calm the nerves? anyone? i'm driving my hubby bonkers with talking constantly about my fears, he seems to "know" everything will be OK.
> 
> i feel like i won't be genuinely able to enjoy being preggy until second trimester. any advice from those experienced moms??
> 
> help!!

Can't advise you there chick coz I am terrified too although SLIGHTLY less so this week for some reason! I agree - EVERYONE seems to have losses before successful pgs but the fact is that only one third of people do so we can be in the happy 66 per cent and as Siegal said....we are already beyond chemical stage so that's phase one complete!! All we can do is hope for the best! :flower:


----------



## Chilly Willy

wish2bmama said:


> Hi all! :wave:
> 
> May I join you? DH and I did IVF last month and it worked for us! Praying it's a sticky little bean (or beans) :)
> 
> I am due on Feb 8th!

Gosh I'm busy posting here! - Congrats wishtobemama! That is fantastic news - hopefully there's a couple of lil bubs in there! I am friends with several people who have had IVF and I know the process is very traummatic mentally and physically so I'm truly delighted for you both! Enjoy it all! Isn't IVF like a miracle? I mean general conception and lil bun cooking in general is amazing but I just think that IVF is mind boggling! I am so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Chilly Willy

misty7 said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> BTW - can anyone help... how do I put the all the pictures / logos etc in my signature??
> 
> I can help I can help! Pick me pick me!!! (4th post in a row....journal hogger!!!!)
> 
> It's very easy! Your best bet is to have two windows open at the same time so that you can copy and paste what you want!
> Go to User CP in the purple line near the top then select Edit signature.
> If you want to put in a link to your own journal go to your journal in your second window and copy the link. Then go back into the edit your signature page and write text e.g. Misty7's preggo journal, highlight the text, then click on the weblink icon at the top of the little window you are typing in (the globe with link on the front). Just paste the link there and that its!
> If you want to put the Feb lovebugs pic in go back to about page 3 of this journal and there are directions there for it!
> If you have made yourself a ticker the ticker page will give you three different strings of code to enter in your siggy - The one you want starts and finishes with and looks a bit like [img] https:lots of nonsense text [img] and probably a [url] at the end too!!
> Just copy that whole link and paste it in your siggy! Then save it!
> Let me know if you have probs! Us feb 2nd girls have to stick together!!!Click to expand...


----------



## shayandbump

Hi everyone :hi:

Can I join your group? OH & I got a BFP yesterday and confirmed it with another test this morning!

I'm due February 12th 2011 (estimating).


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats shayandbump - your Amy looks good enough to eat!!


----------



## Kimberly28

I just got my :bfp: this morning and haven't been to the dr yet to confirm but the lines are pretty bright and clear. So looks like I'm a Feb. Lovebug. :thumbup: Can I join you all? :blush: I dunno what my due date is but as soon as I can get in to the docs and find out, I will let you all know. :winkwink:


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats Kimberly - Go onto babygaga.com and calculate the birthdate! How could you NOT?


----------



## shayandbump

Chilly Willy said:


> Congrats shayandbump - your Amy looks good enough to eat!!

Hehe, thank you :D


----------



## rachyh1990

yay quite a few of us on here now :D cant believe i am pregnant again already lol, Maddies only 15weeks old lol  xxx


----------



## winegums

just to let you know the codes for feb lovebugs banners are on the first post!! :D just copy and paste them onto your sig...........

other than that chilly covered it :D lol u expert xxx


----------



## teardrp4u21

SIEGAL said:


> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> btw can someone teach me all the abbreviations you use?
> 
> The abbreviation page is on the home page under the forum help and testing. About being nervous...i so understand I am not even enjoying my pregnancy (even though I am lucky my only symptoms are bloating, sore boobs, gas, heartburn --- OK, really compared to nausea and throwing up --- not too bad!) as I am so scared something will happen. Almost every other day I see a post about miscarriage or chemical :( Its so sad.
> 
> My only conciliation is looking up the statistics! you made it past your first period --- so most likely the most common type of miscarriage, a chemical, wont happen. Are you in your 20s the rate is lowest, 30s still low, 40s kinda high :(. DO you not smoke? Not drink? Not have caffeine? Not over-excersice? Look at why your chances are so low and you might feel better.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

that makes me feel good. i've been taking prenates for 3 mo to prepare myself. stopped smoking in aug. don't drink a lot (minus my sisters wedding in may but i didn't know i could've even been preggy) and i'm 28. plz got let this little nugget stay put!


----------



## teardrp4u21

correction. please GOD let this baby nugget stay sticky! many thoughts and payers go out to all you first trimester mommys! return the prayers plz!!!


----------



## teardrp4u21

ok so post happy testing out my signature...


----------



## winegums

it works xx


----------



## DJ987

Hiya :) Can I join please? I've been a bit nervous to join due to a previous MMC, but I'm getting a scan on Friday so I'm hoping everything will be ok :) I'm due 30th Jan 2011 :D xx


----------



## winegums

hey DJ i wondered where you got to as your BFP announcement was around the same time as mine! :D xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats dj! So far so good!!
Lookin good teardrop! :thumbup:


----------



## teardrp4u21

thanks! make it feel so official! according to this thing i'm due feb 2, so sign me up! 
ultrasound june 30 will make it real!


----------



## Kimberly28

Where do you get the sig from for feb. lovebugs? i only saw the little square one but i think i like the black banner one better.


----------



## winegums

hun they are on the first post with their codes! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Evening Ladies, I do promise its perfectly natural to worry its ur mummy instincts kicking in already awwwww, But i am quiet fit 26 years old and never Miscarried so i am proving statistics wrong not every one has a miscarriage :).

On a creepy note thow, This lightening is scaring me to death and I carnt sleep because its muggy here. Any one else up at this silly hour lol ??.


----------



## Kimberly28

Awww poor you. I'm up, but then again it's only 8:05pm here. Eastern USA. How about you?


----------



## teardrp4u21

i'm up too but its only 752 here, lol.

has anyone else noticed that you're generally more happy? normally i'm rather depressed and ever since i've conceived my hubby has noticed a change, more so after i found out that i'm officially preggy.


----------



## Kimberly28

Not yet. But I did just get my BFP this morning. I'm too scared to tell the whole world yet or even let my family know for fear of having a MC or a MMC. So I'm waiting until I'm 12 weeks before I come out of hiding haha. :winkwink: Anyhoo, it's now 11:42pm here and I'm exhausted so it's off to bed I go. Goodnight and sweet dreams! :sleep:


----------



## Pelle

Hello, may I join you in this beautiful journey?  

I have just tested BFP - well, I had my guess, because I am extra tired, I go to pee so often, my nose is running, I am bloated, but I am so happy!!!!!!! And I am sooo nervous, too, hoping for sticky beans! (I speak in plural, because I had 3 dominant follicles, who knows, maybe they are twins, we will see! :- ) 

I am due in Febr 13th! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

I did my first test today, DPO11, we were crying with DH:
 



Attached Files:







teszt_cd28.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummy to be

hello everyone! How are you all.. gosh havent we been chatting away since i was on last night hehehehehe :) How is everyone feeling? I am 5 weekd today and i dont even feel pregnant at all... i cant remember what i felt like last time around cause i didnt find out till i was 8 weeks!!! So is this normal?? Hope your all having fun. :) 
:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

Hi Dj !!!!! good to see you over here!!! i was feeling funny in WTT section...feel a bit of a fraud lol...... i'm sure u are doing great!!! :) can't wait to hear about scan!!!

Mummymaddness..... we are lucky..i too have never suffered MC but its funny with this PG i am more worried..somehow feel i've been too lucky iykwim? and am scared togo drs or have scan weird?.... rain started here 5am and woke me up......

Hi Pelle...... congrats on your bfp!!

wow this group is a big one!!! :)

Be interesting to see how everyones dates change after scans!!!

hope everyone ok...its horrible the first tri all the worrying and knicker watching..lol..


----------



## lucky3

Hi fellow, February Lovebugs!

I am new on here and would love to join you :o)!! My 3rd is due on 5th Feb, I think. I don't have a mid wife appointment until 29th June though....seems ages!!

I ovulated on 14/15th may and started feeling nauseous on 18th, weird! Couldn't believe I could possible feel rough so early but got my BFP on 30th May using a Superdrug test, had tried 4 internet cheapie tests which all came up negative but just felt they were wrong!! Did another test on Saturday which came up very dark :o)))!!

Have now got out of the habit of checking EVERY toilet trip for blood, feeling more confident now as over a week late :o) Hope this is not TMI!!

It hasn't really sunk in yet...but it is very exciting!

Good luck to us all x


----------



## misznessa

awww congrats to all u ladies!! I will be hitting 5 weeks soon and this nauseous feeling uughh I hate it! I been feeling weird pains around my abdomen hopefully its my uterus growing and nothin bad :shrug:


----------



## shayandbump

Pelle said:


> Hello, may I join you in this beautiful journey?
> 
> I have just tested BFP - well, I had my guess, because I am extra tired, I go to pee so often, my nose is running, I am bloated, but I am so happy!!!!!!! And I am sooo nervous, too, hoping for sticky beans! (I speak in plural, because I had 3 dominant follicles, who knows, maybe they are twins, we will see! :- )
> 
> I am due in Febr 13th! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> I did my first test today, DPO11, we were crying with DH:

Congrats!! I'm due the day before you :D


----------



## teardrp4u21

misznessa said:


> awww congrats to all u ladies!! I will be hitting 5 weeks soon and this nauseous feeling uughh I hate it! I been feeling weird pains around my abdomen hopefully its my uterus growing and nothin bad :shrug:

i'm coming out of my week 5 and yes the little cramping or stretching or pulling your feeling is your uterus growing (according to my mayo clinich way to a healthy pregnancy book)

i'm so glad to be a part of a group/forum like this. nice to know i'm not the only one going thru this. 

praying we all have sticky beans!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

teardrp4u21 said:


> Making my first post, yay!!!!!!
> 
> i'm about 5 weeks along in my first pregnancy and nervous as all hell. seems like everyone has lost a baby before getting a pregnancy to stick. my husb and i want this baby so bad i'm absolutely terrified this will end.
> any advise on how to calm the nerves? anyone? i'm driving my hubby bonkers with talking constantly about my fears, he seems to "know" everything will be OK.
> 
> 
> otherwise i'm in love with the idea of being preggy. every little thing i feel like the little pulling of my uterus stretching, even mood swings. makes it real.
> 
> i feel like i won't be genuinely able to enjoy being preggy until second trimester. any advice from those experienced moms??
> 
> help!!

CONGRATS



shayandbump said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Can I join your group? OH & I got a BFP yesterday and confirmed it with another test this morning!
> 
> I'm due February 12th 2011 (estimating).

CONGRATS



Kimberly28 said:


> I just got my :bfp: this morning and haven't been to the dr yet to confirm but the lines are pretty bright and clear. So looks like I'm a Feb. Lovebug. :thumbup: Can I join you all? :blush: I dunno what my due date is but as soon as I can get in to the docs and find out, I will let you all know. :winkwink:

CONGRATS



Pelle said:


> Hello, may I join you in this beautiful journey?
> 
> I have just tested BFP - well, I had my guess, because I am extra tired, I go to pee so often, my nose is running, I am bloated, but I am so happy!!!!!!! And I am sooo nervous, too, hoping for sticky beans! (I speak in plural, because I had 3 dominant follicles, who knows, maybe they are twins, we will see! :- )
> 
> I am due in Febr 13th! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> I did my first test today, DPO11, we were crying with DH:

CONGRATS



lucky3 said:
 

> Hi fellow, February Lovebugs!
> 
> I am new on here and would love to join you :o)!! My 3rd is due on 5th Feb, I think. I don't have a mid wife appointment until 29th June though....seems ages!!
> 
> I ovulated on 14/15th may and started feeling nauseous on 18th, weird! Couldn't believe I could possible feel rough so early but got my BFP on 30th May using a Superdrug test, had tried 4 internet cheapie tests which all came up negative but just felt they were wrong!! Did another test on Saturday which came up very dark :o)))!!
> 
> Have now got out of the habit of checking EVERY toilet trip for blood, feeling more confident now as over a week late :o) Hope this is not TMI!!
> 
> It hasn't really sunk in yet...but it is very exciting!
> 
> Good luck to us all x

CONGRATS and everytime I get the steching pulling pains in my stomache I run off to the bathroom to check for blood I am so nervous. I even get nervous when we are :sex: because I am afraid that we are going to jar something.



misznessa said:


> awww congrats to all u ladies!! I will be hitting 5 weeks soon and this nauseous feeling uughh I hate it! I been feeling weird pains around my abdomen hopefully its my uterus growing and nothin bad :shrug:

MEEEE tooooo and it makes me nervous as hell...


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hey everyone, woow, lots of new BFP's congratulations :)
I can't believe I haven't been on since friday :0 I've been having withdrawals lol. Went to Manchester last night for my sisters birthday (orange juice queen), had a rubbish night, and to top it all off, half of the people who came with us started arguing and fighting, so that's it I'm not going out in a group again! Rant over!
How's everyone today? x


----------



## mummymadness

Evening all, Babes iam just like you i havent been to Drs either i worry and hate the waiting for MW appointment i have about 20 tests and 3 children so know i deffinatley am so going to wait till i am about 7 weeks then contact Dr about getting notes and MW appointment etc, On a good note Mum started to come around today was talking about Iron tablets with me etc which is a good sign i guess.

Big Huge congrats to all joining us Feb going to be one mega busy month next year lol, Hows every one this evening ??. xx .


----------



## lucky3

Hey everyone, woow, lots of new BFP's congratulations :)
I can't believe I haven't been on since friday :0 I've been having withdrawals lol. Went to Manchester last night for my sisters birthday (orange juice queen), had a rubbish night, and to top it all off, half of the people who came with us started arguing and fighting, so that's it I'm not going out in a group again! Rant over!
How's everyone today? x

Good to be back home then? :thumbup:

thanks for the congrats, I am well pleased, though it's all a bit unreal when you feel you don't want to tell anyone much yet :(


----------



## lucky3

lucky3 said:


> Hey everyone, woow, lots of new BFP's congratulations :)
> I can't believe I haven't been on since friday :0 I've been having withdrawals lol. Went to Manchester last night for my sisters birthday (orange juice queen), had a rubbish night, and to top it all off, half of the people who came with us started arguing and fighting, so that's it I'm not going out in a group again! Rant over!
> How's everyone today? x

Good to be back home then? :thumbup:

thanks for the congrats, I am well pleased, though it's all a bit unreal when you feel you don't want to tell anyone much yet :(

Yay, I have got a signature now :)


----------



## Binky81

Hi all,

I'm a Feb girl too - due the 10th, it's my first, I'm so excited!


----------



## teardrp4u21

i think all this "debbie downer" attitude sux. the statistics are with us girls! more ppl have their babies than loose thier babies. they just don't announce it because everything went well. 
basically all this talk is scary and why stress ourselves out even more? 

*end rant*


----------



## Louppey

I got my :bfp: this morning, looked in the book & I think I will be due 17th February. 

Still in shock at the moment...

I'm a February baby too LOL so if this ones early then we may share a birthday!!!

FX for a sticky bean :baby:


----------



## carmyz

teardrp4u21 said:


> i think all this "debbie downer" attitude sux. the statistics are with us girls! more ppl have their babies than loose thier babies. they just don't announce it because everything went well.
> basically all this talk is scary and why stress ourselves out even more?
> 
> *end rant*

I lost a baby in march at 9wks..for me its a way of preparing myself that it may happen again..not sure if u have lost a baby but its a terrible thing to go through..my mum and my bfs uncle also died the month after so death has been in our family alot this year so were just hoping this baby is healthy and sticks
and we can bring new life into this world and not have another person to mourn over..there will be alot of births in this group but there also be losses..thats just how it goes.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Binky81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a Feb girl too - due the 10th, it's my first, I'm so excited!

Congrats, and welcome H&H 9 months :) x


----------



## shayandbump

Congrats & welcome to all the new BFP's!! :D


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

[/QUOTE]

Good to be back home then? :thumbup:

thanks for the congrats, I am well pleased, though it's all a bit unreal when you feel you don't want to tell anyone much yet :(

Yay, I have got a signature now :)[/QUOTE]


Great to be home lol! I think i have told nearly everyone already :wacko: couldn't help myself lol, and yay for the signature :) x


----------



## mummymadness

carmyz so sorry for ur losses hun xxx


----------



## teardrp4u21

carmyz said:


> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> i think all this "debbie downer" attitude sux. the statistics are with us girls! more ppl have their babies than loose thier babies. they just don't announce it because everything went well.
> basically all this talk is scary and why stress ourselves out even more?
> 
> *end rant*
> 
> I lost a baby in march at 9wks..for me its a way of preparing myself that it may happen again..not sure if u have lost a baby but its a terrible thing to go through..my mum and my bfs uncle also died the month after so death has been in our family alot this year so were just hoping this baby is healthy and sticks
> and we can bring new life into this world and not have another person to mourn over..there will be alot of births in this group but there also be losses..thats just how it goes.Click to expand...

i guess maybe then i should stay off here until after my 2nd trimester cuz i really don't know if i can sit and read over and over and over about lost pregnancy's.


----------



## ttcstill

louppey said:


> i got my :bfp: This morning, looked in the book & i think i will be due 17th february.
> 
> Still in shock at the moment...
> 
> I'm a february baby too lol so if this ones early then we may share a birthday!!!
> 
> Fx for a sticky bean :baby:

congrats


----------



## mummy to be

Hey everyone.. How are you all?? Well i just booked in my 12 weeks scan :) 
26th July at 10:30am... gosh i cant wait to go!!! Super excited!!!


----------



## carmyz

teardrp4u21 said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> i think all this "debbie downer" attitude sux. the statistics are with us girls! more ppl have their babies than loose thier babies. they just don't announce it because everything went well.
> basically all this talk is scary and why stress ourselves out even more?
> 
> *end rant*
> 
> I lost a baby in march at 9wks..for me its a way of preparing myself that it may happen again..not sure if u have lost a baby but its a terrible thing to go through..my mum and my bfs uncle also died the month after so death has been in our family alot this year so were just hoping this baby is healthy and sticks
> and we can bring new life into this world and not have another person to mourn over..there will be alot of births in this group but there also be losses..thats just how it goes.Click to expand...
> 
> i guess maybe then i should stay off here until after my 2nd trimester cuz i really don't know if i can sit and read over and over and over about lost pregnancy's.Click to expand...

Sorry u feel that way but this is the first trimester and this is the time when m/c happen so of course ppl are goin to be talkin about it all the time..especially to those that have lost previously..if u decide to leave i hope u find support somewhere else:flower:


----------



## carmyz

mummy to be said:


> Hey everyone.. How are you all?? Well i just booked in my 12 weeks scan :)
> 26th July at 10:30am... gosh i cant wait to go!!! Super excited!!!



hey im good thanks u? aww thats exciting i cant wait to see my lil bean:happydance:


----------



## babesx3

carmyz said:


> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> i think all this "debbie downer" attitude sux. the statistics are with us girls! more ppl have their babies than loose thier babies. they just don't announce it because everything went well.
> basically all this talk is scary and why stress ourselves out even more?
> 
> *end rant*
> 
> I lost a baby in march at 9wks..for me its a way of preparing myself that it may happen again..not sure if u have lost a baby but its a terrible thing to go through..my mum and my bfs uncle also died the month after so death has been in our family alot this year so were just hoping this baby is healthy and sticks
> and we can bring new life into this world and not have another person to mourn over..there will be alot of births in this group but there also be losses..thats just how it goes.Click to expand...
> 
> i guess maybe then i should stay off here until after my 2nd trimester cuz i really don't know if i can sit and read over and over and over about lost pregnancy's.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry u feel that way but this is the first trimester and this is the time when m/c happen so of course ppl are goin to be talkin about it all the time..especially to those that have lost previously..if u decide to leave i hope u find support somewhere else:flower:Click to expand...

There is a section on BnB especially for people who have had losses and are PG!! it gives people like u support whe u are pregnant and have suffered losses....

it is hard for women both when had losses and not during first tri!!!

lets try and keep positive!!!!

:hugs: to u both!!!


----------



## babesx3

teardrp4u21
don't leave this group u are as welcome as anyone!!!


----------



## ginasgemz

Hi Ladies! I am working up the courage to join you all..yes I've had pg losses too (m/c and ectopic both last year) and I even had some tiny spotting this morning but I am trying to keep my spirits up. I am feeling nauseous, extremely tired, my BBs are huge and sore, and I am just moody..all good signs I didn't have the last two times when I lost my babies.....I feel for you all who worry about losing this little bean, I know what it feels like, but we're going to stress either way, it might be a better idea to do it here, in community, where other ladies are going through the same things, worries, fears, doubts..struggling with it all alone, I think I'd go nuts!!! ...
Anyways we're due on Valentine's day..s/he will be number 4 (or number 6 if we count all pregnancies).
Big congrats to you all.....stick, Lovebugs, stick!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carmyz

babesx3 said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> i think all this "debbie downer" attitude sux. the statistics are with us girls! more ppl have their babies than loose thier babies. they just don't announce it because everything went well.
> basically all this talk is scary and why stress ourselves out even more?
> 
> *end rant*
> 
> I lost a baby in march at 9wks..for me its a way of preparing myself that it may happen again..not sure if u have lost a baby but its a terrible thing to go through..my mum and my bfs uncle also died the month after so death has been in our family alot this year so were just hoping this baby is healthy and sticks
> and we can bring new life into this world and not have another person to mourn over..there will be alot of births in this group but there also be losses..thats just how it goes.Click to expand...
> 
> i guess maybe then i should stay off here until after my 2nd trimester cuz i really don't know if i can sit and read over and over and over about lost pregnancy's.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry u feel that way but this is the first trimester and this is the time when m/c happen so of course ppl are goin to be talkin about it all the time..especially to those that have lost previously..if u decide to leave i hope u find support somewhere else:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> There is a section on BnB especially for people who have had losses and are PG!! it gives people like u support whe u are pregnant and have suffered losses....
> 
> it is hard for women both when had losses and not during first tri!!!
> 
> lets try and keep positive!!!!
> 
> :hugs: to u both!!!Click to expand...

Thanks but im good.. i dont need support cause iv delt with it myself..y should i not say iv also lost when someone said they have also..i like lettin other ppl know that there not alone and theres support in this group aswell..i personally think its a bit insensitive to tell someone to stop talkin about there loss..its apart of life.. it happens to almost everyone..iv been on heaps of forums and i have never come across someone who has told me that..

thanks for making my day crap!


----------



## Chilly Willy

carmyz, I'm sorry for your loss, everything crossed that this lil bean is for you!
I guess everyone has a different way of dealing with things and prob even different feelings depending on the day! Somedays I am beside myself with happiness and some days I'm scared to death but it's safe to say that we are all happy to be in with a fighting chance. The purpose of this journal is surely to find support when ur struggling and worried and share in the happiness, too!
Everyone should be able to say what they feel positive or negative. Chances are, at least one other person on here is feeling the same as you on a given day, be it excited, terrified, irritated or just plain :sick:


----------



## carmyz

thanks chilly willy :D..im just annoyed thats all..like u said were all here to support each other through our pregnancys with its high and lows..i hope none of us have to go through it...


----------



## mommydelux

carmyz said:


> thanks chilly willy :D..im just annoyed thats all..like u said were all here to support each other through our pregnancys with its high and lows..i hope none of us have to go through it...

I'm in the same boat as you - m/c in April and now prego and terrified!! and up until now I've been getting WONDERFUL support from this forum. And i agree with Chilly - we're all here to support each other. 

I personally feel that if any of us are not feeling in a supportive mood or in a space to offer words of upliftment, encouragement or support - we shouldn't comment at all - at that point in time. 

With that said - yes, I am pregnant after a devastating loss - but i'm also a February Love Bug!


----------



## Mamatoble

Hi, I have just found out that I am pregnant - I think EDD is 11 Feb so can you please add me to the list.

Really excited (even though this is the 4th for me) and really scared. 
:hugs: to all.


----------



## mommydelux

Mamatoble said:


> Hi, I have just found out that I am pregnant - I think EDD is 11 Feb so can you please add me to the list.
> 
> Really excited (even though this is the 4th for me) and really scared.
> :hugs: to all.

Congrats Hun!!!


----------



## winegums

heya carmy i am sorry for your loss and everybody else who has suffered as well! I wish all of you the best during this pregnancy and crossed my fingers that come feb we we be swapping birth stories about our perfect sons and daughters!

I don't think anyone said not to post about a loss, they just offered advice about another part of the forum where many people chat and support each other!

of course, and this applies to everyone, feel free to talk about previous loss on this thread, share your worries and concerns because we are all here to support each other through this extremely emotional time!!

If anyone gets offended by this then maybe they should try not to read it too much as loss is a part of many peoples lives especially in early pregnancy! and they have a right to talk about it. 

I don't want to offend anyone here and I want everyone to stay and be happy and everyone to be friends but life isn't always like that and if anyone wants to leave this group then please feel free but know that you can always rejoin and you can still chat to us and message us!

I hope this gets sorted soon, i know some of us will be having early scans which should hope put our minds at rest and we can move on to talking about more exciting, positive topics!!

much love to you all from winegums (AKA jellybean to chilly :p)

xxx


----------



## carmyz

Iv decided that im goin to go to the doctors 2moro and get a blood test to see wat my levels are..and talk to her about gettin a u/s done around 8wks..which im sure i ll get :D :D i cant wait to see my lil bean..i keep wondering if im goin to get the same symptoms like i did with my other 3 pregnancies..lol i would love if the nausea wasnt so bad this time lol..there was a couple of times were i thought i was goin to be sick it was that bad..i hate spewing!!..

My boys have been driving me nuts today lol cant wait till there in bed.

hope everyone is well :)


----------



## babesx3

winegums said:


> heya carmy i am sorry for your loss and everybody else who has suffered as well! I wish all of you the best during this pregnancy and crossed my fingers that come feb we we be swapping birth stories about our perfect sons and daughters!
> 
> I don't think anyone said not to post about a loss, they just offered advice about another part of the forum where many people chat and support each other!
> 
> of course, and this applies to everyone, feel free to talk about previous loss on this thread, share your worries and concerns because we are all here to support each other through this extremely emotional time!!
> 
> If anyone gets offended by this then maybe they should try not to read it too much as loss is a part of many peoples lives especially in early pregnancy! and they have a right to talk about it.
> 
> I don't want to offend anyone here and I want everyone to stay and be happy and everyone to be friends but life isn't always like that and if anyone wants to leave this group then please feel free but know that you can always rejoin and you can still chat to us and message us!
> 
> I hope this gets sorted soon, i know some of us will be having early scans which should hope put our minds at rest and we can move on to talking about more exciting, positive topics!!
> 
> much love to you all from winegums (AKA jellybean to chilly :p)
> 
> xxx

Thanks!!! i'm glad u read my comment in the manner it was intended XX:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

Mamatoble said:


> Hi, I have just found out that I am pregnant - I think EDD is 11 Feb so can you please add me to the list.
> 
> Really excited (even though this is the 4th for me) and really scared.
> :hugs: to all.

congrats!!! yay!!:happydance: its my #4 too!!!


----------



## joyjumper

Hi all

Anyone feeling Pregnant yet? Apart from (TMI) a bit of constipation, and I guess a slight upset tummy at time, I have no symptoms!


----------



## winegums

Right i think the first post should be updated now with all the new peoples :) xxx


----------



## carmyz

babesx3 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> heya carmy i am sorry for your loss and everybody else who has suffered as well! I wish all of you the best during this pregnancy and crossed my fingers that come feb we we be swapping birth stories about our perfect sons and daughters!
> 
> I don't think anyone said not to post about a loss, they just offered advice about another part of the forum where many people chat and support each other!
> 
> of course, and this applies to everyone, feel free to talk about previous loss on this thread, share your worries and concerns because we are all here to support each other through this extremely emotional time!!
> 
> If anyone gets offended by this then maybe they should try not to read it too much as loss is a part of many peoples lives especially in early pregnancy! and they have a right to talk about it.
> 
> I don't want to offend anyone here and I want everyone to stay and be happy and everyone to be friends but life isn't always like that and if anyone wants to leave this group then please feel free but know that you can always rejoin and you can still chat to us and message us!
> 
> I hope this gets sorted soon, i know some of us will be having early scans which should hope put our minds at rest and we can move on to talking about more exciting, positive topics!!
> 
> much love to you all from winegums (AKA jellybean to chilly :p)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks!!! i'm glad u read my comment in the manner it was intended XX:hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry i know i read it wrong after i calmed down..but i was just angry.


----------



## carmyz

im still not feelin pregnant either lol..i guess it ll sink in more soon


----------



## mommydelux

joyjumper said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyone feeling Pregnant yet? Apart from (TMI) a bit of constipation, and I guess a slight upset tummy at time, I have no symptoms!

Not too sure. 
still tired like crazy. serious nausea - not often tho - but when it comes, I hug the toilet like no tomorrow. OR that could just be side effects from progesterone meds.... not sure.
Is anyone else on the progesterone meds?


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ya girls... Gosh i am lonely and bored..... Allan (OH) is away for the week!!!! :( I hate it when he is away 

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!! my back is killing me!!!!!!! OUCHY OUCHY OUCHY!!!!!!!!!! my lower back on the right side.. Anyone else got this????


----------



## Franki

Hiya ladies! 

I am SO THRILLED to be here. I got my BFP today at 15 dpo and although this is my third baby, it all feels brand new! My EDD is February 13th 2011. 

I'm really looking forward to sharing this journey with you all. :flower:


----------



## ttcstill

Frankie- Congrats and Welcome.


I am feeling great and I have stopped obsessing with my ICs as the one I took Saturday morning the test line was darker with the control line I think it is safe to say as of now the baby is sticking and we are moving quickly towards our first scan......

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## wiiwidow

misty7 said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> Ok, here goes...this is my first post here and luckily it's to say that I got my first ever BFP last Monday and (fingers crossed) will be due 2nd Feb 2011. Am so so scared that it's not going to stick but so excited too.
> Am glad to see that others are testing daily, as I must admit to doing that too...just to reassure myself!
> Anyway Congrats to all the others around who are here and due next Feb :)
> 
> Congrats Wiiwidow!!! I'll take tis journey with you if you don't mind?? By my calculations, my due date is also 2nd Feb... And like you, I'm petrified of a million things! Do you have any symptoms? I have the occasional cramps, sore bbs, breathlessness... I'm so excited, but so scared!!!
> 
> My LMP was April 29th. I have a 27 day cycle and I ovulated around 10th / 11th May. Got my BFP on Wednesday 26th May. Was in shock... I had about 5 BFNs in the build up.
> 
> Feeling really lucky. I'm 34, and this was our first month of trying. Just praying it's a healthy and happy 9 months
> 
> xx
> 
> BTW - can anyone help... how do I put the all the pictures / logos etc in my signature??Click to expand...

Hey of course, it'd be great to have a bump buddy (I think that's what they call them...I am very new to this forum thing!) Congrats on your BFP especially after all the BFNs, it must have been a great feeling? My LMP was 28th April, with a 28 day cycle (when it's behaving itself!) not sure when I ovulated as this was our first month of trying too so I wasn't really checking it all out. Can't believe how lucky I am, I have so many friends who have been trying for years!

I'm 32 going on 33 in a couple of weeks...so have to contend with birthday parties and Glastonbury...don't think I'm going to be able to keep it a secret as I won't be drinking! 
Have had a whole range of symptoms, I had really bad cramps which have eased a bit now, lots of random nausea which luckily is relieved by food, although my waist line is already answering! My bbs are killing me, and I am now sleeping in a sports bra which helps. Definitely got the breathlesness, I was freaked out that I had become totally unfit in the weeks of tiredness but actually realised it's quite normal - Phew!

Oh and finally told the parents yday, I thought I'd better as it's all probably going to come out over the next few weeks, my Dad was over the moon and "hopping around the room" (his words) my Mum however was a bit sniffly cos we're not married etc, and kept asking if we were going to get married this year then and had he proposed yet. It was quite gutting but hey am sure she'll get over it! I do keep thinking...I won't do that to my child! Ha
Anyway will stop rambling, congrats again :happydance: xx Oh and sorry not worked out the signature bit yet either...


----------



## HopeSprings

teardrp4u21 said:


> has anyone else noticed that you're generally more happy?

Definitely upbeat, and talking to everyone's children! Met a pair of 5 year old twins yesterday (boy and girl) they were so darn cute!! Also, I am way affectionate with DH and thing he will need a crowbar to get me off of him!

The only problem I have is DH doesn't understand my obsessing and thinks early tests/scans are unnecessary! What?!?!? :wacko: He said they didn't do blood test back in the day, and we are still here. I am hoping to get early scan before we go on vacation. He thinks there is not upside. We know I'm pregnant, the only news we could get is bad news and then I'll be drinking/depressed! So not true...maybe it's twins! :wink: He doesn't get it. I told him most woman on here would have a scan every week to see there baby if they could.


----------



## shayandbump

Franki - congrats on the BFP & welcome!! :hi:

Joyjumper - I'm starting to feel pregnant, I need to pee all the time & I'm getting quite a bit of nausea. Plus I'm craving things :)


----------



## Chilly Willy

So true bri! I want one now, and then one next week too...I guess that's the maternal instinct kicking in that no matter how much they try they can't get it! It's simple biology ...bless! :awww: Mummytobe...my oh is away too at the mo! I HATE it! Can't wait for friday!


----------



## winegums

how come you guys OHs are away? i must seem crazy but i get lonely if my OH just goes out for the evening with his friends! not to mention slightly jealous and insecure *cough* but that's another story altogether lol xx


----------



## Glass913

Hey everyone!

Just joining in! Congrats to all! Just got our BFP! The 2ww was a killer.... dont know how we're gonna wait 9 months to meet our little angel. My due date is Feb 14th according to first day of LMP. This is our first LO and we are sooooo excited!


----------



## rachyh1990

heya guys think it is all over for me started bleeding earlier today. good luck to everyone :D xxx


----------



## shayandbump

Glass913 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just joining in! Congrats to all! Just got our BFP! The 2ww was a killer.... dont know how we're gonna wait 9 months to meet our little angel. My due date is Feb 14th according to first day of LMP. This is our first LO and we are sooooo excited!

Congrats hun & welcome! :hi:


----------



## shayandbump

rachyh1990 said:


> heya guys think it is all over for me started bleeding earlier today. good luck to everyone :D xxx

Aw love, I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Good afternoon girls how are we all ??.

I got a bit giddy today, Went spending money deposit down on a gorgeous east coast Moses basket in Mocha only £40 paid £10 off will pay rest off at the end and bring it home Yayyy was real excited :)..

Hows every one with symptoms ?, I was ok then started sickness again today Grrrrr deff thinking bubs is a little girl :). xxx


----------



## Franki83

you know mummy... i keep thinking im having another little girl because of the sickness, lol, i never had it with my son, but bad with Emily my first born... hmmm... wonder if its an omen of baby to come? lol


----------



## lucky3

Joyjumper - I feel nauseous and have done for nearly 3 weeks now, even though i'm only 5+ weeks! Has anyone else had it that early? Did wonder if I was making myself feel that way as I wanted to be pregnant, LOL!

When is anyone telling their boss? I am civil service and it says tell your manager as soon as you know but it seems a bit early to me, though i suppose they would need to know if anything happened anyway?!


----------



## Franki83

i work as a cleaner, and i had to tell my boss because of working with cleaning machinery etc.... i had to sign a risk assessment to say i was not going to use any of it and im not allowed until after baby is born. 
its always worth telling your boss, but ask it to be kept confidential if you dont want anyone t know yet.


----------



## Chilly Willy

Rachyh, so sorry to hear your news! 
Lucky, you don't need to tell your boss this early, you prob have a maternity policy that says how many weeks notice you have to give! I think in our place it's 20 weeks. I think the only reason U'd need to say earlier is like in Frankis case when u can't do elements of your job for safety! 
I won't be talking before 12 weeks!


----------



## sailor_venus

omg cramps-city. this is my second, but is it okay that this is happening. it feels like af almost. i don't remember this! anyone else crampy?


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hiya, I am having no symptoms really so who knows who's doin well and who's not?!!!


----------



## Hopeful716

Hi! I am new to this site ans newly preggers. My baby is due 2/9 so how do I join the Lovebug group? Thanks!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Welcome Hopeful716 and congrats :) I'm still having no symptoms at all :(, just wish morning sickness would kick in or something :haha: hows everyone today? x


----------



## lucky3

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Welcome Hopeful716 and congrats :) I'm still having no symptoms at all :(, just wish morning sickness would kick in or something :haha: hows everyone today? x

PaiytonsMummy you are so going to regret wishing for that when it does!! LOL x


----------



## mummymadness

welcome Hopeful, Sailor hun Completley normal hun i promise.

As far as i can guess regarding Gender , With Layla i felt awfull Sick all the time tired just felt like the Flu then i had 2 running Boys both of which if a test hadnt of told me i would never of known, I panicked like mad because i felt nothing!! at all.

So i firmly believe the worse you feel Girly Bumps and The better you Feel Boy Bumps wonder how write my predictions will be on that lol. xxx


----------



## Raven24

ohh cani join im due 9th february x


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome Zoe xx


----------



## Pelle

mommydelux said:


> joyjumper said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Anyone feeling Pregnant yet? Apart from (TMI) a bit of constipation, and I guess a slight upset tummy at time, I have no symptoms!
> 
> Not too sure.
> still tired like crazy. serious nausea - not often tho - but when it comes, I hug the toilet like no tomorrow. OR that could just be side effects from progesterone meds.... not sure.
> Is anyone else on the progesterone meds?Click to expand...

I am on progesterone meds, too  I am very sleepy, but I started to take it only yesterday, so maybe it is not that yet. :winkwink:

*Lucky*, I have these symptoms very early too, and wonder the same!  
I plan to tell my boss after 12w. He is going on a holiday during summer, I go on a holiday, too, so my growing bump will be not poking his eyes )) 

*Hopeful*, *Glass*, welcome here! :flower:

I am going to a blood test tomorrow morning(beta hcg)!:happydance: Do you know what range the Hcg level is expected to be around this time?


----------



## wiiwidow

sailor_venus said:


> omg cramps-city. this is my second, but is it okay that this is happening. it feels like af almost. i don't remember this! anyone else crampy?

I had really bad cramps to begin with, but am a lot better now. I read somewhere that it's your womb stretching...if you bend down and try to touch your toes, notice how the backs of your legs feel as your muscles are stretching. It's actually quite a similar feeling, and it made me feel a lot better about the pain, as it showed me it really was just stretching and making room for :baby:

Hope that eases your mind a bit :flower:

Love and Congrats to all the joiners xx


----------



## sailor_venus

Thanks friends, I do feel much better. I am feeling a bit of nausea, which I had none of with my son. I did faint often in my first pregnancy though (more embarrassing than anything else). It's so fun and exciting to have online buddies to share this with! Glad we're all here!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Lucky, your right i probably will lol, i just feel normal :) So is anyone hoping for a certain sex? i have a funny feeling i am going to get another girl, which would be great (having 5 younger sisters) Don't think i would know what to do with a boy, I'm used to dolls and pram with my little one lol x


----------



## Chilly Willy

I really don't care about the sex of the baby! I would like a son for my OH but my Mum always says there is nothing like a daughter - especially in adulthood so...I dunno! I always thought it was such a cliche but now I totally get the 'I don't care so long as its healthy' sentiment!!


----------



## winegums

i don't care about the sex! the first one i really wanted a boy, really thought it was a girl but he was a lil boy! so happy as i wanted a big brother for any other children (my big brother was AWESOME) now i honestly would love either! it would be fun buying loads of girly stuff but it would also be cool not having to buy much at all due to all the boy stuff!

we are keeping it a surprise this time :D:D:D xxx


----------



## mummymadness

wow wine more patience than me hun waiting for baby suprise its lovely i bet to wait untill D day to know Awwwwww .


I am thinking Girl, Would love a girl but a healthy baby either way is perfectly Amazingly great for us :).
I also have tonnes of boy things with the last 2 pregnancies been baby boys would love to do pink again last time was 5 years ago now my little angel prefers climbing trees wearing leggings rather than dolls and pushchairs lol. xx .


----------



## carmyz

Id love a girl but i think its another boy lol but i dont mind cause of always thought that i wouldnt get to have a girl..iv already got boys names picked out from my last pregnancy..but still need to run it past dp..its rather Tyler John or Sean John..my boys names are Ethan and Jake so i wanted something to match them lol nice and short..


----------



## SIEGAL

carmyz said:


> Id love a girl but i think its another boy lol but i dont mind cause of always thought that i wouldnt get to have a girl..iv already got boys names picked out from my last pregnancy..but still need to run it past dp..its rather Tyler John or Sean John..my boys names are Ethan and Jake so i wanted something to match them lol nice and short..

Sean Jean! It reminds me of p-diddy, haha, are you a fan?


----------



## carmyz

lol not really i like sean..john is my dads middle name


----------



## carmyz

u know i thought some famous person had that name but i forgot who lol..


----------



## mummy to be

sailor_venus said:


> omg cramps-city. this is my second, but is it okay that this is happening. it feels like af almost. i don't remember this! anyone else crampy?

Oh me too huni!!!! It is horrible! They have eased off yesterday and today! Thankfully. Apparently it is normal with your 2nd! So my midwife told me the other day! As long as your not bleeding than everything should be fine :) 

ChillyWilly - It sucks what OH goes away. He is a Pest Controller and he works for a small company in our area that services a LARGE area around here... So he needs to go and work in other towns for a few night. Usually it is only over night but this week they are flat out and they need him to be there all week which sucks :( But oh well... I cant wait for him to get home.. 1 night down 2 to go lol :) He comes home Thursday night :) 

How is everyone today? I am freezing!!! BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## mummy to be

Oh and yes i think we are having another girl :) Both allan, me, my mum and his mum all think that and they have been right with everyone so far :) 

We already have names picked as well.. 
Girl - Khloe Jay 
Boy - Aiden Ray 

:)


----------



## Mamatoble

mummymadness said:


> welcome Hopeful, Sailor hun Completley normal hun i promise.
> 
> As far as i can guess regarding Gender , With Layla i felt awfull Sick all the time tired just felt like the Flu then i had 2 running Boys both of which if a test hadnt of told me i would never of known, I panicked like mad because i felt nothing!! at all.
> 
> So i firmly believe the worse you feel Girly Bumps and The better you Feel Boy Bumps wonder how write my predictions will be on that lol. xxx


Me, I was the total opposite.
Didn't feel sick at all iwth my two girls, and felt queesy (sp?) on and off with my son.
But as long as I am not spending three months hugging the toilet bowl I don't mind what it is.:winkwink:


----------



## ttcstill

Glass913 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just joining in! Congrats to all! Just got our BFP! The 2ww was a killer.... dont know how we're gonna wait 9 months to meet our little angel. My due date is Feb 14th according to first day of LMP. This is our first LO and we are sooooo excited!

CONGRATS & welcome!


rachyh1990 said:


> heya guys think it is all over for me started bleeding earlier today. good luck to everyone :D xxx

OH rachyh1990 I am so very sorry hun.....:hugs:



Hopeful716 said:


> Hi! I am new to this site ans newly preggers. My baby is due 2/9 so how do I join the Lovebug group? Thanks!

CONGRATS & welcome.


----------



## Chilly Willy

winegums said:


> how come you guys OHs are away? i must seem crazy but i get lonely if my OH just goes out for the evening with his friends! not to mention slightly jealous and insecure *cough* but that's another story altogether lol xx

Don't think I answered this jellybean! My ohs company head office is in Bermuda so he has to go over about three times a year. Not usually for as long as 10 days so this one is a killer!! I got to go with him last time though, also for 10 days and it was excellent!! Not least because we got stranded for an extra week because of the volcano ash cloud :) and his company paid for everything!! Imagine if I hadn't been with him :nope:


----------



## Louppey

I went to the doctors yesterday, and he's put my due date as 18 February.

He didn't want to do a urine or blood test - just took my word for it. Maybe it was cause I was armed with 2 pregnancy tests LOL!

It still does not feel real at all. Still expecting the witch to get me!!!


----------



## mommydelux

a quick question - is anyone else's appetite running crazy???
I'm constantly hungry. I'm not that far along and was wondering if anyone else was feeling it or if I'm just imagining it.
This is how my day goes and the ones marked with* was meals I never used to have pre-preggers.

6am - Cereal *
8:30am - snack (fruit or yogurt or sarmie)
10:45ish am - lunch * 
13:00 - Lunch again
15:00 - snack (yogurt or sarmie or muffin)*
17:30 - Supper
19:00 - snack or left over supper *

I just feel like I'm hungry ALL the time! like nothing i eat is filling me. 
Woolworths chicken and pasta salad all of a sudden smells like TUNA!!! everything smells like tuna :sick: 

I didn't feel like this with my ds. although with him i was queasy ALL the time from 4 weeks to 26 weeks prego.


Am i just being a sissy and whiney? is anybody else feeling like this?


----------



## winegums

well went to the docs today she said it looks like hayfever but she cant give me anything for hayfever but she gave me eyedrops to stop them being puffy and itchy and irritating! hopefully that will help a bit!

then another thing i asked her about the week i got my bfp im sure i got thrush.. anyway since then after we have sex it stings, then stings for a few hours more after i pee! she started asking me if me and my partner sleep around etc as i probbaly have a sex infection. now we've beeen together for a long time and as far as i know we are both faithful. she said its not thrush but every time i look up symtpoms it says thrush. now i have to go to a sex clinic and get SWABBED :'( xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awww wine i hope the thrush clears i can only recommend Natural Yogurt as a non medicated way of easing the stinging.

Mommy i would love to swap with ya hun, I cannot even look at food at the moment i just feel queezy all the time and have so far to date lost 3Lb since BFP, But i aint worrying i am sure i will gain it all back and more at the end lol.. Enjoy the food :).

Hows every one today ???. xxx


----------



## HopeSprings

I got my third bloods done yesterday, HcG was 10,514. So I'm all good and no more blood for a bit! :yipee: Booking early scan soon...

winegums- if I feel that coming on, I head straight for the cranberry juice!


----------



## sailor_venus

mommydelux said:


> a quick question - is anyone else's appetite running crazy???
> I'm constantly hungry. I'm not that far along and was wondering if anyone else was feeling it or if I'm just imagining it.
> This is how my day goes and the ones marked with* was meals I never used to have pre-preggers.
> 
> 6am - Cereal *
> 8:30am - snack (fruit or yogurt or sarmie)
> 10:45ish am - lunch *
> 13:00 - Lunch again
> 15:00 - snack (yogurt or sarmie or muffin)*
> 17:30 - Supper
> 19:00 - snack or left over supper *
> 
> I just feel like I'm hungry ALL the time! like nothing i eat is filling me.
> Woolworths chicken and pasta salad all of a sudden smells like TUNA!!! everything smells like tuna :sick:
> 
> I didn't feel like this with my ds. although with him i was queasy ALL the time from 4 weeks to 26 weeks prego.
> 
> 
> Am i just being a sissy and whiney? is anybody else feeling like this?

I am also so darn hungry. I CANNOT stop snacking. I try to just eat my 3 regular meals and have lil snacks in between, but yesterday i ate a whole bag of frozen blueberries. :nope: I am also getting sick and grossed out by smells.

I'm hoping for a boy. I don't think I'll know how to take care of a girl.....but I'm sure I could figure it out. Also, I have everything a little boy could ask for....like.....tons. so, here's hopin! I see my buddy Mummytobe is already selecting names...anyone else?


----------



## Franki83

Mommydelux, i sooo know how you feel, right now i cant stop eating!!! its driving me mental! 
but it has to be something with meat.... or cheese, i am certain im crying out for protein really, lol. just feel like such a fat moo because even though im only 5 weeks, im constantly stuffing my face, i think i will be gaining weight in my first trimester, lol.


----------



## Franki83

I had a dream i had a little girl and i wanted to call her Georgia Mae...... But my surname is West.... anyone spot that little problem??? LOL


----------



## ttcstill

lol........ I had a dream about a little girl last night she was so chubby and she had dark brown hair and light blue eyes....... i hope this is a good sign.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

its a bit quiet in here today, compared to normal :) Mommydelux i am the same, i have 2 breakfast, 2 dinners and 2 teas, and then snack on allsorts in between :haha: 
I have been looking a pram already, need to stop myself!!! i bought one too early with paiyton, and hated it by the time she was born lol.
Anyone had their booking-in yet with midwife? will they take my blood? can't remeber from last time lol xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

ttcstill said:


> lol........ I had a dream about a little girl last night she was so chubby and she had dark brown hair and light blue eyes....... i hope this is a good sign.

I used to dream about having a girl when i was pregnant with DD, and was shocked when they told me it was a girl :)


----------



## shayandbump

PaiytonsMummy said:


> its a bit quiet in here today, compared to normal :) Mommydelux i am the same, i have 2 breakfast, 2 dinners and 2 teas, and then snack on allsorts in between :haha:
> I have been looking a pram already, need to stop myself!!! i bought one too early with paiyton, and hated it by the time she was born lol.
> Anyone had their booking-in yet with midwife? will they take my blood? can't remeber from last time lol xx

I seem to eat everything in the house at the moment! Lol. You should see OH's face when he comes home & tries to find something to eat, lol.

I haven't heard from my Midwife yet (only went to see GP today & I'm only 4-5 wks gone). From what I remember when I was pregnant with Amy they will take your bloods at the booking in appointment.


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning ladies :) 
How are you all???

I think we are going to have another girl! It would be nice cause we wouldnt have to buy to much if it was another girl cause well we have EVERYTHING from Layla.. 

Gosh i am having a Sh*t time at the moment. Like most of you know OH is away till Thursday! My lovely 14 month old daughter is teeething like crazy! Her little bum is RED RAW!!! the worst i have ever seen it.. It is horrible. So she is upset at EVERYTHING! And isnt sleeping very well.. which is the last thing i need right now :( GRRRR i wish i could just help her with the teething a little more the poor thing!!! and this is only the start i would say!! She only has her bottom 2 teeth and the top 2 are coming now.. so we still got a whole mouth full to come yet... OH GOD PLEASE LET THEM ALL BE HERE BY THE TIME BUBBA COMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ987

Hey ladies - wow it moves so fast in here!! I had an early scan today and saw my beautif little baby and heartbeat :happydance: 

How are we all feeling? Im the opposite I'm not hungry I have to force myself to eat! 
Xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi all, not much time today but thought I'd say :hi: anyway!


----------



## SIEGAL

shayandbump said:


> PaiytonsMummy said:
> 
> 
> its a bit quiet in here today, compared to normal :) Mommydelux i am the same, i have 2 breakfast, 2 dinners and 2 teas, and then snack on allsorts in between :haha:
> I have been looking a pram already, need to stop myself!!! i bought one too early with paiyton, and hated it by the time she was born lol.
> Anyone had their booking-in yet with midwife? will they take my blood? can't remeber from last time lol xx
> 
> I seem to eat everything in the house at the moment! Lol. You should see OH's face when he comes home & tries to find something to eat, lol.
> 
> I haven't heard from my Midwife yet (only went to see GP today & I'm only 4-5 wks gone). From what I remember when I was pregnant with Amy they will take your bloods at the booking in appointment.Click to expand...

 I know how you feel!!! I have a little binge eating problem as it is but since I have been pregnant I actually DO FEEL HUNGRY the whole time. I eat like an ongoing snacking between breakfast and lunch 
today: 
2 eggs with mayo and crakcers
1 lean pocket
4 mini hamburgers (white castle)
2 pieces string cheese
2 servings ice cream

AND now I am going for dinner!!! Oy---getting so fat


----------



## mummymadness

evening all, Glad we are all well :).

Weird about the dreams maybe its predictions , I have no dreams as to gender just about a giant hotdog chasing me (Dont ask lol lol).

Been buying a few odd bits today Oopppps naughty me hope every one is having a great night xxx


----------



## winegums

i''ve had serious AF cramps tonight! my boobs are killing me suddenly!

i feel like absolute crap this is the most rubbish pregnancy ever!!!!!!! my last one i felt nauseous and my boobs killed but thats it!! never any of this hayfever crap, std crap, constipation crap, extreme exhaustion + mood swings and now serious cramps they boody kill i'm in a really bad mood right now.


----------



## wiiwidow

Hiya, well I've struggled today! Work was hell and I have no brain power all I want to do is sleep! 

Oh and eat...I'm with you all on the eating front, I can't stop! Plus it's the only thing that helps when I'm feeling queasy, in fact I now have to have a stash of biscuits next to my bed so I can shove some down my throat as soon as I wake up, just to stem the nausea! :shrug:

I keep freaking out that beans not going to make it to the scan, I mean I've got another 6 weeks to go and anything could happen right? Everyone else seems to be having early bloods, and scans and I just don't know if I can last til the scan to see if everything's alright...anyone else feel like that? Am I normal?
Anyway hope you're all well and all beans are sticking today xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

mummymadness said:


> evening all, Glad we are all well :).
> 
> Weird about the dreams maybe its predictions , I have no dreams as to gender just about a giant hotdog chasing me (Dont ask lol lol).
> 
> Been buying a few odd bits today Oopppps naughty me hope every one is having a great night xxx

I am so tempeted to buy things, but i darnt lol you buy anything nice? xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey winegums, could you change my date to 31st of january, going from LMP, will probs need changing again when i go for scan anyways thanks hun xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

wiiwidow said:


> I keep freaking out that beans not going to make it to the scan, I mean I've got another 6 weeks to go and anything could happen right? Everyone else seems to be having early bloods, and scans and I just don't know if I can last til the scan to see if everything's alright...anyone else feel like that? Am I normal?xx

wiiwidow, that's exactly how I feel!!! I just poas'd at docs to confirm and then made appt for first scan at just over 11 weeks which is on 13th of July!! Talk about the longest wait of your life....:sleep:! Meanwhile I just worry away ....permanently!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Chilly Willy said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> wiiwidow, that's exactly how I feel!!! I just poas'd at docs to confirm and then made appt for first scan at just over 11 weeks which is on 13th of July!! Talk about the longest wait of your life....:sleep:! Meanwhile I just worry away ....permanently!!
> 
> I went to the docs right at cd28 'cos I had a really bad UTI and she just said make an appointment with the midwife for when you're 9 weeks - so still another 3 weeks to go til then! Blimey it's hard...wish I could have some things booked in just to look forward to, but yeah, worrying away permanently is about right :shrug: ah well at least I'm not the only one!
> xClick to expand...


----------



## mummymadness

PaiytonsMummy said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> evening all, Glad we are all well :).
> 
> Weird about the dreams maybe its predictions , I have no dreams as to gender just about a giant hotdog chasing me (Dont ask lol lol).
> 
> Been buying a few odd bits today Oopppps naughty me hope every one is having a great night xxx
> 
> I am so tempeted to buy things, but i darnt lol you buy anything nice? xxClick to expand...

Yes hun dont know if i am throwing caution to the wind, But decided with our financial situation it was better to get littles bits often rather then in one lump go, I am very nervous thow when paying if i am been to optimistic.
We have a swinging chair,Moses basket has deposit on,Some white cot sheets today and some adorable booties :). xx .


----------



## MrsLo

Hi ladies:) I don't get much time to post in here but I'm going to try to stop by more often. I went for my first appointment on Friday. All we could see was bean's sac, but it was still awesome to hear the doc say that the sac was firmly implanted in the womb and everything looks great:). 
I am now 5 weeks and 2 days along. 
I am another eater! I cannnnn't stop!! I have to eat right before bed and I still wake up early and starving. I eat at least 6 times a day, and could probably eat more. 
Sunday was the first day I felt queesy. And this morning in the car I gagged a few times. I'm thinking morning sickness is just around the corner. But it will all be worth it for my little bean:)
I have a very very strong feeling that we are having a baby girl. We have Brylee Mae picked out for a girl. 
For a boy we have Jaxton. We will call him Jax:)
Ohhhh hurry up February!!

Hope you all had a good day:)


----------



## ttcstill

Last couple days have been stressful and I am eating everything...... today I was munching on carmel popcorn puff thingys and then someone said here preggo and handed me the rest of their lunch so I was eating those and a chimichanga with louisiana hot sauce at the same time.......:haha:


Oh the joys of being with child!!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm going to cautiously wander on here....I got my BFP today and I'm not wanting to get too excited just yet. Due Feb 13th! 

Hi Tammy!!!!


----------



## Mamatoble

mummy to be said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> How are you all???
> 
> I think we are going to have another girl! It would be nice cause we wouldnt have to buy to much if it was another girl cause well we have EVERYTHING from Layla..
> 
> Gosh i am having a Sh*t time at the moment. Like most of you know OH is away till Thursday! My lovely 14 month old daughter is teeething like crazy! Her little bum is RED RAW!!! the worst i have ever seen it.. It is horrible. So she is upset at EVERYTHING! And isnt sleeping very well.. which is the last thing i need right now :( GRRRR i wish i could just help her with the teething a little more the poor thing!!! and this is only the start i would say!! She only has her bottom 2 teeth and the top 2 are coming now.. so we still got a whole mouth full to come yet... OH GOD PLEASE LET THEM ALL BE HERE BY THE TIME BUBBA COMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Mummy to be

Sorry this is a bit off topic, - but in regards to your teething issues.

I had never seen them in Scotland (doesn't mean they aren't out there though) but across here (NZ) people get amber necklaces for their toddlers / babies for teething.
They swear by them.
And to be honest, I was a little skeptical but I have seen first hand what you have described with my cousin's baby and they got him an amber necklace (it is just real amber crystal beads) and the difference in him and his teeth was amazing.
He stopped waking up int eh night and the rest have just popped through. And many babies / toddlers seem to use them now across here.

I thought that they chewed / sucked on it and it was like a teether - but I was informed that infact there is properties within amber that help with pain and teething. So they are just in fact a necklace (but really cute).


So definately something that I will be looking into when needed, as I hated teething time with my youngins.



If you have no luck and are interested, I will find out the website that she got it from and send it to you.


----------



## babesx3

Mamatoble said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :)
> How are you all???
> 
> I think we are going to have another girl! It would be nice cause we wouldnt have to buy to much if it was another girl cause well we have EVERYTHING from Layla..
> 
> Gosh i am having a Sh*t time at the moment. Like most of you know OH is away till Thursday! My lovely 14 month old daughter is teeething like crazy! Her little bum is RED RAW!!! the worst i have ever seen it.. It is horrible. So she is upset at EVERYTHING! And isnt sleeping very well.. which is the last thing i need right now :( GRRRR i wish i could just help her with the teething a little more the poor thing!!! and this is only the start i would say!! She only has her bottom 2 teeth and the top 2 are coming now.. so we still got a whole mouth full to come yet... OH GOD PLEASE LET THEM ALL BE HERE BY THE TIME BUBBA COMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mummy to be
> 
> Sorry this is a bit off topic, - but in regards to your teething issues.
> 
> I had never seen them in Scotland (doesn't mean they aren't out there though) but across here (NZ) people get amber necklaces for their toddlers / babies for teething.
> They swear by them.
> And to be honest, I was a little skeptical but I have seen first hand what you have described with my cousin's baby and they got him an amber necklace (it is just real amber crystal beads) and the difference in him and his teeth was amazing.
> He stopped waking up int eh night and the rest have just popped through. And many babies / toddlers seem to use them now across here.
> 
> I thought that they chewed / sucked on it and it was like a teether - but I was informed that infact there is properties within amber that help with pain and teething. So they are just in fact a necklace (but really cute).
> 
> 
> So definately something that I will be looking into when needed, as I hated teething time with my youngins.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no luck and are interested, I will find out the website that she got it from and send it to you.Click to expand...

ooo this sounds interesting my 12month old is still teething like mad..the back ones are starting to come thru poor little thing...think i'm gonna be googleing!!!:thumbup:


----------



## babesx3

morning everyone!!!:flower:

how are we all today???

feeling slightly nausous ...which mad but pleased about...:happydance:...really want some symptoms.... although i am knackered...been falling asleep when i put kids to bed.... poor dh never sees me these days....


----------



## babesx3

AreIn83 said:


> I'm going to cautiously wander on here....I got my BFP today and I'm not wanting to get too excited just yet. Due Feb 13th!
> 
> Hi Tammy!!!!

:happydance: congrats!!!!


----------



## carmyz

hi all went to the docs today and had my blood test will be ringing doctors 2moro morning to find out..also we discussed about having a early scan and she is fine with it.. around 7-8wk mark so we can see the beautiful heart beating.. so looking forward to it :)


----------



## mommydelux

hey guys

SOO - my appetite is gone. but i am sooo emotional this morning. I live in South Africa - so the Soccer World Cup is the only thing everybody is talking about at the mo. Anyhoo - the radio DJ reckons this morning - this is such a proud moment for our country and to see all the SA's get behind our national team and hosting the SWC is totally amazing. Everyone is in the spirit of things. Feel it, it is here. Won't i burst out crying. :cry:not quite sure why. Then Lady Antebellums latest release comes on "I need you now" water works is an understatement. it was more like Niagra falls. and i couldn't explain it. i was inconsolable!

And the fatigue is back in spades and my 2 1/2year old son is having none of that sleepiness mum!

We haven't told a single soul about the preggers and i swear people are going to start thinking I'm a nut case!


----------



## mommydelux

hey guys

SOO - my appetite is gone. but i am sooo emotional this morning. I live in South Africa - so the Soccer World Cup is the only thing everybody is talking about at the mo. Anyhoo - the radio DJ reckons this morning - this is such a proud moment for our country and to see all the SA's get behind our national team and hosting the SWC is totally amazing. Everyone is in the spirit of things. Feel it, it is here. Won't i burst out crying. :cry:not quite sure why. Then Lady Antebellums latest release comes on "I need you now" water works is an understatement. it was more like Niagra falls. and i couldn't explain it. i was inconsolable!

And the fatigue is back in spades and my 2 1/2year old son is having none of that sleepiness mum!

We haven't told a single soul about the preggers and i swear people are going to start thinking I'm a nut case!

sorry for the double post - my internet connection is a bit slow this morning


----------



## carmyz

Is anyone else breakin out badly lol i am and its drivin me nuts i only ever get 1 pimple b4 my periods come..and it never got this bad with the boys aahh!! i hope it settles down soon..i usually get some on my chest to but theres none there all on my chin.. :(


----------



## mommydelux

hey guys

SOO - my appetite is gone. but i am sooo emotional this morning. I live in South Africa - so the Soccer World Cup is the only thing everybody is talking about at the mo. Anyhoo - the radio DJ reckons this morning - this is such a proud moment for our country and to see all the SA's get behind our national team and hosting the SWC is totally amazing. Everyone is in the spirit of things. Feel it, it is here. Won't i burst out crying. not quite sure why. Then Lady Antebellums latest release comes on "I need you now" water works is an understatement. it was more like Niagra falls. and i couldn't explain it. i was inconsolable!

And the fatigue is back in spades and my 2 1/2year old son is having none of that sleepiness mum!

We haven't told a single soul about the preggers and i swear people are going to start thinking I'm a nut case!


----------



## mummymadness

babesx3 said:


> morning everyone!!!:flower:
> 
> how are we all today???
> 
> feeling slightly nausous ...which mad but pleased about...:happydance:...really want some symptoms.... although i am knackered...been falling asleep when i put kids to bed.... poor dh never sees me these days....


I am in same boat darl, Popping off to sleep all the time and very very queezy yukkkkk.
I wish some days the kiddies understood mummy needs 5 mins to relax lol lol.. On a good note Laylas back at school finnley has calmed down now shes there very happy about that.

Hows every ones day today ?.

Welcome to all new ladies joining xx


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> I'm going to cautiously wander on here....I got my BFP today and I'm not wanting to get too excited just yet. Due Feb 13th!
> 
> Hi Tammy!!!!

Hi Sara,

OMG I am so excited for you......... lets hope all goes well....... I would love to be your bump buddy.


----------



## AreIn83

Tammy-I was so happy to see you here with me! Bump Buddies! Any one else from SMEP here that you know of? I'm getting more excited but I'm so scared! One m/c and 2 chems in a 6 month time frame, I'm worried about this one!

babesx3-Thanks!


----------



## winegums

omg arein you probably dont remember me from smep but i was around when you decided to take a break and havent seen you since!

i just threw up loads :( and last night i was really sick. last night was the third night where i have laid in bed till nearly midnight feeling iller and iller before running off to be sick in the loo :( it sucks because im laying there till about midnight so i feel nackered the next day! and now i was just ill and its only like half 3 in the afternoon..... can this really be 'morning' sickness?! lol


----------



## AreIn83

winegums-I totally remember you! Congratulations!!!! It's nice to see familiar....uh, faces? Names? :haha:


----------



## DJ987

Morning sickess is a myth, I feel sick all day lol. I think it's worst in a morning and in an evening and better ish at lunchtime!!


----------



## AreIn83

With DD, I defo felt sick from 2pm until 8pm. Not early in the morning or late at night. This one seems to be a morning, not so bad when I get out of bed but for the last week I've been feeling pretty ill around 10am. Today has increased 10-fold. Yuck....I LOVE IT!


----------



## Franki

mommydelux said:


> hey guys
> 
> SOO - my appetite is gone. but i am sooo emotional this morning. I live in South Africa - so the Soccer World Cup is the only thing everybody is talking about at the mo. Anyhoo - the radio DJ reckons this morning - this is such a proud moment for our country and to see all the SA's get behind our national team and hosting the SWC is totally amazing. Everyone is in the spirit of things. Feel it, it is here. Won't i burst out crying. not quite sure why. Then Lady Antebellums latest release comes on "I need you now" water works is an understatement. it was more like Niagra falls. and i couldn't explain it. i was inconsolable!
> 
> And the fatigue is back in spades and my 2 1/2year old son is having none of that sleepiness mum!
> 
> We haven't told a single soul about the preggers and i swear people are going to start thinking I'm a nut case!

From SA too! Where you based? Also haven't told anybody and also can't listen to any SWC stuff without tears.... Only to get VERY irritable with the vuvuzela's two seconds later.....:flower:


----------



## sailor_venus

i am starting to round out a little already! ugh. I assume it's another big one (like, 10lbs.) I can't wait! I haven't even been in to my obgyn yet. If it's a girl, I would like Lydia or Danika. If it's a boy, I have nothing yet. oh well. can't rush it.


----------



## AreIn83

sailor venus-How big was your first?


----------



## Chilly Willy

:awww: nice to see all these sweet lil ttc buddy reunions! I want some of my ttc buddies on here!


----------



## sailor_venus

AreIn83 said:


> sailor venus-How big was your first?

My "little" boy was 9 lbs 14 oz 21 inches...so, in my opinion, huge. No fat really, all just bulk baby. He is still about 6-8 moths ahead in size. (hubs is 6'3, I'm only about 5'6) Now this time, I'm not even a full 5 weeks and my pants are lookin MIGHTY snug on me around the tummy. I am really looking forward to seeing the size of this lil kiddo. I hope he's a boy.


----------



## AreIn83

sailor-Wow! My OB told me that DD was going to be a 9-10 pounder and she was only 7 lbs, 7 oz. I'm 5'4...that would have been a huuuuuuuge belly on a short body!!


----------



## Ley

Hi everyone, I got my bfp today after an 82 day cycle and a clearblue digi said 2-3 weeks so that makes me due in feb.
I have no idea when yet but I just wanted to pop my head in the thread and say Hi!
This is my third baby by the way.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ley hun, I saw ur test today wd welcome over.

Sorry to hear every one is feeling ruff, I have the worse Acid in the world and need some Zzzzzzzzz desperately lol. xxx .


----------



## Ley

thanks mummy madness, Still can't believe I'm actually here though. It was such a shock, totally unexpected.


----------



## mummymadness

Same here hun, I was on Arm Rod 3 kiddies 5 and under but we are still over the moon.

U waited so long to test u have a lot of patience hun xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats and welcome Ley


----------



## Ley

Thanks Chilly.
I didn't actually wait that long. I tested a few times in April and then did another on May 24th which was negative, turns out I must have concieved just before or shortly after that.
I'm going to see the Dr on Friday so hopefully she can tell me a bit more x


----------



## DJ987

Yay Ley :yipee: congrats again!!


----------



## Ley

haha are you stalking me DJ?? lol


----------



## DJ987

Yep.


----------



## babesx3

Ley said:


> Hi everyone, I got my bfp today after an 82 day cycle and a clearblue digi said 2-3 weeks so that makes me due in feb.
> I have no idea when yet but I just wanted to pop my head in the thread and say Hi!
> This is my third baby by the way.

Yay!!! congrats ley!! XX


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations everyone, i was in the feb love bugs but a whole year ago, enjoy your pregnancies :yipee: it really does go so fast xxxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hey everyone! i can only get on at night when LO has gone to bed :) Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies joining!! 
Sorry to hear about the bad morning sickness winegums, i still haven't had any sickness or nausea, i got it around this time with paiyton, so maybe i won't get it this time.
Hows everyone's day been? xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

3 girlies said:


> congratulations everyone, i was in the feb love bugs but a whole year ago, enjoy your pregnancies :yipee: it really does go so fast xxxx

I hope it does go quickly i can't wait :happydance: xx


----------



## momo198

:happydance::happydance:Got my BFP yesterday!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Congrats to Ley and Momo, welcome aboard!!

Ley, are see you are in Norfolk too, whereabouts? I am South, near Diss.


----------



## winegums

i really need to update this but have spent all afternoon being sick :D i may do it later :p hope everyones doing good xxx


----------



## DJ987

Aww hope you're ok Winegums Ive been the same
with the sickies! I love to hug the toilet lol :) it's so worth it :D


----------



## carmyz

congrats to the newbies..xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello everyone! How are you all? Gosh it is freezing here this morning!!! We are all rugged up! lol 

Gosh i feel feral! My pants are already starting to feel tighter than normal. I had a noticable bump at 10 weeks with my daughter... So who knows with this one. They say you can start showing 1 whole month earlier with each pregnancy... so we will see i guess lol... 

My OH comes home tonight i am soooo excited!!! I cant wait to see him! it has been what seems like FOREVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcstill

AreIn83 said:


> Tammy-I was so happy to see you here with me! Bump Buddies! Any one else from SMEP here that you know of? I'm getting more excited but I'm so scared! One m/c and 2 chems in a 6 month time frame, I'm worried about this one!
> 
> babesx3-Thanks!

Besides winegums im not sure there are a couple but I dont remember who the are off hand.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I got my :bfp:today. Due Feb 17. Hope its a sticky bean. So nervous.


----------



## carmyz

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp:today. Due Feb 17. Hope its a sticky bean. So nervous.

congrats luv xoxo


i got my bloodtest results this morning 3370 sooo happy about that:happydance::happydance:...i was so nervous waiting for her to ring me bk lol..she told me to book in for my antenatal appointment cause its usually a long wait to get in lol..so i ll be doin that today. :)


----------



## mummy to be

Woot woot that is great Camz!!!! :) I am getting my blood tests done on Friday :( Not looking forward to it.l I HATE BLOOD TESTS!!!


----------



## SIEGAL

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp:today. Due Feb 17. Hope its a sticky bean. So nervous.

One of us has our calculation screwed up!! According to a due date calculator by LMP I am due the 7th and am 5 weeks 2 days pregnant. Yours says your due the 17th and are 5 weeks 3 days. I also went to the doc today and she muttered something about mid february, but also said I am almost 5.5 weeks. OK --- I am so confused, anyone can chime in on this???


----------



## SIEGAL

mummy to be said:


> Woot woot that is great Camz!!!! :) I am getting my blood tests done on Friday :( Not looking forward to it.l I HATE BLOOD TESTS!!!

I went to the doc today --- they took viles and viles of blood --- my father said he never had seen so much blood tacken in his life. And now I am EXHAUSTED!!! Good luck and be prepared to lose a pint - haha


----------



## Mamatoble

Cramps.

Does anyone have this - I have just hopped to the medicine cabinet and managed to find the old tube of deep heat. The only solution I have found so far for this issue.
In my shins, ankles, toes, arches - you name it.

I have had this with the last two pregnancies - but normally at night and only in the last trimester - not within a couple of weeks.

Anyone - any ideas??? I hate pain and it really hurts:dohh:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I get bloods taken tomorrow along with being given some progesterone suppositories. Anyone ever use these? I dont have issues with progesterone unsure why I am getting them. I guess when you see a FS its a normal part of process.:shrug:


----------



## carmyz

progestrone helps to sustain a pregnancy some woman dont have it high enough and that can lead to a m/c....sorry i dont know ur history ... :)

but maybe they just think its a good idea..??


----------



## Virginia

I am joining you ladies!!! I tested yesterday at 11DPO with a very faint BFP and today with a slightly darker one. I am so excited! My edd should be Feb 17th based on conception date. =D


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp:today. Due Feb 17. Hope its a sticky bean. So nervous.

We are due the same day!! I am extremely nervous as well, but I am trying to be really positive about all this. Have you had a lot of cramping yet? I've been having a bunch of cramps and CM.


----------



## Pelle

mrskcbrown said:


> I get bloods taken tomorrow along with being given some progesterone suppositories. Anyone ever use these? I dont have issues with progesterone unsure why I am getting them. I guess when you see a FS its a normal part of process.:shrug:

Congrats here, too! I take prog meds, too! Women with PCO often suffer from low progesterone level, so it is better you get those pills! My progesterone level was also measured with my hcg level, so they can check. :kiss:


----------



## babesx3

mummy to be said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all? Gosh it is freezing here this morning!!! We are all rugged up! lol
> 
> Gosh i feel feral! My pants are already starting to feel tighter than normal. I had a noticable bump at 10 weeks with my daughter... So who knows with this one. They say you can start showing 1 whole month earlier with each pregnancy... so we will see i guess lol...
> 
> My OH comes home tonight i am soooo excited!!! I cant wait to see him! it has been what seems like FOREVER!!!!!!!!

OMG...1 month earlier....
pmsl..this is my 4th!!!! that means i should be showing now...lol...


----------



## babesx3

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp:today. Due Feb 17. Hope its a sticky bean. So nervous.

congrats|!!!!:flower:


----------



## babesx3

SIEGAL said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp:today. Due Feb 17. Hope its a sticky bean. So nervous.
> 
> One of us has our calculation screwed up!! According to a due date calculator by LMP I am due the 7th and am 5 weeks 2 days pregnant. Yours says your due the 17th and are 5 weeks 3 days. I also went to the doc today and she muttered something about mid february, but also said I am almost 5.5 weeks. OK --- I am so confused, anyone can chime in on this???Click to expand...

i wouldn't worry too much... it may well change when u get a scan and they can be a few days out anyway....
its a bit of ab approximation really....
babys come when they are ready..:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

Mamatoble said:


> Cramps.
> 
> Does anyone have this - I have just hopped to the medicine cabinet and managed to find the old tube of deep heat. The only solution I have found so far for this issue.
> In my shins, ankles, toes, arches - you name it.
> 
> I have had this with the last two pregnancies - but normally at night and only in the last trimester - not within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Anyone - any ideas??? I hate pain and it really hurts:dohh:

sorry not got any help...but i don't think u should use deep heat in pregnancy from what i can remember,,, i'd check the instructions if its ok!!
perhaps have a word with your doc or midwife for advice XX:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

Virginia said:


> I am joining you ladies!!! I tested yesterday at 11DPO with a very faint BFP and today with a slightly darker one. I am so excited! My edd should be Feb 17th based on conception date. =D

:happydance: c ongrats xxxx


----------



## Ley

lucky3 said:


> Congrats to Ley and Momo, welcome aboard!!
> 
> Ley, are see you are in Norfolk too, whereabouts? I am South, near Diss.

thanks x
I'm on the Norfolk/Suffolk border in Thetford.


----------



## winegums

ok if you are 5+3 that means your period was ROUGHLY 2nd May?! which means I calculate it at 9th Feb with a standard 28 day cycle

xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Woot woot look at us all know :) heheheheheh we are so great :) 
I cant belive there are so many of us already :) 

i get my bloods done tomorrow :( I DONT WANT TO!!!!!


----------



## mommydelux

Hey Franki!
am in Cape Town. where u?
I've stopped listening to Gareth Cliff in the morning because all he does is talk about the SWC and how proud we are etc etc - so i listen to CD's instead. LOL.

I'm feeling EXHAUSTED this morning. boobs are sore. slight nausea - but that went away once I shoved my face with a banana.


----------



## winegums

i'm really jealous seeing people from all these exotic places lol! and here i am sitting in grey old london! :(


----------



## mommydelux

winegums said:


> i'm really jealous seeing people from all these exotic places lol! and here i am sitting in grey old london! :(

mmm...can't say I'd trade Cape Town for London, love!:flower:
HOw are you feeling?


----------



## winegums

haha my friend is from sa and she always goes back to see family and returns with pics of her cuddling baby lions and things i want to hit her lol :p

im ok....... sort of! haha how are you? xxx


----------



## mommydelux

Baby Lions? can't say I've seen any of those around. Her parents must live on or own a game farm.

am good - i think. still slightly emotional - but a different kind. Boobs are sore and nausea is starting to kick in. O:)


----------



## winegums

her whole family are really into animals her dad has quite a bit of money and has money invested into some wildlife... what are they called... rescue places.... and when she goes over she helps out so she does all this stuff like bottle feeds milk to lion cubs etc! She's done a degree on animal welfare i think it is now shes doing a post grad degree something about conservation and protection! xxx


----------



## winegums

7 WEEKS TODAY xxx


----------



## carmyz

well my hunger has defently kicked in now..god im so hungry


----------



## rachael872211

Hey, can I join you please? I got my BFP when I was on holiday last week. Im 5+3 I think. Due 7th Feb 2011. (which I noticed today was the same date I joined BnB) 

Me and OH still can't believe it.


----------



## winegums

congrats rachael course you can joiN! will be updating the list later :D xxx


----------



## joyjumper

Congrats to all the new BFPs! :happydance:

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and after feeling nothing but a crampy tummy since I found out, I think the nausea is starting to kick in this morning. :sick: I haven't been sick yet, but feeling like it wouldn't take a lot!


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to Ley and Momo, welcome aboard!!
> 
> Ley, are see you are in Norfolk too, whereabouts? I am South, near Diss.
> 
> thanks x
> I'm on the Norfolk/Suffolk border in Thetford.Click to expand...

We lived in Thetford before we moved over here!! In Newtown, near The Chase pub!


----------



## rachael872211

I'm from Norfolk too.....West side  

A have a question, I dont think I have an increase in needing the toilet but I have found that I am having to get up in the night to go, which I never do. Weird thing is I am bursting! I was on hol last week and I got up 3 times, each time it felt like I had a full bladder. Is this happening to anyone else? x


----------



## rachael872211

joyjumper said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and after feeling nothing but a crampy tummy since I found out, I think the nausea is starting to kick in this morning. :sick: I haven't been sick yet, but feeling like it wouldn't take a lot!

It sounds crazy, but I actually want to have morning sickness :wacko:


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> I'm from Norfolk too.....West side
> 
> A have a question, I dont think I have an increase in needing the toilet but I have found that I am having to get up in the night to go, which I never do. Weird thing is I am bursting! I was on hol last week and I got up 3 times, each time it felt like I had a full bladder. Is this happening to anyone else? x

Welcome and congrats, great to see another Norfolk Gal! Where are you??

I'm afraid you are going to spend a lot of time needing the loo, from what I remeber the first and third trimesters, think yiou get a bit of respite in the middle, LOL!

Where are you going for your scans, will you go to Norwich or is it Kings Lynn? Or somewhere else?!! I see you booking in appointment is the 21st, I haven't got mine until 29th June *sigh*!!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Ok girls...I'm wrecked! I had the most restless sleep ever last night! TMI warning coming up! I thought I was bleeding last night and nearly died! Well...I was bleeding! From somewhere! But not from where I was most worried about iykwim! I was in the loo for number 2s though (i warned you! - but I could have said for a poop!!) Is it too early for hemerroids? Charming I know! All seems fine in all areas this morning though so?? Sorry but I have to ask? Anyway I was up and down like a yoyo all night checkin checking checking just to be sure! Then had a dream that I went to see my gynaecologist and she said all was well!! :sleep:
Sorry to anyone who reads my journal coz I just copied and pasted that over!

Ona different note I am qqquuueeasssy this morning! :sick:


----------



## winegums

umm are you constipated? because that can make your bum tear a tiny bit and bleed its happened to me before i and i hardly realised and then i was bleeding lol!!

not sure about hemeroids yet! :S xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Thanks jellybean. No not constipated though I was a day last week/weekend And had small bleed so maybe so maybe something to do with it! Aaargggh ! I hate not knowing all the stuff going on!


----------



## Mamatoble

babesx3 said:


> Mamatoble said:
> 
> 
> Cramps.
> 
> Does anyone have this - I have just hopped to the medicine cabinet and managed to find the old tube of deep heat. The only solution I have found so far for this issue.
> In my shins, ankles, toes, arches - you name it.
> 
> I have had this with the last two pregnancies - but normally at night and only in the last trimester - not within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Anyone - any ideas??? I hate pain and it really hurts:dohh:
> 
> sorry not got any help...but i don't think u should use deep heat in pregnancy from what i can remember,,, i'd check the instructions if its ok!!
> perhaps have a word with your doc or midwife for advice XX:hugs:Click to expand...


I can't remember if I asked to be honest with numbers 2 and 3.
But I know that without it I won't get through a pregnancy - so people hug the toilet bowl - I scream in pain from cramping musles in my legs (apparently its a family thing - thanks Mum)
Up through the night - worse than labour. Seriously:growlmad:

Haven't seen a midwife here in NZ yet. 
Don't understand the system out here and so am just putting it off for as long as I can.
Also deluding myself that my OH will think - heck can't have one baby that isn't born in Scotland and will whisk the family away home before this one comes. Dreams are free right.

I did read the box and the tube and there weren't any warnings about not using while pregnant written on it. So ...



Anyhow welcome everyone that has joined this thread. 

Someone was asking to swap places in the world - I woudl give up an NZ spot for a UK one - any takers.:flower:


Must go to bed now - tiredness has hit with a vengence.


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Norfolk too.....West side
> 
> A have a question, I dont think I have an increase in needing the toilet but I have found that I am having to get up in the night to go, which I never do. Weird thing is I am bursting! I was on hol last week and I got up 3 times, each time it felt like I had a full bladder. Is this happening to anyone else? x
> 
> Welcome and congrats, great to see another Norfolk Gal! Where are you??
> 
> I'm afraid you are going to spend a lot of time needing the loo, from what I remeber the first and third trimesters, think yiou get a bit of respite in the middle, LOL!
> 
> Where are you going for your scans, will you go to Norwich or is it Kings Lynn? Or somewhere else?!! I see you booking in appointment is the 21st, I haven't got mine until 29th June *sigh*!!Click to expand...

I will be having them at Norfolk and Norwich. I live near Taverham. Have you heard of it? 

How come you have to wait until the 29th? I'm expecting my 2nd, but my first was 9 years ago and I have forgotten EVERYTHING! lol. I rung the doctors this morning to let them know I was pregnant, and thought I would get an appointment with midwife, but receptionist said it will be with my dr. How come it goes GP first? x


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Norfolk too.....West side
> 
> A have a question, I dont think I have an increase in needing the toilet but I have found that I am having to get up in the night to go, which I never do. Weird thing is I am bursting! I was on hol last week and I got up 3 times, each time it felt like I had a full bladder. Is this happening to anyone else? x
> 
> Welcome and congrats, great to see another Norfolk Gal! Where are you??
> 
> I'm afraid you are going to spend a lot of time needing the loo, from what I remeber the first and third trimesters, think yiou get a bit of respite in the middle, LOL!
> 
> Where are you going for your scans, will you go to Norwich or is it Kings Lynn? Or somewhere else?!! I see you booking in appointment is the 21st, I haven't got mine until 29th June *sigh*!!Click to expand...
> 
> I will be having them at Norfolk and Norwich. I live near Taverham. Have you heard of it?
> 
> How come you have to wait until the 29th? I'm expecting my 2nd, but my first was 9 years ago and I have forgotten EVERYTHING! lol. I rung the doctors this morning to let them know I was pregnant, and thought I would get an appointment with midwife, but receptionist said it will be with my dr. How come it goes GP first? xClick to expand...


Yes I've heard of Taverham, in fact I think i may have driven through it!

I have to wait for the 29th as that was the first appointment available, though may ring up and see if anything has come up! They only do them on a Tuesday and it is with the mid-wife, we don't get the doc at all I don't think. Interesting the same county varies.

My first is 9 yeas old too, but have a second who is nearly 6, I can't remember what happened at all, useless!


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,

please could i join you???

i got my bfp on monday, but have been testing since just to make sure :blush:

my edd is feb 15th :)

Congratulations to you all on your bfp's :flower:


----------



## joyjumper

ok, so the nausea's gone, just to be replaced with extreme hunger and tiredness! I've had a big lunch and am still hungry, and struggling to keep my eyes open at my desk.


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> I'm from Norfolk too.....West side
> 
> A have a question, I dont think I have an increase in needing the toilet but I have found that I am having to get up in the night to go, which I never do. Weird thing is I am bursting! I was on hol last week and I got up 3 times, each time it felt like I had a full bladder. Is this happening to anyone else? x
> 
> Welcome and congrats, great to see another Norfolk Gal! Where are you??
> 
> I'm afraid you are going to spend a lot of time needing the loo, from what I remeber the first and third trimesters, think yiou get a bit of respite in the middle, LOL!
> 
> Where are you going for your scans, will you go to Norwich or is it Kings Lynn? Or somewhere else?!! I see you booking in appointment is the 21st, I haven't got mine until 29th June *sigh*!!Click to expand...
> 
> I will be having them at Norfolk and Norwich. I live near Taverham. Have you heard of it?
> 
> How come you have to wait until the 29th? I'm expecting my 2nd, but my first was 9 years ago and I have forgotten EVERYTHING! lol. I rung the doctors this morning to let them know I was pregnant, and thought I would get an appointment with midwife, but receptionist said it will be with my dr. How come it goes GP first? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I've heard of Taverham, in fact I think i may have driven through it!
> 
> I have to wait for the 29th as that was the first appointment available, though may ring up and see if anything has come up! They only do them on a Tuesday and it is with the mid-wife, we don't get the doc at all I don't think. Interesting the same county varies.
> 
> My first is 9 yeas old too, but have a second who is nearly 6, I can't remember what happened at all, useless!Click to expand...

That is weird.....I dont even know if I am to bring a urine sample or anything. I will just in case and keep it in my bag. lol. 

LOL. Can you have ante-natal classes after your first pregnancy? I think I am going to need them! It will be my OH first child and I am clueless :-S


----------



## AreIn83

I dreamed I delivered a boy last night but he was coming hand first? So strange. The nurse in my dream said "Oh, you're in labor!" and then she looked down and said "It's a boy! I can see his hand!" Very strange

I tested again this morning just becase I'm in shock still I think and my postiive line wasn't nearly as dark as I thought it would be, granted AF is due today but it was darker 2 days ago than this morning. It may have something to do with the fact that I peed then forgot I wanted to test so I waited another 20 minutes and squeezed some more out into a cup and dipped the stick in.


----------



## rachael872211

I'm not looking forward to the hunger! I'm constantly hungry anyway. lol. x


----------



## ttcstill

rachael872211 said:


> Hey, can I join you please? I got my BFP when I was on holiday last week. Im 5+3 I think. Due 7th Feb 2011. (which I noticed today was the same date I joined BnB)
> 
> Me and OH still can't believe it.

Rachael......... Congrats......... glad to see you over here!


----------



## rachael872211

AreIn83 said:


> I dreamed I delivered a boy last night but he was coming hand first? So strange. The nurse in my dream said "Oh, you're in labor!" and then she looked down and said "It's a boy! I can see his hand!" Very strange
> 
> I tested again this morning just becase I'm in shock still I think and my postiive line wasn't nearly as dark as I thought it would be, granted AF is due today but it was darker 2 days ago than this morning. It may have something to do with the fact that I peed then forgot I wanted to test so I waited another 20 minutes and squeezed some more out into a cup and dipped the stick in.

Arein!!!! Congrats!! You got BFP too. x


----------



## ttcstill

I am 5 weeks today....... baby now has a heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

ttcstill said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can I join you please? I got my BFP when I was on holiday last week. Im 5+3 I think. Due 7th Feb 2011. (which I noticed today was the same date I joined BnB)
> 
> Me and OH still can't believe it.
> 
> Rachael......... Congrats......... glad to see you over here!Click to expand...

TTCstill! You got BFP too!!! Yay!!! Thats fantastic! Great to see you here too. x


----------



## AreIn83

Hi Rachael! Congratulations to you too! So you, Tammy, winegums..anyone else from SMEP?


----------



## wiiwidow

Hello all - and Congrats to all the new February Lovebugs.

Just wanted to say a quick hello and that I have started my own Prego journal if anyone fancies a stalk? Link is at the bottom of my signature - look at me getting all technical! OK now back to work, slaps hand!
x


----------



## AreIn83

Racheal, my first appt is June 21st too!


----------



## Beautywithin

hello ladies i was a feb love bug last year, now my son is 4 months old, enjoy your pregnancies because it goes so quick xxx


----------



## Horse&Heart<3

I just found out I'm 6 weeks! My baby is due Feb 1st! I'm so excited because my grandma who I was extremly close to was born Feb 3rd! I'm so happy. I had my first ultra sound yesterday and I was so happy to see my live baby's heart beat pounding on that screen. I almost lost my pictures of the ultra sound in my OH's disgusting room... I was praying all night long that I would find them and I did this morning thank god. I'm so happy!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Welcome horse and heart! I was born on deb 3rd so I filly support you hoping for your bub to be born that day :lol: I'm due on the 2nd! Well hopefully have lil Aquarians though so that's a good start!


----------



## Lil_Apple

the 2nd is my birthday and I hoping I am slightly early as I am due on 5th :happydance: what a birthday pressie :D


----------



## crazyguider

I will be February 15th if all goes well...Its not sunk in its real yet and I am just waiting for something bad to happen. Its been 2 years!


----------



## Chilly Willy

You are not alone with your worries girls! Gosh Lil apple...you lost at 15 weeks? So sad. You must have been devestated! I wascworkin along the lines of getting to 12 and then all is well! Scary! Hope you are ok!


----------



## rachael872211

Its not sunk in with me yet either crazyguider. 

Arein, I havent noticed any additional SMEP girls, hopefully soon  Do you know what they do at the first dr appointment? x


----------



## AreIn83

rachael872211 said:


> Its not sunk in with me yet either crazyguider.
> 
> Arein, I havent noticed any additional SMEP girls, hopefully soon  Do you know what they do at the first dr appointment? x

They'll draw your first labs which include tests to check for your blood count, electrolytes, blood type, beta HCG, infectious diseases such as hepatits and ruebella, check your urine, weigh you, check your blood pressure and pulse. I'll just see the nurse for my first visit for all of this. I'll go back the 29th to see the actual doctor. The doctor will do a pelvic exam and talk to you about delivery (what you would like, risks, due date). You may or may not get a early ultrasound, you can request one but it may not be included as part of your first visit

But, I think I remember you're in the UK right? We discussed different names for things (lift=elevator :haha:) so that all not be correct. I'm not sure what the differences are.


----------



## seatabugmama1

winegums said:


> BUMP for all you new BFPs :D:D xxx

:bfp::bfp:I cant believe it Omg!! from what I think so far im due feb 14th tomorrow i go get my blood work to see how far I really am and when im due!!
so if anyone wants to be my pregnancy buddy I would love it!!


----------



## Linny

Hi girls!!

I'm a tricky one with EDD, I had more than a week of spotting before my LMP so my ticker is a guess to when I thought AF had arrived.

MW has put me at 7-8wks, hmmm don't get that but if i get a scan sooner, all the better!

She put my due date between 26th Jan- 1st Feb so prob best leave it out till my scan!

Rach.....I think every GP is different. Mine asked for my LMP, whether I had a history of MC or any other children........and that was it!!!! 

I made an appt with midwife, called a booking in. She filled out loads of forms and gave me a folder for it all to go in. Asked loads of medical questions, took my weight and height, decided I was low risk and told me she would apply for my first scan. Gave me loads of info, and emergency contacts too. Plus tried to work out EDD.

Had to make an appt for three weeks later for bloods to test LOTS of things which they go through with you, and have to take a urine sample! Thats it really!!


----------



## mummymadness

wow I go to work no pc come home and Feb ladies have filled 5 pages with chat more than last night WHoooooo going to be a great month :).

Hows every one today ??,Babes hows you ?.

I am shattered still and had to pretend to be interested in work (No easy task lol).
On a good note kids well behaved today And Mr decided to be nice and get them all dressed this morning and leave me in bed for an extra hour :) :). Such a busy week next week Laylas Birthday Then her party at the weekend and our wedding Ann ..

Saved 1K towards our new car we will need also whooooo Got to get a Vauxhall Zafira to fit all the kiddies in once baby comes any one any experience with them ??.

xxxxx


----------



## rachael872211

AreIn83 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Its not sunk in with me yet either crazyguider.
> 
> Arein, I havent noticed any additional SMEP girls, hopefully soon  Do you know what they do at the first dr appointment? x
> 
> They'll draw your first labs which include tests to check for your blood count, electrolytes, blood type, beta HCG, infectious diseases such as hepatits and ruebella, check your urine, weigh you, check your blood pressure and pulse. I'll just see the nurse for my first visit for all of this. I'll go back the 29th to see the actual doctor. The doctor will do a pelvic exam and talk to you about delivery (what you would like, risks, due date). You may or may not get a early ultrasound, you can request one but it may not be included as part of your first visit
> 
> But, I think I remember you're in the UK right? We discussed different names for things (lift=elevator :haha:) so that all not be correct. I'm not sure what the differences are.Click to expand...

yeah I remember! lol. Yeah from the UK. I remember some sort of pelvic exam with my first, my GP basically just prodded me :-S Not really an exam tho.........just a prod. Oh I wish I could have an ultrasound! My sister, who has been pregnant a lot more recently than me said we get the ultrasound after 12 weeks. 



seatabugmama1 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> BUMP for all you new BFPs :D:D xxx
> 
> :bfp::bfp:I cant believe it Omg!! from what I think so far im due feb 14th tomorrow i go get my blood work to see how far I really am and when im due!!
> so if anyone wants to be my pregnancy buddy I would love it!!Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!! Its exciting just finding out isnt it? Doesnt sink in though! 

I'd love a buddy. 



Linny said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> I'm a tricky one with EDD, I had more than a week of spotting before my LMP so my ticker is a guess to when I thought AF had arrived.
> 
> MW has put me at 7-8wks, hmmm don't get that but if i get a scan sooner, all the better!
> 
> She put my due date between 26th Jan- 1st Feb so prob best leave it out till my scan!
> 
> Rach.....I think every GP is different. Mine asked for my LMP, whether I had a history of MC or any other children........and that was it!!!!
> 
> I made an appt with midwife, called a booking in. She filled out loads of forms and gave me a folder for it all to go in. Asked loads of medical questions, took my weight and height, decided I was low risk and told me she would apply for my first scan. Gave me loads of info, and emergency contacts too. Plus tried to work out EDD.
> 
> Had to make an appt for three weeks later for bloods to test LOTS of things which they go through with you, and have to take a urine sample! Thats it really!!

Thank you. I'll defo take some urine with me then. I was a bit confused about that. x


----------



## Ley

mummymadness said:


> wow I go to work no pc come home and Feb ladies have filled 5 pages with chat more than last night WHoooooo going to be a great month :).
> 
> Hows every one today ??,Babes hows you ?.
> 
> I am shattered still and had to pretend to be interested in work (No easy task lol).
> On a good note kids well behaved today And Mr decided to be nice and get them all dressed this morning and leave me in bed for an extra hour :) :). Such a busy week next week Laylas Birthday Then her party at the weekend and our wedding Ann ..
> 
> Saved 1K towards our new car we will need also whooooo Got to get a Vauxhall Zafira to fit all the kiddies in once baby comes any one any experience with them ??.
> 
> xxxxx

we will need a new car too as I currently drive a 3 door 10 yr old fiesta. My mother in law has a zafira but to be honest I'm not a fan. The back 2 seats have absolutely no leg room and when they are up there is no room for stuff in the boot. The dashboard is the size of a dressing table and it has huge pillars on the sides which cause massive blind spots.
I would really reccommend a test drive befoer you buy x


----------



## winegums

my aunt got the zafira and she sold it again after 5 months, said she just couldnt get on with it!! sorry hun thats all i know xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hiya ladies! Congrats to everyone with a new BfP. I went today to get bloods for hcg and progesterone. Just awaiting the call to tell me my levels. Im still so shocked.:wacko:


----------



## AreIn83

Is anyone else getting nausea in waves? With DD I was sick straight through but it didn't start until 6 1/2-7 weeks. I've been getting nausea coming and going for about 2 weeks now-since May 30th-I remember because DH and I were in the car for 5 hours that day driving back from a weekend getaway. It hits a few hours after I get out of bed, goes away then comes back. I'm only 4 and half weeks and I'm sick already!


----------



## Ley

I only got my bfp yesterday but it's lke my body has decided that now I know I can have all the symptoms.
I've felt sick all day, been uber tired and nothing tastes right either.

I had nausea with both the girls but was never actually sick.


----------



## momo198

arein83 said:


> is anyone else getting nausea in waves? With dd i was sick straight through but it didn't start until 6 1/2-7 weeks. I've been getting nausea coming and going for about 2 weeks now-since may 30th-i remember because dh and i were in the car for 5 hours that day driving back from a weekend getaway. It hits a few hours after i get out of bed, goes away then comes back. I'm only 4 and half weeks and i'm sick already!

yes me too and im 3.5- 4 weeks as well


----------



## momo198

seatabugmama1 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> BUMP for all you new BFPs :D:D xxx
> 
> :bfp::bfp:I cant believe it Omg!! from what I think so far im due feb 14th tomorrow i go get my blood work to see how far I really am and when im due!!
> so if anyone wants to be my pregnancy buddy I would love it!!Click to expand...

Im due 2/20 and i would love a extra buddy!!:hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

momo198 said:


> arein83 said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else getting nausea in waves? With dd i was sick straight through but it didn't start until 6 1/2-7 weeks. I've been getting nausea coming and going for about 2 weeks now-since may 30th-i remember because dh and i were in the car for 5 hours that day driving back from a weekend getaway. It hits a few hours after i get out of bed, goes away then comes back. I'm only 4 and half weeks and i'm sick already!
> 
> yes me too and im 3.5- 4 weeks as wellClick to expand...

It's just coming and going? I started eating my lunch, got nauseated and gagged on my food,then it went away so I started eating again and I'm almost finished with it and I'm back to sick again. Geeeezzzz.....at least with DD I was just sick no up and down just sick, no question about it.


----------



## babesx3

mummymadness said:


> wow I go to work no pc come home and Feb ladies have filled 5 pages with chat more than last night WHoooooo going to be a great month :).
> 
> Hows every one today ??,Babes hows you ?.
> 
> I am shattered still and had to pretend to be interested in work (No easy task lol).
> On a good note kids well behaved today And Mr decided to be nice and get them all dressed this morning and leave me in bed for an extra hour :) :). Such a busy week next week Laylas Birthday Then her party at the weekend and our wedding Ann ..
> 
> Saved 1K towards our new car we will need also whooooo Got to get a Vauxhall Zafira to fit all the kiddies in once baby comes any one any experience with them ??.
> 
> xxxxx

Hi!!!
yeah i'm knackered too lol...
i was thinking of getting a galaxy or even getting an 8 seater.... my dh has an older daughter too so that means we need a 7 seater at least so 8 would prob make more sense......
or maybe a mini bus lol!!! ha ha..imagine if we have twins..pmsl...
its my sons 3rd b day on monday..party this sat...eeek!!! just got over tillys first bday last week...chaos!!!!:wacko:


----------



## babesx3

yeah i'm getting nausea in waves feel ok in the am...feel worse after lunch weirdly...then knackered after ......


----------



## babesx3

also on the car front, i currently have a renault megan scenic, wehich has been great..fits 3 baby seats along the back...wouldn't be changing it if we didn't need more seats... great boot space!! fits my double and single pushchair in it!!..:)


----------



## mummymadness

Wow shocked at the Zafira it looked so good for us, But of course with spending about 3k on a car we want to get it right, The problem been i have only been passed about 3 years so insurance would be so high on anything over a 1.6 at the moment were in a ford escort 1.6 and can just afford text and insurance so it seemed perfect Damnnnnn lol.

Ooo Babes dont scare me , Twins run in both our families omg i dont know what i would do lol..

Seems we will both be busy with parties then Hun, I have got layla a Big pink bouncy castle for the 19th hoping and praying weather will hold out lol.

Sorry to hear every ones feeling ruff, The acid is driving me nuts i could swig Gaviscon like water today lol. xxx .


----------



## Chilly Willy

I've had nausea waves since the very beginning! It was particularly bad today but hasn't really changed much since the beginning. Only actually piled once in that time althought thought it would happen today! Sometimes food makes it better! Sometimes it doesn't! There's no pattern to it!


----------



## winegums

i just weighed myself

i have put on 2lbs since my bfp :(

how!!!!!!!!!!! i've been throwing up and stuff!!!!!!!!! how can i put on 2lbs ARGH


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone congrats on all the new bfp I still have no sickness or nausea, sorry for all the ladies experiencing it :( xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

winegums said:


> i just weighed myself
> 
> i have put on 2lbs since my bfp :(
> 
> how!!!!!!!!!!! i've been throwing up and stuff!!!!!!!!! how can i put on 2lbs ARGH

I have also put on weight, about 2 1/2lb, i thought u were supposed to lose weight at the beggining of pregnancy?
Was mine and your LMP on the same day, can't remeber lol xx


----------



## AngelaF78

Please add me in that list too I'm due approx 10th of Feb and can't wait :D


----------



## winegums

lol yeh i thought most of the weight gain was the last 3 months!!!! grrrr llol

not sure hun i think it was a day or two different? mine was 22nd april

xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

PaiytonsMummy said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> i just weighed myself
> 
> i have put on 2lbs since my bfp :(
> 
> how!!!!!!!!!!! i've been throwing up and stuff!!!!!!!!! how can i put on 2lbs ARGH
> 
> I have also put on weight, about 2 1/2lb, i thought u were supposed to lose weight at the beggining of pregnancy?
> Was mine and your LMP on the same day, can't remeber lol xxClick to expand...

I've gained 25 lbs --- dr. says it could be water weight. As I gained most of it in 1 month and if it was fat I feel like I would be a lot wider (as water is heavier than fat)


----------



## rachael872211

Nausea has just hit me. I'm contemplating taking myself to bed. I know I'll fall asleep in minutes. 

In my first pregnancy I put on 5 an a half stone :-s. I literally ate ate ate! I'm scared of putting on weight this early.


----------



## AreIn83

I just weighed myself at lunch...3 lbs. I gained 8 lbs with DD in 6 weeks.


----------



## Chilly Willy

Siegal...25 pounds?? Should that be 2.5??


----------



## SIEGAL

No, I literally gained 25 lbs -- I am very uncomfortable -- I feel like a ball of water, I went from 157 to 183


----------



## Chilly Willy

You poor thing! That is MAD! WTF?! At least it's only water, hopefully it'll even out! 
I am terrified to put on weight coz I was on a serious diet before I got pg and had lost about a stone and 3 pounds. Lost a half pound in the last two weeks so long may this last!


----------



## AreIn83

Question for this American girl, how much is a stone?


----------



## Chilly Willy

14 pounds!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks! I wasn't sure!


----------



## mlyn26

hI,

Pls can you put me down for 16/2. Hoping this one sticks as lost my first in March x


----------



## winegums

right so i just attempted to update the front page but im sure iv missed loads

arein whats your edd i couldnt see it when i scrolled back! xxx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Mlyn!! Have I missed your bfp??!!! Whaaaa? I don't think I've ever stalked you direct...just 'met' you a million times on other journals! Wooohooooo! :dance: congrats!


----------



## AreIn83

winegums said:


> right so i just attempted to update the front page but im sure iv missed loads
> 
> arein whats your edd i couldnt see it when i scrolled back! xxx

Feb 13th


----------



## wiiwidow

Congrats to the next few Lovebugs...sorry I'm always rubbish with names, but Congrats and welcome!

As for the weight gain, I'm having a fit 'cos I've already gained about 3lbs -Blimey! The problem for me is that my nausea is only cured by food, and as I previously didn't eat a huge amount and drank diet drinks - I think my body is just piling on the pounds. Just hope it doesn't keep going up and up. :nope:


----------



## mojobear

Hi,

Could I be added to the list please. This is my first post as I have had a early scan today and told that all is currently on track, I am 6wks 2 days and due 1 February 2011.


----------



## Chilly Willy

Woohooo mojobear! Congrats and love the name! You are due the day before me! Yay!


----------



## sahrene1978

Got my BIG FAT POSITIVE!!! I am due Feb 19th..I am over the moon. I have twin boys that are turning 11 next month. We had been trying for 4 months but I have been dreamin of this for years. I am hoping for ONE little healthy girl. But as long as they are healthy I will be so so happy.

Sahrene


----------



## ttcstill

Horse&Heart<3 said:


> I just found out I'm 6 weeks! My baby is due Feb 1st! I'm so excited because my grandma who I was extremly close to was born Feb 3rd! I'm so happy. I had my first ultra sound yesterday and I was so happy to see my live baby's heart beat pounding on that screen. I almost lost my pictures of the ultra sound in my OH's disgusting room... I was praying all night long that I would find them and I did this morning thank god. I'm so happy!

Congrats!!! Good luck



seatabugmama1 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> BUMP for all you new BFPs :D:D xxx
> 
> :bfp::bfp:I cant believe it Omg!! from what I think so far im due feb 14th tomorrow i go get my blood work to see how far I really am and when im due!!
> so if anyone wants to be my pregnancy buddy I would love it!!Click to expand...

Congrats!!



AreIn83 said:


> Is anyone else getting nausea in waves? With DD I was sick straight through but it didn't start until 6 1/2-7 weeks. I've been getting nausea coming and going for about 2 weeks now-since May 30th-I remember because DH and I were in the car for 5 hours that day driving back from a weekend getaway. It hits a few hours after I get out of bed, goes away then comes back. I'm only 4 and half weeks and I'm sick already!

Yes Sara I am and it is usually just in the morning but sometimes it happens in the afternoon.



Ley said:


> I only got my bfp yesterday but it's lke my body has decided that now I know I can have all the symptoms.
> I've felt sick all day, been uber tired and nothing tastes right either.
> 
> I had nausea with both the girls but was never actually sick.

Congrats!!!



AngelaF78 said:


> Please add me in that list too I'm due approx 10th of Feb and can't wait :D

Congrats!!!



rachael872211 said:


> Nausea has just hit me. I'm contemplating taking myself to bed. I know I'll fall asleep in minutes.
> 
> In my first pregnancy I put on 5 an a half stone :-s. I literally ate ate ate! I'm scared of putting on weight this early.

OHHHHH you poor thing!!!! I am so sorry




mojobear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I be added to the list please. This is my first post as I have had a early scan today and told that all is currently on track, I am 6wks 2 days and due 1 February 2011.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Big congrats to all joining tonight, Hope everyones well today ?.

Just on my way to bed and wanted to check how all our lovely feb bugs are xxxx


----------



## momo198

sahrene1978 said:


> Got my BIG FAT POSITIVE!!! I am due Feb 19th..I am over the moon. I have twin boys that are turning 11 next month. We had been trying for 4 months but I have been dreamin of this for years. I am hoping for ONE little healthy girl. But as long as they are healthy I will be so so happy.
> 
> Sahrene

Congrats!!


----------



## momo198

mojobear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I be added to the list please. This is my first post as I have had a early scan today and told that all is currently on track, I am 6wks 2 days and due 1 February 2011.

Congrats!!


----------



## austinsmom

I'm due Feb 1!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sahrene1978 said:


> Got my BIG FAT POSITIVE!!! I am due Feb 19th..I am over the moon. I have twin boys that are turning 11 next month. We had been trying for 4 months but I have been dreamin of this for years. I am hoping for ONE little healthy girl. But as long as they are healthy I will be so so happy.
> 
> Sahrene

Congrats again Sahrene. So happy for you. I have a 10 yr old daughter so this is like starting all over again.:happydance:


----------



## sahrene1978

mrskcbrown said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Got my BIG FAT POSITIVE!!! I am due Feb 19th..I am over the moon. I have twin boys that are turning 11 next month. We had been trying for 4 months but I have been dreamin of this for years. I am hoping for ONE little healthy girl. But as long as they are healthy I will be so so happy.
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> Congrats again Sahrene. So happy for you. I have a 10 yr old daughter so this is like starting all over again.:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh wow!We are totally in the same boat! I have nothing baby and I have forgotten so much of this..lol. I am going to have fun with this one though because this baby will be our last.


----------



## Virginia

WOW! So many pages to catch up on from today! I called and scheduled an appointment today. It is set for 30 June. I am really excited! I wish it was closer though....I am so nervous being under 6 weeks still....


----------



## mrskcbrown

sahrene1978 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Got my BIG FAT POSITIVE!!! I am due Feb 19th..I am over the moon. I have twin boys that are turning 11 next month. We had been trying for 4 months but I have been dreamin of this for years. I am hoping for ONE little healthy girl. But as long as they are healthy I will be so so happy.
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> Congrats again Sahrene. So happy for you. I have a 10 yr old daughter so this is like starting all over again.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow!We are totally in the same boat! I have nothing baby and I have forgotten so much of this..lol. I am going to have fun with this one though because this baby will be our last.Click to expand...

Yeah Im not sure if this will be our last but we dont have anything baby. Nothing, LOL.


----------



## rachael872211

Virginia I feel the same. I'm really nervous. Until I get that first scan. I guess everyone feels this. X


----------



## carmyz

Hi all just booked in my first antenatal appointment..its on the 12th of august i ll be 14wks iv never gone there that early lol usually dont get in till 19wks..really looking forward to it..will be goin to the gp up until then..probably goin bk there next wk so i can get a referal for my dating scan and to talk about the nt scan also.. its startin to sink in more now im so excited.


----------



## aussiettc

Hii ladies,
i got my :BFP: on 3rd june but was waiting untill affter blood test results to come in due to an early mc in february. 
So i got bloods done at 14dpo and they came back at 67ish so i'm quite happy. I think this ones a keeper.

So number 4 is now on the way and i couldn't be happier but it does mean i need to cconsider a new car soon. Dh is also getting job offers for a career change but that means we could be moving so fingers crossed that its good times ahead.:happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

welcome Aussie hun, And all others with new BFP .

we are also having baby number 4 and will have to get a bigger car, Its just wich one to choose which is hard work lol.

Hope every ones well today, I am still full of acid some one pass me the Gaviscon lol.


----------



## maaybe2010

mrskcbrown congratulations!!!! :hugs:

I remember seeing you around on the TTC boards!
So happy for you hun! :dance:

xx


----------



## ttcstill

Ladies..... I am off to Lees Summit, MO for the regionals tournament we are competing for an all expense paid trip to Vegas to compete in Nationals at the APA Pool Tourney's for 9 ball. I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend!!!


----------



## winegums

omg just booked a scan for monday at 11.45 the receptionist was lovely and said try and get there in time as we're nearly always running on time. pictures and videos included for £50. and come with a full bladder as they will do it externally first and if the quality isnt good enough i can pee then they will do internal but she said for my dates external should be fine!!!!!!! woo im so excited!!!!!!!!!! 3 days xxx


----------



## AreIn83

wine-that's very exciting! I know that I will be asked if I want a scan on the 29th when I go and I'm going to say yes, of course. I'll be 6 weeks so they should be able to see something.


----------



## wiiwidow

winegums said:


> omg just booked a scan for monday at 11.45 the receptionist was lovely and said try and get there in time as we're nearly always running on time. pictures and videos included for £50. and come with a full bladder as they will do it externally first and if the quality isnt good enough i can pee then they will do internal but she said for my dates external should be fine!!!!!!! woo im so excited!!!!!!!!!! 3 days xxx

Ooh exciting! :happydance: Can I ask is this a private scan or NHS one? Where are you going? I'm not sure I can wait until 12 weeks! ta x


----------



## AreIn83

New symptoms- 1-insomnia. I had this with my m/c, I was up all night last night and the night before. I could do without this one. 2-backache...good golly. I'm kind of upset my m/s hasn't kicked in yet today...


----------



## wiiwidow

AreIn83 said:


> New symptoms- 1-insomnia. I had this with my m/c, I was up all night last night and the night before. I could do without this one. 2-backache...good golly. I'm kind of upset my m/s hasn't kicked in yet today...

Arein my ms only really kicked in with a vengeance today! And I'm a week or so ahead of you...


----------



## mrskcbrown

@arein: Maybe you wont get strong m/s this time. Dont rush it hun, enjoy feeling well. Im sure you will be feeling something soon enough.:hugs:


----------



## sailor_venus

ttcstill said:


> Ladies..... I am off to Lees Summit, MO for the regionals tournament we are competing for an all expense paid trip to Vegas to compete in Nationals at the APA Pool Tourney's for 9 ball. I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend!!!

SO VERY COOL!

best of luck. hope you win!


----------



## lucky3

Hello everyone,

Popped into the doctors today to pick at the maternity pack and moved my appointment to 22nd June as they now have a gap, it's still ages but at least a week earlier :)

Am feeling a bit rough today, have only eaten an apple so far due to nausea and nasty mum at school gate this morning making me cry :(


----------



## SIEGAL

wiiwidow said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> New symptoms- 1-insomnia. I had this with my m/c, I was up all night last night and the night before. I could do without this one. 2-backache...good golly. I'm kind of upset my m/s hasn't kicked in yet today...
> 
> Arein my ms only really kicked in with a vengeance today! And I'm a week or so ahead of you...Click to expand...

You just got morning sickness now? I thought if I didn't have it by now I wouldn't have it! Anybody else get it at almost 6 weeks or later?


----------



## rachael872211

Lucky3 what happened at school gates? U ok? Are u able to go to go to pick up maternity pack without appointment? 

Winegums are u in uk? Is that private scan? X


----------



## Chilly Willy

Siegal! Hate to break it to you but apparently week 7-11 are the worst weeks for MS! Mine has only crept in in the last few days too - As in almost permanently nauseous although only puked once last night - suspect there could be another puke today!!!

Hey - what happened at the schoolgate? Do we need to come protect you? :trouble:


----------



## DJ987

My MS has been awful today I've not kept anything down! Defo the worst it's been yet, must be because I'm approaching the 7 week mark! 

I feel a little more relaxed since my scan but I'm still not taking anything for granted!! xx


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> Lucky3 what happened at school gates? U ok? Are u able to go to go to pick up maternity pack without appointment?
> 
> Winegums are u in uk? Is that private scan? X

thanks guys, to cut a long story short, i am treasurer of the school PTA and one of the other mums said we were all nasty and cliquey, all the other parents thought so too and she didn't want anything to do with us anymore (she was on committee too), then she just drove off! I don't think they do cos everyone else was fine with me at the pick up but I guess i can blame it on the hormones, I cried for 1/2 an hour!! Then I had to get my passport photo done, not the best look,:nope:!!

On a more cheerful note, yes Rachael, the receptionist had said just pop in and get it...so I did, am quite excited so have saved it and am about to look at it, will prob be really dull! And as you were having an earlier appointment i asked about that too so am ow on the 22nd :thumbup:

has anyone told there other kids yet? I feel it's a bit early at the mo but it's kinda weird , especially when you're thinking "stay away from the belly" or just bleurgh and can't say!!


----------



## eclipse

As far as I can figure now, my due date is February 7, subject to change on June 24 with my ultrasound :)

Oh, and to answer your question, I told my son, but he is 3 1/2 and it doesn't really matter if I told him or not.


----------



## winegums

AreIn83 said:


> wine-that's very exciting! I know that I will be asked if I want a scan on the 29th when I go and I'm going to say yes, of course. I'll be 6 weeks so they should be able to see something.

your so lucky! here if we want one before 12 weeks we either have to go private and pay or if we have severe pain / bleeding we get it free on the NHS



wiiwidow said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> omg just booked a scan for monday at 11.45 the receptionist was lovely and said try and get there in time as we're nearly always running on time. pictures and videos included for £50. and come with a full bladder as they will do it externally first and if the quality isnt good enough i can pee then they will do internal but she said for my dates external should be fine!!!!!!! woo im so excited!!!!!!!!!! 3 days xxx
> 
> Ooh exciting! :happydance: Can I ask is this a private scan or NHS one? Where are you going? I'm not sure I can wait until 12 weeks! ta xClick to expand...

this place in kent called kent medical imaging just because they are so cheap and have good recomendations lol! i see your in guildford! only 40 mins away from me i live on the surrey / london borders. my friend went for a private scan in guildford if you google private scan surrey she said it was amazing there looked like a posh hotel lol!



rachael872211 said:


> Lucky3 what happened at school gates? U ok? Are u able to go to go to pick up maternity pack without appointment?
> 
> Winegums are u in uk? Is that private scan? X

yeh im in the uk its private as i cant get one for free unless pain and bleeding! so im getting it done privately to put my mind at ease


xxx


----------



## AreIn83

wiiwidow said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> New symptoms- 1-insomnia. I had this with my m/c, I was up all night last night and the night before. I could do without this one. 2-backache...good golly. I'm kind of upset my m/s hasn't kicked in yet today...
> 
> Arein my ms only really kicked in with a vengeance today! And I'm a week or so ahead of you...Click to expand...




mrskcbrown said:


> @arein: Maybe you wont get strong m/s this time. Dont rush it hun, enjoy feeling well. Im sure you will be feeling something soon enough.:hugs:

I know, I know. I really shouldn't have had any sickness at all yet. It's too early and I know my HCG isn't high enough to really get me sick but I gagged yesterday on my lunch! Today I had a few little waves but nothing like yesterday. I'm just so nervous about this pregnancy, I didn't have any m/s at all with my pregnancy I lost and I think that's playing games with my head :nope:

winegums- They have very, very few places you can go here to get private scans. Almost ultrasound is done by order of the doctor. I don't even want to know what I'd have to pay to get an ultrasound done without insurance coverage (and you don't have to worry about that either!)


----------



## winegums

oh really thats crazy there are sooo many places here they make a bomb! its because it costs the NHS a lot to do extra scans so they tend not to unless really necesary xxx


----------



## AreIn83

I was trying to think what my last ultrasound cost before insurance coverage with my m/c and I'm thinking it was $361 (US). If I had to, I would go drop the money to see my baby but I couldn't afford to do it more than once!


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Lucky3 what happened at school gates? U ok? Are u able to go to go to pick up maternity pack without appointment?
> 
> Winegums are u in uk? Is that private scan? X
> 
> thanks guys, to cut a long story short, i am treasurer of the school PTA and one of the other mums said we were all nasty and cliquey, all the other parents thought so too and she didn't want anything to do with us anymore (she was on committee too), then she just drove off! I don't think they do cos everyone else was fine with me at the pick up but I guess i can blame it on the hormones, I cried for 1/2 an hour!! Then I had to get my passport photo done, not the best look,:nope:!!
> 
> On a more cheerful note, yes Rachael, the receptionist had said just pop in and get it...so I did, am quite excited so have saved it and am about to look at it, will prob be really dull! And as you were having an earlier appointment i asked about that too so am ow on the 22nd :thumbup:
> 
> has anyone told there other kids yet? I feel it's a bit early at the mo but it's kinda weird , especially when you're thinking "stay away from the belly" or just bleurgh and can't say!!Click to expand...

Oh no! U poor thing. 

ha ha, I don't even know why they have different criteria on appointments. The receptionist apologised about not having a sooner appointment because my doctor was on holiday (I seem to have the GP who is always on holiday :wacko:) 
I will be 6 weeks when I have my appointment. 

I'm sad and I am saving reading my work maternity policy for tomorrow when I am more alert! lol 

I told my daughter a couple of days after we found out. She was like "wow cool" She is excited and keeps rubbing my belly and she also says goodnight to "it" as she calls it. 



AreIn83 said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> New symptoms- 1-insomnia. I had this with my m/c, I was up all night last night and the night before. I could do without this one. 2-backache...good golly. I'm kind of upset my m/s hasn't kicked in yet today...
> 
> Arein my ms only really kicked in with a vengeance today! And I'm a week or so ahead of you...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @arein: Maybe you wont get strong m/s this time. Dont rush it hun, enjoy feeling well. Im sure you will be feeling something soon enough.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I know. I really shouldn't have had any sickness at all yet. It's too early and I know my HCG isn't high enough to really get me sick but I gagged yesterday on my lunch! Today I had a few little waves but nothing like yesterday. I'm just so nervous about this pregnancy, I didn't have any m/s at all with my pregnancy I lost and I think that's playing games with my head :nope:
> 
> winegums- They have very, very few places you can go here to get private scans. Almost ultrasound is done by order of the doctor. I don't even want to know what I'd have to pay to get an ultrasound done without insurance coverage (and you don't have to worry about that either!)Click to expand...

What is it that causes MS? The HCG?


----------



## AreIn83

Rachael-It's thought to be caused by the rising HCG but things like low blood sugar can make it worse. Women start feeling better in the second trimester because your placenta takes over the baby supporting and the HCG starts to drop off.


----------



## mummymadness

Evening again ladies, MS hit me like a brick tonight was fine all day then decided i had to eat something had Pie and roasties and well the site wasnt pretty 2nd time around shall we say lol.

Wine thats great news have a fab day with my last Oscar we had early scan at 7 and half weeks i waited so long in the waiting room i was given permission to half empty my bladder lol And still got a great piccys without internal scan , Its amazing have a great day.

Lucky i have told my 2 eldest already, I felt with how Jumpy and boisterous they are i had to, They were very understanding and now are really careful when playing with me which is great .

Hope every ones having a fab day xxxx


----------



## rachael872211

Hey mummymadness, sounds like you have had a great day 

Arein, thanks, this may seem a really stupid question, but what does HCG do? 

Oh I also got a question about clearblue digital preg tests.....well the ones that tell you how many weeks you are, how many weeks do they do up to? Like will it say 6 weeks etc? and is it worked out in weeks from when the egg actually implants and produces HCG? I hope this isnt confusing x


----------



## AreIn83

rachael872211 said:


> Hey mummymadness, sounds like you have had a great day
> 
> Arein, thanks, this may seem a really stupid question, but what does HCG do?
> 
> Oh I also got a question about clearblue digital preg tests.....well the ones that tell you how many weeks you are, how many weeks do they do up to? Like will it say 6 weeks etc? and is it worked out in weeks from when the egg actually implants and produces HCG? I hope this isnt confusing x

It's a hormone secreted in early pregancy by the early form of the placenta. It prevents the corpus luteum from breaking down so your progesterone continues to be produced. If your progesterone drops, you start your period. So say you didn't get preg and the embryo didn't implant, no HCG so corpus luteum breaks down and the progesterone drops and VOILA! AUNT FLO RUINS YOUR DAY YET AGAIN!!!!


----------



## winegums

thank you mummymadness im so excited :D


----------



## winegums

aussiettc said:


> Hii ladies,
> i got my :BFP: on 3rd june but was waiting untill affter blood test results to come in due to an early mc in february.
> So i got bloods done at 14dpo and they came back at 67ish so i'm quite happy. I think this ones a keeper.
> 
> So number 4 is now on the way and i couldn't be happier but it does mean i need to cconsider a new car soon. Dh is also getting job offers for a career change but that means we could be moving so fingers crossed that its good times ahead.:happydance:

hun whats your EDD and ill add you to the list xx


----------



## winegums

UPDATED!!!

rachael the cb digi will do not pregnant, 1-2 weeks , 2-3 weeks and 3+ weeks

it uses the amount of HCG in the blood as it should be doubling around every 48 hours in early pregnancy but after 3 weeks it isnt very accurate so they stop at 3+

the HCG levels start from when the baby is conceived not the date of your last period. So it should be around:
3 weeks from last period (1-2 weeks on cb digi)
4 weeks from last period (2-3 weeks on cb digi)
5 weeks + from last period (3+ weeks on cb digi)

these are just rough though the conception indicator is only like 80% accurate or something.. however the pregnant or not pregnant bit is nearly 100%

xxx


----------



## carmyz

I get m/s when im 6wks im starting to be a lil funny around food now..i was having a bit of trouble eating lamb chops last night i went off meat with my first pregnancy so it could happen again.. iv been gettin backache for the past 3 nights so sore feels like someones slowly pulling my pelvis apartlol..but i guess its good atleast im gettin some kind of symptom.


----------



## aussiettc

So i'm due anywhere between 10 to 17 of Feb, i think it will be around the 14th actually juding by my O date


----------



## rachael872211

carmyz said:


> I get m/s when im 6wks im starting to be a lil funny around food now..i was having a bit of trouble eating lamb chops last night i went off meat with my first pregnancy so it could happen again.. iv been gettin backache for the past 3 nights so sore feels like someones slowly pulling my pelvis apartlol..but i guess its good atleast im gettin some kind of symptom.

My pelvis feels the same! Really achey. X


----------



## Ley

Hi ladies, I went to the Dr yesterday and because I haven't had a period since for a long time she found it difficult to do anything really. 
She had a feel of my tummy and was able to feel the fundus just above my pubic bone.
She thinks I may be somewhere between 8 and 12 weeks pregnant (although I don't agree, I think I am about 5 weeks).
I have been reffered to the midwives and will have an early scan within the next few weeks.

I just want a due date already lol


----------



## kookyklw

I got my BFP yesterday and my due date (for my LMP) is 14th Feb :) Thanks xx


----------



## saz2369

Is anyone feeling scared about it all? Now that they are finally pregnant and on the next stage of life? I had a m/c a couple of months ago and when I found out I was pregnant then I felt nothing but excitement but now I feel scared at the gravity of it all and that there is no going back (and probably feel a little bit scared that I might lose it again).

Hope this makes sense


----------



## wiiwidow

SIEGAL said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> New symptoms- 1-insomnia. I had this with my m/c, I was up all night last night and the night before. I could do without this one. 2-backache...good golly. I'm kind of upset my m/s hasn't kicked in yet today...
> 
> Arein my ms only really kicked in with a vengeance today! And I'm a week or so ahead of you...Click to expand...
> 
> You just got morning sickness now? I thought if I didn't have it by now I wouldn't have it! Anybody else get it at almost 6 weeks or later?Click to expand...

Hii Siegal, I had a few waves of nausea but yesterday was the first day I actually had full on pukiness that wasn't easily controlled. So yeah I'd say that was when I first felt like I had proper ms. Today is much the same barely managing to keep anything down right now. Have heard some people don't get their ms til 7 weeks too!


----------



## saz2369

I am 6/2 and starting to get m/s now the thought of certain foods makes me feel sick. it seems to be worse in the morning and if I don't keep munching I feel even worse.


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, girls. This was dumb but I had to. I tested again last night on a digi when I got home and got a "no", tested on a FRER 3 hours later and got a faint positive, tested again this morning on a Dollar Store test and got a BFN....REALLLLY negative, I could see the indent with no color whatsoever. I'm already scared out of my mind because of my m/c, I'm afraid this is going down the same path. Has anyone else had this and turn out ok?


----------



## sailor_venus

saz2369 said:


> Is anyone feeling scared about it all? Now that they are finally pregnant and on the next stage of life? I had a m/c a couple of months ago and when I found out I was pregnant then I felt nothing but excitement but now I feel scared at the gravity of it all and that there is no going back (and probably feel a little bit scared that I might lose it again).
> 
> Hope this makes sense

It makes sense to me. I'm worried that we don't make enough to support two kids. Or we aren't good parents. Or that my son won't like having a sibling. Am I trying to be to active and trying to carry too much at once. This is a final decision. I'm going to be in charge of TWO little people now. I'm honestly terrified most of the time. I think we would be crazies if we weren't looking at things from every angle and worried about our future.

I hope we are all having calm and settled tummies this morning although I'm sure we are not.  have a fabulous day my round bellied friends!


----------



## wiiwidow

AreIn83 said:


> Ok, girls. This was dumb but I had to. I tested again last night on a digi when I got home and got a "no", tested on a FRER 3 hours later and got a faint positive, tested again this morning on a Dollar Store test and got a BFN....REALLLLY negative, I could see the indent with no color whatsoever. I'm already scared out of my mind because of my m/c, I'm afraid this is going down the same path. Has anyone else had this and turn out ok?

Arein, I didn't want to read and run, but I've no idea about what that could mean I'm really sorry can't be more help. Can you go to the docs to get it tested properly? Fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## HopeSprings

mrskcbrown said:


> I got my :bfp:today. Due Feb 17. Hope its a sticky bean. So nervous.

:yipee: so glad to see you here!!!!!!!! I've seen you around the ttc boards. H&H 8 more months!


I had a scan done yesterday at 5+5 and we saw the heartbeat! It was 102 beats per minute. So cool. It's posted to my ttc journal is anyone is curious, guess I really need a preggo journal now!


----------



## SIEGAL

HopeSprings said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp:today. Due Feb 17. Hope its a sticky bean. So nervous.
> 
> :yipee: so glad to see you here!!!!!!!! I've seen you around the ttc boards. H&H 8 more months!
> 
> 
> I had a scan done yesterday at 5+5 and we saw the heartbeat! It was 102 beats per minute. So cool. It's posted to my ttc journal is anyone is curious, guess I really need a preggo journal now!Click to expand...

Oh, I am so jealous, I went to the Dr. at 5 + 2 and got just a sac (evidently normal)!!! hopefully when I go at 7 weeks I'll see something.

Thanks everyone for the morning sickness advice --- i guess --- it wasn't good news :cry:


----------



## SIEGAL

saz2369 said:


> Is anyone feeling scared about it all? Now that they are finally pregnant and on the next stage of life? I had a m/c a couple of months ago and when I found out I was pregnant then I felt nothing but excitement but now I feel scared at the gravity of it all and that there is no going back (and probably feel a little bit scared that I might lose it again).
> 
> Hope this makes sense

I'm just totally feeling old!!! I am the first of my college friends to get married (still!!!) and first pregnant. I still feel like a min ago I was running around NYU in my juicy outfits having thursday night mixers. But its been 4 full years since I said goodbye :dohh: I just feel like this mommyhood is the next stage of life, I was a child, and then a kid in college/grad school and now -- bam! I am old! I see all these younger kids and am like, i was you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teardrp4u21

hello again all!

decided to just take the week to myself and it worked! my dh has a feeling everything is going to be ok and i'm feeling more confident in it myself. i think it's just a symptom of i'm getting everything i ever really wanted, plz don't take it away!

the best thing i can do is live my life as normally as possible. all the stress worrying about if i'm going to loose my little one isn't good either so a few calming breathes and here i am. 

not saying i'll be a "regular" until i know my lil bean is safe, tho. first u/s on june 30 hoping/praying everything is well. that's only 2.5 weeks!


----------



## mlyn26

Please can you add me to 16th feb x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone, i haven't been on BnB since thursday :O, had a lot of catching up to do, congrats to all the new ladies on their BFPs Hows everyone today?
I see quite a few of us have had a bit of m/s already, hope your all coping with it, it was horrible when i had it will DD, i still haven't had anything other than sore boobs!
Got midwife for my booking in on wednesday, can't wait it will actually feel real then. Who watching football? xx


----------



## teardrp4u21

wiiwidow, looks like we are to the day on the same track! :crib:


----------



## Chilly Willy

Teardrop! Nice to see you back girl! You just gotta do what you gotta do at the mo so don't feel bad! 
Siegal - do you mind me asking what age you are? Betcha I can make you feel better! I am 35! Beat that baby!!
AreIn83 - what a worry pet. I don't know what to say to you? I think your lines should be getting stronger but I really don't know. You definitely need to go to your doc - a blood test should put your mind at rest.
Saz2369 - I think EVERYONE is terrified so you are not alone. It is the most exciting time of my life but the most nervewracking too! I think maybe when we start telling everyone we'll feel a bit more secure and of course the 12 week mark is coming down the tracks! :dance:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

AreIn83 said:


> Ok, girls. This was dumb but I had to. I tested again last night on a digi when I got home and got a "no", tested on a FRER 3 hours later and got a faint positive, tested again this morning on a Dollar Store test and got a BFN....REALLLLY negative, I could see the indent with no color whatsoever. I'm already scared out of my mind because of my m/c, I'm afraid this is going down the same path. Has anyone else had this and turn out ok?

Hey hun, sorry to hear about your test dilemma, im sure everything will be fine, if you got a faint positive on FRER. Maybe go to you GP for a little more reassurance. (ps them ic never gave me a good positive with fmu, i always got a better result early evening with them, hope this helps) xxx:hugs:


----------



## 3011busyyear

ooh could i move to Feb 1st please, had first midwife appointment this week and she's put 1st feb on my notes, yey a day sooner! :happydance:


----------



## Chilly Willy

Paiytons Mom - have you been reunioning??? Nice eh?? I'm enjoyin mine!!!

I'm watchin footie - Go Gerrard!


----------



## winegums

AreIn ask your doctors for blood tests to check if your HCG is rising or not!! xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Winegums, enjoy your scan! Can't wait to hear all about it! I had a nose in Guildford to see if there was somewhere and there is...must be the one you were talking about. Not sure if OH will think it "worth" it though, he'll probably just encourage me to wait...(I am KNOWN for having very little patience, so it'll probably amuse him to make me wait too!) It depends on how yours go I think!!

teardrop, nice to see your back...hope your week off helped...? :)

Ciara...yep - GO Gerrard...!


----------



## SIEGAL

Chilly Willy said:


> Teardrop! Nice to see you back girl! You just gotta do what you gotta do at the mo so don't feel bad!
> Siegal - do you mind me asking what age you are? Betcha I can make you feel better! I am 35! Beat that baby!!
> AreIn83 - what a worry pet. I don't know what to say to you? I think your lines should be getting stronger but I really don't know. You definitely need to go to your doc - a blood test should put your mind at rest.
> Saz2369 - I think EVERYONE is terrified so you are not alone. It is the most exciting time of my life but the most nervewracking too! I think maybe when we start telling everyone we'll feel a bit more secure and of course the 12 week mark is coming down the tracks! :dance:

Sure, I don't mind. I am 25, almost 26. But don't get scared I am not as immature as I sound -- I am a pimple faced chubby pregnant attorney!! haha -- when I get my first client he will run away when he sees me.


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies, Well i have been hating this muggy weather today .. Sick of hearing england buzzers when the kids trying to sleep (Actually i just think i am hormonal and moody ha ha)..

Hows every one today ?, I am having a day with no MS today but no doubt will return tomorrow. xx .


----------



## winegums

arrgh dont get me started on them england buzzers!!!!!!!!!

im ok at hte mo as i live in a quiet cul de sac but earlier when i was driving home bubs was exhausted and asleep in the car every 2 minutes there would be one and bless him he would jump out of his skin then his face would crinkle in panic and start crying. as soon as he was back asleep there it was again!

i swear i nearly stopped the car in the middle of the road to get out and give them a good slap


----------



## Virginia

I dunno if it's the same thing you are talking about, but does anyone else find the bee-buzzing sounding horns extremely annoying when watching the World Cup?


----------



## teardrp4u21

wiiwidow said:


> Winegums, enjoy your scan! Can't wait to hear all about it! I had a nose in Guildford to see if there was somewhere and there is...must be the one you were talking about. Not sure if OH will think it "worth" it though, he'll probably just encourage me to wait...(I am KNOWN for having very little patience, so it'll probably amuse him to make me wait too!) It depends on how yours go I think!!
> 
> teardrop, nice to see your back...hope your week off helped...? :)
> 
> Ciara...yep - GO Gerrard...!

yes, helped tons! i did the same thing after my dh and i got married. for like 2 mo i was POSITIVE we were going to get a divorce. lol. i'm goofy like that.


----------



## moochacha

Hi everyone,
I'm due on the 22nd I've had a few disappearing hpt :cry: Nice strong test line though and because I'm also being treated for recurring miscarriages I had an early blood test. :happydance: The blood test came back with 3 x more hCG levels. Soooo I'm praying that this is a sticky bean.

I'm too scared to put a ticker on my siggy  

How is everyone any symptoms?


----------



## VictoriaElaur

moochacha said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm due on the 22nd
> 
> How is everyone any symptoms?


I'm due on the 22nd too!, I had a nice strong BFP this morning but I knew about a week ago.

So how do we join the Feb Love bugs ?
:happydance:


----------



## Chilly Willy

I believe you are in now girls!! You just need winegums (aka Jellybean) to log on and update the front page with your names! She won't be sorry when all the Feb announcements are over coz theres lots of us but by the looks of you guys she's only about another week to go!! Congrats on your :bfp:s - kinda exciting eh?


----------



## moochacha

VictoriaElaur said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm due on the 22nd
> 
> How is everyone any symptoms?
> 
> 
> I'm due on the 22nd too!, I had a nice strong BFP this morning but I knew about a week ago.
> 
> So how do we join the Feb Love bugs ?
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Wooohoo that's wonderful congrats :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Morning everyone, hope everyone is well (or at least enjoying m/s!!)

Welcome and congrats to all the newbies :)

And good to see people back we've not seen for a while too :) :)

When I picked the maternity pack up from the docs on Friday I got a letter without it about a PRE_booking in session at a local health centre. You are supposed to go before your first appointment and they were every fortnight, next one being yesterday!! So I managed to rearrange taking my eldest to gym and hubbie did eldest and youngest, bless him, and I hot footed it up there!

Basically it was just filling in oodles of forms so that the booking in appointment is quicker, talked about the Down's test etc, apparently I get a free Nuchal scan as I am SO old (37!), she also weighed us *wince* but she didn't make any comment about being overweight which which nice, I am still doing Slimming World (having lost 6 stone(but put 9lbs back on since getting BFP!!)) and intend to carry on but she wasn't too bothered anyway, funny.


----------



## winegums

lol lucky thats not fair i dont get a maternity pack OR a pre booking appointment. last time my booking appointment was about an hour and a half! so boring :( xx


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> lol lucky thats not fair i dont get a maternity pack OR a pre booking appointment. last time my booking appointment was about an hour and a half! so boring :( xx

oh that's pants!! I was just told to drop by the surgery and pick it up - good job I did. This was a group pre-booking session so I suppose it saves the poor midwife having to say it 10 times and take up all those hour and a halves!! When is your booking in appointment?


----------



## winegums

its in july think the 6th if i remember correctly.. it must be sooo boring for the midwives imagine how many they have a day asking tons of questions over and over and over again! lol.

p.s. my scan is LESS THAN 24 hours away now xxx


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> its in july think the 6th if i remember correctly.. it must be sooo boring for the midwives imagine how many they have a day asking tons of questions over and over and over again! lol.
> 
> p.s. my scan is LESS THAN 24 hours away now xxx

now that IS exciting!!! Can't wait to hear about it! x


----------



## mumoffive

Hi, i did a calculator and it says im due 17th Feb. I am tentitively adding myself as i am only 4wks and 3 days. x


----------



## naderz

hey can i join??

my due date is 10th feb :happydance:

got my :bfp: 3rd june :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

wow lots of new ladies hi all :) :).

OOoooo wine its getting so close now, Good luck hun its such a fab thing.

I am sat at work bored senseless hoping 6 gets here quick so i can go get my feet up lol.


----------



## Virginia

mumoffive said:


> Hi, i did a calculator and it says im due 17th Feb. I am tentitively adding myself as i am only 4wks and 3 days. x

Hey, we have the same due date. =) :hugs:

I remember seeing you in the TTC forums, but it's great to see you here now! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi girls! Mind if I join? I haven't been to the doctor yet, but according to my calculations, I'm due around Feb 13. Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaElaur

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi girls! Mind if I join? I haven't been to the doctor yet, but according to my calculations, I'm due around Feb 13. Thanks!

Hi mouse_chicky... 
Congratulations, xXx


----------



## impatient1

Hoping I can join you lovely ladies, I just don't know my due date yet as my cycles had been wacky before getting my :bfp: Congratulations to all new mommies/mummies! Wishing you all a H&H 9 months!


----------



## valoredei

Four weeks along and calculated to be due February 14th! Can't even believe it after trying for 14 months..........!!!


----------



## VictoriaElaur

impatient1 said:


> Hoping I can join you lovely ladies, I just don't know my due date yet as my cycles had been wacky before getting my :bfp: Congratulations to all new mommies/mummies! Wishing you all a H&H 9 months!

If your digi is coming up as 2-3 then your probably around the same date as me (22nd of Feb).

Good luck with your doc app on Tuesday.


----------



## peace

Hello, hoping I can join!
Due 13th Febuary! x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats all the new :bfp: girls! Wooohooo! So many new aquarians and pisceans!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. So Ive had my kinda big scare. Yesterday DH and I :sex: and after we did that, I went to bathroom and I was spotting. It was a light pink color, I didnt tell DH, I just started to pray. So today it has tapered off and its almost gone, PRAISE GOD. I think it may be implantation bleed because my AF was due either yesterday or today. I was so nervous and I just said God please. You know how bad we want this, so that we can give this child right back to you, all we want is an opportunity to raise it. So keep me in your prayers girls.:hugs:

Congrats to everyone with new :bfp:!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## teardrp4u21

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. So Ive had my kinda big scare. Yesterday DH and I :sex: and after we did that, I went to bathroom and I was spotting. It was a light pink color, I didnt tell DH, I just started to pray. So today it has tapered off and its almost gone, PRAISE GOD. I think it may be implantation bleed because my AF was due either yesterday or today. I was so nervous and I just said God please. You know how bad we want this, so that we can give this child right back to you, all we want is an opportunity to raise it. So keep me in your prayers girls.:hugs:
> 
> Congrats to everyone with new :bfp:!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

from what i understand even the pap can cause some bleeding because your cervix is so much softer....or at least that's what my mayo clinic guide to a healthy pregnancy says.


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. So Ive had my kinda big scare. Yesterday DH and I :sex: and after we did that, I went to bathroom and I was spotting. It was a light pink color, I didnt tell DH, I just started to pray. So today it has tapered off and its almost gone, PRAISE GOD. I think it may be implantation bleed because my AF was due either yesterday or today. I was so nervous and I just said God please. You know how bad we want this, so that we can give this child right back to you, all we want is an opportunity to raise it. So keep me in your prayers girls.:hugs:
> 
> Congrats to everyone with new :bfp:!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

God will take care of us! I had a little pinkish CM a couple times, but each time it disappeared...You should see the post I just posted in my Pregnancy Journal...the song a woman sung at church seemed to be sung to me, and I know everything is going to be okay.


----------



## rachael872211

Ley said:


> Hi ladies, I went to the Dr yesterday and because I haven't had a period since for a long time she found it difficult to do anything really.
> She had a feel of my tummy and was able to feel the fundus just above my pubic bone.
> She thinks I may be somewhere between 8 and 12 weeks pregnant (although I don't agree, I think I am about 5 weeks).
> I have been reffered to the midwives and will have an early scan within the next few weeks.
> 
> I just want a due date already lol

How many weeks can you start to feel the fundus? 



3011busyyear said:


> ooh could i move to Feb 1st please, had first midwife appointment this week and she's put 1st feb on my notes, yey a day sooner! :happydance:

Lol, I want to be further along too. 



moochacha said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm due on the 22nd I've had a few disappearing hpt :cry: Nice strong test line though and because I'm also being treated for recurring miscarriages I had an early blood test. :happydance: The blood test came back with 3 x more hCG levels. Soooo I'm praying that this is a sticky bean.
> 
> I'm too scared to put a ticker on my siggy
> 
> How is everyone any symptoms?

fingers crossed for you. 

My syms are aching boobs! They are sooooooo painful. 

I also had a cry earlier to my mum and she laughed and said hormones. 



lucky3 said:


> Morning everyone, hope everyone is well (or at least enjoying m/s!!)
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all the newbies :)
> 
> And good to see people back we've not seen for a while too :) :)
> 
> When I picked the maternity pack up from the docs on Friday I got a letter without it about a PRE_booking in session at a local health centre. You are supposed to go before your first appointment and they were every fortnight, next one being yesterday!! So I managed to rearrange taking my eldest to gym and hubbie did eldest and youngest, bless him, and I hot footed it up there!
> 
> Basically it was just filling in oodles of forms so that the booking in appointment is quicker, talked about the Down's test etc, apparently I get a free Nuchal scan as I am SO old (37!), she also weighed us *wince* but she didn't make any comment about being overweight which which nice, I am still doing Slimming World (having lost 6 stone(but put 9lbs back on since getting BFP!!)) and intend to carry on but she wasn't too bothered anyway, funny.

Congrats for losing all that weight! U must feel great. I need to lose weight :cry: 
Coming back off holiday I was going to start weight watchers and then got my BFP and my holiday lbs too. 
Is it ok do a "diet"......cos I'd like to? 



winegums said:


> its in july think the 6th if i remember correctly.. it must be sooo boring for the midwives imagine how many they have a day asking tons of questions over and over and over again! lol.
> 
> p.s. my scan is LESS THAN 24 hours away now xxx

You must be excited! I'm jealous. x



valoredei said:


> Four weeks along and calculated to be due February 14th! Can't even believe it after trying for 14 months..........!!!

Wow, congratulations! You must be overjoyed. x



mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. So Ive had my kinda big scare. Yesterday DH and I :sex: and after we did that, I went to bathroom and I was spotting. It was a light pink color, I didnt tell DH, I just started to pray. So today it has tapered off and its almost gone, PRAISE GOD. I think it may be implantation bleed because my AF was due either yesterday or today. I was so nervous and I just said God please. You know how bad we want this, so that we can give this child right back to you, all we want is an opportunity to raise it. So keep me in your prayers girls.:hugs:
> 
> Congrats to everyone with new :bfp:!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I had some light brown, peachy spotting a couple of days ago. It scared me and i'd be worried everytime I went to the loo, but it has stopped now. I think you are right. Hopefully your spotting was just old blood from implantation. 

........................................................................................................

Where is arein? Are you ok? x


----------



## lucky3

Hi rachael,

you can do slimming world as it's basically healthy eating, you get a letter from slimming world signed by your midwife but it seems too early to tell anyone like that yet so I'm just carrying on and making sure I get plenty of calcium in.


----------



## mummymadness

Evening Ladies how are we all tonight ???.

I finally have my Bouncy castle booked for laylas birthday party next saturday now rain pleaseeeee hold off.
Feeling Sicky again tonight still havent booked in with Drs holding off as i hate the waiting for booking in appointment so no one knows other than OH and mum lol. xx


----------



## ttcstill

Just got home from pool tourney I am tired...... lots of morning sickness this AM .... ughhhhhh! Congrats to any BFP's I may have missed hope all is fine for everyone.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hey everyone, hope your all well, Congrats on all then new BFP's!
Oh winegums how exciting, bet you can't wait!! What time is your scan? xx


----------



## wibble

Can I join please, 12th February (but not had scan yet)


----------



## tommyg

Can I join too, please? 

I got 3 :bfp: last Saturday, 2 boots own and one CB digital. Going by various calculators I'm due the 5th Feb I still have to get the midwife to confirm and in the process of changing GP's!


----------



## AreIn83

winegums-please take me off, I miscarried this morning.


----------



## amber20

congrats to all the new bfps!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

AreIn83 said:


> winegums-please take me off, I miscarried this morning.

:hugs::hugs: Aww hun im sooo sorry to hear that! :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> winegums-please take me off, I miscarried this morning.

I'm soooo sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!

@arein83: Im sooo sorry to hear this. You are truly in my prayers. Ive miscarried before so I know the emotions you are feeling. (((HUGS)))


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. So Ive had my kinda big scare. Yesterday DH and I :sex: and after we did that, I went to bathroom and I was spotting. It was a light pink color, I didnt tell DH, I just started to pray. So today it has tapered off and its almost gone, PRAISE GOD. I think it may be implantation bleed because my AF was due either yesterday or today. I was so nervous and I just said God please. You know how bad we want this, so that we can give this child right back to you, all we want is an opportunity to raise it. So keep me in your prayers girls.:hugs:
> 
> Congrats to everyone with new :bfp:!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I'm glad it's finished hun I'll pray that everything is ok with your pregnancy!! You have a very beautiful heart!


----------



## moochacha

Congratulations on the new bfp's :yipee:


----------



## TL1421

Hey everyone! I am new to this site. I just wanted to say hi to everyone! Me and my boyfriend are expecting baby #2 in Feb! We have a 2 year old baby girl who was also born in Feb. We are so excited, and cant wait to have another one! Hope everyone is having a healthy and happy pregnancy! :)


----------



## Shey

Can I join, I got a faint positive at 11dpo


----------



## joyjumper

Hello Lovebugs,

How are we all feeling this morning? I'm tired and feeling nauseas in my stomach as seems to be the norm for me now - not just in the mornings but at several random times throughout the day! My Eczema has flared up again too.


----------



## rachael872211

lucky3 said:


> Hi rachael,
> 
> you can do slimming world as it's basically healthy eating, you get a letter from slimming world signed by your midwife but it seems too early to tell anyone like that yet so I'm just carrying on and making sure I get plenty of calcium in.

I eat far more healthier when I am watching what I eat, i'm just going to add on more points so I dont put on unnecessary weight. 



AreIn83 said:


> winegums-please take me off, I miscarried this morning.

I'm so sorry. I hope you are ok. :hugs: x


----------



## VictoriaElaur

joyjumper said:


> Hello Lovebugs,
> 
> How are we all feeling this morning? I'm tired and feeling nauseas in my stomach as seems to be the norm for me now - not just in the mornings but at several random times throughout the day! My Eczema has flared up again too.

I'm feeling fine today, expect my chest hurts? I think its beause my boobs are so heavy.

My eczema is driving me mad. I have it on my elbow which has never happend before? Usually it just says on my lower leg. Odd!:dohh:


----------



## Kess

Can I join? My bubs is due 10th February.


----------



## mummymadness

welcome In all ladies with new BFP this morning..
I have had a hectic morning and spent the day shouting at the insurance company ! They want to charge me £150 to swap one car for another which i just cannot afford so i am soooo angry trying to keep calm so i dont upset Bubs in there xxxx


----------



## VictoriaElaur

That&#8217;s terrible!, Can you not change insurance companies?


----------



## rachael872211

congrats to all the BFP 

Mummymadness u have just reminded me I need to renew my car insurance :-(


----------



## rachael872211

OOOOO I have some news! My sis is pregnant! I'm so excited. She is a week behind me.....my parents don't know about her pregnancy yet, they are going to be so shocked! My sis rung me this morning and said about her first GP appointment, I asked when it was (feeling slightly envious it might be before mine as it was with the locum :-S) but its on the same day, then she asked the time, and surprise surprise same time! We are going together. lol. It feels great to be going through this with her. It feels perfect


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> OOOOO I have some news! My sis is pregnant! I'm so excited. She is a week behind me.....my parents don't know about her pregnancy yet, they are going to be so shocked! My sis rung me this morning and said about her first GP appointment, I asked when it was (feeling slightly envious it might be before mine as it was with the locum :-S) but its on the same day, then she asked the time, and surprise surprise same time! We are going together. lol. It feels great to be going through this with her. It feels perfect

Oh wow, that must be lovely for you! Do you live close together? But what a shock for the grandparents - 2 at once!!


----------



## rachael872211

yeah she lives 5 minutes away. 

I can't wait till she tells my parents! On her husbands side of the family, his 2 sisters are also ttc. There will so many babies in 2011! x


----------



## Franki

Hi,

I was due on the 13th of February but started bleeding this weekend. Definately not pregnant anymore.

My best to the February Lovebugs.. Hopefully I'll see some of you in the First Trimester Forums a little later on.


----------



## VictoriaElaur

Franki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was due on the 13th of February but started bleeding this weekend. Definately not pregnant anymore.
> 
> My best to the February Lovebugs.. Hopefully I'll see some of you in the First Trimester Forums a little later on.


I am so sorry, Hope to see you back here very soon.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies,

I got a BFP this morning. Can I join please? I'm very nervous! My EDD is 21st Feb.
xxxxxxx


----------



## VictoriaElaur

1 Day before me! Congrats honey.

Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for you x


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks honey, I'm so exctited and so nervous at the same time! 

Are you feeling ok?

x


----------



## VictoriaElaur

The same I&#8217;m feeling really excited but so scared at the same time.
How are your symptoms? 
I have really sore boobs today but I&#8217;ve had quite a few symptoms so far.


----------



## rachael872211

Really sorry to hear that Frankie. x


----------



## rachael872211

Has anyone else been getting spots? I have been getting lots lately :-S


----------



## Ava Grace

Do you mean face spots? I have a few my skin is rubbish at the mo!

When should you book in to the Dr's just out of interest? 

x


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah! I also have 4 on my collar bone and I would normally get like 1 of them a year. They take ages to go to :-(

Ring your GP now and tell them you are pregnant then they will give you an appointment. I'll be 7 weeks when I have my first appointment. Some surgeries give you appointments with your doctor others go straight to the midwife. x


----------



## mommydelux

Franki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was due on the 13th of February but started bleeding this weekend. Definately not pregnant anymore.
> 
> My best to the February Lovebugs.. Hopefully I'll see some of you in the First Trimester Forums a little later on.

Oh Franki. :hugs: sorry hun!
Keep you in our prayers.


----------



## mummymadness

Afternoon ladies how are we all ?, I been a little worried few tummy cramps i know they can be normal i aint bleeding and i am not in agony but i dont like them i keep darting to the loo every 5 secs which is hard at work lol


----------



## rachael872211

I have cramps all the time. Apparently it's the womb stretching and it's normal. But it is worrying I know.

Is there anyone who doesn't have frequent urination? Mine don't seem to be more frequent anymore and I'm worried it's abnormal
al x


----------



## pimento1979

All being well with a sticky bean, my EDD is February 15th :cloud9:


----------



## pimento1979

rachael872211 said:


> I have cramps all the time.

I have quite a bit of cramping, too. Totally worrying, but trying to keep the faith that it's my body doing what it needs to do to keep the bean happy!


----------



## ttcstill

wibble said:


> Can I join please, 12th February (but not had scan yet)

Congrats that is the day after me!!



tommyg said:


> Can I join too, please?
> 
> I got 3 :bfp: last Saturday, 2 boots own and one CB digital. Going by various calculators I'm due the 5th Feb I still have to get the midwife to confirm and in the process of changing GP's!

Congrats



AreIn83 said:


> winegums-please take me off, I miscarried this morning.

Sara, 

I am so very sorry to see this hun....... I wish I could reach out and hug you right now.......I so i know the pain that you are going through. I hope the doctors can figure out what is going on..... 3 in row is not normal hun. Make them find out what is going on. I will pray for you and DH and I hope that GOD keeps you tucked safely in his arms.



TL1421 said:


> Hey everyone! I am new to this site. I just wanted to say hi to everyone! Me and my boyfriend are expecting baby #2 in Feb! We have a 2 year old baby girl who was also born in Feb. We are so excited, and cant wait to have another one! Hope everyone is having a healthy and happy pregnancy! :)

Congrats



Shey said:


> Can I join, I got a faint positive at 11dpo

Congrats



Kess said:


> Can I join? My bubs is due 10th February.

Congrats



Franki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was due on the 13th of February but started bleeding this weekend. Definately not pregnant anymore.
> 
> My best to the February Lovebugs.. Hopefully I'll see some of you in the First Trimester Forums a little later on.

Oh Frankie I am so sorry hun.



Ava Grace said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got a BFP this morning. Can I join please? I'm very nervous! My EDD is 21st Feb.
> xxxxxxx

Congrats Ava that is my son's birthday........ and I am due 10 days before that now........ I never did understand how I managed to group them all together!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the new bfps!!:happydance::happydance:

I am still having a tiny bit of brown staining but its only on the toilet paper, not undies. Now I wish I would have waited until I was 15 dpo and this would just be implantation bleed. I go for early scan on weds and that will put my mind at rest. DR says its ok but still nervous:shrug:

Anyone else have brown staining or any staining?


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Franki/arein83: You all are in my prayers. I am soo sorry. I know how devastating this is.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

@Franki/arein83...So sorry to hear about your angel babies...Big hugs...


----------



## Ley

mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am still having a tiny bit of brown staining but its only on the toilet paper, not undies. Now I wish I would have waited until I was 15 dpo and this would just be implantation bleed. I go for early scan on weds and that will put my mind at rest. DR says its ok but still nervous:shrug:
> 
> Anyone else have brown staining or any staining?

I have had a little, it's more like really watery discharge though that leaves a faint brown stain in my panties. I'm hoping it's nothing to worry about.


I'm so sorry to everyone who has had bad news today :( x


----------



## LunaBean

Can you take me out of the 11th Feb please, thanks


----------



## Ley

so sorry Lizzie!! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo gosh Franki/Lizzie/are in i am so so sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

As long as my little fighter sticks around I will be due Valentine's Day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impatient1

Franki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was due on the 13th of February but started bleeding this weekend. Definately not pregnant anymore.
> 
> My best to the February Lovebugs.. Hopefully I'll see some of you in the First Trimester Forums a little later on.




Lizzie_Moon said:


> Can you take me out of the 11th Feb please, thanks

I am so sorry to both of you for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

I would like to join! My DD is Feb. 19th


----------



## Proudmommyof2

Hi! Looking for an active board and this one seems to be quite active. Just got my BFP on Saturday and I'm 5 weeks 3 days. My EDD is Feb 11th. I will be going for an early US(6 weeks) as I have had 2 MC and 1 blighted ovum.

Congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Evening Lovebugs, congrats on all the new bfp's, and so sorry to all the ladies with a loss, my heart goes out to you all :(
Well nausea kicked in today, its coming in waves, and then just disappears anyone else had this?
Got midwife for bookin-in on wednesday can't wait :)
Winegums, how did your scan go? did you get any piccies? :) xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Evening Lovebugs, congrats on all the new bfp's, and so sorry to all the ladies with a loss, my heart goes out to you all :(
Well nausea kicked in today, its coming in waves, and then just disappears anyone else had this?
Got midwife for bookin-in on wednesday can't wait :)
Winegums, how did your scan go? did you get any piccies? :) xx


----------



## ttcstill

Proudmommyof2 said:


> Hi! Looking for an active board and this one seems to be quite active. Just got my BFP on Saturday and I'm 5 weeks 3 days. My EDD is Feb 11th. I will be going for an early US(6 weeks) as I have had 2 MC and 1 blighted ovum.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!

Hey we have same due date!!!! Congrats


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies and welcome to the 2 new ladies joining today :).

Hows every one ?, Wine so chuffed you was happy to see blob on the screen most overwhelming feeling.

Well ladies tonight i did a test drive and Baught the Vauxhall Zafira i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it sooo happy 2k lighter in my pocket but so happy and less stress now i know theres room in the new car to fit all the kiddies xx


----------



## carmyz

so sorry to Franki, arein83 and lizzie moon m/c is a really hard thing to go through i hope ur next bfps arnt to far away xx

welcome and congrats to the newbies..i cant believe how many ppl we have in here its hard to keep track lol. Not much is happenin here we told dp mum last night and she was happy for us and shes got her fx that this baby sticks. i still have a great feelin that this baby will be ok!! My sons are both aug babies so having a feb baby is goin to be totally different..weather wise lol..i have a feelin its goin to go quick as the next 6mths were goin to be busy with birthdays and trhen xmas then our holiday which will be great then not long after i will be having bubs!! so excited.

im still gettin a whole lot of pimples..its calmed down but im not used to so many at a time. Kind of makes me think maybe its a girl cause with both boys are got pimples on my chest and hardly any on my face??? 

anyway i hope ur all well take care


----------



## Chilly Willy

So so sorry for all the losses today. I feel so sad for you.
Welcome to the new :bfp:s
I feel very lucky to have puked several times today. I guess it means I am still safe but very nervous again.


----------



## teardrp4u21

carmyz said:


> so sorry to Franki, arein83 and lizzie moon m/c is a really hard thing to go through i hope ur next bfps arnt to far away xx
> 
> welcome and congrats to the newbies..i cant believe how many ppl we have in here its hard to keep track lol. Not much is happenin here we told dp mum last night and she was happy for us and shes got her fx that this baby sticks. i still have a great feelin that this baby will be ok!! My sons are both aug babies so having a feb baby is goin to be totally different..weather wise lol..i have a feelin its goin to go quick as the next 6mths were goin to be busy with birthdays and trhen xmas then our holiday which will be great then not long after i will be having bubs!! so excited.
> 
> im still gettin a whole lot of pimples..its calmed down but im not used to so many at a time. Kind of makes me think maybe its a girl cause with both boys are got pimples on my chest and hardly any on my face???
> 
> anyway i hope ur all well take care

i sure hope so! i'm breaking out all over on my face and we really want a girl!!!


----------



## teardrp4u21

some of my preggy symptoms have gone away but i have faith it's still ok. some of the books say it's normal they go away for a little and then come back. any of you experienced mom's have this happen?


----------



## sahrene1978

Tested again today with a digi and added it to all the other positive sticks..LOL.I thought one I got a positive I would stop testing..hehe.. 

My twin boys who are 11 are out on summer break. They haven't been told yet as we want to wait a little longer but they were driving me mad today! The rain keeps coming so they are stuck indoors and they love to pick on each other constantly... So I am very tired today and looking forward to an early bed tonight..

Sahrene


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the new :bfp:! Praying for healthy, full term deliveries for everyone.

Sorry for the losses across this board and keeping you in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

rachael872211 said:


> OOOOO I have some news! My sis is pregnant! I'm so excited. She is a week behind me.....my parents don't know about her pregnancy yet, they are going to be so shocked! My sis rung me this morning and said about her first GP appointment, I asked when it was (feeling slightly envious it might be before mine as it was with the locum :-S) but its on the same day, then she asked the time, and surprise surprise same time! We are going together. lol. It feels great to be going through this with her. It feels perfect

Hey that's awesome!!!!


----------



## Mamatoble

I forget to read this thread for a couple of days and it has taken me most of the day to finish it - well I have one child home today sick - but that is the only real claim of time.

Welcome to all the BFP's - nice to see so many on board.

:hugs: to all those with losses, I am thinking and praying for you all.



As for me - the odd bout of slight moment of feeling sick and then that is it. (ginger soon takes that away)
Twinges that remind me that I have no stomach muscles left after #2, problem compounded with #3 and now I am just praying that I can still fit my jeans for another 4 weeks.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi everyone! I'm very sorry to everyone with a loss, and I hope you begin healing very soon.:hugs:
I'm not sure what page it was, but someone mentioned about cramping. I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets it. Mine's like period pain sometimes, but from what I hear it's normal. 
The other night, my lower stomach and back and even my upper thighs hurt so bad they felt like they were on fire. I've never felt like that before. It went away after a while, so I'm assuming it's what a lot of people call "trapped wind.":blush:That's a symptom I can definitely do without. lol


----------



## LoolaBear

im due in february! 24th to be exact. can i join in? only just found out im pregnant and waiting for my little lines to get darker to help reassure myself as they are only faint at the moment. xx


----------



## VictoriaElaur

Congrats Loolabear,

I'm due 2 days before you x


----------



## rachael872211

Congrats on the bfp's!!!! 

Carmyz I love your theory!! We would like a boy and I have spots on my collarbone  

Paytonsmummy the sickness has hit me today. All the other times I felt sick I wondered if it was in my head but today I know it isn't. 

Mamatoble I'm finding it difficult to fit into my uniform at work! I had to squeeze in this morning. But tbh I can't wait to get into civvies.  x


----------



## joyjumper

Morning ladies

So sorry for those who have had losses, sending you hugs.

Congrats to the new BFPs!

I'm feeling icky this morning - not sick, but just a bit of an upset tummy. I'm also getting lots of cramps and period type pains but am trying not to worry about it. Also, most thinsg I eat don't taste quite right! My taste buds are definitely not working right at the moment.:wacko:


----------



## moochacha

VictoriaElaur said:


> Congrats Loolabear,
> 
> I'm due 2 days before you x

Woohoo I'm due on the 22nd as well :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

LoolaBear said:


> im due in february! 24th to be exact. can i join in? only just found out im pregnant and waiting for my little lines to get darker to help reassure myself as they are only faint at the moment. xx

congrats :D


----------



## LoolaBear

thank you! first month of trying as well! im actually in a state of shock as it took 11 months after coming off the pill for me to conceive the twins! ive got an feeling its going to be a girl as well. ever since i had the twins ive always had the feeling im going to have more girls than boys. who knows i could be wrong! 
hows everyone feeling? ive got morning sickness already :( well its jsut nausea at the moment, so we will see if it develops. getting lots of headaches as well. xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. sorry i havent been around lately.. I have had a massive last 5 -6 days!!!! O.M.G i am exhausted!!! talk about non stop and full on lol. We had Allans whole family over! Boy that was FUN!!!!!!!!!! Not lol...... yeah i mean it was good but soo stressful and loud lol... :) It is so great to have the house back to myself and Allan and Layla again lol :) 

Hello and welcome to the new girls :) woot woot there are quiet a few of us in here now isnt there :) Woot woot :dance: 

How is everyone else??? Gosh i am tired now...

I honestly dont feel pregnant at all.. it is making me paranoid!!! I think i might go and buy another pregnancy test and do it just incase lol..... Silly i know but.... :( I dont have my scan untill 26th July!!! THAT IS AGES AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

I'm jealous of u ladies and your scans. I think mine will be in august. 

MUmmytobe where did you get your picture template on your sig? 

I have an ikky tummy too. X


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there rachel... i got a girl on here to make it for me in the sig section.... sorry i cant help more lol.. i would love to know but :) I love it!!!


----------



## VictoriaElaur

moochacha said:


> VictoriaElaur said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Loolabear,
> 
> I'm due 2 days before you x
> 
> Woohoo I'm due on the 22nd as well :happydance:Click to expand...


:happydance: Which means we are both 4 weeks today!! :happydance:

How are you feeling? I've got backache and cramps today. Are you getting morning sickness as I dont have any ???
(not that I want it)


----------



## Pelle

hello girls,

Wow, so many of us, I am so happy!!!! Welcome to all the new members, especially to *Shey*, who was my TTC buddie 

@*Franki/arein83/Lizzie*, I am very sorry for your loss:((((( I hope you join the pregnancy forums very soon and have a healthy and happy pregnancy! 

*Mrskcbrown*, hopefully the discharge is because of the hormonal jumps your body experience or sex the day before, keep the faith, dear, there will be no problem at all! Try to relax and rest at home as much as you could, legs up, get the remote or a book))


----------



## rachael872211

There are loads of us aren't there? :D x


----------



## Shey

Aww thank you Pelle! how are you doing girlie?
how are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## teardrp4u21

having a pregnancy moment since i'm spending the morning in tears, lol. 
starting to tell family is apparently more emotional then i thought it would be.


----------



## SIEGAL

I wanted to say hi to all the new people on here. I have been looking at all your tickers and I keep seeing 3 W 5 D or 4 W 0 D and I feel I was just that! Now I am 6 W 1 D --- how the time flies! I guess I am not the least pregnant one anymore!


----------



## danni1979

Hiya Ladies

I'm Danni,i am 30,got married after 15 yrs to my sweetheart on 1st may this year,Had my precious daughter saffron 1st oct last year and am now 5 weeks preg with Saffys lil brother or sister :D
I am really excited,although i really hate being preggers,give me labour any day!! LOL
Started getting morning sickness at 3+5,boobs arent so sore this time round but i wonder if its cos i bf saf? Needing to pee already GRRRR..
xx xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pelle said:


> hello girls,
> 
> Wow, so many of us, I am so happy!!!! Welcome to all the new members, especially to *Shey*, who was my TTC buddie
> 
> @*Franki/arein83/Lizzie*, I am very sorry for your loss:((((( I hope you join the pregnancy forums very soon and have a healthy and happy pregnancy!
> 
> *Mrskcbrown*, hopefully the discharge is because of the hormonal jumps your body experience or sex the day before, keep the faith, dear, there will be no problem at all! Try to relax and rest at home as much as you could, legs up, get the remote or a book))

Yes Pelle, it has all cleared up and Im believing that all will be well. Going for a scan tomorrow to date and make sure everything is okay!:thumbup:

Congrats to all the new people with BFP!


----------



## salski

I think Im due 17th Feb or thereabouts. Will know more at first scan x


----------



## sahrene1978

I girls!! Happy all BFP's!! Just finished my workout at the gym. On my way to work. Just stopping in to say hello...

Sahrene


----------



## salski

Whats BFP?


----------



## MrsLo

Hi everyone :)
Hope everybody is having a good day?

My week got off to a bad start yesterday when I got rear ended in my husbands truck. Thank goodness the old man that hit me was just backing up, and slowly. So bean and I were fine. But hubbys gonna need a new bumper. We literally got my car back from the body shop 2 days ago from my own backing up accident. It's always something!

How's everyone feeling? My nausea comes and goes... and when it comes it usually only stays an hour tops. I have had 3 people tell me to eat Saltine crackers, and it does seem to help.
My forehead is COVERED in pimples! Ugh.... 

Anyone having bad headaches? This is the worst for me so far, I can't get anything done because my head is throbbing.
My husbands been amazing though... I am so blessed to have him.

So I haven't seen many BNBers from the US? Any Lovebugs from here?


----------



## MrsLo

salski said:


> Whats BFP?

Big Fat Positive :)


----------



## SIEGAL

MrsLo said:


> Hi everyone :)
> Hope everybody is having a good day?
> 
> My week got off to a bad start yesterday when I got rear ended in my husbands truck. Thank goodness the old man that hit me was just backing up, and slowly. So bean and I were fine. But hubbys gonna need a new bumper. We literally got my car back from the body shop 2 days ago from my own backing up accident. It's always something!
> 
> How's everyone feeling? My nausea comes and goes... and when it comes it usually only stays an hour tops. I have had 3 people tell me to eat Saltine crackers, and it does seem to help.
> My forehead is COVERED in pimples! Ugh....
> 
> Anyone having bad headaches? This is the worst for me so far, I can't get anything done because my head is throbbing.
> My husbands been amazing though... I am so blessed to have him.
> 
> So I haven't seen many BNBers from the US? Any Lovebugs from here?

Yes, I live in beatiful Miami beach, Fl. Unfortunatly all I do is study and do not enjoy the ocean that is staring at me from my windows! 
My whole face is covered in pimples, and i got all chubby and full of water. When I went to the dr. and said I think I am pregnant the nurse said "don't worry, your probably not" --- god! I must look like a greasy, chubby pimply 17 year old!


----------



## winegums

OMG MIAMI i am SO jealous. The nearest i get to a beach is a bunch of rocks and freezing browny coloured water


----------



## Ley

I think I am due around the 11th so if you could add me to the list and then if it changes could you change it please?


----------



## MrsLo

SIEGAL said:


> MrsLo said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :)
> Hope everybody is having a good day?
> 
> My week got off to a bad start yesterday when I got rear ended in my husbands truck. Thank goodness the old man that hit me was just backing up, and slowly. So bean and I were fine. But hubbys gonna need a new bumper. We literally got my car back from the body shop 2 days ago from my own backing up accident. It's always something!
> 
> How's everyone feeling? My nausea comes and goes... and when it comes it usually only stays an hour tops. I have had 3 people tell me to eat Saltine crackers, and it does seem to help.
> My forehead is COVERED in pimples! Ugh....
> 
> Anyone having bad headaches? This is the worst for me so far, I can't get anything done because my head is throbbing.
> My husbands been amazing though... I am so blessed to have him.
> 
> So I haven't seen many BNBers from the US? Any Lovebugs from here?
> 
> Yes, I live in beatiful Miami beach, Fl. Unfortunatly all I do is study and do not enjoy the ocean that is staring at me from my windows!
> My whole face is covered in pimples, and i got all chubby and full of water. When I went to the dr. and said I think I am pregnant the nurse said "don't worry, your probably not" --- god! I must look like a greasy, chubby pimply 17 year old!Click to expand...

Ohhh Miami. I am jealous too... wanna swap lives? Come to Ohio and study, and I will go to Miami and enjoy the beach??

I'm only one day ahead of you Siegal, what is your EDD? They told me Feb 6th first. Then at my scan he said he'd plan for Jan 31st.


----------



## secretbaby

My dates it works out the 5th Feb.... it may change with the dating scan but can you put me on the 5th for now? thanks


----------



## SIEGAL

Mrs lo : according to due date calculators I am due the 7th but dr. muttered something about mid february -- but I don't think she was paying attention when she said it


----------



## MrsLo

SIEGAL said:


> Mrs lo : according to due date calculators I am due the 7th but dr. muttered something about mid february -- but I don't think she was paying attention when she said it


Yeah that's wierd. Because my dates work out to Feb 6th but Dr. said it will prob be sooner. Not really sure why he thinks that but it's early...


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies how are we all today ???.

My Girl/Boy prediction Pee test came today got to keep it in the cupboard untill over 12 weeks thow , Will be great fun to see what it predicts .
Spent the day getting use to this new Massive car and took Layla out for her 5th Birthday tea at Pizza hun, I couldnt eat a thing :( felt sick.

Hope everyones well. xx .


----------



## tinkerbellfan

hi all my EDD is 4th feb 2011 according to doc got bloods to confirm on 28th june still getting used to it all lol very surreal but great at same time lol congrats everyone x


----------



## Mashella

Oh wow I am so new to this, I saw Feb was said to myself well this is where i need to be :D my EDD is Feb 9th with my first one, and im kinda being the paranoid pregnant lady making sure i can eat certian things before i eat them and all that. 

Im so glad i found this site!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Welcome newbies!!


----------



## tinkerbellfan

hi mashella im the same as you checking everything and anything lol congrats by the way x


----------



## MrsLo

Welcome ladies:)
This site is great.
I would have been lost during my 2ww without it.
And it is SO nice to see that others are going through the same things I am.


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations to all newbies.



SIEGAL said:


> Yes, I live in beatiful Miami beach, Fl. Unfortunatly all I do is study and do not enjoy the ocean that is staring at me from my windows!
> My whole face is covered in pimples, and i got all chubby and full of water. When I went to the dr. and said I think I am pregnant the nurse said "don't worry, your probably not" --- god! I must look like a greasy, chubby pimply 17 year old!

I too am jealous and would love to live in Miami, want to trade with some Canadian weather? We have oceans too.... just not as beautiful I'm sure.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats to all the new ladies joining :) Hope everyone's well today, my m/s has disappeared which worried me, so i caved an took another test lol :)
Got midwife tomorrow, which im not looking forward to as shes going to want to do my blood :( hope she gives me a date for my scan tho, everyone seems to have a scan date already, i need something to look forward to :) xx


----------



## mummymadness

Mashella welcome to the board and the feb thread hun, We can all worry together here, I am on Baby 4 and still worry all the time lol. 


Hope every ones well. x .


----------



## rachael872211

danni1979 said:


> Hiya Ladies
> 
> I'm Danni,i am 30,got married after 15 yrs to my sweetheart on 1st may this year,Had my precious daughter saffron 1st oct last year and am now 5 weeks preg with Saffys lil brother or sister :D
> I am really excited,although i really hate being preggers,give me labour any day!! LOL
> Started getting morning sickness at 3+5,boobs arent so sore this time round but i wonder if its cos i bf saf? Needing to pee already GRRRR..
> xx xx

How come you don't like being pregnant? I think the only thing I dont like is it takes aaaaaaaaaaaaaages. x



mrskcbrown said:


> Pelle said:
> 
> 
> hello girls,
> 
> Wow, so many of us, I am so happy!!!! Welcome to all the new members, especially to *Shey*, who was my TTC buddie
> 
> @*Franki/arein83/Lizzie*, I am very sorry for your loss:((((( I hope you join the pregnancy forums very soon and have a healthy and happy pregnancy!
> 
> *Mrskcbrown*, hopefully the discharge is because of the hormonal jumps your body experience or sex the day before, keep the faith, dear, there will be no problem at all! Try to relax and rest at home as much as you could, legs up, get the remote or a book))
> 
> Yes Pelle, it has all cleared up and Im believing that all will be well. Going for a scan tomorrow to date and make sure everything is okay!:thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all the new people with BFP!Click to expand...

Thats great to hear :-D x



MrsLo said:


> Hi everyone :)
> Hope everybody is having a good day?
> 
> My week got off to a bad start yesterday when I got rear ended in my husbands truck. Thank goodness the old man that hit me was just backing up, and slowly. So bean and I were fine. But hubbys gonna need a new bumper. We literally got my car back from the body shop 2 days ago from my own backing up accident. It's always something!
> 
> How's everyone feeling? My nausea comes and goes... and when it comes it usually only stays an hour tops. I have had 3 people tell me to eat Saltine crackers, and it does seem to help.
> My forehead is COVERED in pimples! Ugh....
> 
> Anyone having bad headaches? This is the worst for me so far, I can't get anything done because my head is throbbing.
> My husbands been amazing though... I am so blessed to have him.
> 
> So I haven't seen many BNBers from the US? Any Lovebugs from here?

I'm covered in spots too. On my chest :-S 

I did have a couple of days of headaches. It wasnt nice. They were a stabbing pain. 



mummymadness said:


> Evening ladies how are we all today ???.
> 
> My Girl/Boy prediction Pee test came today got to keep it in the cupboard untill over 12 weeks thow , Will be great fun to see what it predicts .
> Spent the day getting use to this new Massive car and took Layla out for her 5th Birthday tea at Pizza hun, I couldnt eat a thing :( felt sick.
> 
> Hope everyones well. xx .

OOOO whats the girl/boy pee test? I want one! x



PaiytonsMummy said:


> Congrats to all the new ladies joining :) Hope everyone's well today, my m/s has disappeared which worried me, so i caved an took another test lol :)
> Got midwife tomorrow, which im not looking forward to as shes going to want to do my blood :( hope she gives me a date for my scan tho, everyone seems to have a scan date already, i need something to look forward to :) xx

I am the same. Everytime my symptoms ease i'm worried somethings happening. x


----------



## mummymadness

Check this out Rachael hun, If you offer to do a short survey after the test for them they give you the test free you just pay postage, I dont think its 100% acurate but great for a bit of fun, Can take after about 10-12 weeks i think.

Heres the link

https://www.bestbabygender.com/


----------



## moochacha

awwww I wish I was added to the first page


----------



## mummy to be

hello everyone! Gosh i am cold at the moment.... i think i am going to go get another test this morning and do it lol.. i honestly dont feel pregnant :( it is worrying me. :(


----------



## moochacha

mummy to be said:


> hello everyone! Gosh i am cold at the moment.... i think i am going to go get another test this morning and do it lol.. i honestly dont feel pregnant :( it is worrying me. :(

Hey hun with my first I was studying and working two jobs lol so I was to busy to keep a track of my cycles and I had nooooo symptoms at all. I randomly did a test because I couldn't remember how long ago my period was and alas it was positive and I was 11 weeks pregnant :wacko: The only symptom I remember was I had a tooth ache and fell asleep in the afternoon once. Good luck hun I'm sure its just a symptomless pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## teardrp4u21

mummy to be said:


> hello everyone! Gosh i am cold at the moment.... i think i am going to go get another test this morning and do it lol.. i honestly dont feel pregnant :( it is worrying me. :(

me either! i don't have m/s, my sore boobies went to just slightly achy. the only thing i do is :cry: all the damn time over everything. i think once i get my first u/s on june 30 i'm sure it'll seem real.

i took a test again yesterday just to "confirm" again and of course it was preggy. i swear the test rolled it's eyes at me, lol.


----------



## moochacha

teardrp4u21 said:


> i took a test again yesterday just to "confirm" again and of course it was preggy. i swear the test rolled it's eyes at me, lol.

Hehehe awww :hugs:


----------



## Shey

moochacha said:


> awwww I wish I was added to the first page

I wish mine was added too.


----------



## mummy to be

Hahahahahah yes i think my test will do the same thing lol...... but i just NEED to make sure lol... my ultrasound is soooooo far away!!! Over a month away! It is going to take forever to get there lol :(


----------



## carmyz

went to the docs today got my bloods done for rubella,sugar and iron and i think some others lol i had 3 small vials taken and 1 big one..i think i hav eno blood left lol..

not sure when the results will be bk i think i ll just go bk there in a wks time and then i ll be gettin the referal for the u/s and have it done at 7 or 8wks i cant wait.


----------



## Shey

carmyz said:


> went to the docs today got my bloods done for rubella,sugar and iron and i think some others lol i had 3 small vials taken and 1 big one..i think i hav eno blood left lol..
> 
> not sure when the results will be bk i think i ll just go bk there in a wks time and then i ll be gettin the referal for the u/s and have it done at 7 or 8wks i cant wait.

Aww good luck girl hope everything goes well for ya


----------



## teardrp4u21

carmyz said:


> went to the docs today got my bloods done for rubella,sugar and iron and i think some others lol i had 3 small vials taken and 1 big one..i think i hav eno blood left lol..
> 
> not sure when the results will be bk i think i ll just go bk there in a wks time and then i ll be gettin the referal for the u/s and have it done at 7 or 8wks i cant wait.

not quite sure why my dr isn't asking me to come in before i'm 10 weeks?


----------



## mrskcbrown

teardrp4u21 said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> went to the docs today got my bloods done for rubella,sugar and iron and i think some others lol i had 3 small vials taken and 1 big one..i think i hav eno blood left lol..
> 
> not sure when the results will be bk i think i ll just go bk there in a wks time and then i ll be gettin the referal for the u/s and have it done at 7 or 8wks i cant wait.
> 
> not quite sure why my dr isn't asking me to come in before i'm 10 weeks?Click to expand...

Some DR's are just like that. Not sure why.:shrug: I would call and ask, but thats me, Im so curious about everything. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

It's good to be curious bout things! That's how you find out bout things by asking questions.


----------



## moochacha

carmyz said:


> went to the docs today got my bloods done for rubella,sugar and iron and i think some others lol i had 3 small vials taken and 1 big one..i think i hav eno blood left lol..
> 
> not sure when the results will be bk i think i ll just go bk there in a wks time and then i ll be gettin the referal for the u/s and have it done at 7 or 8wks i cant wait.

awww I can't wait for my scan as well :D


----------



## Virginia

Sorry to those with losses....

Congrats to those with BFP's!

I went and bought that gender prediction thingy today...LOL...I can't wait until I am 12-14 weeks to test it out!!


----------



## mummy to be

Well i did another test lol.... THANK GOD it has 2 lines!!! lol.... i just honestly dont feel pregnant hey!!!! My doctor said cause i have already had one great pregnancy that i dont need to have an early ultrasound :( which is kinda good but i am kinda bummed that i have to wait till next month lol :(


----------



## bellascar

Hello Everyone,:flower:

May I please join???

Just got my BFP on 15th June.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

The :baby: is due 22 Feb 2011!

I am so happy...........:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats to everyone,

Zoe
XXX


----------



## mummy to be

Welcome Zoe :) Of course you can join :) hehehehehe Congrats on your :bfp: :D and welcome to the Lovebugs :)


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> Check this out Rachael hun, If you offer to do a short survey after the test for them they give you the test free you just pay postage, I dont think its 100% acurate but great for a bit of fun, Can take after about 10-12 weeks i think.
> 
> Heres the link
> 
> https://www.bestbabygender.com/

Yay. Thank you. I'm filling out the form now. How does it work it out? Do boy/girl secrete different hormones? X


----------



## carmyz

i want to use that test to lol its $75 here in aus but i ll just save up lol..i want to know if it works


----------



## carmyz

2 psychics have both said im having a girl so i cant wait to find out


----------



## Ley

has anyone used Jenny Renny for a birth reading?
I really want one but my husband would think it a waste of money.


----------



## VictoriaElaur

bellascar said:


> Hello Everyone,:flower:
> 
> May I please join???
> 
> Just got my BFP on 15th June.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The :baby: is due 22 Feb 2011!
> 
> I am so happy...........:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to everyone,
> 
> Zoe
> XXX

Congratulations Zoe.... I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
I'm due on the 22nd as well so we can swap symptoms ect xXx :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Ley said:


> has anyone used Jenny Renny for a birth reading?
> I really want one but my husband would think it a waste of money.

Jenny Renny predicted I will get pregnant from a May cycle and I did she said my EDD is 22nd of Feb and it is. :happydance:


----------



## carmyz

Ley said:


> has anyone used Jenny Renny for a birth reading?
> I really want one but my husband would think it a waste of money.

no i havent is she any good?


----------



## winegums

i did and she said i wouldnt get preg till august lol


----------



## mummy to be

Yeah i was thinking about going it but i am not sure how much the reading is... Would be interesting to see if she is right hey...


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> Check this out Rachael hun, If you offer to do a short survey after the test for them they give you the test free you just pay postage, I dont think its 100% acurate but great for a bit of fun, Can take after about 10-12 weeks i think.
> 
> Heres the link
> 
> https://www.bestbabygender.com/

Are you going to find out the sex at the 21 week scan too? X


----------



## rachael872211

My jenny Reading said my bfp will be in august too. Also wrong! But so glad she was  

All the pretend gender tests keep saying girl. At first I was adament I didn't want to find out. But oh wanted to. So I gave in and now I can't wait! X


----------



## Mamatoble

I am going to find out the sex. How I didn't find out for #1 I have no idea. I am an impatient kind of girl and so what I was thinking 7 years ago I have no idea.
Not telling my family though as they are of the opinion that it should be a surprise. So it always is ... for them:haha:


----------



## SimplyRhi

Hi Ladies

I am going to join in if that's okay!

I recently had a miscarriage and fell pregnant straight away! (still very unbelievable but got my BFN after mc and have been getting BFP for a week and a half!! - Stopped testing now! lol) 

Will be due about Feb 16th going by my best accuracy! Not easy really, but I was temping so am fairly sure it's right.... 

Just seriously hoping for a sticky bub this time round........

Hope everyone else is all well and enjoying all the wonderful moments of early pregnancy!!! x


----------



## rachael872211

I was the same. I didn't find out with my first. I wanted the surprise. But I too am inpatient and now really looking forward to finding out. I keep having dreams about buying boy or girl clothes. X


----------



## rachael872211

Hi simplyri. Of course u can join! Fingers crossed this ones a sticky one. X


----------



## winegums

i wanted to find out for my first as i knew how excited i would be buying everything + i really wanted a boy! this time i don't mind what it is and don't really need to buy much as i have so much baby stuff from my son so i will leave it to be a surprise :D xx


----------



## rachael872211

I need to buy everything. I got rid of it all. X


----------



## winegums

I just started selling things when we decided to ttc again as i only had him last year. The only things I'll need to get is a pram, car seat and a baby swing and a few clothes. Oh and nappies :D


The rest we have, boxes of toys, high chair, bouncy chair, moses basket, cot, changing table, all his toiletries, boxes of baby wipes etc


----------



## danni1979

rachael872211 said:


> danni1979 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies
> 
> I'm Danni,i am 30,got married after 15 yrs to my sweetheart on 1st may this year,Had my precious daughter saffron 1st oct last year and am now 5 weeks preg with Saffys lil brother or sister :D
> I am really excited,although i really hate being preggers,give me labour any day!! LOL
> Started getting morning sickness at 3+5,boobs arent so sore this time round but i wonder if its cos i bf saf? Needing to pee already GRRRR..
> xx xx
> 
> How come you don't like being pregnant? I think the only thing I dont like is it takes aaaaaaaaaaaaaages. x
> 
> LOL I have bad all day ms allllllllllllllllllll the way through,in fact till 2 weeks after i had saffron last time,n thats why i hate it lol,Its pretty hard to function with it
> xx xxClick to expand...


----------



## laurbagss

I found out with my first because i jsut CANT wait and I wanna go find out this one early with 4d scan, i keep doing preditions and getting a boy so hopefully its right then i get one of each :) x


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Girls :).

Yes rachael Hun i will find out at 20 week scan too well actually we are having a private £50 16 week scan to find sex of bubs out, Purely because we need to figure out rooms in the house and we have all Boy clothes so would need to buy more things if bubs is a girl, But this pee test seems a bit of fun so will have a go as it cheaper then some pregnancy tests i bought lol.
Feeling stressed out today need lots of sleep and want to eat i just feel to quezzy .

Hows every one today ??. xx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh yes i will be finding out for sure what we are having.. Hehehe i live in Central QLD and the closest shopping centre is a hour and a half away lol.. we have everything girl so if we had a boy we would have NOTHING lol..... Plus i think i am a bit of a control freak lol.. if i can know i HAVE to know lol :)


----------



## bellascar

VictoriaElaur said:


> bellascar said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,:flower:
> 
> May I please join???
> 
> Just got my BFP on 15th June.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The :baby: is due 22 Feb 2011!
> 
> I am so happy...........:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to everyone,
> 
> Zoe
> XXX
> 
> Congratulations Zoe.... I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> I'm due on the 22nd as well so we can swap symptoms ect xXx :happydance:Click to expand...


Hi and Congratulations Victoria!!!:happydance:

That's great, we are due on the same day!! At the moment the only symptoms I have are sore boobs and a disgusting metalic taste in my mouth that I just can't get rid of....YUK! A few AF like cramps here and there and very constipated :blush:

I see you got your BFP at 11 dpo. I did a test at 12 dpo on a FRER and threw it all in when it came back negative, then at 15 dpo I did one more just in case and nearly fell over when I saw the pink line appear right before my eyes.....what a wonderful feeling!!

Have you got any other children or is this you first? xx


----------



## VictoriaElaur

bellascar said:


> Hello Everyone,:flower:
> 
> May I please join???
> 
> Just got my BFP on 15th June.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The :baby: is due 22 Feb 2011!
> 
> I am so happy...........:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to everyone,
> 
> Zoe
> XXX




bellascar said:


> VictoriaElaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellascar said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,:flower:
> 
> May I please join???
> 
> Just got my BFP on 15th June.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The :baby: is due 22 Feb 2011!
> 
> I am so happy...........:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to everyone,
> 
> Zoe
> XXX
> 
> Congratulations Zoe.... I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> I'm due on the 22nd as well so we can swap symptoms ect xXx :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi and Congratulations Victoria!!!:happydance:
> 
> That's great, we are due on the same day!! At the moment the only symptoms I have are sore boobs and a disgusting metalic taste in my mouth that I just can't get rid of....YUK! A few AF like cramps here and there and very constipated :blush:
> 
> I see you got your BFP at 11 dpo. I did a test at 12 dpo on a FRER and threw it all in when it came back negative, then at 15 dpo I did one more just in case and nearly fell over when I saw the pink line appear right before my eyes.....what a wonderful feeling!!
> 
> Have you got any other children or is this you first? xxClick to expand...

I have sore boobs too, I have had for a few weeks actually :shrug:. I am feeling a bit sick today. I feel really hungry but I can find anything i want to eat :dohh:. I'm also fairly moody (poor husband).

I was trying to wait till at least 14 DPO but I had one of those silly poundland tests that I brought in a moment of madness and thought well its the middle of the day / a crap test and WAYYY to early but I wasnt worried about wasting it. Low and behold it came back with 2 lines!!! I was shocked and excited. I'm still a little scared if Im honest but I'm so over the moon.

Yes its my first, Is it yours?. I cant wait to tell our family's they will be so pleased and I hate keeping things from them.
How long have you been TTC. Are you married / Living with partner ?

Would love a bump buddy if youre up for it! :hugs:

So excited !!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcstill

morning everyone......


Okay so my boobs really hurt, taking my bra off at night is a dreaded task because they just ache. 

Morning sickness is here and with a vengence.

It has been 8 years since my last baby needless to say I have to by everything. I want to know what I am having now so I can be prepared.


----------



## MamaBearX4

I've been meaning to reply to this thread.

I'm due with my 4th baby on the 11 Feb (not confimed yet). Still waiting to have my booking in apt and can't wait to get everything started! 

This baby is a complete surprise to us but we are excited now that the shock has worn off.

Congrats to all of you ladies!


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome mamabear we are also having baby number 4 its a very weird feeling considering i did all this not long ago lol.

Hows every one today, Other than sore boobs ?. xx .


----------



## jennylow

Hello,

Can I join too please? I got my BFP on 14th June and am very excited!! Think I'm due around 15th February :)

Only symptoms so far are mild cramp/pulling pains in my tummy, tired and quite hungry!! (o, and more wind!! :blush: )


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Jenny welcome aboard the feb thread x


----------



## wiiwidow

Hello all, 
haven't posted for a while but just wanted to say Congrats and Welcome to all the newbies :) 
I'm on 7 weeks today and bizarrely am feeling a little better - have had a week of bad ms but today...not so bad! As long as I eat as soon as my body says so! Have got the spots that everyone was commenting on earlier, and still tired but blimey the bbs are big and painful right now! I am sleeping in a sports bra as I can't be without support! Eek and this is only the start!


----------



## strawberry19

hey hun can you put :angel: next to mine please as i wont have a february lovebug anymore :( xx


----------



## wiiwidow

Oh Strawberry...so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## mummymadness

as i said earlier hun so sorry for your loss x


----------



## ginny

Sorry Strawberry, lots of love to you xxx


----------



## Shey

Im so sorry for your loss strawberry :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

aw strawberry :hugs: so sorry for you lost little angel. xx


----------



## rachael872211

Strawberry, Im so sorry :-( x


----------



## rachael872211

danni1979 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danni1979 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies
> 
> I'm Danni,i am 30,got married after 15 yrs to my sweetheart on 1st may this year,Had my precious daughter saffron 1st oct last year and am now 5 weeks preg with Saffys lil brother or sister :D
> I am really excited,although i really hate being preggers,give me labour any day!! LOL
> Started getting morning sickness at 3+5,boobs arent so sore this time round but i wonder if its cos i bf saf? Needing to pee already GRRRR..
> xx xx
> 
> How come you don't like being pregnant? I think the only thing I dont like is it takes aaaaaaaaaaaaaages. x
> 
> LOL I have bad all day ms allllllllllllllllllll the way through,in fact till 2 weeks after i had saffron last time,n thats why i hate it lol,Its pretty hard to function with it
> xx xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I totally understand now. U poor thing. Its the same with this pg too?
> 
> ........................................................................................................
> 
> Does anyone else have acid reflux? I thought that was a late pregnancy symptom, I suffered with it really badly with my first but in the late stages, but I am getting it bad now.
> 
> Oh another thing, I saw on another thread about scans and hospitals offering to sell the videos....how common is this? xClick to expand...


----------



## danni1979

Ohhh Rachel,i have acid reflux too,like you i thought it was a late preggers thing too??
The sickness is looking like the same this time round,in fact i got it 4 days earlier then with Saffi,i knew i was prob gonna get it but kinda hoping i'd have the more "normal" morning sickness,lol,think its easier to deal with this time though cos i was kinda expecting whereas first time round i just thought morning sickness was only in the morning and only a lil bit rofl!!
My hospital dont sell the scan vid's,would be really lovely though would'nt it :D

Strawberry so so sorry to hear of your loss hunni :(
Thinking of you
xx xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hey all how is everyone? So sorry for your loss strawberry :(
welcome to all the new ladies, well i had my booking-in today with the midwife, she took my bloods, told me that i would have to go to another town to birth again :( as they are moving our central delivery suite, but she did mention that they are opening a lovely birth centre near me, which is another option :) I also got my date for my scan 14th July :D Can't wait!! 
I've got mega sore boobs today, no sickness today tho :) Hows eeryone? xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hey all how is everyone? So sorry for your loss strawberry :(
welcome to all the new ladies, well i had my booking-in today with the midwife, she took my bloods, told me that i would have to go to another town to birth again :( as they are moving our central delivery suite, but she did mention that they are opening a lovely birth centre near me, which is another option :) I also got my date for my scan 14th July :D Can't wait!! 
I've got mega sore boobs today, no sickness today tho :) Hows eeryone? xx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh Strawberry i am so sorry for your loss sweet!! :hugs: :hugs:

How is everyone this morning? I am super cold!! I hate being cold!! We have just woken up (gotta love it when Layla lets me sleep in this late :) ) Time for nice warm cuppa Tea and some vegimite on toast :) Yummy!!!! Anyone want some????


----------



## moochacha

mummy to be said:


> vegimite on toast :) Yummy!!!! Anyone want some????

Mmmm vegimite on toast with tea!!! This has been my cravings :cry: But I've been on a diet its a safe diet made up of all the fresh food you can eat basically. But I'm craving toast!!!


----------



## moochacha

Has winegums forgotten about us? and the thread? :(


----------



## ttcstill

strawberry19 said:


> hey hun can you put :angel: next to mine please as i wont have a february lovebug anymore :( xx

sorry strawberry.... :hugs:


----------



## teardrp4u21

:baby::baby::baby::baby:


moochacha said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> vegimite on toast :) Yummy!!!! Anyone want some????
> 
> Mmmm vegimite on toast with tea!!! This has been my cravings :cry: But I've been on a diet its a safe diet made up of all the fresh food you can eat basically. But I'm craving toast!!!Click to expand...

i heard that cravings while you're pregnant is your bodies way of tell you what the baby needs, so may listen to it just this once? what can one piece of toast hurt?
i'm so skeptical about doing any form of diet while preggy. i'm trying to keep an eye on my portions and caffeine but as long as it's not craving beer or a cigarette, i partake. just my 2 cents.

i'm worried as my bbs have babsically all but lost their soreness (or maybe i'm getting used to it). i don't feel the stretches in the belly anymore, but again maybe i'm just getting used to it. feelling a little nauseas today, like i spun around in a chair for 15 min. it's iiiick. constipated and extra wind out my rear. 

2 weeks from today is my first scan! can't wait to hear my little bean is OK. :baby:


----------



## MiissDior

*This time last year i was a feb love bug 
and now iv a 19week old babyboy who keeps me on my toes
cant beleieve hes almost 5mths old already, goes too quick

best of luck girls xx​*


----------



## sailor_venus

teardrp4u21 said:


> :baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> vegimite on toast :) Yummy!!!! Anyone want some????
> 
> Mmmm vegimite on toast with tea!!! This has been my cravings :cry: But I've been on a diet its a safe diet made up of all the fresh food you can eat basically. But I'm craving toast!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i heard that cravings while you're pregnant is your bodies way of tell you what the baby needs, so may listen to it just this once? what can one piece of toast hurt?
> i'm so skeptical about doing any form of diet while preggy. i'm trying to keep an eye on my portions and caffeine but as long as it's not craving beer or a cigarette, i partake. just my 2 cents.
> 
> i'm worried as my bbs have babsically all but lost their soreness (or maybe i'm getting used to it). i don't feel the stretches in the belly anymore, but again maybe i'm just getting used to it. feelling a little nauseas today, like i spun around in a chair for 15 min. it's iiiick. constipated and extra wind out my rear.
> 
> 2 weeks from today is my first scan! can't wait to hear my little bean is OK. :baby:Click to expand...

I don't feel anymore of those streching pains anymore either, but my nausea never backs down. I've mostly been craving peppers and pickles and now today lettuce. Lots. I'm looking forward to the changes coming in the months ahead.


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs::hugs:strawberry:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hiya!

I had an early scan today and it went well. They dated us at 4w5d, so only 1 day ahead. We go for another one in 10 days. We get a scan every 2 weeks for 10 weeks because we were initially under the care of a fertility specialist and this is their procedure. Im not complaining, I want to see the little bub everytime I can. I think it will help to ease my mind some:happydance:


----------



## Virginia

rachael872211 said:


> Does anyone else have acid reflux? I thought that was a late pregnancy symptom, I suffered with it really badly with my first but in the late stages, but I am getting it bad now.
> 
> Oh another thing, I saw on another thread about scans and hospitals offering to sell the videos....how common is this? x


I have horrible acid reflux right now. It is sort of normal for me though....never went to the doctor for it, but I get it 4 or 5 times a week. I usually take a Acid Controller, but I've stayed away from any medication right now...Just gonna suffer! Milk helps calm it a little. It coats your throat.


----------



## Mamatoble

Welcome all the newbies 

How is everyone feeling today - lucky people across on the other side of the world from me are still in Bed. I Wish.

Feeling blah today (for want of a better word). And tired - oh so tired. Could go to sleep happily right now if it wasn't for the Miss3 under the computer desk 'helping' and the fact that it is the school run time in a few minutes.


----------



## moochacha

teardrp4u21 said:


> :baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> vegimite on toast :) Yummy!!!! Anyone want some????
> 
> Mmmm vegimite on toast with tea!!! This has been my cravings :cry: But I've been on a diet its a safe diet made up of all the fresh food you can eat basically. But I'm craving toast!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i heard that cravings while you're pregnant is your bodies way of tell you what the baby needs, so may listen to it just this once? what can one piece of toast hurt?
> i'm so skeptical about doing any form of diet while preggy. i'm trying to keep an eye on my portions and caffeine but as long as it's not craving beer or a cigarette, i partake. just my 2 cents.
> 
> i'm worried as my bbs have babsically all but lost their soreness (or maybe i'm getting used to it). i don't feel the stretches in the belly anymore, but again maybe i'm just getting used to it. feelling a little nauseas today, like i spun around in a chair for 15 min. it's iiiick. constipated and extra wind out my rear.
> 
> 2 weeks from today is my first scan! can't wait to hear my little bean is OK. :baby:Click to expand...

Yes I agree about the dieting while pregnant maybe I should say I have to change the way I'm eating because I had some blood tests done and they show that I have a reaction to wheat. Which is a shame because I love bread. I am seeing a nutritionist who knows I'm pregnant and I'm also seeing a specialist because I have had 4 loss and a still born. But I totally agree with you!! Dieting to loss weight while pregnant isn't good!!!!! But unfortunately my diet is for medical reasons. :cry: Oh how I miss you bread!!!!


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I had an early scan today and it went well. They dated us at 4w5d, so only 1 day ahead. We go for another one in 10 days. We get a scan every 2 weeks for 10 weeks because we were initially under the care of a fertility specialist and this is their procedure. Im not complaining, I want to see the little bub everytime I can. I think it will help to ease my mind some:happydance:

Yay that's fantastic hun, they say it's too early for me to have a scan :cry: but I'll be getting an early one around 5 weeks. :happydance: I'm so pleased that everything is well for you!!!!!!


----------



## moochacha

MiissDior said:


> *This time last year i was a feb love bug
> and now iv a 19week old babyboy who keeps me on my toes
> cant beleieve hes almost 5mths old already, goes too quick
> 
> best of luck girls xx​*

Thank you :hugs: :happydance: ahhh I can't wait to have a 5 month old baby wooohoo congratulations on the delivery of your love bug hehe


----------



## bellascar

VictoriaElaur said:


> bellascar said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,:flower:
> 
> May I please join???
> 
> Just got my BFP on 15th June.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The :baby: is due 22 Feb 2011!
> 
> I am so happy...........:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to everyone,
> 
> Zoe
> XXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellascar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VictoriaElaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellascar said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,:flower:
> 
> May I please join???
> 
> Just got my BFP on 15th June.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The :baby: is due 22 Feb 2011!
> 
> I am so happy...........:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congrats to everyone,
> 
> Zoe
> XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Zoe.... I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> I'm due on the 22nd as well so we can swap symptoms ect xXx :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi and Congratulations Victoria!!!:happydance:
> 
> That's great, we are due on the same day!! At the moment the only symptoms I have are sore boobs and a disgusting metalic taste in my mouth that I just can't get rid of....YUK! A few AF like cramps here and there and very constipated :blush:
> 
> I see you got your BFP at 11 dpo. I did a test at 12 dpo on a FRER and threw it all in when it came back negative, then at 15 dpo I did one more just in case and nearly fell over when I saw the pink line appear right before my eyes.....what a wonderful feeling!!
> 
> Have you got any other children or is this you first? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have sore boobs too, I have had for a few weeks actually :shrug:. I am feeling a bit sick today. I feel really hungry but I can find anything i want to eat :dohh:. I'm also fairly moody (poor husband).
> 
> I was trying to wait till at least 14 DPO but I had one of those silly poundland tests that I brought in a moment of madness and thought well it&#8217;s the middle of the day / a crap test and WAYYY to early but I wasn&#8217;t worried about wasting it. Low and behold it came back with 2 lines!!! I was shocked and excited. I'm still a little scared if I&#8217;m honest but I'm so over the moon.
> 
> Yes its my first, Is it yours?. I can&#8217;t wait to tell our family's they will be so pleased and I hate keeping things from them.
> How long have you been TTC. Are you married / Living with partner ?
> 
> Would love a bump buddy if you&#8217;re up for it! :hugs:
> 
> So excited !!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Would love to be your bump buddy!!!

I am absolutely starving but unlike you am eating every thing in sight:blush:
If all goes well this will be my third. I have one of each and my new husband and I would love another as he doesn't have any kids of his own. I am so happy but also very nervous. I had 2 m/c's this year, one in Feb and one in Apr. I am pregnant again after my first period after the second m/c. I am trying to be positive, but I did something stupid..........I have taken 2 more tests since my BFP. The first one was darker but todays is the same as the second one:wacko: I am trying not to read into it too much and I will know next week as I had a blood test yesterday (hcg) and another this Sat to see if the levels are rising as they should.
I won't be telling anyone till 12 weeks.....it's going to take an eternity.
You must be thrilled to bits being pregnant with your first.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## teardrp4u21

bellascar, i understand. i misunderstood what you ment. sorry!


----------



## mummy to be

Ohhh Moocha... Yes vegimite on white bread with a MAssive cup of tea is my thing at the moment lol :) nommy nommy.. hey how are you going today with the winds etc in melbourne??? Hope your ok. i saw on the news that there is a sevre weather warning for most of Vic.... hope you ok!!!!!! 

Ohhh went to the doctors today..... My Hcg levels are 14500!!!! She said that going by those levels i should be about 7 or 8 weeks!!! But going by my LMP date i am only 6.... so who knows... lol... I am just sooo happy to hear that everything is ok still... i must admit i caved and did another preg test yesterda just to make sure lol.... heheheheheheheheh :) Yes of course it was positive hehehe. I think it is the waiting game to wait for my 1st scan that is killing me hehehehe :) 

How is everyone???

ohhh i forgot to say that doc also thinks that there might just be more than one baby for me and OH.... but we will see..... she thinks cause my hcg levels are super high for what we think we are.. that maybe that might be the case.. either multipule babies or i am further along than i thought i was.. but we will see i guess :)


----------



## rachael872211

Bellascar, did you do the tests at the same time each day? Weirdly enough, my tests were darker in the evening than in the morning. 

Dani I researched the indigestion thing. Apparently the additional progesterone in our systems relaxes the digestive organs which in all will cause acid indigestion. There was another thing too, but I have forgotten. My last pregnancy, that was the thing that really got me, I used to have to sleep sitting up :-( I hope it doesn't get that bad again.

An old wives tale said that if you crave salty foods its a boy and if you crave sweet stuff its a girl........

As for me, I'm feeling good this morning


----------



## rachael872211

mummy to be said:


> Ohhh Moocha... Yes vegimite on white bread with a MAssive cup of tea is my thing at the moment lol :) nommy nommy.. hey how are you going today with the winds etc in melbourne??? Hope your ok. i saw on the news that there is a sevre weather warning for most of Vic.... hope you ok!!!!!!
> 
> Ohhh went to the doctors today..... My Hcg levels are 14500!!!! She said that going by those levels i should be about 7 or 8 weeks!!! But going by my LMP date i am only 6.... so who knows... lol... I am just sooo happy to hear that everything is ok still... i must admit i caved and did another preg test yesterda just to make sure lol.... heheheheheheheheh :) Yes of course it was positive hehehe. I think it is the waiting game to wait for my 1st scan that is killing me hehehehe :)
> 
> How is everyone???
> 
> ohhh i forgot to say that doc also thinks that there might just be more than one baby for me and OH.... but we will see..... she thinks cause my hcg levels are super high for what we think we are.. that maybe that might be the case.. either multipule babies or i am further along than i thought i was.. but we will see i guess :)

My thing at the moment is Mayonnaise! I can't get enough of it. x


----------



## joyjumper

Morning Lovebugs

I have my first midwife appointment this afternoon, I'm a bit nervous as I'm not sure what to expect - I just hope she's nice! 

Wish me luck!

X


----------



## carmyz

joyjumper said:


> Morning Lovebugs
> 
> I have my first midwife appointment this afternoon, I'm a bit nervous as I'm not sure what to expect - I just hope she's nice!
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> X

Good luck hun :D


----------



## charliekitty

well i was origanaly a january jellybean but now i am a february love bug!!! lol

Due on 02/02/11

xxx


----------



## kookyklw

Morning! Just wondered if this thread was still active, I'm not in my date yet and I'm very excited to be :) x


----------



## lucky3

charliekitty said:


> well i was origanaly a january jellybean but now i am a february love bug!!! lol
> 
> Due on 02/02/11
> 
> xxx

welcome to February lovebugs and congrats! x


----------



## wiiwidow

Hey Congrats to all - I'm due Feb 2nd too Charlie :) Congratulations!


----------



## VictoriaElaur

Morning Girls!! 

I am so tired today. My cycle ride to work is quite hard at the moment. I'm too tried plus going over bumps is killing my boobs :bike:.

I cycle 5 miles a day is that safe for the baby?


----------



## dreams

Hey everybody, congratulations to you all :)

I'm due on the 8th :cloud9:


----------



## VictoriaElaur

Congratulations, Welcome to Lovebugs......
xXx


----------



## winegums

hey hun sorry its my fault i haven't updated the list in a few days but i promise i will tongiht! so busy trying to study and move house and spending time with my dad in hospital that when i come on here i reply to a couple of threads then im off again! xx


----------



## tinkerbellfan

going by my dates at docs im due betwwen 2nd and 4th feb 2011with my first but having bloods on 28th june to see if that gives better answer lol i concieved while on the pill so was a bit of a shock and as doc says doesnt make the whole dating of EDD very easy hopefully will find out for defo soo we've known for 2wks already feels like we are waiting forever till the 28th june lol


----------



## moochacha

winegums said:


> hey hun sorry its my fault i haven't updated the list in a few days but i promise i will tongiht! so busy trying to study and move house and spending time with my dad in hospital that when i come on here i reply to a couple of threads then im off again! xx

It's all good :hugs: take care :flower:


----------



## mummy to be

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM CRAVING BIG MACS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but the cloest macs is 45 mins away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## VictoriaElaur

mummy to be said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM CRAVING BIG MACS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but the cloest macs is 45 mins away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(

Mmmmm Big Macs, I REALLY crave McDonalds.
My Husband disapproves of eating MCds at the best of times. I have no chance whilst carrying his baby lol :nope:


----------



## rachael872211

mmmm I want a big mac now. x


----------



## Chilly Willy

charliekitty said:


> well i was origanaly a january jellybean but now i am a february love bug!!! lol
> 
> Due on 02/02/11
> 
> xxx

Welcome Charlie. I'm a feb 2 girl too!!! Yaaay! 

VictoriaElaur - apparently any exercise you did before getting pg is perfectly safe during pregnancy so I'd say keep it up! One word of warning though- they say your centre of gravity changes so just be very aware of your balance!


----------



## VictoriaElaur

Chilly Willy said:


> VictoriaElaur - apparently any exercise you did before getting pg is perfectly safe during pregnancy so I'd say keep it up! One word of warning though- they say your centre of gravity changes so just be very aware of your balance!

Ooo Good tip thank you. Funny thing is I veered into the curb the other day for no reason (Except maybe that I was singing to Lilly Allen at the top of my voice :haha:)



rachael872211 said:


> mmmm I want a big mac now. x

Sod it... I'm getting one tonight!:winkwink:


----------



## wiiwidow

Mm big mac mmm! Funny I've been craving pizza which is highly illegal as I have a wheat intolerance! So, convinced oh to go to pizza express last night but it was packed so we ended up having Thai. Which was lovely don't get me wrong but I walked out and was STILL hungry for pizza! I have a bottomless pit instead of a stomach right now!


----------



## cornish123

hellooo! im due 3rd feb with #2! congrats and good luck 2 u all x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello I cant believe theres a February thread already how lovely! 
well this isnt my first time here my little boy is 13 half months and this week I found out I am expecting again :happydance: bit of a shock to say the least but late period the usual made it pretty obvious lets just say! and not to mention the major fatigue i have been feeling, I am estimating due date to be about the 20th - 23rd of February ... off to the doctors today to get checked out and then referred to midwife I expect exciting!! Early days but thought I would pop my head in :flower: 

My names Melanie by the way :) xxx


----------



## lisalou31

Hi ya can u add me to the february lovebugs please due date is 19th feb thanks x


----------



## SplishnChips

Also just got our BFP with a feb baby (fingers crossed) 25th Feb EDD for me.....congrats to you all and me too :haha::haha:


----------



## Virginia

VictoriaElaur said:


> Ooo Good tip thank you. Funny thing is I veered into the curb the other day for no reason (Except maybe that I was singing to Lilly Allen at the top of my voice :haha:)

LOL! I had people driving behind me pretty annoyed the other day because I was going about 15 miles under the speed limit 'cause I was singing to Lily Allen too! :haha::haha:


----------



## VictoriaElaur

LMAO Brilliant, xXx


----------



## amber20

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!


----------



## impatient1

Congrats to all the new lovebugs! Hope everyone is doing well.
I seem to have a bottomless pit for a stomach right now, want to eat everything, pretty much all the time.



strawberry19 said:


> hey hun can you put :angel: next to mine please as i wont have a february lovebug anymore :( xx

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bellascar

rachael872211 said:


> Bellascar, did you do the tests at the same time each day? Weirdly enough, my tests were darker in the evening than in the morning.
> 
> Dani I researched the indigestion thing. Apparently the additional progesterone in our systems relaxes the digestive organs which in all will cause acid indigestion. There was another thing too, but I have forgotten. My last pregnancy, that was the thing that really got me, I used to have to sleep sitting up :-( I hope it doesn't get that bad again.
> 
> An old wives tale said that if you crave salty foods its a boy and if you crave sweet stuff its a girl........
> 
> As for me, I'm feeling good this morning

Rachael..........Hi, yes I did them all with FMU on 15 16 and 17 dpo. I might try some more in the evening and see what happens. I even did some cheap ones from the chemist that show a faint pink line that hasn't gotten any darker in 2 days. Still trying not to stress out too much, but it is so hard. xx


----------



## bellascar

VictoriaElaur said:


> Morning Girls!!
> 
> I am so tired today. My cycle ride to work is quite hard at the moment. I'm too tried plus going over bumps is killing my boobs :bike:.
> 
> I cycle 5 miles a day is that safe for the baby?

Hey Victoria, I think that as long as you have been cycling 5 miles a day for a while then there is not reason why you should stop.....very healthy for you and the bub! xx


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls

I was going to wait to join you until after my scan tomorrow but I am really worried and could do with some reassurance so I apologise in advance for my first post in this thread being a panic!

I'm 7 weeks following ICSI and so have an early scan booked for tomorrow morning but I'm convinced they're going to find something's gone wrong because all my symptoms have disappeared. I started feeling nauseous about a week ago and at the same time my boobs got really painful, to the extent that I went out and bought maternity sleep bras at the weekend. But the last three days I've had nothing - no nausea and my boobs are no more painful than normal - and I've got AF-like aches today.

Has anyone else had disappearing symptoms at this stage? Why do you think I suddenly feel fine? I've not had any bleeding, not even a spot but I just can't help feeling there's a bad reason for my symptoms to have gone.


----------



## rachael872211

Hi MrsR32, try and stay positive. Your AF like cramps could be your uterus stretching. You said they feel like aches, which are what mine are...... just aches, they worry me but nothing comes of them so I feel better. On different days different symptoms seem to be more evident than another day. If that makes sense? 

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you feel reassured. Let us know how you are. x


----------



## mummymadness

Evening Ladies, How are we all ??, How did the Big Macs go down last night lol ?.

r32 hun dont worry at all, Honestly i think the pains you are describing are stretching pains and they also say around week 7-8 things can ease a little on symptom side of things.

I have been Packing party bags wrapping prezzies and getting ready for laylas 5th Party on Saturday .

Also noticed a very old OPK in the bottom of my drawer today when i was clearing junk out and thought what the hell lol as you do , And the line was that dark i barely got a control line wasnt enough dye left HaHaHa, Feeling sicky and acidy but i still think this is because bubs is a girl. 


xxxxx


----------



## wiiwidow

MrsR32 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I was going to wait to join you until after my scan tomorrow but I am really worried and could do with some reassurance so I apologise in advance for my first post in this thread being a panic!
> 
> I'm 7 weeks following ICSI and so have an early scan booked for tomorrow morning but I'm convinced they're going to find something's gone wrong because all my symptoms have disappeared.  I started feeling nauseous about a week ago and at the same time my boobs got really painful, to the extent that I went out and bought maternity sleep bras at the weekend. But the last three days I've had nothing - no nausea and my boobs are no more painful than normal - and I've got AF-like aches today.
> 
> Has anyone else had disappearing symptoms at this stage? Why do you think I suddenly feel fine? I've not had any bleeding, not even a spot but I just can't help feeling there's a bad reason for my symptoms to have gone.

Hi, OMG I was going to post to say exactly the same thing...my sickness and nausea has almost totally gone today, my tiredness has eased and my boobs have stopped hurting too. I'm pretty sure everything is ok though I am worrying a little I must admit. I know that symptoms come and go and 7 weeks is often a turning point. I'm sure we'll be ok :) x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Enjoy it girls! Ye could be puking again by tomorrow!


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> Evening Ladies, How are we all ??, How did the Big Macs go down last night lol ?.
> 
> r32 hun dont worry at all, Honestly i think the pains you are describing are stretching pains and they also say around week 7-8 things can ease a little on symptom side of things.
> 
> I have been Packing party bags wrapping prezzies and getting ready for laylas 5th Party on Saturday .
> 
> Also noticed a very old OPK in the bottom of my drawer today when i was clearing junk out and thought what the hell lol as you do , And the line was that dark i barely got a control line wasnt enough dye left HaHaHa, Feeling sicky and acidy but i still think this is because bubs is a girl.
> 
> 
> xxxxx

lol. I done a test tonight as well. I love seeing them.


----------



## rachael872211

I have a question.......you know the risks of toxomoplosis and pregnant woman. Both of them don't use a litter tray (although one of them thinks she does) you apparently shouldn't handle their wee. One of my cats wees on cushions and towels sometimes. Is this a risk to me? x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hey all, congrats on all the new BFP's!! MrsR32 i would'nt worry too much, my symptoms keep coming and going, and the AF pains will be from your uterus growing, im sure u will be reassured at your scan tomorrow :)
Hope all you ladies enjoyed your big macs lol, i decided on a takeaway, as an early birthday treat lol, also its way to hot to cook! Anyone else had lovely weather today? xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

rachael872211 said:


> I have a question.......you know the risks of toxomoplosis and pregnant woman. Both of them don't use a litter tray (although one of them thinks she does) you apparently shouldn't handle their wee. One of my cats wees on cushions and towels sometimes. Is this a risk to me? x

I am not too sure, but i have heard that pregnant women shouldn't handle any cat poop or wee...a friend once mentioned it but im not too sure myself :) xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Whens your birthday missus?


----------



## MrsR32

Thanks to everyone for your messages, I knew I could rely on this site to reassure me, so good to hear I'm not unusual!

I'll post tomorrow with an update after my scan, can't wait to see the little bean on the screen and put my mind at rest.

xx


----------



## mummy to be

MelanieSweets said:


> Hello I cant believe theres a February thread already how lovely!
> well this isnt my first time here my little boy is 13 half months and this week I found out I am expecting again :happydance: bit of a shock to say the least but late period the usual made it pretty obvious lets just say! and not to mention the major fatigue i have been feeling, I am estimating due date to be about the 20th - 23rd of February ... off to the doctors today to get checked out and then referred to midwife I expect exciting!! Early days but thought I would pop my head in :flower:
> 
> My names Melanie by the way :) xxx

Why hello there Mel :) Congrats on your pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am also in here :) 
hehehehehe wouldnt it be funny if we had our 2nd babies on the same day as well :) hehehehehehehe

How are you feeling about this pregnancy??? How far along are you now??


----------



## mummy to be

Oh and i didnt get to have my big mac... but i am going to drive in there (emerald 45mins away) and get me one!!!!) I sooooooooooooooooo have to have one lol.... We dont usually eat mac's but i just have to have one!!!! 

MrsR.... yes i am the same.. i am almost 7 weeks and i dont feel pregnant at all.... just tired and need a big mac lol :) Hope seeing all of us who are the same as you will put your mind at ease a little.. :) That is what we are all here for :)


----------



## sahrene1978

lisalou31 said:


> Hi ya can u add me to the february lovebugs please due date is 19th feb thanks x

We are due on the same day!! Well at least til my appt says diffrent.. Congrats!!

Sahrene


----------



## carmyz

rachael872211 said:


> I have a question.......you know the risks of toxomoplosis and pregnant woman. Both of them don't use a litter tray (although one of them thinks she does) you apparently shouldn't handle their wee. One of my cats wees on cushions and towels sometimes. Is this a risk to me? x

hey sweetie if uv had ur cat for awhile now and if she did pick the disease up u would of gotten it already and should be immune ..when i was last pg i looked it up cause i have a cat..but yeah just try not and touch it still maybe u can get some rubber gloves so u dont have to touch the pillows and just put them in the wash.


----------



## mummymadness

Racheal Hun i know cat wee can be dangerous when touching direct on litter etc, But as for cushions i think (Just my opinion darl) as long as when u notice there washed i should think you will be fine.

Yayyy to all thoose loosing some signs of sickness, I am still full of heartburn and acid real bad no appetite tonight but Mmmmmm i could eat some pancakes with syrup Yummmmmmmmm.

Hope every ones well. x .


----------



## moochacha

mummy to be said:


> hey how are you going today with the winds etc in melbourne??? Hope your ok. i saw on the news that there is a sevre weather warning for most of Vic.... hope you ok!!!!!!

Hey hey sorry for the late reply!! The winds were ok a little bit rough but not as bad ad they were making it out to be. lol We survived lol :happydance:

Glad to here you test results came back with such high numbers, I'm in the same situation the doctor thinks its might be twins because I get beta every two days because of my miscarriage history, their coming back 3x higher. :happydance: But I don't know I have my doubts I don't even feel pregnant, no symptoms etc I was very tired last week but nothing this week? :(


----------



## teardrp4u21

MrsR32 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I was going to wait to join you until after my scan tomorrow but I am really worried and could do with some reassurance so I apologise in advance for my first post in this thread being a panic!
> 
> I'm 7 weeks following ICSI and so have an early scan booked for tomorrow morning but I'm convinced they're going to find something's gone wrong because all my symptoms have disappeared. I started feeling nauseous about a week ago and at the same time my boobs got really painful, to the extent that I went out and bought maternity sleep bras at the weekend. But the last three days I've had nothing - no nausea and my boobs are no more painful than normal - and I've got AF-like aches today.
> 
> Has anyone else had disappearing symptoms at this stage? Why do you think I suddenly feel fine? I've not had any bleeding, not even a spot but I just can't help feeling there's a bad reason for my symptoms to have gone.

i am also 7 w 1 d and my symptoms went away for a couple days and then today i went to take off my bra and my bbs hurt like crazy! according to the mayo clinic guide to a healthy preg this is normal. a lot of women don't know they're preggy til 12+ weeks! symptomless and disapearing symptoms are normal and don't necessarily mean anything wrong.

that being sd, i'm a worried bugger too until my first scan on the 30th.


----------



## Virginia

Hey everyone! I hope you all had good days. I was pretty symptomless other than massive headaches and acid reflux. Oh, and tired.

I took my last normal test today and the test line was darker than the control! YAY! :happydance::happydance:

This makes me feel so much more reassured this time!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi guys. I'm almost 6 weeks and am feeling less nauseous than usual. I know some of you mentioned symptoms lessen around 7 weeks, but 5 1/2? Maybe I'm just getting better at listening to my body (like making sure my stomach is never empty) so I don't get as nauseous. Still achy boobs and bathroom trips though.


----------



## Ley

Hey everyone, I have an early scan at the epu this morning so hopefully I will have a proper due date by this afternoon.
Just hope baby is ok.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hi Can i Join you Gals, I just found out last week we are expecting a Feb.Love Bug 2011!!!!
I'm Due Feb.20.2011!!! :happydance:
Thanks, :hugs:
Health and Happiness To All the Feb. Love Bugs!!!


----------



## joyjumper

Hi Lovebugs, and congrats to all the new Lovebugs too!

Well I had my first appt with the midwife and she was very nice. She just talked me through what they do, measured my height and weighed me and said she'll come out to our house in a couple of weeks to do the in depth booking in appointment. Not sure when I'll get a scan, will ask her next time.

Have a great weekend everyone
x


----------



## rachael872211

congratulations to all the BFP 

I think you are right about listening to our bodies more, which make symptoms less obvious. x


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> Hey everyone, I have an early scan at the epu this morning so hopefully I will have a proper due date by this afternoon.
> Just hope baby is ok.

Oo good luck, can't wait to hear how you get on :)


----------



## tinkerbellfan

im due 2-4th feb with #1 and all this talk of big macs while im hungry isnt helping lol hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Hi ladies, I just got my :bfp: this morning! One of the calculators said I am due Feb 24th, so I would like to join you girls!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Oh my god Mandy .... I thought what are the chances of seeing any of my buddies in here as trying to keep it on the shhhhh ! and here u are hehehe dont say anything to anyone on FB will you as its still so early !! I am doing ok sweets I am only just over 4weeks only found out tuesday !! very exciting! 
I have been really nauseaous and crampy already though how ru feeling?? 

So pleased for you but yes what a bloody co-incidence ...for those of you that dont know me and Mandy had our last baby on the same day hahaha very bizarre and now we are both pregnant again but doesnt look like the same date this time, thankyou for the kind welcome everyone and congratulations to you all aswell xx :cloud9: 






mummy to be said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Hello I cant believe theres a February thread already how lovely!
> well this isnt my first time here my little boy is 13 half months and this week I found out I am expecting again :happydance: bit of a shock to say the least but late period the usual made it pretty obvious lets just say! and not to mention the major fatigue i have been feeling, I am estimating due date to be about the 20th - 23rd of February ... off to the doctors today to get checked out and then referred to midwife I expect exciting!! Early days but thought I would pop my head in :flower:
> 
> My names Melanie by the way :) xxx
> 
> Why hello there Mel :) Congrats on your pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am also in here :)
> hehehehehe wouldnt it be funny if we had our 2nd babies on the same day as well :) hehehehehehehe
> 
> How are you feeling about this pregnancy??? How far along are you now??Click to expand...


----------



## VictoriaElaur

TTCFirstBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my :bfp: this morning! One of the calculators said I am due Feb 24th, so I would like to join you girls!! I am so excited!!!


Congratulations! Welcome to Feb....

Your due 2 days after me. How are you feeling x


----------



## wiiwidow

joyjumper said:


> Hi Lovebugs, and congrats to all the new Lovebugs too!
> 
> Well I had my first appt with the midwife and she was very nice. She just talked me through what they do, measured my height and weighed me and said she'll come out to our house in a couple of weeks to do the in depth booking in appointment. Not sure when I'll get a scan, will ask her next time.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone
> x

Hi Joyjumper, can I ask are you in the UK? If so what is the technique that your doctors/mw use with regards to your first app? I was told to wait til about 6/7 weeks and then ring. Which I did, and was told they take my details and the mw will call me back, which of course has not happened yet? Am just wondering how it worked for you, as you're around the same stage as me and everyone else and whether this is standard, if so how long does it usually take for people to hear back? Would really like to have something booked in and someone to check me over! Thanks and congrats too :) x


----------



## VictoriaElaur

wiiwidow said:


> joyjumper said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovebugs, and congrats to all the new Lovebugs too!
> 
> Well I had my first appt with the midwife and she was very nice. She just talked me through what they do, measured my height and weighed me and said she'll come out to our house in a couple of weeks to do the in depth booking in appointment. Not sure when I'll get a scan, will ask her next time.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone
> x
> 
> Hi Joyjumper, can I ask are you in the UK? If so what is the technique that your doctors/mw use with regards to your first app? I was told to wait til about 6/7 weeks and then ring. Which I did, and was told they take my details and the mw will call me back, which of course has not happened yet? Am just wondering how it worked for you, as you're around the same stage as me and everyone else and whether this is standard, if so how long does it usually take for people to hear back? Would really like to have something booked in and someone to check me over! Thanks and congrats too :) xClick to expand...

Sorry for butting in! :blush:, I wondered about this and started a thread about it a week ago.
As always on here there was lots of brilliant replies so you may well find your answer in here. 
Click here ---> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/349917-doctor-wont-see-me.html


----------



## bluecathy1978

winegums said:


> Heya everyone I thought it was about time for Feb baby thread!!! i did search and couldnt find one so...... here is a shiny new thread.... please let me know if there IS one already and i'll get rid of this lol! anyway to start the ball rolling. I also added late Jan/ early march for others that want to be included!! see you all soon xxx
> 
> Ok I just want to say thank you to HopeSprings for this lovely banner!!! https://i.imgur.com/qBkRU.gif
> If you would like to add this banner to your signiture just copy the code below and paste into the edit signiture form:
> 
> Code:
> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][IMG][/COLOR]https://i.imgur.com/qBkRU.gif[COLOR="DarkOrchid"][/IMG][/COLOR]
> ok and i made another banner for some people that prefer long to square :)
> here is the code:
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/kissxmyxblood/FEBBUG1.jpg
> 
> Code:
> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][IMG][/COLOR]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/kissxmyxblood/FEBBUG1.jpg[COLOR="darkorchid"][/IMG][/COLOR]
> 
> *Late January Due Dates*
> 
> *22nd*
> tryforbaby2
> 
> *24th*
> maaybe2010
> 
> *26th*
> Lucky.M
> 
> *29th*
> winegums
> whoops
> 
> *30th*
> DJ987
> 
> *31st*
> PaiytonsMummy
> 
> *February Due Dates*
> 
> *1st*
> Bunchy09
> laurbagss
> Horse&Heart<3
> mojobear
> austinsmom
> 
> *2nd*
> wiiwidow
> kell
> Chilly Willy
> 3011busyyear
> teardrp4u21
> mlyn26
> 
> *3rd*
> Srrme
> 
> *4th*
> special_kala
> Taylorr
> joyjumper
> 
> *5th*
> amber20
> Lil_Apple
> Frankie83
> Josiejo
> lucky3
> 
> *6th*
> MrsLo
> HopeSprings
> babesx3
> mommydelux
> 
> *7th*
> SIEGAL
> quietgirl7
> mummymadness
> rachael872211
> eclipse
> 
> *8th*
> mummy to be
> misznessa
> Brightonpixie
> 
> *9th*
> SkyHopes
> :hugs: strawberry19 :angel:
> 
> *10th*
> armywifettc
> blondey
> Blinky81
> AngelaF78
> 
> *11th*
> Pear
> Lizzie_Moon
> sailor_venus
> ttcstill
> rachyh1990
> Incubator
> Mamatoble
> 
> *12th*
> carmyz
> shayandbump
> 
> *13th*
> ginny
> Pelle
> :hugs: AreIn83 :angel:
> 
> *14th*
> mandy121
> ginasgemz
> seatabugmama1
> 
> *15th*
> crazyguider
> lolley
> 
> *17th*
> Virginia
> mrskcbrown
> 20th
> momo198
> 
> *18th*
> Louppey
> 
> *19th*
> Sahrene1978
> 
> *Early March Due Dates*
> 
> ​

Hi,

Can you please add me to the list? I just discovered yesterday that I am pregnant, only 12 weeks after having a baby!, and should be due 28th Feb.

Thanks,

Cathy xxx


----------



## Chilly Willy

SERIOUS TMI alert for this post! Don't read if queasy.
Hi girls - I am freaking out so I need to ask - I have just been to the loo - just for a wee - haven't needed to go since way earlier. When I say I have MASSES of CM I am not exagerrating - almost like clumps of the stuff. It os white with a slightly greenish tinge but same colour as it has always been including at first docs appt when she said it was totally fine. BUt this was just so much - I needed three wipes to clear it - Sorry girls - I know this is gross but I am just SO worried about it - Has my cervix opened and dislodged the mucus plug or what?? Oh God! Im panicing. What should I do? I have no cramps or anything other than my usual nausea. HELP!


----------



## wiiwidow

I have absolutely no idea about that but didn't want to read and run...if I were you I'd just give NHS Direct a call...they're usually really good and will probably just put your mind at rest as I'm sure it's fine :hugs: xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

I rang my maternity hospital and they put me onto a midwife who told me that I have nothing to worry about and told me to calm down and enjoy my pregnancy - yeah right - I'll consider that in 4 weeks time. She if there is no blood and no pain I shouldn't be surprised by any of the crazy things that crop up and that it is just hormone surges doing there thing!! Pheeew. Still feel a bit nervous but she has definitely put my mind at rest!
Just realised how unable to cope with an mc I would be coz I bawled when I got off the phone!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Hormones my lovely...they make us crazy! Glad to hear that you've had someone give you some peace of mind...and the crying tbh it's not surprising it must have been a real relief to hear someone saying it's ok and not to worry! I always cry with relief! Now time to have a great weekend x :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Chilly hun its soooooo very normal to worry but very very very normal for extra tonnes of CM I am plagued by it every pregnancy i have had i worried like mad but now on baby 4 realise its very normal :).

Hows every one today ??, Welcome to the new ladies.

I booked myself an early Scan today in Lincoln i used them 3 times with Oscar and they gave us a free 4D scan as a valued customer .. 30 June 11am we get to0 see Bubs i will be 8 weeks plus and should see everything perfectly lovely :), I will book in at Drs after that scan as i still havent bothered too lol, I know there is so much waiting around iam leaving it untill the last moment xxxxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey everyone, I'm a newby to first tri! I booked my scan today for 2nd July and I will be 7 weeks exactly what will I see?

x


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Ava Grace, I Believe WE have the same Due Date!!


----------



## mandy121

hello all . how is everyone today?. my back not been to bad today but still got odd cramps .. cant win get one or other lol.. but im tempted to ask doc for early scan as people keep saying twins lol. but it would be nice to see it goin ok, but dont like the idea of internal scan , r they safe ? xx


----------



## Ava Grace

SunShyn2205 said:


> Congrats Ava Grace, I Believe WE have the same Due Date!!

ooh yay exciting! How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## winegums

moochacha said:


> Has winegums forgotten about us? and the thread? :(

hey hun im literally copy and pasting names onto my notepad now to update the thread! once again i seriously apologise! iv been at the hospital every day, trying to find people to look after my son because hes not allowed on the ward due to mrsa and norovirus and then i have been packing boxes as we are moving house and we were meant to have the van tonight but they bloody cancelled now EVERYTHING is packed away and i just want to burst into tears because i have to unpack things and then will have to RE pack in the week as i thought we would be moved by tonight / tomorrow :'( then when my son goes to bed i*attempt* to study as im falling seriously behind with my coursework and i keep falling asleep in the day and im basically just going NUTS lol


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww wine i am so sorry the week has been stressful hun, I hope your little boy is enjoying your time now you are not in hospital.

Football crazy in this house tonight i said to oh "Going to play with Traffic" i got "Hummm ok love" Will be glad when its over lol. xx .


----------



## winegums

RIGHT updated except moochacha whats your edd hun and i will add you i think i missed it sorry!!

as i was doing it got a call... an old friend from primary school has died! great way to end my week....


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

can you put an angel by mine please, i have had a mc.

good luck to everyone and lots of sticky :dust: to you all x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Aww hun, midwifes arents always nice either i had very bad experiences in my first pregnancy, until i gave birth!! just keep an eye on it if somethings not right give them or docs a call, dont be afraid too because its your body and you know when somethings not right. 

Ohhh can someone add me to the list please i'm supposedly due 23rd Feb .... but only approx date as havent seen midwife and wont do until i am about 10 weeks. Thankyou. :happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

Hey Mel :) I know... freaky that we are both here again hehehehehe hey you never know we still might end up having our bubs on the same day.. if i go over again and you go early.. we might :) hhehehehe i am due on the 8th Feb.... But we will see.. Exciting hey!!!!

Oh no huni.. of course i wont say anything anywhere :) glad we can chat here but :D 
ummm i have started feeling super tired all the time. I am forever yawning and i feel so rude when we have people over here i am yawning away while talking to them feeling sooo rude lol... 
I have also started to feel nauseaus! (spelling?) i am craving big macs (YES STILL) and i craved them with layla... so we are thinking another girl.. i have been turned off meat again (just like with Layla) and yeah..... 
What about you huni.. how you feeling???

Sorry for your loss lolley... :hugs: and hopeing to see you back soon. 

What are everyones plans for the weekend? It is Saturday morning here at the moment. 7.30am actually and i am ment to be having a relaxing day and it was my turn to sleep in lol HAHAHAHAHAHA yeah sure thing!!! Where is my husband.... ASLEEP IN BED STILL!!!!! Not impressed..... 

Oh well i guess that is men for you. Over the last few days that man hasnt been able to do ANYTHING right with me.. lol gotta love hormones lol :( Poor guy... lol


----------



## carmyz

so sorry to hear that lolley xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey camz... havent heard from you in a while... how are you huni ???? Cold where you are?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Sorry for your loss sweetheart, thinking of you at this time. :hugs:

Oh tell me about it Mands, i am the same soooooooooo tired, so your thinking another girl huh exciting! I feel different this time, pains etc alot earlier i didnt feel pregnant last time this time I feel it, lot more nauseous i only had 1 week of sickness with ridley at about 13 or 14 weeks, and also bit off my food, soooooooo heres to me hoping for a baby girl this time :happydance: but we'll see be happy if it was a boy too! xx 

It was a bit of a shock for us I tell you ... but a good one!! 

get that man up .... terrible arent they mines the same cant rem the last time i got a lay in .... maybe when i am more pregnant i will .. or is that wishful thinking lol ? 

bedtime for me!! xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Thanks for trauma support ladies! All well again and things down below seem more normal - maybe it was just a buildup over the day!
Anyway, we brought OHs Mum out for dinner tonight and broke the news to her!! She is soooo happy! She cried and laughed and jumped around the restaurant! Shes just delighted!! It felt great to tell finally tell someone! She is sworn to secret but its hard to know if she can be trusted :lol:. All going well we will be almost 12 weeks the week of my beloveds 30th birthday, and will have had our first scan that week so we will tell our friends and family at his two birthday parties - i'm not sure mum in law will make it til then though!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Sorry for your loss Lolley :hugs:


----------



## carmyz

mummy to be said:


> Hey camz... havent heard from you in a while... how are you huni ???? Cold where you are?

hey yeah i dont always write on huggies its so annoyin loggin in all the time lol so i just read and run lol..i wrote something on there just b4 though.. im good how r u? yeah it is i have the heater on but its bein stupid lol.


----------



## mummy to be

Oh.... so it isnt just my BnB that makes me log on EVERY time i come to the site than??? I thought it was just my computer lol.... 

How is everyone?? I just looked out the window .. and it is raining!!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## carmyz

loli hope they change it soon cause its very irratating..every other forum i go on leaves it on and i love that ...but huggies everytime u go on the site u have to log on.

its nice and sunny here but its cold suppose to be 19 today which is good for winter lol


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies, Lolly so sorry for your loss hun .

Hope every 1s well, Glad things seem more normal on the CM front Willy :).

I am just on my way up to bed totally shattered, And please please please please dont rain it would spoil my little girls birthday utterly if she cannot have her bouncy castle tomorrow bless her cotton socks.

Nite all xx


----------



## moochacha

winegums said:


> RIGHT updated except moochacha whats your edd hun and i will add you i think i missed it sorry!!
> 
> as i was doing it got a call... an old friend from primary school has died! great way to end my week....

awww hun don't stress about it!!!! My EDD is the 22nd of Feb but as they say real life comes first!!! I can totally understand how hard it is running a busy thread and having so much going on in your own life. It's all good!!!!! I think I said it in another post. But girl just put your feet up and relax sorry to hear about your friend my condolences. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## teardrp4u21

mummymadness said:


> Chilly hun its soooooo very normal to worry but very very very normal for extra tonnes of CM I am plagued by it every pregnancy i have had i worried like mad but now on baby 4 realise its very normal :).
> 
> Hows every one today ??, Welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> I booked myself an early Scan today in Lincoln i used them 3 times with Oscar and they gave us a free 4D scan as a valued customer .. 30 June 11am we get to0 see Bubs i will be 8 weeks plus and should see everything perfectly lovely :), I will book in at Drs after that scan as i still havent bothered too lol, I know there is so much waiting around iam leaving it untill the last moment xxxxxx

omg! that's my exact appt for scan too! june 30 @ 11 am! too weird!


----------



## mrskcbrown

teardrp4u21 said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Chilly hun its soooooo very normal to worry but very very very normal for extra tonnes of CM I am plagued by it every pregnancy i have had i worried like mad but now on baby 4 realise its very normal :).
> 
> Hows every one today ??, Welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> I booked myself an early Scan today in Lincoln i used them 3 times with Oscar and they gave us a free 4D scan as a valued customer .. 30 June 11am we get to0 see Bubs i will be 8 weeks plus and should see everything perfectly lovely :), I will book in at Drs after that scan as i still havent bothered too lol, I know there is so much waiting around iam leaving it untill the last moment xxxxxx
> 
> omg! that's my exact appt for scan too! june 30 @ 11 am! too weird!Click to expand...

I also have a 7w scan on this date as well but at 8:45am. How cool!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Can you put me down to join you please... I am due in Feb approx 22-24Feb as my cycle is so variable and my luteal phase is so variable. Having 1st midwife appointment 2nd July and early scan about that time too... having nuchal translucency scan at 12 weeks too.. i am eligible for this now since I am 36.


----------



## goddess25

I can update my due date when i get my first scan so for now just pop me in for the 24th.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Ava Grace said:


> SunShyn2205 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Ava Grace, I Believe WE have the same Due Date!!
> 
> ooh yay exciting! How are you feeling? xxxClick to expand...

I Have Been Feeling Lazy, lol..Sometimes Nauseous(not too bad) with an Occasional Case Acid Reflux, Sore Boobs. And Feet Cramps, which I thought was weird but my Dr. said its completely normal, but man they hurt and i get them frequently). But Over All I;m Still feeling well! 

How are you feeling??


----------



## MrsLo

Hi ladies how have you all been?
I've had a rough couple of days. Wednesday night I had an asthma attack and have been struggling to breathe comfortably ever since.
I went to my doc yesterday and he put me on an inhaler but it only seems to provide temorary relief. I'm so uncomfortable. I can barely breathe at all when I lay down. I've been doing a lot of sleeping sitting up. The air and allergens are really bad here right now. And its soooo hot. None of which is helping the asthma. 

Thankfully, nausea has subsided for the meantime. I don't think I could handle both right now. 

Hope the rest of you are feeling better than I am! Have a good weekend girls:)


----------



## SunShyn2205

Sorry MrsLo, hope you feel Better!:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

wow so 3 of us with scans on the 30th I cannot wait , I said to OH .. I know at 8 weeks plus its a smudge but its my little smudge and i wanna check its ok, He just rolled his eyes lol lol.

Hope every ones ok ?, I woke up early in a sweat panicking i had forgotton to get something ready for the party today (Obviously i havent lol) xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope you feel better really soon Mrs. Lo. I can sympathize with being short of breath. No fun. Glad you are getting to a more comfortable place.:hugs:

@mummymadness: Yes these are our little smudges.:happydance:


----------



## Ley

morning everyone, I saw my little smudge yesterday at an early scan. We saw the tiniest little heartbeat imaginable lol but it was there and that is all that matters.


----------



## winegums

mummymadness said:


> wow so 3 of us with scans on the 30th I cannot wait , I said to OH .. I know at 8 weeks plus its a smudge but its my little smudge and i wanna check its ok, He just rolled his eyes lol lol.
> 
> Hope every ones ok ?, I woke up early in a sweat panicking i had forgotton to get something ready for the party today (Obviously i havent lol) xxx

hun 6 weeks is a smudge 7 weeks is a blob lol but 8 weeks with a good scan machine and sonographer you can see the body and the arm and leg buds, so it looks like a tiny teddy bear if you get me? xx


----------



## winegums

lolley said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can you put an angel by mine please, i have had a mc.
> 
> good luck to everyone and lots of sticky :dust: to you all x

sorry lolley! i hope we will see you again soon in first tri :hugs:


----------



## kookyklw

Oh! I'm still not on, please please add me to February 14th as a due date! I want to be up there with the other ladies :) Thank you xx


----------



## winegums

eek sorry hun i thought id got everyone here we are...


----------



## winegums

updated


----------



## lucky3

Ley said:


> morning everyone, I saw my little smudge yesterday at an early scan. We saw the tiniest little heartbeat imaginable lol but it was there and that is all that matters.

oh wow, how exciting :) did they have any idea how far on you are?


----------



## Ley

lucky3 said:


> Ley said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone, I saw my little smudge yesterday at an early scan. We saw the tiniest little heartbeat imaginable lol but it was there and that is all that matters.
> 
> oh wow, how exciting :) did they have any idea how far on you are?Click to expand...

yes, just 6 weeks, still no definite edd until the 12 week scan though.


----------



## kookyklw

Thank you :) Feels more real now...pregnancy hormones are marvelous things...;) xx


----------



## moochacha

Thanks winegums hope you're doing ok :hugs:

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## moochacha

Omg I just noticed my ticker moved up a box :happydance: wooohoo


----------



## SIEGAL

moochacha said:


> Omg I just noticed my ticker moved up a box :happydance: wooohoo

I look forward to that everyweek!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too look forward to my ticker box moving up, even though Im trying to enjoy every little minute and not rush it. It seems I waited an eternity to finally be pregnant.:hugs:


----------



## minimoo90

Feb the 28th..


Congrats all :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

minimoo90 said:


> Feb the 28th..
> 
> 
> Congrats all :)

Congrats to you!:happydance:


----------



## teardrp4u21

acid reflux has kicked in today. ick! BUT i'll take it as it means i'm still progressing and bean is still in there. so, yay! bring on the heartburn! lol

we are telling the rest of my family today. we decided to stop keeping it a secret. if i do loose this baby, i'll need the support of my family. plus, i'll be 8 weeks on wednesday. so i don't mean to think nothing will go wrong, i'm feeling a little more comfy with the fact that everything will be OK. still praying for the end of july to come quickly and hoping for healthy u/s on the 30th.

smoked ribs will be had at the parents lake house today as well as looking at my sister's honeymoon pics from the florida keys and paris. 

our one year anniversary is tomorrow!!! my how a year changes things! feels like it was forever ago. <3

have a good weekend all!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

teardrp4u21 said:


> acid reflux has kicked in today. ick! BUT i'll take it as it means i'm still progressing and bean is still in there. so, yay! bring on the heartburn! lol
> 
> we are telling the rest of my family today. we decided to stop keeping it a secret. if i do loose this baby, i'll need the support of my family. plus, i'll be 8 weeks on wednesday. so i don't mean to think nothing will go wrong, i'm feeling a little more comfy with the fact that everything will be OK. still praying for the end of july to come quickly and hoping for healthy u/s on the 30th.
> 
> smoked ribs will be had at the parents lake house today as well as looking at my sister's honeymoon pics from the florida keys and paris.
> 
> our one year anniversary is tomorrow!!! my how a year changes things! feels like it was forever ago. <3
> 
> have a good weekend all!!

Congrats on your 1st yr!:happydance: We just made a yr on June 6. How awesome. Blessings on telling the family. I know they will be happy.:hugs:


----------



## minimoo90

moochacha said:


> Thanks winegums hope you're doing ok :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone? :flower:

Nervous, really hoping these next few weeks, fly by and with no hiccups :)

Has anyone started with the mad food cravings? I keep wanting sponge cake and cooked prawns..


----------



## babysols

Hiya, i'm due 23rd Feb if all goes well :thumbup: As for cravings, i suddenly neeeeed burgers when normally i don't even like the smell of them :dohh:


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 

Can I join you ? Found out today that im pregnant :D We have been waiting for this moment for 2 and a half years. Never thought we would get here. Feeling normal at the moment apart from some stomach cramps that come and go. Hoping that is normal. This is my 2nd child (10yrold son from previous relationship) and o/h's 1st . He is over the moon :D


----------



## minimoo90

C&J said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you ? Found out today that im pregnant :D We have been waiting for this moment for 2 and a half years. Never thought we would get here. Feeling normal at the moment apart from some stomach cramps that come and go. Hoping that is normal. This is my 2nd child (10yrold son from previous relationship) and o/h's 1st . He is over the moon :D



CONGRATSSSSSSS :)

and welcome :)
xx


----------



## C&J

Thank you, I just cant believe it :D 6 months ago we were expecting me to lose both my tubes as they were blocked but my wonderful consultant managed to unblock them, ill never be able to thank him enough .


----------



## minimoo90

C&J said:


> Thank you, I just cant believe it :D 6 months ago we were expecting me to lose both my tubes as they were blocked but my wonderful consultant managed to unblock them, ill never be able to thank him enough .

Might have to name the baby after him if it's team blue lol :)


----------



## C&J

Lol I dont think so his name is Yunus :haha:


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls 
im nervously posting here only found out yesterday and had some pink discharge today but still hopeful!!

Our baby :baby: will be due on Febuary 27th if you can slot me in!! xoxo:flower:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies, not been on all weekend, so had some catching up to do, So sorry for your loss lolley :hugs:
Congrats to all the new BFP's H&H 9 months :)
Well not much to update, had a lovely birthday yesterday, now im just counting down to my scan lol cant wait xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

MommaCC said:


> Hey girls
> im nervously posting here only found out yesterday and had some pink discharge today but still hopeful!!
> 
> Our baby :baby: will be due on Febuary 27th if you can slot me in!! xoxo:flower:

hey hun, im sure pink discharge isnt too much of a worry, i think just if its red, congrats on your BFP and H&H 9 months xx


----------



## teardrp4u21

having a little tint of brown in my cm just now. trying to stay calm in hoping all is normal. no pain or anything so here's hoping.


----------



## wish2bmama

hey ladies, I'm wondering if you can help me?

Today I have BAD cramps on my right side. They only last like 10 seconds, but it hurts. I have only had 3 so far today. AND my boobs aren't sore anymore. I'm a bit worried... I have a scan on tuesday. I'm not bleeding or anything, just the cramps on right side. 

I don't know if I should be worried or not...??


----------



## teardrp4u21

wish2bmama said:


> hey ladies, I'm wondering if you can help me?
> 
> Today I have BAD cramps on my right side. They only last like 10 seconds, but it hurts. I have only had 3 so far today. AND my boobs aren't sore anymore. I'm a bit worried... I have a scan on tuesday. I'm not bleeding or anything, just the cramps on right side.
> 
> I don't know if I should be worried or not...??

could just be the uterus stretching.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello 

sorry to be a pain I worked my dates out wrong i'm due on the 20th Feb ....sorrrry lol !!!lets hope it doesnt change again when i got or my midwife meeting.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi all i havent checked back on pages but welcome to any new ladies joining today.

Hows every one today ??, Laylas party went great every one loved the bouncy castle and i finally told every one i am pregnant Phewww glad thats out the way lol.


xxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can you put me down for 22nd Feb :) still not 100% sure thats im PG because ive only had faints :) xxxxx


----------



## mandy121

hi all. how is everyone today .. im starting to relax bit now and not worrying bout everything lol.. xx


----------



## carmyz

welcome and congrats to the newbies..this is goin to be a big group lol..not much happenin here gettin backache and ovary cramps..tingly boobs..iv been tired as though i went to bed at 830 last night and woke up at 6ish.. feelin good atm but i know after lunch i ll be tired again lol. dp keeps askin me why im so tired and i said im growing a baby lol.

Goin to another kids party today at lunch time hoping that they have nice food there..at yesterday party they did a bbq and i couldnt eat it cause the smell made me sick so i ate 2 bread rolls lol and i chicken kebab..

m/s hasnt fully kicked in yet so im not sure if im goin to get it as bad as last time or it just hasnt arrived yet lol i hope it doesnt get worse.

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@teardrop: i wouldnt worry as long as its brown. it will probably go away on its own but if you need more reassurance call the dr. have you and dh bd? because it can happen then as well:hugs:


----------



## babee2wewantu

Okay sooo hello everyone! This is still new to me! I got BFP on 6/12. 
EDD is February 20th 2011. First appointment is July 6th 8 am! I'm so excited! Congrats to everyone! Were all in this together! Yay babybumps! ;)


----------



## Lilybelle

Hey my EDD is 11th feb
yay!!!


----------



## babee2wewantu

Congrats lilybelle!


----------



## janna

I got my :bfp: this morning! I just went off the pill (no AF before bfp), so I'm basing my EDD using my withdrawal bleed as LMP.
EDD (until ultrasound dating): Feb 28th, 2011


----------



## carmyz

congrats janna


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s!:happydance:


----------



## faeriedusted

Hi everyone!! I got my BFP about a week ago and let me tell you it was a BFSURPRISE!!! But I'm soo happy and excited! My EDD is Feb. 10th and you guys are so right on, it seems soo far away, like I'll be pregnant forever. 

I'm really curious girlies..what are you all feeling right now? Physically? I've had a lot of nausea over the past week and been EXHAUSTED, but I', beginning to get worried because for the past two days the nausea disappeared. I've also had headaches and my boobs are HUGE and killing me. What about all of you?


----------



## mrskcbrown

faeriedusted said:


> Hi everyone!! I got my BFP about a week ago and let me tell you it was a BFSURPRISE!!! But I'm soo happy and excited! My EDD is Feb. 10th and you guys are so right on, it seems soo far away, like I'll be pregnant forever.
> 
> I'm really curious girlies..what are you all feeling right now? Physically? I've had a lot of nausea over the past week and been EXHAUSTED, but I', beginning to get worried because for the past two days the nausea disappeared. I've also had headaches and my boobs are HUGE and killing me. What about all of you?

Hi. No nausea for me yet, but sore boobs and exhaustion to the max. A wee bit of cramping on my hips but it must be stretching. I hear symptoms come and go but the signs you have are good signs so dont worry.


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations to everyone with a new :bfp:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Yay! FOR ALL THE NEW BFPs! 
I have my first Dr. apt Monday, hoping the do an u/s, Im So excited!!


----------



## teardrp4u21

good news! must've just been some left over implantation bleeding or something because that one wipe was the only one today with any color. ~phew~

telling family was awesome! my parents are more ones to let things sink in before reacting, but they were as excited as i expected. sister and bro in law were up from chicago too. sis is super excited to be an auntie.

tomorrow will be waiting for hubby to get off work and then off to celebrate our one year anniversary! <3


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats TearDrp!


----------



## mummy to be

Good Evening ladies :) 
Hey i finally gave in an got a Jenny Renny reading.... and here it is :)

Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD and birth date are both shown in February 2011 - looks like she will be overdue though as her birth is shown on the 17th of February 2011. She looks to be born around midnight because the #12 is shown (so this could be either midnight or noon but due to where the card is positioned it looks to be midnight). Her birthweight is 7lbs 8ozs and labour looks to be about 10 hours from start to finish. Although her birth is shown in a hospital setting there are several measures used to get through labour - water being one of them - like a jaccuzzi tub - a female doctor delivers her.


Sounds great to me... i think a girl as well.. and i would be super happy with 10 hours compaired to the 38 i had with Layla :) heheheheheh 

what you all think?


----------



## wiiwidow

faeriedusted said:


> Hi everyone!! I got my BFP about a week ago and let me tell you it was a BFSURPRISE!!! But I'm soo happy and excited! My EDD is Feb. 10th and you guys are so right on, it seems soo far away, like I'll be pregnant forever.
> 
> I'm really curious girlies..what are you all feeling right now? Physically? I've had a lot of nausea over the past week and been EXHAUSTED, but I', beginning to get worried because for the past two days the nausea disappeared. I've also had headaches and my boobs are HUGE and killing me. What about all of you?

Hey Congrats to all the new bfps! :) 
fairiedusted I just wanted to say not to worry my nausea disappeared just under a week ago and I am generally ok on that front now. It seems tho we are in the minority it is quite common for nausea to either come and go or to just go entirely! I'm hoping for the latter! On the other hand my bbs are still SORE and am getting headaches too. Oh and yday I discovered that hoovering hurt my tummy so guess who's going to be dong some more cleaning over the next few months! X


----------



## teardrp4u21

mummy to be said:


> Good Evening ladies :)
> Hey i finally gave in an got a Jenny Renny reading.... and here it is :)
> 
> Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD and birth date are both shown in February 2011 - looks like she will be overdue though as her birth is shown on the 17th of February 2011. She looks to be born around midnight because the #12 is shown (so this could be either midnight or noon but due to where the card is positioned it looks to be midnight). Her birthweight is 7lbs 8ozs and labour looks to be about 10 hours from start to finish. Although her birth is shown in a hospital setting there are several measures used to get through labour - water being one of them - like a jaccuzzi tub - a female doctor delivers her.
> 
> 
> Sounds great to me... i think a girl as well.. and i would be super happy with 10 hours compaired to the 38 i had with Layla :) heheheheheh
> 
> what you all think?

where does one get one of those? is she known to be pretty accurate? 

p.s i do realize this would be just for fun


----------



## ttcstill

I am losing the battle ..... nausea is winning by a long shot!!!! ughhhhhh!!!!


----------



## SunShyn2205

aw, ttcstill:hug: 
I had my first serious case of nausea yesterday that kept me in bed all morning, I hope today is a little better for both of us!


----------



## MissingBubs

Hello, can I please be added to Feb 23rd.
Got our bfp on Thursday. A big fat surprise for us too. We were meant to be wtt until after our wedding in July next year, but I'm over the moon to be here. Just very nervous, but hcg levels are doubling well. 
Not 100% sure on dates as only had 1 very long (37 days instead of my previous 28 days) cycle after having the implanon removed in April, so don't think I had settled into a proper cycle yet.
But for now I'm here, extatic and going to get married in the next 3-4 months!!!!


----------



## C&J

Evening ladies, how are we all on the symptom front. Have to say i havent really got any, have increased cm but thats about it, getting lots of mild stomach cramps on and off is anyone else getting these. Its so hard not to worry.


----------



## teardrp4u21

MissingBubs said:


> Hello, can I please be added to Feb 23rd.
> Got our bfp on Thursday. A big fat surprise for us too. We were meant to be wtt until after our wedding in July next year, but I'm over the moon to be here. Just very nervous, but hcg levels are doubling well.
> Not 100% sure on dates as only had 1 very long (37 days instead of my previous 28 days) cycle after having the implanon removed in April, so don't think I had settled into a proper cycle yet.
> But for now I'm here, extatic and going to get married in the next 3-4 months!!!!

i wanted to ask you, and you certainly don't have to answer but i was just curious. i noticed that you lost one at 10 weeks. did you have any issues before then that let you know something was wrong?


----------



## HayleyJJ

please can i be added to the 24feb please got my bfp at 9dpo last sunday x


----------



## MissingBubs

teardrp4u21 said:


> MissingBubs said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can I please be added to Feb 23rd.
> Got our bfp on Thursday. A big fat surprise for us too. We were meant to be wtt until after our wedding in July next year, but I'm over the moon to be here. Just very nervous, but hcg levels are doubling well.
> Not 100% sure on dates as only had 1 very long (37 days instead of my previous 28 days) cycle after having the implanon removed in April, so don't think I had settled into a proper cycle yet.
> But for now I'm here, extatic and going to get married in the next 3-4 months!!!!
> 
> i wanted to ask you, and you certainly don't have to answer but i was just curious. i noticed that you lost one at 10 weeks. did you have any issues before then that let you know something was wrong?Click to expand...


It was an anembryonic pregnancy (sometimes called a blighted ovum or mmc).
No signs that it happened, just an empty deflated sac at my 12 week scan. It's very uncommon though.


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies :), Well sickness has caught me in full flow today every single thing is comming up as quick as it goes down :(, Had a nice day with my dad for fathers day thow nice meal etc.

Glad to hear every ones well, Even tho alot are feeling ruff .. Is it not strange that soon any new BFPs that come along will be starting a March thread its so surreal. x .


----------



## MelanieSweets

Oh my god Mandy .... is she really good this person that did your reading then? i am jeolous i want one now .... how is everyone feeling today? I keep gettin shakes like i need something to eat all the time ... its really bizarre but i had it last pregnancy too xx


----------



## minimoo90

Hey how's everyone doing today?

I started to feel well sick this evening, and no food can seem to satisfy me..

Is it true prawns are bad to eat?


----------



## winegums

MelanieSweets said:


> Oh my god Mandy .... is she really good this person that did your reading then? i am jeolous i want one now .... how is everyone feeling today? I keep gettin shakes like i need something to eat all the time ... its really bizarre but i had it last pregnancy too xx

she does ttc readings too there is a thread about her on ttc forums but she has lots of mixed reviews! she told me i wouldnt get preg till august


----------



## mrskcbrown

C&J said:


> Evening ladies, how are we all on the symptom front. Have to say i havent really got any, have increased cm but thats about it, getting lots of mild stomach cramps on and off is anyone else getting these. Its so hard not to worry.

I had some mild stomach cramps last week but this week I have been ok. Just sore boobs and extremely tired. I think its just stretching, dont worry everything is fine.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

minimoo90 said:


> Hey how's everyone doing today?
> 
> I started to feel well sick this evening, and no food can seem to satisfy me..
> 
> Is it true prawns are bad to eat?

My DR told me absolutely no seafood except catfish because its raised in fresh water. She said everything else is dangerous due to the possibility of the mercury. Along with that she told me no lunch meat, hotdogs, or any type of canned fish and to even probably not eat the fish sandwiches at mcdonalds that I absolutely LOVE. I would say refer to what your dr says for you.:hugs:


----------



## winegums

i think its just deep sea fish that contain mercury such as tuna.. also you can still eat it once or twice a week as the levels are so low! but obviously lots of people dont just to be safe xx


----------



## sahrene1978

minimoo90 said:


> Hey how's everyone doing today?
> 
> I started to feel well sick this evening, and no food can seem to satisfy me..

I feel the same way!! Queezy off and on and hungry but nothing really makes me feel like it hit the spot.

Sahrene


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone, how are we all today? congrats on all the new BFP's, im sooo tired today, maybe the fact that Paiyton has been a little monkey, and i have been chasing round after her all day lol! Still no sickness, maybe i won't get it this time round :)

I also saw 4 magpies today, to which my mum replied 'your defiantly carrying a boy' lol we will soon know :) x


----------



## misznessa

hey ladiies...i been nauseous on and off with no appetite i look at food and it makes me wanna gag :shrug: anyone else with the same symptoms?! im 6w5d


----------



## Breezy

Hi ladies! I am so excited to finally get to post here. I have been lurking for quite some time will TTC but now I finally registered! We got our BFP today and should be due mid Feb!!!

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## drfamily

hi i am a bit of a newbie on here but just recently got my bfp can you put me down for feb 24th please.


----------



## Breezy

Congrats!


----------



## SIEGAL

misznessa said:


> hey ladiies...i been nauseous on and off with no appetite i look at food and it makes me wanna gag :shrug: anyone else with the same symptoms?! im 6w5d

That happens to me sometimes but when I actually do stick it in my mouth I notice how hungry I am.... Maybe just try?


----------



## mummy to be

Hey Mel :) 
Yeah it is Jenny Renny one... just google her lol... i have seen very mixed results as well. but i though ehh... just for a bit of fun hehehe lets see what she has to say :) i will look forward to seeing how close she is..
I think it is another girl anyways... i am feeling the same as when i was pregnant with Layla... but i am a little bit more sick this time around... 

How is everyone else??
i am having a shocking time with my family... my father side... they disowned me after my wedding and they havent given me a reason for it... they were threatening our lives so we changed out phone numbers and now the emails have started.... fun fun.... talk about trying the guilt trip from them... but i am moving on and want nothing to do with any of them!!!


----------



## Sophist

Hey girls...I'm a newbie. I'm due Feb 24, so 5wks2days and I have been sick already! I have to eat all the time or I get a headache & nausea. Thank goodness food doesn't sound gross (yet). I was never sick this early with my other pregnancies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the new BFPs.:happydance:

Why do I feel like I am having a hard time fitting in this group? I dunno:shrug:maybe its just me.


----------



## Sophist

mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs.:happydance:
> 
> Why do I feel like I am having a hard time fitting in this group? I dunno:shrug:maybe its just me.

I don't know... :( I just got here so... *shrug*

But am I reading your ticker right and we are due the same day?


----------



## Sophist

Oh wait, I think I'm actually a week behind you? I'm due 2/24...4 wks, and 2 days.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sophist said:


> Oh wait, I think I'm actually a week behind you? I'm due 2/24...4 wks, and 2 days.

Yeah IM due 2/18 but we are very close. So excited!:happydance:

As far as my other post, I said maybe its just me and these hormones.:shrug:


----------



## misznessa

SIEGAL said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladiies...i been nauseous on and off with no appetite i look at food and it makes me wanna gag :shrug: anyone else with the same symptoms?! im 6w5d
> 
> That happens to me sometimes but when I actually do stick it in my mouth I notice how hungry I am.... Maybe just try?Click to expand...

yeahh thats true when i do eat i notice im starving but then again certain foods like beef and cheese omg i loved it before but when i eat it now it makes my stomach go upside down lol


----------



## janna

C&J said:


> Evening ladies, how are we all on the symptom front. Have to say i havent really got any, have increased cm but thats about it, getting lots of mild stomach cramps on and off is anyone else getting these. Its so hard not to worry.

I have been getting mild lower abdominal/back cramping over the past week or so... I've heard it's a normal pregnancy symptom, but I agree that it's still hard not to worry.


----------



## impatient

Hi ladies, I'm 4 weeks and so excited, but still cautious. I can't wait till 2nd trimester when I can stop obsessing over evry cramp! Lol I have been having mild AF pains, but did get one sharp pain for a few seconds today. That was scary, but I'm sure its fine. I have no other symptoms other then sore boobs and a bit more tired than usuall.


----------



## carmyz

still not gettin heaps of nausea this time its makin me a bit worried..just want to see that the babys ok..its frustrating..


----------



## teardrp4u21

i would have to agree. when i look at food i think, ick. once i stick it in the mouth tho i certainly have no problem puttin it away! LOL!!


----------



## mummy to be

Good afternoon ladies. How are you all? Gosh what an interesting morning........ blah.. i wish my dad's family would all just dissappear!!!!! over the f*ing drama!!!! 

Soooooo feel like crap!!! Hope this sickness goes away soon. i never had much of this with Layla!!!!

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## VictoriaElaur

xMissxZoiex said:


> Can you put me down for 22nd Feb :) still not 100% sure thats im PG because ive only had faints :) xxxxx


OMG xMissxZoiex !!!! 
My Favourite TTC buddy, We got our BFP on the same cycle then, :happydance::happydance:

Of course that means we are both due on the same date (22nd). I'm so pleased for you hun. :hugs:

I see you have only had faints. Can you go to the doctors for a blood test?:shrug:
Anyway I'm so chuffed for you, :cloud9:


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies, how are we all?? Did another FR this morning and its got darker woohoo! :D 
Still keep thinking im going to get up and its all been a dream :D Havent got many symptoms at all, getting tonnes of cm and stomach cramps on and off but thats about it. I think id feel better if i felt more bleughh!!! lol


----------



## joyjumper

Morning ladies, and congrats to all the new BFPs, it's amazing how many of us are due in February! 

I still have very few symptoms - just gone off a few foods and slightly sore boobs. I'm hoping I've mised out on the morning sickness!


----------



## rachael872211

Hi Ladies, how are we all? 

The jenny readings you can get off ebay too. I done my conception prediction with her and it was a BFP in august, so I am glad she was wrong. 

I'm gutted to read about the tuna! I want it really badly :-( 

I have suddenly gone off chicken. Last week I couldnt get enough of it and now the thought of it is making me sick. 

I have my first appointment today which I am excited about  

I already cant fit into some clothes. I think I must be retaining water because I havent put on weight. I am going to buy a belly belt! Has anyone else brought one of these before? Or a belly band? I'm also going to get one of those. 

Oh I also found a great website that hires out maternity dresses for weddings/races etc. I have 3 weddings at the end of the year and this is going to save me loads of money. Its www.maternitydressshop.co.uk if anyone is interested? x


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Rachael some of thoose dresses are lovely :).

Sorry to hear every ones tired, I just realised it such a huge group for Feb its hard to know whos who etc.

I was up all night with Oscar but feeling ok today just very very sick, Did every one have a nice Fathers day yesterday ?.

Off to try do some work lol. xx


----------



## Lilybelle

I've gone off chocolate which I thought would be my cravin like last time but everytime I eat it, it just makes me feel sick :(


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo lily sounds like a baby boy :) i hated chocolate with the boys with layla and this bubs i crave anything sweet x


----------



## MrsR32

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the messages about disappearing symptoms last week, we had our 7-wk scan on Friday and you were all correct, everything was absolutely fine. In fact, better than fine, we're expecting TWINS!!! We knew it was a possibility as we went through IVF and had 2 embryos transferred but we're so thrilled that both have stuck.

So according to my ex-midwife sister-in-law, that will bring my due-date forward so no sooner had I joined you that I will have to leave you to join the January team instead!

Good luck to everyone in this thread, congratulations to all those who have just got their BFPs and I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies (once we all get past this horrible nausea and tiredness!!)

xx


----------



## MissingBubs

MRSR32 thats great news. Congratulatons.

How is everyone else?
I've completely gone off all foods. Not eaten yet today, but feeling a bit light headed now so going to have some toast and hope that will start my appetite up, although just typing that has made my mouth water...UGH!
I've got a really funny taste in my mouth too, not sure that it's metalic. It's just gross!
Ah well, the symptoms can keep on coming as long as we get a healthy little one in 8 months time.


----------



## princess-emma

im due feb the 20th!!!!


----------



## impatient1

MrsR32 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the messages about disappearing symptoms last week, we had our 7-wk scan on Friday and you were all correct, everything was absolutely fine. In fact, better than fine, we're expecting TWINS!!! We knew it was a possibility as we went through IVF and had 2 embryos transferred but we're so thrilled that both have stuck.
> 
> So according to my ex-midwife sister-in-law, that will bring my due-date forward so no sooner had I joined you that I will have to leave you to join the January team instead!
> 
> Good luck to everyone in this thread, congratulations to all those who have just got their BFPs and I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies (once we all get past this horrible nausea and tiredness!!)
> 
> xx


Congratulations!

Hope everyone is doing well, my nausea has kicked in and is making it difficult to eat, everything I think of makes me feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Sophist

MrsR32 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the messages about disappearing symptoms last week, we had our 7-wk scan on Friday and you were all correct, everything was absolutely fine. In fact, better than fine, we're expecting TWINS!!! We knew it was a possibility as we went through IVF and had 2 embryos transferred but we're so thrilled that both have stuck.
> 
> So according to my ex-midwife sister-in-law, that will bring my due-date forward so no sooner had I joined you that I will have to leave you to join the January team instead!
> 
> Good luck to everyone in this thread, congratulations to all those who have just got their BFPs and I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies (once we all get past this horrible nausea and tiredness!!)
> 
> xx

Awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Hi Im due on the 17th of february 2011 :) im very excited xx


----------



## mummymadness

welcome all new ladies, good bye mrsr have fun in the jan jellybeans hun hows everyone today i could die of this heat driving me mad . x


----------



## LucyEmma

Hi i've only just found out today that im pregnant :) woo! very excited and a little nervous but im due on the 28th of feb :) xx


----------



## mummymadness

welcome lucy, congrats on ur bfp x


----------



## C&J

Welcome LucyEmma exciting isnt it :D , i see your not far from me im in Hertfordshire.


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hello, I am new :flower: Just found out today that after 5 cycles of trying we have hit the jackpot :baby:

I am 4w4d and due on 24th Feb but will be having a c section so mid feb sort of time :happydance:

I hope and pray every minute that our 'bubble' sticks. I have been getting weird tugging/stretching feelings and I am knackered, thirsty and a little bit sicky - Fantastic!

Here's to a healthy 2010 and a fabby 2011 - my wee boy is going to be a big bro!


----------



## LucyEmma

C&J said:


> Welcome LucyEmma exciting isnt it :D , i see your not far from me im in Hertfordshire.

Hiya, i used to live in heartfordshire, in tring. im really excited but nervous at the same time, only just found out so it doesnt seem real just yet lol! hows your pregnancy going?? x


----------



## whoops

gingerwhinger said:


> Hello, I am new :flower: Just found out today that after 5 cycles of trying we have hit the jackpot :baby:
> 
> I am 4w4d and due on 24th Feb but will be having a c section so mid feb sort of time :happydance:
> 
> *I hope and pray every minute that our 'bubble' sticks. I have been getting weird tugging/stretching feelings and I am knackered, thirsty and a little bit sicky - Fantastic!*
> 
> Here's to a healthy 2010 and a fabby 2011 - my wee boy is going to be a big bro!

Haha! Pregnancy has to be the only time when we're happy to be feeling awful. Even though I moan about my symptoms, I love having them. 

Congrats to everyone who just got their BFP! x


----------



## washsten

Hello to everyone. We received our BFP yesterday (or the day before). I forget. Anyway, I believe that I'm due on February 27. 

Best of luck to everyone. And is anyone else having short term memory issues (Pregnancy brain)? LOL.


----------



## C&J

LucyEmma said:


> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Welcome LucyEmma exciting isnt it :D , i see your not far from me im in Hertfordshire.
> 
> Hiya, i used to live in heartfordshire, in tring. im really excited but nervous at the same time, only just found out so it doesnt seem real just yet lol! hows your pregnancy going?? xClick to expand...

Its going ok so far, just wish i didnt feel so normal. Only got lots of cm and slightly sore/tender boobs along with all different kinds of mild stomach cramps, twinges etc... Do you have many symptoms?


----------



## LucyEmma

C&J said:


> LucyEmma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Welcome LucyEmma exciting isnt it :D , i see your not far from me im in Hertfordshire.
> 
> Hiya, i used to live in heartfordshire, in tring. im really excited but nervous at the same time, only just found out so it doesnt seem real just yet lol! hows your pregnancy going?? xClick to expand...
> 
> Its going ok so far, just wish i didnt feel so normal. Only got lots of cm and slightly sore/tender boobs along with all different kinds of mild stomach cramps, twinges etc... Do you have many symptoms?Click to expand...

aww, i feel quite normal too, just got the sore boobs and a bit tired, and weirdly hair grown on my tummy but it did that in the last pregnancy! x


----------



## C&J

Its been 10 years since I was pregnant so its like starting from scratch. I feel so much more nervous this time round , i think its because we have been through so much to get here. Im in Hemel by the way :D My o/h's sister lives in Dunstable.


----------



## MrsLo

Hello ladies. Love seeing all the new faces. 
At my first scan the doctor said he may change me to Jan 31st. But I'm staying in the lovebugs:) 
The sickness comes and goes for me. Usually if I feel a little queesy I eat saltine crackers and it goes away. 
But yesterday I ate a big bowl of spagettios and the last bite sent me running to the bathroom:( guess I'm done with spagettios for a while. 
I've been craving things like spagettios and tater tots and mac and cheese, things I haven't eaten since a kid! 
Haven't really craved sweets much, surprisingly. 
I've heard sweets sometimes mean girls? Anyone have this experience?


----------



## Sinead

Hi guys can I creep in, nervously due 24th February 
I already have one gorgeous little girl who is 9 1/2 months - does anyone else have a small age gap?


----------



## sleepen

hi can i join please
ok so i got my bfp on sunday with an edd of 2/14. i was nausous and severe heartburn since about 5/31. i was due for af on 6/10. she did not show so i tested on 6/13 got a bfn. on 6/15 took nasty fall down stairs. got my bfp on 6/20 and my first doc app on 6/23. only got one so soon because of fall. hoping he will give me som reasurance that bub is okay. by the way had no pg symptoms with my daughter(now 10) till i was 3 months pg. and then it was a stange one where my nipples cracked and started leaking fluid. sorry tmi
happy and healthy 9 mons to all


----------



## mummymadness

wow 1 day and lots of new ladies :) hi all hope ur all well.

Sinead hun we have a small age gap with all 3 of our little devils and oscar our youngest will be 23 months when bubs arrives, Next year we will have 4 babies aged 5 and under lol we are either very clever or extremley crazy lol.Congrats on bfp xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the BFPS!!!!

Im having a bit of the feeling of being "too" normal, but I still have sore boobs, and fatigue so I guess those are symptoms, LOL. Hope everyone is well.:happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Mrsk i felt nothing at all with my last 2 if i hadnt of grown a bump and seen the scan i wouldnt of believed it both were boys so could be a little blue bump for u hun xxx


----------



## mummy to be

good morning ladies. How are you all? Well it is 6.30am here at the moment and my lovely little Layla has me up at 6am this morning.. Gotta LOVE teething!!!!!!!!!!! NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol... oh well.. All the joys of it all i guess...

OHHHH more newbies :) congrats and welcome to all... 

Wow MrsR!! Twins!!! Congrats that is great.... Maybe i might be in the same boat as well. but we wont find out till 26th July :( 

OH is away till Wednesday night and we miss him heaps and heaps... How is everyone?


----------



## LucyEmma

Sinead said:


> Hi guys can I creep in, nervously due 24th February
> I already have one gorgeous little girl who is 9 1/2 months - does anyone else have a small age gap?

Hi, im due on the 28th, i have a little age gap, my son is only just a year old :) hope your pregnancy is going well so far xx


----------



## rachael872211

Hey all. 

I had my first go appointment. It was lovely  it felt nice seeing my gp about something nice for a change. 

Winegums sorry but he's got my edc 11/02/11. But put me down as 7+ weeks from my lmp. So i'm confused :-s I don't get it. 

I'm also going to be referred to a consultant because of my ceaserean so that I can have a natural labour. 

Ginger, how come you have a planned ceaserean if u don't mind me asking? 

Mrsr32 I'm really pleased for u. X


----------



## teardrp4u21

is a major B today but all other symptoms have gone away. i slept on my neck wrong so that hurts like an sob today so i suppose that doesn't help.

i don't crave salty or sweet, i crave MEXICAN!! all the time!! nachos, enchiladas, beans, rice. mmmmmm...

as for the sweet meaning girl, not true. my friend just ate nothing but cake for 9 mo and just had a beautiful baby boy.


----------



## ttcstill

winegums said:


> MelanieSweets said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god Mandy .... is she really good this person that did your reading then? i am jeolous i want one now .... how is everyone feeling today? I keep gettin shakes like i need something to eat all the time ... its really bizarre but i had it last pregnancy too xx
> 
> she does ttc readings too there is a thread about her on ttc forums but she has lots of mixed reviews! she told me i wouldnt get preg till augustClick to expand...

I got the jenny reading and she was almost right on for me she predicted I would get my bfp in may from my april cycle and have a girl but I got my bfp in may from my may cycle. Cheri predicted my bfp in june and predicted a boy...... who knows???


----------



## sailor_venus

@MrsR32a-congrats!
@MrsKCBrown-i think it might just be hormones. 

QUOTE=rachael872211;5843015]Hi Ladies, how are we all? 

...I already cant fit into some clothes. I think I must be retaining water because I havent put on weight. I am going to buy a belly belt! Has anyone else brought one of these before? Or a belly band? I'm also going to get one of those.[/QUOTE]

I have been off for so long because I went on a MAD shopping spree for maternity clothes.(My pants were uncomfortable about 2 weeks ago! And it's only gone downhill from there.) I bought 3 belly bands. I got my first on at the end of my last pregnancy and loved it.



mummy to be said:


> Good afternoon ladies. How are you all? Gosh what an interesting morning........ blah.. i wish my dad's family would all just dissappear!!!!! over the f*ing drama!!!!
> 
> Soooooo feel like crap!!! Hope this sickness goes away soon. i never had much of this with Layla!!!!
> 
> How was everyones weekend?

My weekend rocked. I'm sorry your dad's family is being so stressful for you. I would avoid them too. I literally cannot stop vomiting this time, which shocks me because I had NONE of this last time round!

I hope everyone has settled tummies and peaceful rests soon!** If you find any cures for the barfies, please share.**


----------



## moochacha

Good morning ladies, nothing new to report, which for me is really good because I'm being treated for reoccurring MC. Glad to be starting my 5th week yay!!!!!

I'm not feeling anything though only sore breast every now and then, that's it! Oh well I didn't really want MS anyway lol 

Hope you're well!


----------



## rachael872211

Venus I brought a belly band  i ordered it online and can't wait for it to arrive. X


----------



## rachael872211

Is it morning for you now? I'm on a night shift and the fatigue isn't great. X


----------



## wish2bmama

7 week scan in the am!!! EEKKK


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

How is everyone feeling? I am 4 wks, 5 days and feeling pretty good. A little tired, bbs pretty sore, but no MS!! I am also noticing I am hungry all the time!!


----------



## babesx3

teardrp4u21 said:


> is a major B today but all other symptoms have gone away. i slept on my neck wrong so that hurts like an sob today so i suppose that doesn't help.
> 
> i don't crave salty or sweet, i crave MEXICAN!! all the time!! nachos, enchiladas, beans, rice. mmmmmm...
> 
> as for the sweet meaning girl, not true. my friend just ate nothing but cake for 9 mo and just had a beautiful baby boy.

mmm me tooo mexican all the way!!!!
anything spicy actually...... oo nachos... maybe 7.30am..but sounds more appealing than cereal!!!!


----------



## babesx3

Sinead said:


> Hi guys can I creep in, nervously due 24th February
> I already have one gorgeous little girl who is 9 1/2 months - does anyone else have a small age gap?

yeah my first 2 are 15 .5 months apart... then 23.5months between 2 and 3..then there'll be 20 months between 3 and 4...eeeek
4yrs 11months between 4 of them..eeek!!!

it was quite hard the first 2 being 15.5 months apart..but u do get used to juggling, just a bit of a shock to the system after having 1 child!!!
don't worry you'll be fine...just need to be good at multi tasking!!


----------



## mommydelux

Hey ladies!

I haven't been on here for a while - been too busy praying to the porcelain gods!
HAd my first scan yesterday - went really well. OB says everything is where it should be. nice strong heartbeat. 
Next scan is 2 August.


----------



## joyjumper

That's great news mommydelux, glad your scan went well.

:happydance:


----------



## Ley

Sinead said:


> Hi guys can I creep in, nervously due 24th February
> I already have one gorgeous little girl who is 9 1/2 months - does anyone else have a small age gap?

I have 17 months between my girls but there will be just under 3 years between my youngest and this baby. I agree with babesx3 it is a shock to the system and is hard for the first few months but once you get into a routine it's better and my girls are so close now, they are best friends.


----------



## gingerwhinger

Rachael - I am having a planned c section as last time I had a very traumatic labour/birth (2 days in labour and ended up emergency c section under general anesthetic) which triggured a disease called Myasthenia Gravis and resulted in me being very ill for 2 years!! I have a 1 in 3 chance of that happening again so need to do everything in my power to make sure it doesn't - so I will be booked in for a c section. I am not worried about it as I recovered really well from my c section last time - didn't seem to hurt me at all! Thanks for asking :flower:

I am off and on feeling sick - I know full well that it is going to come at me full force soon if it is anything like when I had my son. I spent about 6 weeks in the bathroom and lost a shed load of weight which is handy! Aslong as bean sticks I really don't care :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok and this worry filled icky stage zooms by.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning lovely ladies..... gosh i was on here day before yesterday and theres been loads of posts ... read about people not fitting in, its ok sweetie with my pregnancy brain (i forgot name to many posts after them) but its takes time i never fitted in well to the last group really !! but we're all here to chat and share this lovely experience. 

Mandy i am intrigued about jenny renny see what she says about this pregnancy !!! Mandy are you starting to show yet? i feel bloated and someone said i am showing already with this pregnancy, people gonna think i am getting fat !!! 

Hope all you ladies are ok ... I am off to the coast with my mum and my gorgeous Ridley until Friday but I will be back to catch up on the goss on Friday until then keep smiling and keep enjoying every day (bare with the sickness too hehehe) 

Love xxx :hugs:


----------



## minimoo90

Hey everyone. 

Finally got my dr's appointment to see if ill be allowed an early scan.

How's everyone feeling??

Xx


----------



## lucky3

minimoo90 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Finally got my dr's appointment to see if ill be allowed an early scan.
> 
> How's everyone feeling??
> 
> Xx

Sneezy!! anyone else got horrible hayfever today?? I'd been pleasantly surprised at how well i was coping without my prescribed hayfever meds but it is so not good today!! Perhaps I ought to be praying for rain after all :nope:!!

I'm off to the midwife for my first appointment today hence "working" from home today, yay.


----------



## C&J

Morning everyone, went to the doctors this morning she filled in the referral form for the midwife and we have a booking in appointment on the 15th July. Boobs defintely feel different but other than that and the cm I feel normal. Wish I could fast forward to 12 weeks.


----------



## stylejunkie

Hi Winegums! I'm due on Feb 13th :happydance: 

Would be great to talk to people who are at the same stage as me. 

Thanks stylejunkie


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi all,

Tbh I'm feeling a bit rubbish today, my midwife hasn't rung me yet to book me in - I spoke to the GP surgery ages ago and they said oh we'll take down your details and she'll ring you - yeah ok, when? Everyone else seems to be having scans and appointments and I feel like I'm just bumbling along not knowing anything! Oh and work is hell at the moment, how on earth are you meant to not get stressed when your work is like that?? Apart from that, sorry moan over...

Congrats to all the other newbies! And as for not feeling like we're fitting in, I think we will all feel a bit more like we're "fitting in" when we actually get going...we've got another 8 or so months together! :happydance:


----------



## minimoo90

I've been sneezing more than what I have ever. Maybe this year and thanks to the LO on the way, I may get some hayfever.. :(


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hmmm what's a belly band??


----------



## rachael872211

Chilly, it's a band that goes across your belly so when you are wearing normal tops you wear it underneath as the normal top will be shorter and will show off the bottom of your belly. Does that make sense? I can be rubbish at describing things sometimes. 

I also got a button fastener which allows normal trousers to be worn when they don't fit on your stomach. It's like an extended button. 

They're on eBay. X


----------



## EmzyJA

hi girls. i havent posted on this thread before but i'm due on the 1st feb. 

congrats to all of you btw :)

i found out at 4 weeks, and now i'm 8 weeks. it's been a quick 4 weeks actually. i had some spotting at 6 weeks so went in for a scan to find everything was all ok. was fab seeing our little 'blob' lol. we got to see it's little heart beating so put us at ease. to begin with the only symptom i had was tiredness which has been and still is pretty extreme.

the last week or so i've been getting quite bad sickness. i seen to be able to smell everything and anything and a lot of smells are making my sickness worse. i've been throwing up a good few times a day :( mainly in the evenings which is odd. hope this sickness doesnt last too long. hope you're all ok x


----------



## housewifey

Hiiiii! My EDD is 5th February! It might change tho so I'll update after scan! Woo! February babies! Good Luck ladies xxxxx

I'm getting waaay to excited! Haha!

:dust:


----------



## Virginia

Glad to see everyone is doing well! I am getting anxious for my doc appointment on 30 June. A week from tomorrow!


----------



## vyktoriah

I haven't been to the doctor yet, but the online calculators all say I should be due February 11th! :)


----------



## moochacha

babesx3 said:


> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> is a major B today but all other symptoms have gone away. i slept on my neck wrong so that hurts like an sob today so i suppose that doesn't help.
> 
> i don't crave salty or sweet, i crave MEXICAN!! all the time!! nachos, enchiladas, beans, rice. mmmmmm...
> 
> as for the sweet meaning girl, not true. my friend just ate nothing but cake for 9 mo and just had a beautiful baby boy.
> 
> mmm me tooo mexican all the way!!!!
> anything spicy actually...... oo nachos... maybe 7.30am..but sounds more appealing than cereal!!!!Click to expand...

MMM yummy I'm the same and a little bit Spicy food, we had Thai food tonight and I sat eating it totally oblivious to the outside world. hahah I haven't enjoyed food this much in a long time!

ginger - :hugs: I really hope everything goes smoothly with you this time around and you and bubs have a wonderful experience.

Wow this thread moves sooo fast, it's night time here zzzz time for bed night ladies!


----------



## sleepen

mexican and thai food both sound so good. i am so hungry. too bad the smell and sight of food makes me feel sick.

hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## babesx3

rachael872211 said:


> Chilly, it's a band that goes across your belly so when you are wearing normal tops you wear it underneath as the normal top will be shorter and will show off the bottom of your belly. Does that make sense? I can be rubbish at describing things sometimes.
> 
> I also got a button fastener which allows normal trousers to be worn when they don't fit on your stomach. It's like an extended button.
> 
> They're on eBay. X

i could do with one of those button things!! and bump band...:thumbup:


----------



## babesx3

moochacha said:


> babesx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teardrp4u21 said:
> 
> 
> is a major B today but all other symptoms have gone away. i slept on my neck wrong so that hurts like an sob today so i suppose that doesn't help.
> 
> i don't crave salty or sweet, i crave MEXICAN!! all the time!! nachos, enchiladas, beans, rice. mmmmmm...
> 
> as for the sweet meaning girl, not true. my friend just ate nothing but cake for 9 mo and just had a beautiful baby boy.
> 
> mmm me tooo mexican all the way!!!!
> anything spicy actually...... oo nachos... maybe 7.30am..but sounds more appealing than cereal!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> MMM yummy I'm the same and a little bit Spicy food, we had Thai food tonight and I sat eating it totally oblivious to the outside world. hahah I haven't enjoyed food this much in a long time!
> 
> ginger - :hugs: I really hope everything goes smoothly with you this time around and you and bubs have a wonderful experience.
> 
> Wow this thread moves sooo fast, it's night time here zzzz time for bed night ladies!Click to expand...

mmm i love thai green curry...........mmmmmmm

sweet dreams...or should i say spicy dreams...:haha:


----------



## impatient1

babesx3 said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Chilly, it's a band that goes across your belly so when you are wearing normal tops you wear it underneath as the normal top will be shorter and will show off the bottom of your belly. Does that make sense? I can be rubbish at describing things sometimes.
> 
> I also got a button fastener which allows normal trousers to be worn when they don't fit on your stomach. It's like an extended button.
> 
> They're on eBay. X
> 
> i could do with one of those button things!! and bump band...:thumbup:Click to expand...

These do look fantastic, and very useful.


----------



## rachael872211

I dont need the bump band yet, Im getting it just for the sake of getting it. lol.....ready for my bump...........

But I do need the button thingy......i'm in leggings already. 

My sis told my parents today about her pregnancy! They were shocked, but over the moon, and are really happy we are going to go through it together. Mum started to worry if we went into labour at the same time (chances are slim) and she wouldnt know what to do or where to go. x


----------



## Sophist

Girls I'm nervous today. I woke up feeling...not pregnant. Boobs are still sensitive, but not sore. No morning sickness at all. Usually I don't have MS this early, not until about 6 weeks, but since I have been sick this week up until now, I'm a little worried. I am still tired and short of breath, so hopefully I'm just having a "good" day and not sick?

Please send sticky baby vibes for me!


----------



## wiiwidow

Sophist, I'm sure that everything will be ok, symptoms seem to be coming and going for me ALL the time, I had a few days quite early on when I really didn't feel pregnant and even bbs stopped hurting! Fingers crossed for you, but I'm sure everything will be ok!

Must apologise for being a moaning minnie early, today was just a bit tough and needed a rant! Anyway it worked cos mw rang me this afternoon and I have an app booked in for the 9th July - she comes to me - how cool is that! I didn't realise they came avisiting! :) Got off the phone and thought...oh maybe I should just go a test again, just to be sure...:dohh: :haha:


----------



## ttcstill

Scan went well baby is .73cm and heart is beating at 131 bpm........ everything looks great!!!!!


----------



## kayla2010

hiya can i be added please, 26 th feb :) happy and healthy 9months ladies!


----------



## ttcstill

Due date changed to Feb 10th!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Virginia said:


> Glad to see everyone is doing well! I am getting anxious for my doc appointment on 30 June. A week from tomorrow!

I have my 3rd Dr appt on June 30 as well, and Im just as excited. I get scans every 2 weeks until I make 10 weeks, so I really look forward to see the babycakes. Good luck on your appt. Im sure it will be awesome.

Congrats to all the new BFPS! Im so excited for everyone:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ttcstill said:


> Due date changed to Feb 10th!

Awesome about the babies heartbeat. That is simply wonderful!:thumbup:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies, how are we all this evening? Feel like i haven't been on for ages! Congrats to all the new ladies joining H&H 9 months!!
Only 3 weeks until my scan :) can't wait x


----------



## Sinead

wow its nice to know that other people have had their lo's close together and survived lol. 
I have the booking in appt at the mw on monday, so hopefully things will seem more real as I have no real symptoms atm, or I just don't have time for them

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## rachael872211

Vyktoria we have the same due date  

Mrskcbrown I'd love to have fortnightly scans. I'm so impatient. Lol. When I saw my doc yesterday he actually asked me if I like my 12 week scan. Er yes!!! X


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies how are we all ??.

Been having a very sicky day wich i am annoyed about as i fancied a Burger King soooo bad and it stayed down all of 5 mins :(.

Looking forward to scan on the 30th :) getting closer now, Still havent been to Drs to confirm pregnancy i wanna see bubs on the private scan first then will go .

Hows every one been on this very hot day ?. xx


----------



## MommaCC

hey ladies hows everyone??

Little bit worried can i have your opinions obviously with the wedding so close people keep offering me champers?? i had two small glasses with a three course meal tonight along with a big glas of water do you think that will be ok?? i know i shouldnt have any but its so hard when its bought for you and you cant refuse??? stressing out!!! 

C xoxox


----------



## mrskcbrown

rachael872211 said:


> Vyktoria we have the same due date
> 
> Mrskcbrown I'd love to have fortnightly scans. I'm so impatient. Lol. When I saw my doc yesterday he actually asked me if I like my 12 week scan. Er yes!!! X

Yes! Of course you would like your scan! Silly DR!:haha: I know when you do go everything will be ok

@mommacc: Im thinking "champers" is liquor?:shrug: If so, I think that one time may be fine but not sure if Id do it again. I actually drank 2 days before I found out I was BFP and everything is ok. The Dr said it was fine but not to do it anymore. So dont worry.:hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

mrskcbrown said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Vyktoria we have the same due date
> 
> Mrskcbrown I'd love to have fortnightly scans. I'm so impatient. Lol. When I saw my doc yesterday he actually asked me if I like my 12 week scan. Er yes!!! X
> 
> Yes! Of course you would like your scan! Silly DR!:haha: I know when you do go everything will be ok
> 
> @mommacc: Im thinking "champers" is liquor?:shrug: If so, I think that one time may be fine but not sure if Id do it again. I actually drank 2 days before I found out I was BFP and everything is ok. The Dr said it was fine but not to do it anymore. So dont worry.:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so. It's rubbish not having scans until 12 weeks. You just have to remain positive  

Only 5 weeks to go. Lol. X


----------



## Chilly Willy

mummymadness said:


> Been having a very sicky day wich i am annoyed about as i fancied a Burger King soooo bad and it stayed down all of 5 mins :(.

Wow MM - That sounds PERFECT to me! The pleasure and boldness of a BK meal with non of the calories!! :lol: That sounds like I think eating disorders are a good thing - obviously I don't - but I do think that enjoying the foods you normally avoid coz they are too bold is definitely the silver lining of MS!! I'm LOVING icecream and cheese at the mo!!! mmmmm - I tend to see them wrapped in porcelain a while later but I LOVE them when they go down in the first place!!!!

This thread is REALLY hard to keep up with!!! You don't check in for 24 hours and then you have comments on loads of posts but by the time you get to the end of them all you can't remember who they are for!!! hmmmmm!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies? How do I get one of those February lovebugs tickers?


----------



## Sophist

Sophist said:


> Girls I'm nervous today. I woke up feeling...not pregnant. Boobs are still sensitive, but not sore. No morning sickness at all. Usually I don't have MS this early, not until about 6 weeks, but since I have been sick this week up until now, I'm a little worried. I am still tired and short of breath, so hopefully I'm just having a "good" day and not sick?
> 
> Please send sticky baby vibes for me!

Well as an update--now I'm pretty sick. :D


----------



## mummymadness

Chilly Willy said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Been having a very sicky day wich i am annoyed about as i fancied a Burger King soooo bad and it stayed down all of 5 mins :(.
> 
> Wow MM - That sounds PERFECT to me! The pleasure and boldness of a BK meal with non of the calories!! :lol: That sounds like I think eating disorders are a good thing - obviously I don't - but I do think that enjoying the foods you normally avoid coz they are too bold is definitely the silver lining of MS!! I'm LOVING icecream and cheese at the mo!!! mmmmm - I tend to see them wrapped in porcelain a while later but I LOVE them when they go down in the first place!!!!
> 
> This thread is REALLY hard to keep up with!!! You don't check in for 24 hours and then you have comments on loads of posts but by the time you get to the end of them all you can't remember who they are for!!! hmmmmm!Click to expand...


Hummmm Is that cheese and icecream together lmao now that is a strange concocotion lol, Yep i do think the same waste of money to see it down the pan but god the taste was worth it lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I found the ticker. No help needed.


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Taylorr said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, my EDD is 4th Feb. This is my first, I am excited and very nervous.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else
> 
> x

hi going by dates the doc gave me im also due feb 4th but this may change when i get bloods done next week and they can check its kinda hard for me to know for sure as i was on the pill when i concieved lol (big shock for me and OH lol ) congrats by the way :)


----------



## ttcstill

scan picture is now in pregnancy journal!


----------



## mummymadness

ur pregnancy journal link aint workin hun glad scan went well tho xx


----------



## rachael872211

Chilly you need multi quote! X


----------



## teardrp4u21

ttcstill said:


> scan picture is now in pregnancy journal!


not working, love!


----------



## moochacha

Sophist said:


> Sophist said:
> 
> 
> Girls I'm nervous today. I woke up feeling...not pregnant. Boobs are still sensitive, but not sore. No morning sickness at all. Usually I don't have MS this early, not until about 6 weeks, but since I have been sick this week up until now, I'm a little worried. I am still tired and short of breath, so hopefully I'm just having a "good" day and not sick?
> 
> Please send sticky baby vibes for me!
> 
> Well as an update--now I'm pretty sick. :DClick to expand...

hehe yay for sickness!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies.... Gosh i feel down right yuck this morning! Nothing seems to make me feel any better!!!! :( i hate it! I dont think i had this with layla.... :( 

How are you all?? I am sooo jealous with you all getting early scans!! i really wanted to get one but just cant fit one in anywhere :( it sucks... Oh well.. i will just have to wait and see i guess.... 

OH comes back from work this afternoon i am sooo excited! i cant wait to see him! he has only been gone for 3 night but i still miss him ALOT!!!!! 

Is anyone "showing" yet???


----------



## Sophist

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies.... Gosh i feel down right yuck this morning! Nothing seems to make me feel any better!!!! :( i hate it! I dont think i had this with layla.... :(
> 
> How are you all?? I am sooo jealous with you all getting early scans!! i really wanted to get one but just cant fit one in anywhere :( it sucks... Oh well.. i will just have to wait and see i guess....
> 
> *OH comes back from work this afternoon i am sooo excited! i cant wait to see him! he has only been gone for 3 night but i still miss him ALOT!!!!! *
> 
> Is anyone "showing" yet???

Does he often travel for work? Mine is away right now too, and won't be back until tomorrow night.


----------



## mummy to be

Sophist said:


> Does he often travel for work? Mine is away right now too, and won't be back until tomorrow night.

Yeah Soph. He is gone most weeks. At least one or two nights a week. it sucks... But it could be alot worse... So i am lucky there... 

What does your OH do???


----------



## MrsLo

Mummy to be, everyone says I'm showing. I keep saying no no its just bloat, but my mom, grandma, friends, and husband all say I look pregnant for sure. 
It seems early, but I can't deny that my pants won't button, even in the morning!


----------



## teardrp4u21

just got a "i am very concerned" email from my parents about the baby. will a mother ever stop being a mother? i'm damn close to 29 and married mom, let me go.

if i expected anything different i was kidding myself.


----------



## mummy to be

Mrs Lo :0 Awwww you should post up a pic :) i would but i am a fattie hehehehehehe 

Tear - What did your mum say? Are you ok? I hope she is supporting your decision babe... :) We are here for you and i hope your ok! You dont need the stress right now... Trust me i am dealing with being "cut" out of my family as we speak but i have just disconnected myself from it all.. i need to for the safety and peace of mind of my new baby and our family!!!


----------



## Sophist

mummy to be said:


> Sophist said:
> 
> 
> Does he often travel for work? Mine is away right now too, and won't be back until tomorrow night.
> 
> Yeah Soph. He is gone most weeks. At least one or two nights a week. it sucks... But it could be alot worse... So i am lucky there...
> 
> What does your OH do???Click to expand...

Mine travels usually Monday night to Thursday night during the school year (not every week, but this year it was most weeks). He is a consultant for education reform so he travels around training teachers. What does yours do?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sophist said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophist said:
> 
> 
> Does he often travel for work? Mine is away right now too, and won't be back until tomorrow night.
> 
> Yeah Soph. He is gone most weeks. At least one or two nights a week. it sucks... But it could be alot worse... So i am lucky there...
> 
> What does your OH do???Click to expand...
> 
> Mine travels usually Monday night to Thursday night during the school year (not every week, but this year it was most weeks). He is a consultant for education reform so he travels around training teachers. What does yours do?Click to expand...

Thats awesome. Im an educator and I like to here stuff about making educators more qualified.:thumbup:


----------



## Sophist

teardrp4u21 said:


> just got a *"i am very concerned" *email from my parents about the baby. will a mother ever stop being a mother? i'm damn close to 29 and married mom, let me go.
> 
> if i expected anything different i was kidding myself.

Why the concern? This is why I can't tell my IL's anything--if I make any kind of revelation about my life (even a facebook status) they chime in with concern about my decision making. Hopefully we won't act that way when our kids are grown!


----------



## goddess25

So over the past few days it seems like the first tri tiredness has kicked in.... I am also having stronger waves of nausea but they are still ok at the moment. My MS never kicked in until about 6 weeks with Euan and lasted till 16 weeks so I am just hoping that it stays mildish right now.
I have my first midwife appointment next fri and a early scan on the 6th July so I am really looking forward to that.
Hope your all doing ok.


----------



## mummy to be

Sophist said:


> Mine travels usually Monday night to Thursday night during the school year (not every week, but this year it was most weeks). He is a consultant for education reform so he travels around training teachers. What does yours do?

Oh sounds like interesting work. My OH is a Pest Controller. The business he works for has a massive work area so he has to travel to get it all covered. they are trying to hire more people so that he wont be away so much.. But we will see.... I hope they find someone soon lol :)


----------



## joyjumper

Morning ladies

Urgh, I'm feeling rough and tired this morning. I also woke up in the early hours with a painful tummy ache, pretty sure it was trapped wind! :blush: 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> Sophist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophist said:
> 
> 
> Does he often travel for work? Mine is away right now too, and won't be back until tomorrow night.
> 
> Yeah Soph. He is gone most weeks. At least one or two nights a week. it sucks... But it could be alot worse... So i am lucky there...
> 
> What does your OH do???Click to expand...
> 
> Mine travels usually Monday night to Thursday night during the school year (not every week, but this year it was most weeks). He is a consultant for education reform so he travels around training teachers. What does yours do?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats awesome. Im an educator and I like to here stuff about making educators more qualified.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hehe I just started my Bachelors in Education, I'm a Nursing Practitioner currently but I'm looking at a career change. I love my job it just doesn't suit my lifestyle. Shift work is really bad and I've been moved to the ER department working as a N Practitioner.

I'm 4 weeks into my Bachelors in Education luckily they take into account my previous masters and I only have to study for 2.5 years rather than the full 5 years. :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

joyjumper said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Urgh, I'm feeling rough and tired this morning. I also woke up in the early hours with a painful tummy ache, pretty sure it was trapped wind! :blush:
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

Awww hope your day gets better :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies how are we all ???.

I am shattered but not sick today so far so whooooo for that, Joy hun Trapped Wind is a bugger and a half i hate it but find a gentle walk around the block helps clear that lol.

Better go get in the garden and try get some sun on my very pale body lol. xx


----------



## minimoo90

Hey, How's everyone feeling today?

I'm peeing like a mad woman, but am slightly relaxed, as the EPU should be calling me this week for an early scan. I have to thank the Dr for calming my nerves this morning.

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Bet your looking forward to it Minimoo glad your relaxing, I am looking forward to our early scan but have to wait until the 30th Hurry up and get here lol 7 more sleeps xx


----------



## winegums

hey everyone just a quick check in to say i hope everyone is doing well! today is a busy day for me moving house and studying and then bringing my dad home from hospital after 5 weeks....... and its his birthday!! i feel exhausted! ohh and i have to pay a parking ticket... and i have to find out why money has disapeared out of my debit account"!!!!!!! ahhhhh


----------



## minimoo90

lol, it's soo nerve wracking.. Fingers crossed for your scan.

My OH isn't comming or that interested, but my friend wants to come, I'm finding a way of telling him it could be an internal scan, and how that sight may taint him for the rest of his life..


----------



## minimoo90

winegums said:


> hey everyone just a quick check in to say i hope everyone is doing well! today is a busy day for me moving house and studying and then bringing my dad home from hospital after 5 weeks....... and its his birthday!! i feel exhausted! ohh and i have to pay a parking ticket... and i have to find out why money has disapeared out of my debit account"!!!!!!! ahhhhh

You are busy!!

Does anyone else have access to your account??


----------



## mummymadness

wow wine i am so sorry about the money thats awful hope you get chance to rest hun xx


----------



## Virginia

You guys are so lucky to have an early scan. I am hoping I can get them to do one on me. I called them yesterday and asked for one at my appointment, and she said it goes case by case. I told her I was worried because of my last m/c, and she said that they would take care of me...I hope that means I'll get one!


----------



## sahrene1978

Had my first vomit this morning YAHH!!! Ugh... Each day it seems to kick in a little more.I have one problem though, I ate a slightly running egg yolk this morning. I just could not bare to cook it completely. A hard hard yolk makes me gross out. I dont know what to do. I enjoy an occasional egg so much but it has to be with an undercooked yolk. :( I stay away from everything else why is this one thing so hard to give up! I think I need an intervention... 

Sahrene


----------



## Virginia

sahrene1978 said:


> Had my first vomit this morning YAHH!!! Ugh... Each day it seems to kick in a little more.I have one problem though, I ate a slightly running egg yolk this morning. I just could not bare to cook it completely. A hard hard yolk makes me gross out. I dont know what to do. I enjoy an occasional egg so much but it has to be with an undercooked yolk. :( I stay away from everything else why is this one thing so hard to give up! I think I need an intervention...
> 
> Sahrene

If you get pasteurized eggs, then you should be fine. =)


----------



## minimoo90

Virginia said:


> You guys are so lucky to have an early scan. I am hoping I can get them to do one on me. I called them yesterday and asked for one at my appointment, and she said it goes case by case. I told her I was worried because of my last m/c, and she said that they would take care of me...I hope that means I'll get one!


They should do, if not have you got an EPU at your local hospital? I've heard some people can self refer. If my Dr didn't refer me I was going to pay for an early scan.

I was suprised when the doctor actually started getting all the forms out and told me how closely I am going to be watched, made me feel like a VIP, shame it is because of my previous Molar, rather than me just being pregnant..

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Virginia

minimoo90 said:


> They should do, if not have you got an EPU at your local hospital? I've heard some people can self refer. If my Dr didn't refer me I was going to pay for an early scan.
> 
> I was suprised when the doctor actually started getting all the forms out and told me how closely I am going to be watched, made me feel like a VIP, shame it is because of my previous Molar, rather than me just being pregnant..
> 
> Fingers crossed.

I am going to a free clinic, so I think I need a pretty good reason to get an ultrasound. The place I am going isn't really the doctors, they just "confirm" the pregnancy and give free classes and help me find a OB or (hopefully) midwife. They should be pretty helpful in helping me find the best deals because I'm going to be paying out of pocket for everything.


----------



## minimoo90

Virginia said:


> minimoo90 said:
> 
> 
> They should do, if not have you got an EPU at your local hospital? I've heard some people can self refer. If my Dr didn't refer me I was going to pay for an early scan.
> 
> I was suprised when the doctor actually started getting all the forms out and told me how closely I am going to be watched, made me feel like a VIP, shame it is because of my previous Molar, rather than me just being pregnant..
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> I am going to a free clinic, so I think I need a pretty good reason to get an ultrasound. The place I am going isn't really the doctors, they just "confirm" the pregnancy and give free classes and help me find a OB or (hopefully) midwife. They should be pretty helpful in helping me find the best deals because I'm going to be paying out of pocket for everything.Click to expand...



A free clinic? Never heard of one of those before, what are they?


----------



## Sophist

mummy to be said:


> Oh sounds like interesting work. My OH is a Pest Controller. The business he works for has a massive work area so he has to travel to get it all covered. they are trying to hire more people so that he wont be away so much.. But we will see.... I hope they find someone soon lol :)

He really likes it. I hope they hire someone to ease the burden on your OH (what does OH stand for? I'm used to seeing Dh on most forums, for Dear Husband, or alternatively Darned Husband) so you can see him more often.



mrskcbrown said:


> Thats awesome. Im an educator and I like to here stuff about making educators more qualified.:thumbup:

Thanks! They are having tremendous results, dropping special ed numbers like crazy & building teacher confidence & skills. They are in 9 states now--unfortunately not the one we live in, so he's never home for dinner. :D

Are you a teacher? I used to sub, and then I did some psychometric for special ed for awhile. I loved it--I've thought of going back for another degree so I can teach. Maybe after this little one is here.



moochacha said:


> Hehe I just started my Bachelors in Education, I'm a Nursing Practitioner currently but I'm looking at a career change. I love my job it just doesn't suit my lifestyle. Shift work is really bad and I've been moved to the ER department working as a N Practitioner.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks into my Bachelors in Education luckily they take into account my previous masters and I only have to study for 2.5 years rather than the full 5 years. :happydance:

Nice! Good luck with your program. At least will they give you a salary step for your Masters? Are you working/going to school at the same time? That's a lot on your plate at once!




sahrene1978 said:


> Had my first vomit this morning YAHH!!! Ugh... Each day it seems to kick in a little more.I have one problem though, I ate a slightly running egg yolk this morning. I just could not bare to cook it completely. A hard hard yolk makes me gross out. I dont know what to do. I enjoy an occasional egg so much but it has to be with an undercooked yolk. :( I stay away from everything else why is this one thing so hard to give up! I think I need an intervention...
> 
> Sahrene

I prefer soft egg yolks too--they have to be set, not super runny. It will be hard for me to give up too.

*joyjumper & minimoo90*

I woke up feeling slightly sick this morning, which made me happy to know LO is still doing well. Not overly motivated today for the things I need to get done though, I just want to lounge around.


----------



## wish2bmama

Morning ladies!
Had my 7 week scan yesterday. We are having TWINS!! :happydance:


----------



## sahrene1978

Virginia said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first vomit this morning YAHH!!! Ugh... Each day it seems to kick in a little more.I have one problem though, I ate a slightly running egg yolk this morning. I just could not bare to cook it completely. A hard hard yolk makes me gross out. I dont know what to do. I enjoy an occasional egg so much but it has to be with an undercooked yolk. :( I stay away from everything else why is this one thing so hard to give up! I think I need an intervention...
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> If you get pasteurized eggs, then you should be fine. =)Click to expand...

Oh really? I have to check to see if they are. Thanks! 

Sahrene


----------



## Lil_Apple

winegums...I just seen your name and now REEAALLYY want Winegums...:dohh: gutted


----------



## Lil_Apple

wish2bmama said:


> Morning ladies!
> Had my 7 week scan yesterday. We are having TWINS!! :happydance:

oh my goodness Congrats :happydance:


----------



## sahrene1978

wish2bmama said:


> Morning ladies!
> Had my 7 week scan yesterday. We are having TWINS!! :happydance:

Oh boy! Congrats! I have a set of twins and they are fun but a lot of work.. I am still praying I just have one healthy sticky bean. My friends keep saying I am having another set.

Sahrene


----------



## candy_hepburn

hey guys im due 18th of feb. 
very nervous but excited and yes it does feel like ages away!!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks ladies! It is still sinking in. DH is just soo happy. 

That's awesome Sahrene!! :)


----------



## ttcstill

I cannot get my pregnancy journal to work so here is the pic of my scan.

If anyone can help me with getting a link to my journal in my signature it would be greatly appreciated.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0115.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo wow congrats on twins Mama so many BFPs lately are turning in to Twins so you have twice the joy now hun well done xxxxxxxxxxx

TTc your scan looks lovely hun, A cute little button x


----------



## ttcstill

wish2bmama said:


> Morning ladies!
> Had my 7 week scan yesterday. We are having TWINS!! :happydance:

Wow congrats!


----------



## evewidow

Hi , I havent got my "official" date yet but it seems to average at the 21st :D hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## sailor_venus

wish2bmama said:


> Morning ladies!
> Had my 7 week scan yesterday. We are having TWINS!! :happydance:

Congrats!!! DH says he's hoping for twins. It doesn't run in either of our families though.  It will be so much work but so much fun I bet! Two little bundles to snuggle. But two poopy diapers. Hmmm. Congrats again! So excited for you!


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you!! Yea... the diaper bit is going to be interesting!!! DH wants to start stocking up now! haha


----------



## wish2bmama

Also, I put the pic of the scan up on my journal! :happydance:


----------



## Gille01

Hi, guys! I'm due Feb 23rd. I haven't gotten an official due date but my first scan is tomorrow so I might then! I don't know if they start dating this early or next week at 6 weeks though. For now please put me at Feb 23rd! Thanks!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey all, congrats on the twins wish2bmama :) and congrats on all the new BFP's feel sick today, not been sick yet though, just the thought of food eww :( hows everyone feeling today? x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Oooo Wish2beMama - that is awesome!!! What a shock!!! Congratulations!
Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s and members too!
Wooohoooo


----------



## Burgers99

Hello! I'd like to join, please. My due date is 25th Feb :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the new BFPS!

@wish2bamama: COngrats on the twins:happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

Congrats to all the new bfps!!

Paiytonsmummy, I so know the feeling. I feel all sick when I think or see food. Ick, BUT I have yet to actually get sick.


----------



## SIEGAL

Virginia said:


> minimoo90 said:
> 
> 
> They should do, if not have you got an EPU at your local hospital? I've heard some people can self refer. If my Dr didn't refer me I was going to pay for an early scan.
> 
> I was suprised when the doctor actually started getting all the forms out and told me how closely I am going to be watched, made me feel like a VIP, shame it is because of my previous Molar, rather than me just being pregnant..
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> I am going to a free clinic, so I think I need a pretty good reason to get an ultrasound. The place I am going isn't really the doctors, they just "confirm" the pregnancy and give free classes and help me find a OB or (hopefully) midwife. They should be pretty helpful in helping me find the best deals because I'm going to be paying out of pocket for everything.Click to expand...

 i think if you are pregnant you are automatically entitled to medicaid (assuming you are US citizen) and then you may have more choices than just free clinics. A friend of my husband was on medicaid and she gave birth at Cornell (NYC- Upper east side), literally the best hospital in the world (Clinton just had his surgery there, all the politicians, celebrities, and royalty do). So Look at all your options. Good Luck.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

wish2bmama said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps!!
> 
> Paiytonsmummy, I so know the feeling. I feel all sick when I think or see food. Ick, BUT I have yet to actually get sick.

i hope it just stays as nausea, i had this with my first, i don't think i could cope with actually being sick lol, is this your first? x


----------



## Sophist

Awesome how many are getting their BFP's for late February! It should be fun to go through this together! Congrats.

And the twins...that's just so neat!


----------



## mlyn26

My pregnancy was ectopic, had surgery to remove yesterday. I wish u all best wishes x


----------



## Sophist

mlyn26 said:


> My pregnancy was ectopic, had surgery to remove yesterday. I wish u all best wishes x

Oh no. :( I'm sorry, and I hope your recovery goes well. :cry:


----------



## lucky3

mlyn26 said:


> My pregnancy was ectopic, had surgery to remove yesterday. I wish u all best wishes x

oh big hugs :hugs:


----------



## carmyz

mlyn26 said:


> My pregnancy was ectopic, had surgery to remove yesterday. I wish u all best wishes x

Oh hun im so very sorry to hear this i hope ur ok xxx

Congrats to the new ladies with BFPs look forward to gettin to know u :)

wow wish2bmama thats excellent news FX the babies are born healthy :thumbup:

not much goin on here ..im ringing up the ultrasound place today to book in a scan for next wk im so excited but scared of wat im goin to see..i just want to see a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat FX. My bloods came back all good and i ll be havin the nt scan at 12 wks also iv never seen one of my babys at that stage so it ll be cool.

hope everyone is well take care


----------



## wiiwidow

mlyn26 said:


> My pregnancy was ectopic, had surgery to remove yesterday. I wish u all best wishes x

OH no, poor you, so sorry to hear that. :nope: xx :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

Originally Posted by mlyn26 
My pregnancy was ectopic, had surgery to remove yesterday. I wish u all best wishes x

so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Myln - Oh hun i am soooo sorry to hear about your loss... Massive hugs and hope your have a fast recovery! 

wish2bmumma - Congrats on your twins... :) You very lucky!!! I hope we have twins!!!

How is everyone else?? I just feel absolutely feral this morning... SOOOOOO tired and blah!! Might have alot to do with my darling child who is waking up 3 to 4 times a night with nightmares from teething!! GRRRR the poor thing.....


----------



## wish2bmama

myln, so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:


----------



## LucyEmma

Myln-sorry to hear of your loss :( x


----------



## mummymadness

Myln so so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## teardrp4u21

mummy to be said:


> Mrs Lo :0 Awwww you should post up a pic :) i would but i am a fattie hehehehehehe
> 
> Tear - What did your mum say? Are you ok? I hope she is supporting your decision babe... :) We are here for you and i hope your ok! You dont need the stress right now... Trust me i am dealing with being "cut" out of my family as we speak but i have just disconnected myself from it all.. i need to for the safety and peace of mind of my new baby and our family!!!

she just asked me things that made me feel like she thought i was a complete idiot. like what if the baby gets sick, what about money when you're on maternity leave, how are you going to feed it, who's going to care for baby while you're working. really mom? i'm going to leave the baby in the crib until we get home, never thought about any of that. *eye roll* she's acting like i'm a 19 yr old girl living at home and just announce my bf got me preggy. i pointed out to her that i am almost 29, married to a man i've been with for 5 yrs, have a step son already. sad i need to even point any of that out. hopefully my dad will have one of the usual "dana is now an adult" talks with her. baby of the family and going thru this first is hard i'm sure.
dad rescued the day with an email of how he's going to try to not spoil the little one too much. <3

one week from today for the first u/s!! can hardly wait to see the little blob and know it's real. as of now it all feels like a dream


----------



## moochacha

mlyn26 said:


> My pregnancy was ectopic, had surgery to remove yesterday. I wish u all best wishes x

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

mlyn:hugs::hugs: Praying for you and your recovery.


----------



## moochacha

Omg I can't wait till we're all in the 3rd and having our babies I'm soo excited :happydance: I feel really sick today, have to much heartburn, lost all my cravings and now I just don't feel like eating at all. I'm starting to feel pregnant!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Virginia

minimoo90 said:


> A free clinic? Never heard of one of those before, what are they?

I am in the US, but a free clinic is a place that usually teenagers go when they get pregnant unexpectedly...or adults that just don't have a family doctor or regular OBGYN, it's a great resource for birthing and parenting classes because they offer them free, plus they help a person find the best deals, sliding scales based on income, or even medicaid...It's called the Pregnancy Care Center, it's kinda like Planned Parenthood if you've ever heard of that, but I actually got referred to The Pregnancy Care Center when I thought I mighta been miscarrying last time and called a 800 number. They set up an appointment there with me for the next day which was cool, and since they were really nice, I thought it would be a great place to go to get the pregnancy "confirmed" and hopefully an early scan. (especially since it costs $40 just to go to the doctors in my town, and an additional $20 for the pregnancy test to "confirm" it before they are even willing to talk to you about an OBGYN.) 



SIEGAL said:


> i think if you are pregnant you are automatically entitled to medicaid (assuming you are US citizen) and then you may have more choices than just free clinics. A friend of my husband was on medicaid and she gave birth at Cornell (NYC- Upper east side), literally the best hospital in the world (Clinton just had his surgery there, all the politicians, celebrities, and royalty do). So Look at all your options. Good Luck.

Unfortunately, the medicaid is income based and we make too much gross income. If they were smart and calculated it on how much we actually get (cause my DH pays about $400 in child support for his daughter each month), then we would qualify....it's pretty stupid because we can't really afford medical insurance (not that I can get it anyways, because all the plans require a woman to be on it for at least a year before she can get pregnant or they won't cover it)...so yeah, good ole American health services...guaranteed to either break ya or kill ya.


Anyways, CONGRATS on the twins!! I am hoping for twins myself, but it doesn't run in either of our families either, so a very slim chance. At this point, I just want a healthy baby.


----------



## C&J

mlyn Im so sorry x


----------



## joyjumper

So sorry to hear your news mlyn

x


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

mlyn, so sorry to hear that. I cant even imagine. Many prayers sent your way :)


----------



## ttcstill

mlyn so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## washsten

Wow, 116 pages already. There are too many posts to follow. LOL!

I'm excited about my 1st doctor visit tomorrow. Symptoms still come and go, with the exception of the extreme bloating, tender boobs and some mild cramping. I feel insane for wanting a bit of nausea. I was sick for 12 weeks with my first; You would think I would be celebrating. :happydance: How soon we forget. LOL.


----------



## washsten

mlyn26 said:


> My pregnancy was ectopic, had surgery to remove yesterday. I wish u all best wishes x

So sorry for your loss mlyn. :hugs:


----------



## Raven24

can i go on the list im not on yet im due 9th feb thanks


----------



## sleepen

ok so i had my first do visit last night. he changed my due date to 2/19/11. he also set me up for a scan on 7/7. can't wait, but due date may change again then well see. as for my fall he said not to worry if anything was going to happen it would have happened already. so that was a little reasuring.
hope everyone is feeling well today.


----------



## sleepen

mlyn26 so sorry for your loss hun


----------



## Kess

Grrr I've been trying to phone the Drs to book in with the midwife since I'm 7 weeks today, and they're shut :(. I'll have to ring tomorrow.

I'm CRAVING a Big Mac!! But my IBS has been worse since my all-day-and-night sickness started (presumably the rush of hormones) and fat is a trigger for my IBS so I'm not sure I can risk it. I've been trying to figure out how to make it tolerable for me, googling what percentage of fat it is etc lol. I'm mad.

I'm also really broody. A weird thing to say, I know, but I'm not especially broody for babies right now since the pregnancy doesn't feel real yet. I'm (typically for me) broody for puppies! My youngest dog is only just over a year and a half old, and with the pregnancy it's not a good time anyway for another dog, but I can't help looking at cute pictures of gorgeous longcoat chihuahua pups...

Anyone else animal-broody?


----------



## Shey

Hey I won't be having a baby in feb! had a mc on the 18th. :(


----------



## Emmag36

Shey said:


> Hey I won't be having a baby in feb! had a mc on the 18th. :(


Sorry to hear about your loss. 

Best wishes.


----------



## C&J

Sorry for your loss Shey (((((((((((hugs)))))))))) , Im still feeling pretty normal . Feel a bit tired this afternoon but not sure if thats because of the heat. Have felt some small waves of sickness but theyve disappeared as quickly as they came. Boobs still tender as well.


----------



## Shey

Thanks ladies! I wish ya'll the best of luck and a happy and healthy 9/10 months


----------



## rachael872211

Sorry Shey for your loss. x


----------



## rachael872211

I know I shouldnt have, but a test fell out of my cupboard today, so I just used it, and I have hardly no line :-o 

Its lighter than when I got my BFP 3 weeks ago. 

I did read that you shouldnt test after 6 weeks because of the placenta starting to work after this time, but what does that mean? 

Everything else is still the same. I still feel the same and have the same symptoms. No cramping or spotting. 

I dont want to ring the doctor cos he'll think i'm stupid for doing a test. 

For me it was FMU cos I am working nights, and they are always lighter for some reason....I might just test before I go to bed tomorrow :-S

I'm confused and don't know what to think. x


----------



## Shey

Thank you Rachael. Hmm... that is weird I have never see that happen to anyone before. I hope things go well for you


----------



## tinkerbellfan

how is everyone ? i got my 1st midwife app on monday for bloods etc she is coming to my home im bit nervous but also looking forward to it ive been trying to take in BFP for few weeks now but i think until i have apps and scan its not gona feel real lol i should find out a more definate due date as well until scan anyway :) had symptoms for first few weeks but seem less now :( not sure if thats right or not still got bloating and im so tired lol x


----------



## mummy2lissy

Hey everyone, congratualtions! Im due on the 10th feb (well up to know thats my date!)I have my first MW appt on the , this will be my 2nd child :)
Hope everybody is okay x


----------



## mrskcbrown

rachael872211 said:


> I know I shouldnt have, but a test fell out of my cupboard today, so I just used it, and I have hardly no line :-o
> 
> Its lighter than when I got my BFP 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I did read that you shouldnt test after 6 weeks because of the placenta starting to work after this time, but what does that mean?
> 
> Everything else is still the same. I still feel the same and have the same symptoms. No cramping or spotting.
> 
> I dont want to ring the doctor cos he'll think i'm stupid for doing a test.
> 
> For me it was FMU cos I am working nights, and they are always lighter for some reason....I might just test before I go to bed tomorrow :-S
> 
> I'm confused and don't know what to think. x

Dont test anymore hun. Ive only tested the one day I got the BFP and even stopped charting as soon as I got BFP so that I have less stress. Im sure all is well with your pregnancy. If it makes you feel better I would call DR. He might question why you tested after you knew you were pregnant, just tell him you had an extra test and you were curious. Thats what they are there for, to help. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## jenjo1992

heyy everyone :)

i am due 11th Feb :p hope i can join

xxx


----------



## stunned

EDD is Feb 25th here :)


----------



## ttcstill

Racheal don't feel silly hun because I tested until I ran out of tests....... lol.

I do not know why they would be getting lighter??????? Have you had a scan yet?



Shey I am so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## i_am_JENNA

Hi girls. I am due on February 26, 2011. Which just happens to be the birthday of my best friend, lol. How weird!


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies, Sorry i havent been online today been soooo sick its unreal !.

6 more sleeps to scan soooo excited althow a bit aprehaensive as my cousin is a very very good phsycic and she predicts Twins !!! i think we would die of shock we already have 3 babies in the house .

Anyways hows every one today ??. xx


----------



## Sophist

Kess said:


> I'm also really broody. A weird thing to say, I know, but I'm not especially broody for babies right now since the pregnancy doesn't feel real yet. I'm (typically for me) broody for puppies! My youngest dog is only just over a year and a half old, and with the pregnancy it's not a good time anyway for another dog, but I can't help looking at cute pictures of gorgeous longcoat chihuahua pups...
> 
> Anyone else animal-broody?

I am practically all the time. I love puppies and can't get enough. Yesterday I saw some girls from my youth program with their puppies--a shih tzu yorkie cross and a yorkie chihuahua cross and they were both so adorable. Made me want a tiny puppy in the worst way.



Shey said:


> Hey I won't be having a baby in feb! had a mc on the 18th. :(

I'm sorry. I hope all is well for you and best of luck trying again.


----------



## littlebabyno4

Hi Everyone, Congrats to you all on your good news. I just found out on Monday that I'm pregnant with our 4th baby. I'm calculating that I'm due Feb 14th. Little nervous at min have very very slight brown spotting and feel soooo achey in lower abdomen and top of my legs achey can,t remember havin this with other pregnancies although had the spotting with last pregnancy and it turned out to be nothing serious but still leavin me panicking at every twinge I get. :shrug:


----------



## mummymadness

wow so many of us on Bubs number 4 stay Positive hun i believe 4 is a lucky number :).


----------



## carmyz

so sorry for ur loss shey.

not much happening with me my scan is booked for the 5th of july only 10days away..XD
goin to be very busy today as i am making a princess castle cake for a bridal shower..its goin to be fun to decorate and its something to keep my mind busy and not thinkin about losin bubs..if only i had a cake each wk it would fly by lol. so glad its friday looking forward to the wkend sunday night dp and i are goin out for our anniversary dinner to hogs breath i love that restaurant..mmm chicken parmagiana cant wait.

rachel i read somewhere that doin test at later stages in pregnancy can give u a faint pos or even a neg so i wouldnt worry hun


----------



## ttcstill

littlebabyno4 said:


> Hi Everyone, Congrats to you all on your good news. I just found out on Monday that I'm pregnant with our 4th baby. I'm calculating that I'm due Feb 14th. Little nervous at min have very very slight brown spotting and feel soooo achey in lower abdomen and top of my legs achey can,t remember havin this with other pregnancies although had the spotting with last pregnancy and it turned out to be nothing serious but still leavin me panicking at every twinge I get. :shrug:

I hope everything is fine and you have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## teardrp4u21

mummymadness said:


> Evening ladies, Sorry i havent been online today been soooo sick its unreal !.
> 
> 6 more sleeps to scan soooo excited althow a bit aprehaensive as my cousin is a very very good phsycic and she predicts Twins !!! i think we would die of shock we already have 3 babies in the house .
> 
> Anyways hows every one today ??. xx

cool can she tell me if i'm having a boy or a girl? lol


----------



## moochacha

mummymadness said:


> Evening ladies, Sorry i havent been online today been soooo sick its unreal !.
> 
> 6 more sleeps to scan soooo excited althow a bit aprehaensive as my cousin is a very very good phsycic and she predicts Twins !!! i think we would die of shock we already have 3 babies in the house .
> 
> Anyways hows every one today ??. xx

Hehe good luck!!! Let us know how it goes :hugs: I was on 200 mg of clomid and my Doctor is predicting twins for us lol my hormone levels are really sky rocket high. Last cycle I had 4 follicles but this cycle I wasn't monitored so I don't know how many dominate follicles I produced. Not getting a scan for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Sinead

wow this thread is really hard to keep up with lol.
Hope every is ok
Shey ((((((hugs)))))
Seems like there may be quite a few twinnies in Feb!!!!!
Don't know about everyone else, but I'm shattered and was in bed at 7.30 (only up now coz madam won't sleep)


----------



## pdiddy

February 16! And completely freaking out about every little thing.


----------



## minimoo90

Morning girlies.

How's everyone feeling today?? I'm about to start a 12hr shift, hoping I don't puke in my briefing.

7more sleeps to my scan, really nervous but hopeful as it's much later, than when I had the first one with my molar pregnancy. Soo I'll be expecting to see a bean with a HB.. 

Xx


----------



## MissBizz

Just signed up with this site. Hello. 

I am due on the 23rd, I think. I suffer from PCOS and not sure of when my last period actually was. 

Anyway, hello to you all. Looking forward to chatting


----------



## rachael872211

ttcstill said:


> Racheal don't feel silly hun because I tested until I ran out of tests....... lol.
> 
> I do not know why they would be getting lighter??????? Have you had a scan yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Shey I am so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

No not had a scan yet. Won't get one until 12 weeks.....which is in 5 weeks. 

I tested again when I got home from work and the line is dark again........i'm feeling reassured, and I will stop testing now. lol. 



pdiddy said:


> February 16! And completely freaking out about every little thing.

congrats. Why are you freaking out? 



teardrp4u21 said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, Sorry i havent been online today been soooo sick its unreal !.
> 
> 6 more sleeps to scan soooo excited althow a bit aprehaensive as my cousin is a very very good phsycic and she predicts Twins !!! i think we would die of shock we already have 3 babies in the house .
> 
> Anyways hows every one today ??. xx
> 
> cool can she tell me if i'm having a boy or a girl? lolClick to expand...

OOOO and me? lol. x


----------



## rachael872211

Congrats to all the new BFP. I am losing count. There are so many lovebugs :-D


----------



## moochacha

MissBizz said:


> Just signed up with this site. Hello.
> 
> I am due on the 23rd, I think. I suffer from PCOS and not sure of when my last period actually was.
> 
> Anyway, hello to you all. Looking forward to chatting

Congrats and welcome :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Ah I just had some small spotting, starting to really freak out now. :(


----------



## MissBizz

moochacha said:


> MissBizz said:
> 
> 
> Just signed up with this site. Hello.
> 
> I am due on the 23rd, I think. I suffer from PCOS and not sure of when my last period actually was.
> 
> Anyway, hello to you all. Looking forward to chatting
> 
> Congrats and welcome :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. It is still early days. I am 5+2 I think. I am going to be having a dating scan so will be able to find out the exact date. I have a DD who is 11, but was born at 30 weeks. So I am very nervous about this pregnancy. 

Lovely to meet you


----------



## C&J

Welcome to all the newbies :D Ive gone to get dressed this morning only to find iv got some major bloating going on and some clothes dont fit , so ive had to resort to wearing some jeans that were to big because i went on a diet. Funny thing is ive lost 2lb since finding out.


----------



## joyjumper

Congrats to all the new Lovebugs. :happydance:

Does anyone else have a bump yet? I definitely have the start of one! I took a picture at 5 weeks and took another a couple of days ago and there is definite bumpage going on!


----------



## pdiddy

Hi =) its my first time so every pain and cramp makes me nervous. I joined this website because everyone seems so positive and helpful!


----------



## MissBizz

joyjumper said:


> Congrats to all the new Lovebugs. :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else have a bump yet? I definitely have the start of one! I took a picture at 5 weeks and took another a couple of days ago and there is definite bumpage going on!

I am 5 weeks and I can see a difference. My knickers are a little tight but in the evening I get so bloated. I feel like I have been pumped up. I am glad I live in Maxi Dresses anyway. So comfortable


----------



## rachael872211

joyjumper said:


> Congrats to all the new Lovebugs. :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else have a bump yet? I definitely have the start of one! I took a picture at 5 weeks and took another a couple of days ago and there is definite bumpage going on!

I think I do. My stomach feels hard as well right down the bottom. x



pdiddy said:


> Hi =) its my first time so every pain and cramp makes me nervous. I joined this website because everyone seems so positive and helpful!

Don't worry about the cramps. Its your uterus stretching. I think you will get used to them. I used to worry about them all the time, but now I hardly think about them. x



MissBizz said:


> joyjumper said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new Lovebugs. :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else have a bump yet? I definitely have the start of one! I took a picture at 5 weeks and took another a couple of days ago and there is definite bumpage going on!
> 
> I am 5 weeks and I can see a difference. My knickers are a little tight but in the evening I get so bloated. I feel like I have been pumped up. I am glad I live in Maxi Dresses anyway. So comfortableClick to expand...

I love that! All I am wearing at the mo is dresses and leggings  I am so comfortable all the time. x


----------



## Virginia

I've been wearing a summer dress to bed each night, it's pretty comfy.


----------



## ttcstill

Good Morning Ladies

I am really sick this morning, I wish I could just go back to bed!


----------



## amber20

I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## AngelaG

Hi, I'm new, so I hope I can post here already. My EDD is Feb 21, 2001. I hope I don't jinx it! My boobs hurt so bad already....


----------



## evewidow

AngelaG said:


> Hi, I'm new, so I hope I can post here already. My EDD is Feb 21, 2001. I hope I don't jinx it! My boobs hurt so bad already....

same day as me - Congrats :)


----------



## AngelaG

You, too! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

moochacha said:


> Ah I just had some small spotting, starting to really freak out now. :(

Hope everything is all right? I had some pink spotting right when AF was due and some really light brown spotting last night. What is yours looking like? I called DR last night and she said not to worry unless I have red spotting, or if it gets heavy like a cycle. Otherwise everything is fine. She was right, because Im fine now. I also notice that I get this the day of BDing or day after. Keep us posted, praying for you!:hugs:


Congrats to all the new BFPS and yes this thread moves super fast!:happydance:


----------



## littlebabyno4

ttcstill said:


> littlebabyno4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, Congrats to you all on your good news. I just found out on Monday that I'm pregnant with our 4th baby. I'm calculating that I'm due Feb 14th. Little nervous at min have very very slight brown spotting and feel soooo achey in lower abdomen and top of my legs achey can,t remember havin this with other pregnancies although had the spotting with last pregnancy and it turned out to be nothing serious but still leavin me panicking at every twinge I get. :shrug:
> 
> I hope everything is fine and you have a happy and healthy 9 monthsClick to expand...

Feeling so much better today spotting gone, very lucky no sickness yet just slighly queasy on and off.


----------



## SunShyn2205

mrskcbrown said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Ah I just had some small spotting, starting to really freak out now. :(
> 
> Hope everything is all right? I had some pink spotting right when AF was due and some really light brown spotting last night. What is yours looking like? I called DR last night and she said not to worry unless I have red spotting, or if it gets heavy like a cycle. Otherwise everything is fine. She was right, because Im fine now. I also notice that I get this the day of BDing or day after. Keep us posted, praying for you!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPS and yes this thread moves super fast!:happydance:Click to expand...

I had some Brown spotting on Monday night( it only lasted that night)..and definitely scared me. Its gone and hasnt came back, still doing labs to make sure my bean is still Growing, if im not mistaking i think the 3 of are pregnant after loss?- Lets Pray we all make it to the finish line with Healthy Baby Beans!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
(I get My results Monday, fxd for us)

Congrats On all The BFP's!!


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello lovely ladies ... and welcome new ladies too!! how exciting i am losing track of everyone though theres that many of us! 

Got back from the coast tonight absolutly knackered .... also got my 'jenny renny' reading yesterday although I am really not convinced its genuine ... but this is it 

Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby boy. His EDD is referenced the 20/21st of February 2011 and the birth is shown on the 8th of February 2011. His delivery looks to be a elective c-section - one that is decided in October/November. Looks to be due to the potential size of baby. He is born around 11am and weighing in at 9lb 9ozs

kinda gutted now about the c-section bit too .... not a nice reading!!:wacko:

hope everyones ok x x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Anyone heard from Winegums lately? Its been ages since I've heard from her. Worrying about her now!


----------



## moochacha

Omg ladies check out this site they have the most amazing creams and stuff for pregnancy theSpoiledMama.com serious super nice stuff. It's all natural and hospital/ob/gyn recommended. I follow Carla the Bubblelash's vlog on youtube and she just did a review on it. I'm so excited about this products here is the product review. My only problem is I want to get all of them :cry: Oh they also have morning sickness teas. mmmm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAYW0NITjyc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## moochacha

SunShyn2205 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Ah I just had some small spotting, starting to really freak out now. :(
> 
> Hope everything is all right? I had some pink spotting right when AF was due and some really light brown spotting last night. What is yours looking like? I called DR last night and she said not to worry unless I have red spotting, or if it gets heavy like a cycle. Otherwise everything is fine. She was right, because Im fine now. I also notice that I get this the day of BDing or day after. Keep us posted, praying for you!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPS and yes this thread moves super fast!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I had some Brown spotting on Monday night( it only lasted that night)..and definitely scared me. Its gone and hasnt came back, still doing labs to make sure my bean is still Growing, if im not mistaking i think the 3 of are pregnant after loss?- Lets Pray we all make it to the finish line with Healthy Baby Beans!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> (I get My results Monday, fxd for us)
> 
> Congrats On all The BFP's!!Click to expand...

Thankfully the spotting has gone, it was only the one time just after going to the bathroom. DH and I spent 4 hours walking around looking at prams and stuff when I got back I went to the bathroom and there was what seemed like loads of EWCM and tiny bit of blood streaking through it. Haven't seen any since then. I have another Doctors appointment on Monday so I'll wait for that, I'm also still getting bloods etc and everything looks fine. Scan in two weeks :happydance:


----------



## teardrp4u21

moochacha said:


> SunShyn2205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Ah I just had some small spotting, starting to really freak out now. :(
> 
> Hope everything is all right? I had some pink spotting right when AF was due and some really light brown spotting last night. What is yours looking like? I called DR last night and she said not to worry unless I have red spotting, or if it gets heavy like a cycle. Otherwise everything is fine. She was right, because Im fine now. I also notice that I get this the day of BDing or day after. Keep us posted, praying for you!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPS and yes this thread moves super fast!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I had some Brown spotting on Monday night( it only lasted that night)..and definitely scared me. Its gone and hasnt came back, still doing labs to make sure my bean is still Growing, if im not mistaking i think the 3 of are pregnant after loss?- Lets Pray we all make it to the finish line with Healthy Baby Beans!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> (I get My results Monday, fxd for us)
> 
> Congrats On all The BFP's!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully the spotting has gone, it was only the one time just after going to the bathroom. DH and I spent 4 hours walking around looking at prams and stuff when I got back I went to the bathroom and there was what seemed like loads of EWCM and tiny bit of blood streaking through it. Haven't seen any since then. I have another Doctors appointment on Monday so I'll wait for that, I'm also still getting bloods etc and everything looks fine. Scan in two weeks :happydance:Click to expand...

i had some spotting like the brown cm too but i figured that was because the dh and i had some :sex: and that i hear is perfectly normal.


----------



## sailor_venus

So sorry mlyn, so sorry shey. I wish you all the best.


MelanieSweets said:


> Hello lovely ladies ... and welcome new ladies too!! how exciting i am losing track of everyone though theres that many of us...
> 
> Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby boy. His EDD is referenced the 20/21st of February 2011 and the birth is shown on the 8th of February 2011. His delivery looks to be a elective c-section - one that is decided in October/November. Looks to be due to the potential size of baby. He is born around 11am and weighing in at 9lb 9ozs
> 
> x x

Don't let the c-section bit get you down. My "little" guy was 9lb 14ozs and I did not elect for a c-section. Should I have? Maybe, maybe not. The rest of the reading looks nice.  I'm sure no matter how you birth the baby, you'll just be glad to be holding him/her in your arms. 
But seriously, I'm hoping you have a not so large but equally healthy baby.


----------



## SunShyn2205

moochacha said:


> SunShyn2205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Ah I just had some small spotting, starting to really freak out now. :(
> 
> Hope everything is all right? I had some pink spotting right when AF was due and some really light brown spotting last night. What is yours looking like? I called DR last night and she said not to worry unless I have red spotting, or if it gets heavy like a cycle. Otherwise everything is fine. She was right, because Im fine now. I also notice that I get this the day of BDing or day after. Keep us posted, praying for you!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPS and yes this thread moves super fast!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I had some Brown spotting on Monday night( it only lasted that night)..and definitely scared me. Its gone and hasnt came back, still doing labs to make sure my bean is still Growing, if im not mistaking i think the 3 of are pregnant after loss?- Lets Pray we all make it to the finish line with Healthy Baby Beans!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> (I get My results Monday, fxd for us)
> 
> Congrats On all The BFP's!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully the spotting has gone, it was only the one time just after going to the bathroom. DH and I spent 4 hours walking around looking at prams and stuff when I got back I went to the bathroom and there was what seemed like loads of EWCM and tiny bit of blood streaking through it. Haven't seen any since then. I have another Doctors appointment on Monday so I'll wait for that, I'm also still getting bloods etc and everything looks fine. Scan in two weeks :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay !! Glad YOur doing well!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hello ladies how are we all today ??,Sooo excited weds is comming real quick , Hope ur ok Racheal hun with your spotting let me know ?.

Got some sleepsuits delivered today its soooo surreal doing all this again, At work today but its quiet luckily xxx


----------



## ttcstill

ms got me real bad this morning..... but I am :coffee: and getting ready for my short shift!


----------



## teardrp4u21

mummymadness said:


> Hello ladies how are we all today ??,Sooo excited weds is comming real quick , Hope ur ok Racheal hun with your spotting let me know ?.
> 
> Got some sleepsuits delivered today its soooo surreal doing all this again, At work today but its quiet luckily xxx

me tooo!!! i've never been more excited for a work week to start before!!!
well, that and i get to go see eclipse on tuesday. what a great week this will be!


----------



## bodacious

Can I join you guys? I'm 8w1d and due Feb 4!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@moochacha: Im glad that you are doing fine! Im sure all will be well at your scan too.:thumbup:

Welcome bodacious! Congrats on your BFP!:happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

welcome aboard the feb thread Bod hun :).

Hows every one going now the morning is out the way ??, Sickness has calmed a little for me thank god kids are hectic tho excited with the weather and the paddling pool ..

Tear I cannot wait for Eclipse i am sooooooooooooo excited i have booked tickets :).


----------



## sleepen

how is everyone doing today? so far ms is not to bad today. but i can't seem to stop burping. what's up with that. hope everyone has a good day


----------



## rachael872211

sleepen said:


> how is everyone doing today? so far ms is not to bad today. but i can't seem to stop burping. what's up with that. hope everyone has a good day

I burp and then bring up sick in my mouth. Its gross. x


----------



## minimoo90

Hey how's everyone today?

Has any of you girlies heard from the hosp and midwife already?

I'm quite chuffed got my first appointment with the midwife on the 13th and my dating scan on the 29th pending on fridays scan..

It's starting to see more real now :)

x


----------



## rachael872211

Oh dear, I am so stupid. I saw the first message about Eclipse and even though I am super excited about the film, I thought oooo whens a eclipse? duh. 

I can't wait to see the film!!! OH is coming to watch it too because the trailer had "some action" in it. 

How is everyone today? I'm having a lovely day. Its my birthday today and my daughter is spoiling me. I went to a garden party with my parents and we all won lots of prizes (which is rare cos I never win anything) 

I brought £20 of cereal this morning cause its the only thing I can stomach at the moment. Is anyone else finding they are going on and off things all the time? Tomorrow i'll probably go off cereal :-( x


----------



## Sophist

rachael872211 said:


> *Oh dear, I am so stupid. I saw the first message about Eclipse and even though I am super excited about the film, I thought oooo whens a eclipse? duh. *
> 
> I can't wait to see the film!!! OH is coming to watch it too because the trailer had "some action" in it.
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm having a lovely day. Its my birthday today and my daughter is spoiling me. I went to a garden party with my parents and we all won lots of prizes (which is rare cos I never win anything)
> 
> I brought £20 of cereal this morning cause its the only thing I can stomach at the moment. Is anyone else finding they are going on and off things all the time? Tomorrow i'll probably go off cereal :-( x

LOL There was a lunar eclipse last night visible in the western US.

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## rachael872211

sleepen said:


> how is everyone doing today? so far ms is not to bad today. but i can't seem to stop burping. what's up with that. hope everyone has a good day




minimoo90 said:


> Hey how's everyone today?
> 
> Has any of you girlies heard from the hosp and midwife already?
> 
> I'm quite chuffed got my first appointment with the midwife on the 13th and my dating scan on the 29th pending on fridays scan..
> 
> It's starting to see more real now :)
> 
> x

I got my letters through yesterday. It's exciting. I got my scan on 26th July and then a consultant appointment couple of weeks later. I can't wait for the scan. I bet you are excited for Friday. x


----------



## minimoo90

I'm pooping it , I'm one of those seeing is believing people, doesn't help work have put me on restricted duty, soo no more jumping in the police cars and in the action :(

Is anyone else swelling up in the heat?

My feet were dying today at the shops :(


----------



## teardrp4u21

i've had brown cm for the last few days. no cramping or anything. like i sd earlier after having :sex: i hear it's normal however i didn't realize it will stop and then come back. so scared that on wednesday the dr will tell me it's not in there/i was imagining everything/it wont be in there for long :cry:


----------



## evewidow

minimoo90 said:


> Hey how's everyone today?
> 
> Has any of you girlies heard from the hosp and midwife already?
> 
> I'm quite chuffed got my first appointment with the midwife on the 13th and my dating scan on the 29th pending on fridays scan..
> 
> It's starting to see more real now :)
> 
> x

I havent even had my booking in with the dr yet .. cant get an appointment till the 6th .. then hopefully ill get the midwife the week after and get booked for my scan ..here's hoping


----------



## minimoo90

evewidow said:


> minimoo90 said:
> 
> 
> Hey how's everyone today?
> 
> Has any of you girlies heard from the hosp and midwife already?
> 
> I'm quite chuffed got my first appointment with the midwife on the 13th and my dating scan on the 29th pending on fridays scan..
> 
> It's starting to see more real now :)
> 
> x
> 
> I havent even had my booking in with the dr yet .. cant get an appointment till the 6th .. then hopefully ill get the midwife the week after and get booked for my scan ..here's hopingClick to expand...

I had a long wait with my first pregnancy, dr wanted me to do a hospital pregnancy test, ontop of the billion home ones I did. I think I'd be having a long wait, just I'm on a high risk pregnancy, soo am being seen until the 2nd tri often..


Good luck with the dr's.


----------



## evewidow

yea i also had to do a drs test which got sent off to the hopital and took a week to come back , i had took in my tests to show the nurse but she insisted on me doing one .. dont suppose there is too much rush really


----------



## mummymadness

evening all :), Racheal you did make me giggle on the Eclipse comment lol Happy birthday also sounds like you have a lovely day.

Hope your feet feel better MiniMoo.

Tear try not to worry hun after BD its very normal to spot a little just spend the night relaxing and resting.

Iam shattered but actually feel i could eat something at last so going to order a garlic bread Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## HopeSprings

Wow! We are almost full up now. I wonder how many lovely ladies we have...

Had my second scan last week and heard the heartbeat, it was so exciting! So I had 3 blood tests and 2 scans, but only because I went through and RE. Now it's onto the CNM who doesn't need to see me until 12 weeks. Kinda funny how they are so different.

Rachel- the only thing I can eat now is cereal too! Poor DH doesn't get any home cooked meals from me anymore, everything smells gross.


----------



## BlueFairy

heya,

My expected due date is 11th Feb 2011.

Good luck to all the other fab Feb babies out there!

xxx


----------



## carmyz

lol im struggling to make dinnner to but cause we have 2 boys i gotta feed them so i just tough it out lol..sometimes i can eat what i make but i just gotta scoff it until it starts to make me sick lol..we had dominos pizza last night for dinner it was so yummy i had about 2 slices and i started to feel funny but i ate another one still and had a lava cake i felt sick for a bit after but it was worth it lol..

I am also looking forward to seein eclipse my sis and i are hopefully goin next weekend..cant wait!!

Only 8 days till my scan on the 5th of july i cant wait to see my lil bean..FX theres a hb and bubs is healthy..i dont know what id do if i lost another baby again..im tryin not to think about it. hope everyone is well xx


----------



## minimoo90

Has anyone set up a facebook group or something for us Feb lovebugs?

I remember when I was expecting last time we had our June group on fb...


Just an idea as there are loads of us on here :)


----------



## Sophist

There are lots of babies due on Feb 11th! Someone should make a list by date so we can see the date breakdown for February!

Today was a little disappointing for me. We are waiting to tell our family--but OH agreed I could tell my SIL so I would have someone to talk things over with. I dropped by her house and she was very PO'ed at my brother (because he had the nerve to get sick and ruin her plans for the day) and just complained and ranted, and never asked how I'm doing. So I didn't bring it up because it didn't seem like she would be happy for me. I did tell my brother--and he's happy for me. Maybe he will tell her and she will call and apologize later.


----------



## carmyz

Sophist said:


> There are lots of babies due on Feb 11th! Someone should make a list by date so we can see the date breakdown for February!
> 
> Today was a little disappointing for me. We are waiting to tell our family--but OH agreed I could tell my SIL so I would have someone to talk things over with. I dropped by her house and she was very PO'ed at my brother (because he had the nerve to get sick and ruin her plans for the day) and just complained and ranted, and never asked how I'm doing. So I didn't bring it up because it didn't seem like she would be happy for me. I did tell my brother--and he's happy for me. Maybe he will tell her and she will call and apologize later.

hey hun there is one on the first page..its very long lol


----------



## sailor_venus

Well, we have 97 ladies on the list for February, and I'm sure there are 1 or 2 who haven't made it one there quite yet today. Holy guacamole. That's a lot of babies!


----------



## Sophist

carmyz said:


> hey hun there is one on the first page..its very long lol




sailor_venus said:


> Well, we have 97 ladies on the list for February, and I'm sure there are 1 or 2 who haven't made it one there quite yet today. Holy guacamole. That's a lot of babies!



Ah, I see it now. I'm not on there though, so I'm sure there are lots who aren't either. It would be interesting to see how many of us there are!


----------



## moochacha

Morning Lovebugs,

How is everyone? I feel like total rubbish today :( lol


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) How are you all?
I feel like dealth warmed up. I have a nasty nasty cold. Both Layla and I have it at the moment. 
Last night i had temps of 39.8degrees!!!! Good things Allans Mum is a nurse and Allan called her to get her to tell us what to do... :) He looked after me good so that was great :) He is a Amazing husband!!!!

How is everyone??????


----------



## Chilly Willy

That sounds like an offer to me minimoo! You are nominated! Although maybe it should be for after 12 weeks coz don't really wanna be chatting bout it all on fb til I've told all my friends I'm pregnant!


----------



## evewidow

Chilly Willy said:


> That sounds like an offer to me minimoo! You are nominated! Although maybe it should be for after 12 weeks coz don't really wanna be chatting bout it all on fb til I've told all my friends I'm pregnant!

I agree , if there is a group i wont be joining until after 12 weeks as if my family found out via facebook id be in trouble lol !


----------



## minimoo90

Chilly Willy said:


> That sounds like an offer to me minimoo! You are nominated! Although maybe it should be for after 12 weeks coz don't really wanna be chatting bout it all on fb til I've told all my friends I'm pregnant!

You can make the group private, soo only members can see it, that happened with the last one I joined for June..

But I'll have a nose at fb and see how it can be done..


----------



## evewidow

Sophist said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> hey hun there is one on the first page..its very long lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sailor_venus said:
> 
> 
> Well, we have 97 ladies on the list for February, and I'm sure there are 1 or 2 who haven't made it one there quite yet today. Holy guacamole. That's a lot of babies!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see it now. I'm not on there though, so I'm sure there are lots who aren't either. It would be interesting to see how many of us there are!Click to expand...


im not on either yet i think it will be a very big list !


----------



## rachael872211

Yeah I think a facebook group can be made so only members of the group can read/post etc and you can only join if invited by an administrator of the group. 

That is A LOT of babies!! I'm going to be nosy and count January's.......... x


----------



## minimoo90

I will order my brekkie pizza, which I have been craving since last night, and sort this facebook group out xx


----------



## rachael872211

Ref January babies........i got to the 17th and it was 100 then....so I gave up. Sooooo many babies!!! x


----------



## minimoo90

The group has been made :) it's on top security!!

Soo inbox me your Fb accounts and I'll add you, and invite you to the group :)


----------



## moochacha

minimoo90 said:


> The group has been made :) it's on top security!!
> 
> Soo inbox me your Fb accounts and I'll add you, and invite you to the group :)

Oh that's a fab idea!! I'll inbox you my details.


----------



## teardrp4u21

minimoo90 said:


> The group has been made :) it's on top security!!
> 
> Soo inbox me your Fb accounts and I'll add you, and invite you to the group :)

sent! 

*waiting patiently for my invite*


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: girls i thought i would pop in and say hi, im due 4th March but Alex was born at 35 weeks so if history repeats itself i might be a feb mum !, hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies, gosh...i've not been on all weekend, been soo tired and really sick :( how is everyone? x


----------



## mummymadness

Hope your feeling a bit better PaiytonsMum hun ??, I ravished my garlic bread last nite then the Inevitable happened and it came bk up :(, But hey the taste was worth it it was sooooo yummy :).

Hiiiiii Snowball i keep peeking at your March thread nice to see you over here too :).

Hows every one today ?, I am soooo hot i have 3 fans on trying to cool and the kids were hypo all day when your hot hormonal and tired it really wasnt a good mix thank the lord for paddling pools keeping them entertained in the afternoon, Getting very excited for Weds scan 11am i shall be shaking like a leaf waiting to see Smudge :).

And wooooooo for nearly 100 babies due feb guess May was a busy bed rocking month HeHeHe xx


----------



## bodacious

Does anyone else feel huge already? None of my clothes fit right anymore.


----------



## C&J

Evening ladies, have been getting brown discharge today mainly on wiping after the loo been getting mild cramps as well that come and go. Just trying my best to stay calm as i know it can be common to get brown discharge. Im just so scared of it all ending we have waited almost 3 years for this miracle to happen. 

Bodacious my clothes are getting to tight, i cant fit into a pair of jeans that fit me a week ago.


----------



## bodacious

Ok that makes me feel better! 3 weeks ago I was on my honeymoon and hadn't really noticed much change, but the last week or so I can't fit into anything! I wouldn't worry brown discharge is pretty common. I've gotten it twice the day after we bd. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## mummymadness

Iam very very bloated also And cannot fit in jeans one little bit lol.

C&J hun i hope everythings ok, Try rest up and dont feel you cannot seek help if your ever unsure seek medical advice hun xxxxxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

oh my god anyone else feel bloated and just generally hot and uncomfy today ... i am so tired too .... mil also said i looked about 3months gone .... can clearblue digital tests be wrong as a few people have said I look further on than I am? xxx i dont think i am going to make it past 10.15 .... bloody sharrrrrtered :sleep:


----------



## mummy to be

good morning everyone :) How are you all??? I am sooooo tired. Both layla and i are sick as!!! I am sooo over being sick. Being sick and pregnant is never a good combination!!!! 

How are you all??? What is the weather like where you are? it is freezing here this morning but last night layla slept in long pants and a singlet cause she was sweating HEAPS and when ever i tried to rug her up she would scream till i took it back off!!! And she slept soooo well!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbellfan

how is everyone im not to bad got the nausea thing back on and off throughout the daytime and still feeling tired most of time i have been so hot over weekend with the temp being crazy here even fan isnt working anymore and everything is starting to feel a little snug due to bloating lol, got my 1st midwife app in morning between 11am-1pm for bloods this is my 1st so im little nervous not sure what else normally happens lol i still cant believe its all happening im the sort of person that has to see to believe but got a long wait till 1st scan i expect lol will let you know how it goes with mw take care all hope your all doing well x


----------



## mummy to be

I had 3 sets of bloods with my last pregnancy.. 
i have my "confirmation" bloods done once i found out i was pregnant, than bloods done again at 10-12 weeks for Nuchal Scan then last lot done at 18 weeks for the Gluclose (spelling?) test.... That was all for me..... :D I HATE HATE HATE HATE my blood being taken!!! It is horrible!!!!


----------



## Virginia

I've been sick today. Threw up once (it was horrible), and kinda been avoiding most food the rest of the day. It is very reassuring though!


----------



## SIEGAL

its my baby!!! With a yolk sac hat!


----------



## mrskcbrown

C&J said:


> Evening ladies, have been getting brown discharge today mainly on wiping after the loo been getting mild cramps as well that come and go. Just trying my best to stay calm as i know it can be common to get brown discharge. Im just so scared of it all ending we have waited almost 3 years for this miracle to happen.
> 
> Bodacious my clothes are getting to tight, i cant fit into a pair of jeans that fit me a week ago.

C&J: I wouldnt worry much about the brown staining. I called the DR this week and told her that I was having brown staining and she said its normal in pregnancy and to only worry if it turns red or if I start to flow like AF. Keep an eye on it.

So far Im doing fine, a bit of a headache today but otherwise nothing else to report. Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

SIEGAL said:


> View attachment 94394
> 
> 
> its my baby!!! With a yolk sac hat!

Beautiful!:hugs:


----------



## amber20

Great picture!!!


----------



## Shey

Nice pic!


----------



## rachael872211

What a lovely pic  

I can't fit into my clothes either. 

Has anyone heard from winegums? I hopes she ok. 

I better get ready for work :-( 

I'm going to tell my employer today. X


----------



## mummy to be

Awww love the pic :) super cute. I am so jealous you got to see bubba :) 
I still have 4 weeks left till i get to see my bubba :) I hope everything is ok with her.... 

Yeah i have VERY limited clothing right now lol.... It sucks!!!! We are hopeing that allans work picks up soon so he will get over time which means more moneies for us which means we can get new clothes etc and things for bubba :) hehehehehe We got our dam car rego in the mail today :( $895 for a year!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR not happy. we also just paid our insurance which was $580 for a year as well!! Just cant win i swear!!!!


----------



## alima0725

my 1st due on Feb 22 2011! Im so excited!


----------



## carmyz

alima0725 said:


> my 1st due on Feb 22 2011! Im so excited!

congrats hun


----------



## alima0725

Thank you!


----------



## joyjumper

Congrats to all the new Lovebugs! 

How's everyone feeling? I've been feeling fine all weekend, but at etoo much last night so feeling full and bloated this morning. 

I still haven't received an appointment for a first scan yet. I see the midwife again on 8th July so I'm hoping she will have organised something by then as we're not telling ANYONE until after our first scan, just to make sure all is ok.


----------



## minimoo90

Congrats all new feb babbas :)

How's everyone feeling today?

I've got the feeling like poo in the morning, after eating and at night :(

4 more sleeps until my first scan, really nervous ...


----------



## evewidow

i havent been sleeping well,I usually sleep on my front which i cant do anymore so i can't get comfy , other than that all good here , looking forward to next week when i get to see the dr and get things moving so i get a scan appointment


----------



## moochacha

evewidow said:


> i havent been sleeping well,I usually sleep on my front which i cant do anymore so i can't get comfy , other than that all good here , looking forward to next week when i get to see the dr and get things moving so i get a scan appointment

Same here hun I use to love sleeping on my belly but I can't anymore, it's just to uncomfortable. :( I think I need one of those full length pillows already lol.


----------



## evewidow

moochacha said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> i havent been sleeping well,I usually sleep on my front which i cant do anymore so i can't get comfy , other than that all good here , looking forward to next week when i get to see the dr and get things moving so i get a scan appointment
> 
> Same here hun I use to love sleeping on my belly but I can't anymore, it's just to uncomfortable. :( I think I need one of those full length pillows already lol.Click to expand...

same here !! with my other 2 kids i had one of them v shaped pillows to stop merolling over , i think i need one now as i keep waking and i have rolled over on my tummy :wacko:


----------



## mummy to be

I have a full lenght pillow and it is freaken awesome hehehehe :) 

I have had it since just before i was pregnant with Layla and i cant go without it now :D hehehehehe


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies, 

Siegal lovely picture !! 

I am feeling sicky and bloated again today and the cramping down below i also keep feeling weird sensations ... .people are still thinking i am further on but i dont know might go to docs xxx 

this is heat is lovely but actually want it slightly cooler i shouldnt moan really should i hope everyones ok xx


----------



## sleepen

hi all! hope everyone is doing well.

i went for my bloods this morning and a glucose test and have started a 24hr pee collection yay how fun


----------



## bluecathy1978

winegums said:


> Heya everyone I thought it was about time for Feb baby thread!!! i did search and couldnt find one so...... here is a shiny new thread.... please let me know if there IS one already and i'll get rid of this lol! anyway to start the ball rolling. I also added late Jan/ early march for others that want to be included!! see you all soon xxx
> 
> Ok I just want to say thank you to HopeSprings for this lovely banner!!! https://i.imgur.com/qBkRU.gif
> If you would like to add this banner to your signiture just copy the code below and paste into the edit signiture form:
> 
> Code:
> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][IMG][/COLOR]https://i.imgur.com/qBkRU.gif[COLOR="DarkOrchid"][/IMG][/COLOR]
> ok and i made another banner for some people that prefer long to square :)
> here is the code:
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/kissxmyxblood/FEBBUG1.jpg
> 
> Code:
> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][IMG][/COLOR]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/kissxmyxblood/FEBBUG1.jpg[COLOR="darkorchid"][/IMG][/COLOR]
> 
> *Late January Due Dates*
> 
> *22nd*
> tryforbaby2
> 
> *24th*
> maaybe2010
> 
> *26th*
> Lucky.M
> 
> *29th*
> winegums
> whoops
> 
> *30th*
> DJ987
> 
> *31st*
> PaiytonsMummy
> 
> *February Due Dates*
> 
> *1st*
> Bunchy09
> laurbagss
> Horse&Heart<3
> mojobear
> austinsmom
> 3011busyyear
> 
> *2nd*
> wiiwidow
> kell
> Chilly Willy
> 3011busyyear
> teardrp4u21
> mlyn26
> charliekitty
> 
> *3rd*
> Srrme
> cornish123
> 
> *4th*
> special_kala
> Taylorr
> joyjumper
> tinkerbellfan
> 
> *5th*
> amber20
> Lil_Apple
> Frankie83
> Josiejo
> lucky3
> secretbaby
> tommyg
> 
> *6th*
> MrsLo
> HopeSprings
> babesx3
> mommydelux
> 
> *7th*
> SIEGAL
> quietgirl7
> mummymadness
> rachael872211
> eclipse
> 
> *8th*
> mummy to be
> misznessa
> Brightonpixie
> 
> *9th*
> SkyHopes
> :hugs: strawberry19 :angel:
> Mashella
> 
> *10th*
> armywifettc
> blondey
> Blinky81
> AngelaF78
> naderz
> Kess
> 
> *11th*
> Pear
> Lizzie_Moon
> sailor_venus
> ttcstill
> rachyh1990
> Incubator
> Mamatoble
> MamaBearx4
> Proudmommyof2
> Ley
> 
> *12th*
> carmyz
> shayandbump
> wibble
> 
> *13th*
> ginny
> Pelle
> :hugs: AreIn83 :angel:
> mouse_chicky
> peace
> 
> *14th*
> mandy121
> ginasgemz
> seatabugmama1
> valoredei
> wishn2Bmom
> kookyklw
> 
> *15th*
> crazyguider
> :hugs: lolley :angel:
> jennylow
> pigmento1979
> 
> *16th*
> SimplyRhi
> mlyn26
> 
> *17th*
> Virginia
> mrskcbrown
> 20th
> momo198
> mumoffive
> salski
> 
> *18th*
> Louppey
> 
> *19th*
> Sahrene1978
> Shey
> lisalou31
> 
> *20th*
> SunShyn2205
> 
> *21st*
> Ava Grace
> 
> *22nd*
> VictoriaElaur
> bellascar
> moochacha
> 
> *23rd*
> MelanieSweets
> 
> *24th*
> TTCFirstBaby
> LoolaBear
> goddess25
> 
> *25th*
> SplishnChips
> 
> *28th*
> bluecathy178
> 
> *Early March Due Dates*
> 
> ​

Hi Hun,

Can you please take me off the list? I have had a miscarriage this morning so I won't be due in Feb but I will be back soon I hope!

Many thanks,

Cathy xxx


----------



## minimoo90

Soo sorry Cathy to hear that :(

Big hugs, and best wishes for the future, :)


----------



## sleepen

bluecathy1978 so sorry for your loss


----------



## MelanieSweets

Sorry to hear about your loss lovely xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

So Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Sophist

Sorry for your loss Cathy.

I couldn't sleep last night because I had such painful bowel cramping. This morning I'm sick and have diarrhea. My breasts feel like they are growing a size a day and I have dreams about needing to go to the bathroom and about having a breast infection. I'm not even 6 w yet, it makes me wonder if my last period was really a period because this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Virginia

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Love3Hope4

Hi! Could you please put me down for Feb 28? Thanks! And congrats to everyone!!


----------



## minimoo90

Just a reminder girlies We have a facebook group :)

Inbox me your fb details, and I will add you :)


----------



## dreams

winegums said:


> Heya everyone I thought it was about time for Feb baby thread!!! i did search and couldnt find one so...... here is a shiny new thread.... please let me know if there IS one already and i'll get rid of this lol! anyway to start the ball rolling. I also added late Jan/ early march for others that want to be included!! see you all soon xxx
> 
> Ok I just want to say thank you to HopeSprings for this lovely banner!!! https://i.imgur.com/qBkRU.gif
> If you would like to add this banner to your signiture just copy the code below and paste into the edit signiture form:
> 
> Code:
> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][IMG][/COLOR]https://i.imgur.com/qBkRU.gif[COLOR="DarkOrchid"][/IMG][/COLOR]
> ok and i made another banner for some people that prefer long to square :)
> here is the code:
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/kissxmyxblood/FEBBUG1.jpg
> 
> Code:
> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"][IMG][/COLOR]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/kissxmyxblood/FEBBUG1.jpg[COLOR="darkorchid"][/IMG][/COLOR]
> 
> *Late January Due Dates*
> 
> *22nd*
> tryforbaby2
> 
> *24th*
> maaybe2010
> 
> *26th*
> Lucky.M
> 
> *29th*
> winegums
> whoops
> 
> *30th*
> DJ987
> 
> *31st*
> PaiytonsMummy
> 
> *February Due Dates*
> 
> *1st*
> Bunchy09
> laurbagss
> Horse&Heart<3
> mojobear
> austinsmom
> 3011busyyear
> 
> *2nd*
> wiiwidow
> kell
> Chilly Willy
> 3011busyyear
> teardrp4u21
> mlyn26
> charliekitty
> 
> *3rd*
> Srrme
> cornish123
> 
> *4th*
> special_kala
> Taylorr
> joyjumper
> tinkerbellfan
> 
> *5th*
> amber20
> Lil_Apple
> Frankie83
> Josiejo
> lucky3
> secretbaby
> tommyg
> 
> *6th*
> MrsLo
> HopeSprings
> babesx3
> mommydelux
> 
> *7th*
> SIEGAL
> quietgirl7
> mummymadness
> rachael872211
> eclipse
> 
> *8th*
> mummy to be
> misznessa
> Brightonpixie
> 
> *9th*
> SkyHopes
> :hugs: strawberry19 :angel:
> Mashella
> 
> *10th*
> armywifettc
> blondey
> Blinky81
> AngelaF78
> naderz
> Kess
> 
> *11th*
> Pear
> Lizzie_Moon
> sailor_venus
> ttcstill
> rachyh1990
> Incubator
> Mamatoble
> MamaBearx4
> Proudmommyof2
> Ley
> 
> *12th*
> carmyz
> shayandbump
> wibble
> 
> *13th*
> ginny
> Pelle
> :hugs: AreIn83 :angel:
> mouse_chicky
> peace
> 
> *14th*
> mandy121
> ginasgemz
> seatabugmama1
> valoredei
> wishn2Bmom
> kookyklw
> 
> *15th*
> crazyguider
> :hugs: lolley :angel:
> jennylow
> pigmento1979
> 
> *16th*
> SimplyRhi
> mlyn26
> 
> *17th*
> Virginia
> mrskcbrown
> 20th
> momo198
> mumoffive
> salski
> 
> *18th*
> Louppey
> 
> *19th*
> Sahrene1978
> Shey
> lisalou31
> 
> *20th*
> SunShyn2205
> 
> *21st*
> Ava Grace
> 
> *22nd*
> VictoriaElaur
> bellascar
> moochacha
> 
> *23rd*
> MelanieSweets
> 
> *24th*
> TTCFirstBaby
> LoolaBear
> goddess25
> 
> *25th*
> SplishnChips
> 
> *28th*
> bluecathy178
> 
> *Early March Due Dates*
> 
> ​

hey i think you've forgotten about me lol.

I'm due on the 8th :cloud9:


----------



## C&J

Its all over for me, after almost 3 years of waiting im miscarrying. Started af cramps and bleeding this afternoon and its just getting worse. Gutted.


----------



## minimoo90

Soo Sorry hun :(
Big hugs xx


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi girls. I am still feeling the same tired, sick and my boobs feel like like swollen foreign objects so I guess that means I am good? I am up a couple pounds which I have no idea why. I feel like not eating anything but force myself. I am not vomitting thank goodness. I think I am rambling. I find the only time I feel normal is waking up at 2am to pee. I have 2 weeks til my first appointment.

Sahrene


----------



## rachael872211

Its really sad to hear about the losses. I hope you will both be back soon x


----------



## tinkerbellfan

had my 1st midwife appointment this morning was so nervous but she was really nice she went through lots of info and questions with me and my oh then did the bloods all 3 samples(i hate having blood taken needles make me feel ill lol) didnt help this morning that m.s decided to make me feel so bad even made me sick lol apart from that was all good got my maternity folder feels little more real now but still wont relax till 1st scan which she said i should recieve date for in the post in next few weeks and prob have at end of july which is my birthday which is kinda cool :) hope everyone is ok x


----------



## sailor_venus

Bluecathy, c&j, I'm so sorry. Best of luck friends. :-(


----------



## mummymadness

C&J and Cathy i am so so very sorry for your losses i hope you both come back to 1st tri real soon (Hugs).

Siegal hun that pic is sooo adorable My scan on Weds whooooooo And its nice to see an example of what smudge will look like :) i had one with Oscar but couldnt remember what bubs looks like at that age .

Sorry to hear everyones hot and fed up and not sleeping i finally fell off about 2am this morning was sooo hot and overtired, Really feeling sick again had 2 bites of a burger all day its all i could manage :( have a craving for a runny egg but iam staying well clear .

Hows every one tonight ??. x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Cathy and C&J - so sorry to hear of your losses. Welcome and congrats to all the newbies! I have been in touch with Winegums who set up this thread and she is up to her eyes with various things at the mo so hang tight til she gets back to us - if you haven't been added to the list its just coz she has been offline for a bit but will hopefully get some time to get back to us soon.


----------



## underscore92

wot is a bfp? lol


----------



## mummymadness

Big Fat Positive pregnancy test hun x


----------



## winegums

HEY EVERYONE just read 40 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and made a list on word of all the new lovebugs and their due dates so will update in a mo :)

Now... after reading 40 pages 

mlyn26 I'm really sorry for your ectopic and I hope you recover quickly and are back here soon

shey, bluecathy and C&J I am really gutted for you guys :( I really hate when this happens, especially to such nice people here on bnb and i hope you all join us extremely quickly in first tri. I know it's no conselation but don't forget you are really fertile after a miscarriage! *hugs*

last of all......... wish2be........ CONGRATS on the twins hun you lucky thing!!


today was the last day of our house-move! tomorrow will be cleaning out the place so we get our deposit back and after that we should be free!!

I swear I feel like i'm dying i've never lifted so much in my life! lol flat screen tvs, coffee tables, cabinets etc i've had awful pains running up and down my belly for the last couple of days so think i might have pulled something! not impressed.

i feel really exhausted all teh time, in fact i had a big fight with my mum today as she keeps telling me how awful/ill/tired/pale i look (she doesn't know) and i asked her yesterday PLEASE stop telling me i look horrible as you're making me feel like crap and not even want to leave the house and i saw her this morning and the first thing she says? 'GOD! YOU LOOK AWFUL!' so i walked out.

ahhhh!

xxx


----------



## winegums

oops ordered pizza its just arrived so will update later but i promise i have the list of usernames theres like 30 people haha! see u guys later xx


----------



## wiiwidow

Bluecathy and C&J I am SO sorry for your losses, fingers crossed for you both that you're back here soon xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

So sorry for your losses ladies :(
Segal your scan is soo adorable, can't wait for mine!!
Winegums sorry to hear your having such a hectic time, hope your still getting some time to relax :)
feeling better today, not much sickness, just a bit tired, just over 2 weeks until my scan now :) hope everyones well x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

just realised i have moved up a box yeyyy :)


----------



## SIEGAL

PaiytonsMummy said:


> just realised i have moved up a box yeyyy :)

I look forward to that every week, seriously its the highlight of my day when it happens!!! I need to get more tickers...they were erased! :nope:


----------



## Chilly Willy

Teeeheee - I am all excited about my ticker too and LOVE watchin the fruit ones aswell! Paiytons Mummy - I have the same rainbow colour one as you and I get frustrated coz while the text changes the boxes move sooooo slowly! Get yourself a fruit ticker I say!!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Go the fruit tickers...:happydance:

It's official, I think I am _showing_, my bump is ridiculous, I know it's mainly bloat, water retention and fat, but there is a bump there and I look pregnant! Eeek

Plus most of my clothes are uncomfortable, most of the festival was spent with various buttons/zipps undone! I am now in my first pair of borrowed maternity jeans and they are SO comfortable!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Woooohooooo- get a bump pic up Bex! My OH told me today that he thinks I am getting a bump but I think it's wishful thinking on his part - I just look a lil bit fatter - and that's saying a lot coz I am a lard arse!!!


----------



## winegums

UPDATED!!!!!!!!!!!!


except BlueFairy as I wrote your username but must of forgot to write your EDD so when i was adding them all to the first page couldnt add you so let me know your due date and ill put you there :D:D

xxx


----------



## carmyz

sorry for ur losses C&J and Cathy xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Well done Jellybean! Bet you won't be sorry when the updates stop! I know of one more to come - a very special bfp that I am very excited to join us but will be another few weeks yet! I'm sure there's still plenty of nervous nellies out there who would rather wait til after 12 weeks to post on here so I'm afraid you're not out of the woods yet! betcha there'll be another influx in a few weeks time!


----------



## mummymadness

Gosh i am going to have to sleep iam sooo tired, and excited want to get tomorrow over real quickly so weds is here :).

Sorry to hear your house move has been hectic wine hope it eases off for now , Hope every one sleeps well xx


----------



## winegums

aww thats nice chilly! is it a friend of yours or family member! i saw the thing about the facebook group but am too scared to join till my family know hehe!
i CANNOT wait for this move to be over with, my OH is on hols from work to help move house but to be honest sometimes its nicer when hes at work haha! i love him dearly but a whole week and a half of getting under each others feet :/ so will probably be online a lot more in a few days

hope everybody is ok xxx


----------



## evewidow

can you add me for the 21st please :)


----------



## winegums

done..




p.s.



9 WEEKS TODAY xxx


----------



## winegums

And i moved up abox!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My baby looks more human :d


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyyy for new boxes i am looking forward t hitting the next one :)


----------



## carmyz

yay lol i love seein them go up to..


----------



## moochacha

winegums said:


> And i moved up abox!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My baby looks more human :d

Heheh congratulations hun!


----------



## Sophist

Nice to see you back Winegums!

I saw my MW today, we've scheduled a check up and scan in 3 weeks. She wants me on a low dose aspirin regimen because of my history, and she thinks my dates may be off, since she says its unusual that I am so sick so early.


----------



## sailor_venus

Winegums, please don't over do it moving. That's what men are for. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm for sure sticking out, but only a bit. I've been wearing the heck outta summer dresses. I bought even MORE maternity clothes. It's almost like an addiction.  I want a cheeseburger in the worst way. Cravings drive me nuts. I'm such a prego-monster right now.


----------



## mummy to be

Awww i so want to go shopping for maternity clothing. I dont think it is going to be long before i am outta my normal clothes.. scary really!!!! 

I am slowly getting better... So is Layla which is a good thing.... 
We are missing Allan who is away for work AGAIN lol :) 

How are you all :) i cant believe that i am 8 weeks already :) Super happy about that :D


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness we will move up a box in a week! Yay! I'm looking forward to a more human looking baby. 

Is it at 9 weeks the baby is no longer a embryo and becomes a fetus?

I'm going to google it  

I'm in black trousers for work now. It's lovely being is something that doesn't make me feel cut in half. People are already speculating though and one person has already asked me if I am pregnant. It feels horrible saying no to people who are my friends at work. X


----------



## rachael872211

Week 8 is when it's a fetus x


----------



## joyjumper

Morning everyone, I had a few hours last night of feeling really yucky but it wore off as soon as I ate something - I think the key to it is definitely not to get too hungry or to y=let your stomach get empty, it makes it so much worse! 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Raven24

not too bad today ive had no sicky feeling for nearly a week but its back today and i have eaten breakfast and it still hasnt shifted it :( oh well other than that i feel fine not too tired
time is going fast too nearly 8 weeks already


----------



## lucky3

Sophist said:


> Nice to see you back Winegums!
> 
> I saw my MW today, we've scheduled a check up and scan in 3 weeks. She wants me on a low dose aspirin regimen because of my history, and she thinks my dates may be off, since she says its unusual that I am so sick so early.

Hi Sophist, when did you start getting sick if you don't mind me asking? I haev been nauseous (but not throwing up too much) since 4 DPO which semed ridiculous !! But wasn't sure if it was just that I was thinking I could be preggers so was kind of thinking it up? the feeling hasn't changed though....which then makes me worry about twins :haha:!!

Do you think your dates could be wrong?


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls, I'm definitely up the duff! Went for an emergency scan yesterday, I've been in total shock lol sorry for being MIA! We saw two embryo's, two sacs, two heart beats. But it's early days because I've been spotting for almost a week now. We've finally found out why I keep MC and I can't believe we've missed it all this time I'm Rh negative I always thought I was positive but Cody my son is positive so when I gave birth to him my body sent out antibodies to fight the invading blood but now my body has put an immune to it. My husband is B Positive which means most likely all the babies I've been pregnant with have been Rh positive and my body is killing and rejecting the babies. *cry*

There is little they can do for this pregnant but monitor me, take lots of test we still need to get the babies blood groups but if they come back Rh positive then I can take some medication and basically hope for the best. If I MC this pregnancy they can give me treatment to prevent my body reacting this way. It's a bit of hit and miss my body will accept a fetus that's Rh negative which I have something like a 15% chance of producing with each pregnancy.

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAR I could scam. Anyway.... I don't know if I should be happy, sad or what it all seems up in the air. They said I should have had a injection after I gave birth to Cody like 9 years ago...


----------



## moochacha

My mind is so messed up atm that I don't even know how to start a thread with what I'm going through. I'm really happy we're pregnant!!! and with twins!!! We joked sooo much about Clomid twins I never thought it would actually comes true. I'm just hoping they stick! :(


----------



## carmyz

aww hunny im so sorry i know what ur talkin about my sis is rh neg but but she had the shots through her pregnancy and at birth..i really hope the babys stick for u twins would be wonderful..why cant they just give u the anti d now??


----------



## LoolaBear

been a while since i posted in this thread and shocked at how much its come on if about a week lol.
so sorry for those who have had losses and welcome to those who are new.
just rang my comunity midwife as things are driving me crazy and shes going to try and arrange an early scan for next week sometime as im classed as high risk to multiples they need to know for sure how many there are in there sooner rahter than later so we can set out a plan of care especially if there are more than two in there due to higher risks etc. so thats good, aparently not many NHS trusts in the UK bother with early scans with higher risks of multiples but mine does due to the fact that the area in general has a higher percentage in multiples so consultant time is taken up quite a lot thats why they want to plan things sooner. so hopefully will get to see if ive got one or two bubs sooner, or more as im classed as 'high risk'.
thats the only thing thats put a smile on my face today :haha: sad really isnt it lol. 
how is everyone else feeling today? xx


----------



## betsybeth

14th February ;) so excited x


----------



## moochacha

carmyz said:


> aww hunny im so sorry i know what ur talkin about my sis is rh neg but but she had the shots through her pregnancy and at birth..i really hope the babys stick for u twins would be wonderful..why cant they just give u the anti d now??

Hey they did give me the anti D now but we will have to wait and see what happens now. I've been spotting for a whole week now, not much but tiny spots every time I go to the bathroom. They think that my body has already produced an immune? Because I should have had the injection after I had our son? I've also have had 3 MC's and 1 chemical most likely due to this. Typical though I had my son is a bush hospital out in the sticks of Australia, I didn't even know I was A negative and obviously neither did they. :( 

Oh well PMA PMA PMA!


----------



## minimoo90

Hey everyone :)

How's the bumps going?

Moochacha, I have the same rh negative thing, which means I also get the awful shot in my bum :(


I keep doing pregnancy tests, I did a line one today, and got a REALLY dark blue line, after the molar, I am really paranoid this isn't going to work out.

Been to the bank today to open a savings account for the LO, when they pop along....



Don't forget girls message me your fb or emails, so I can add you to the FB Feb group :)


----------



## moochacha

My Doctor said that they are almost certain that the twins are Fraternal Twins because they are in separate sacs?? I know so little about this? :-s


----------



## carmyz

moochacha said:


> carmyz said:
> 
> 
> aww hunny im so sorry i know what ur talkin about my sis is rh neg but but she had the shots through her pregnancy and at birth..i really hope the babys stick for u twins would be wonderful..why cant they just give u the anti d now??
> 
> Hey they did give me the anti D now but we will have to wait and see what happens now. I've been spotting for a whole week now, not much but tiny spots every time I go to the bathroom. They think that my body has already produced an immune? Because I should have had the injection after I had our son? I've also have had 3 MC's and 1 chemical most likely due to this. Typical though I had my son is a bush hospital out in the sticks of Australia, I didn't even know I was A negative and obviously neither did they. :(
> 
> Oh well PMA PMA PMA!Click to expand...

oh ok then well iv got my FX for u..are u goin to be havin another scan soon?


----------



## carmyz

moochacha said:


> My Doctor said that they are almost certain that the twins are Fraternal Twins because they are in separate sacs?? I know so little about this? :-s

fraternal twins im pretty sure are from seperate eggs that have been fertilized.
so they have there own sac and placenta


----------



## moochacha

Yes I get the impression I'll be getting a few scans until I stop bleeding. Because of my past losses I'm seeing the Doctors at a hospital down the road. I start seeing a specialist especially for miscarriages on the 12th of July.


----------



## moochacha

lol OMG looking at my avatar I look huge even for a twin bump, hopefully its just bloat I can't stop drinking water. My size 10/12 jeans don't fit anymore thank goddess for leggings!


----------



## evewidow

i walked my son to school today at 12:30 its only a short trip i was back by 12:45 have been sitting down ever since i feel sooo drained and tired ! My house is a mess and i have no energy to clean it , i am still struggling with getting to sleep not on my front and i have a face full of spots ! Other than that all is well here !
fx everything turns out ok moochacha , i guess its good that you know the problem though.


----------



## minimoo90

I have to agree on the leggings they have become my saviour, my jeans are starting to get tighter :(


----------



## moochacha

minimoo90 said:


> I have to agree on the leggings they have become my saviour, my jeans are starting to get tighter :(

Hehehe!!


----------



## pinhams

Hi all

Just got my EDD. 14/02/2011. 

x


----------



## moochacha

pinhams said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got my EDD. 14/02/2011.
> 
> x

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## wish2bmama

moochacha said:


> My Doctor said that they are almost certain that the twins are Fraternal Twins because they are in separate sacs?? I know so little about this? :-s

Hey! I'm having twins too! My doc says there is a 5% chance that one embryo/egg split and just implanted in different spots. But 95% of the time, 2 sacs means faternal twins. :thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

wish2bmama said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> My Doctor said that they are almost certain that the twins are Fraternal Twins because they are in separate sacs?? I know so little about this? :-s
> 
> Hey! I'm having twins too! My doc says there is a 5% chance that one embryo/egg split and just implanted in different spots. But 95% of the time, 2 sacs means faternal twins. :thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG that's awesome!!! Congratulations as well. Have you started growing a bump yet? I'm freaking out because mine looks like I'm 12 weeks pregnant already. Well 12 weeks for me anyway! :blush:

How are you handling it any symptoms? All I've had is bad cramping, loads of heartburn and I'm really thirsty.


----------



## Franki83

Congratulations on the twins girls!!! 
i totally know how some of you girls are feeling at the moment, especially about the symptoms easing off. i have not actually been sick yet (touch wood), just felt it... but that has eased off... i am still absolutely shattered, and soooo thirsty! Plus hubby is pleased my boobs have grown.. i have found that i am eating alot more though, about 5-6 small healthy meals a day, keeps tummy full. 
It is really horrid when i have had no internet for a couple of weeks, all of a sudden i have just spent half an hour reading posts i have missed on this thread!
no more!
Anyone getting really restless on a night time? i mean when it is time for bed... i swear i nearly killed my husband 2 nights ago! he doesn't just turn in bed, he bounces over, his snoring, him cuddling me, which made me too hot.. i really lost it at him and shouted, he then told me he was awake... so he snores when he is awake now, lol. 
i am just wondering if i could get a quick :sleep: before he comes home from work.... :winkwink:
but i do have to do all of chores first... :hangwashing::dishes::laundry: Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bodacious

I know this is probably irrational, but I am scared to death of losing the baby. Hopefully I get to go to the Dr soon. It's seriously stressing me out.


----------



## Franki83

bodacious said:


> I know this is probably irrational, but I am scared to death of losing the baby. Hopefully I get to go to the Dr soon. It's seriously stressing me out.


hve you had any health concerns to give you these fears? Or do you just have a general fear of it?
It is natural to have these fears sweetheart, really it is. 
i felt so horrid yesterday at my friends house as 3 weeks ago she miscarried, and she was on exactly 12 weeks, her scan was 2 days afterwards.
this has increased my fears and i am having my third child!
but honestly, if you do everything right, try not to stress yourself so much, you should be ok, high blood pressure makes bubbas unhappy xxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies how are we all today :)..

Wow congrats for all the twin Mummies i shall find out tomorrow if we have 1 smudge or 2 :) Soooo excited for tomorrow but nervous to.

Racheal Yayyyyy for Babies now been a Foetos not and embreyo And next week new box whooo were all getting so close to the magic 12 week mark and before you know it we will all be chatting in 2nd tri :).

Sicky today and tired but other than that a ok here . Hope every ones well ?. xxx


----------



## bodacious

No, I don't have any health problems, but I have had 3 friends who have miscarried in the last 6 months, so I'm kind of paranoid now. I'm trying my best to stay positive. Everyday we make it through we are closer to meeting our baby!


----------



## winegums

moochacha congrats on the twins! lucky :D but sorry for the rhesus thing! it's so confusing I just had to write an essay about blood structure and function and was writing about it like what?! lol. anyway yeh they should have given you an injection to stop your white blood cells producing antibodies for it. They treat it like a forien object like a disease. its like chicken pox.. the first time you get it your body havent got antibodies so they have to make them... so if the chickenpox comes again the immune system is there with the antibodies ready to fight it off! same with the baby :( 

the scan sounded good with heartbeats etc lets hope they are little fighters! they can give you jabs throughout pregnancy to stop you body fighting off the babies now that they know! they can also monitor you by scanning more freqently etc! so hopefully everything will be ok

good luck xx


----------



## winegums

oh and as for the twins... nearly all twins in seperate sacs + placentas are fraternal but if the egg split really early identicals can be seperate! when you find out the sex if they are male/female then 99.9% fraternal but if they are the same sex you need to wait till they are born and look at them to be 100% fraternals usually look quite different as they have different genes


----------



## Sophist

lucky3 said:


> Hi Sophist, when did you start getting sick if you don't mind me asking? I haev been nauseous (but not throwing up too much) since 4 DPO which semed ridiculous !! But wasn't sure if it was just that I was thinking I could be preggers so was kind of thinking it up? the feeling hasn't changed though....which then makes me worry about twins :haha:!!
> 
> Do you think your dates could be wrong?

I started feeling sick at 4 weeks. In 5 other pregnancies, I've never been sick before 6 weeks. My midwife says its pretty unusual.

I'm fairly certain I conceived on June 3. If I got pregnant a month earlier, it would really surprise me, since I had a very normal period in between, and since we only just started trying. (Actually, we started trying ON June 3, and then the IL's came to visit, so there was no BD'ing for a few days, and then my luteal phase had started, so I'd be surprised if I conceived any other time than June 3. IF the dates are wrong, I'd be thrilled to be a month closer! 

I would love twins...but kinesiology testing is saying its not. So I guess we will wait and see in 3 weeks when I get my scan.



moochacha said:


> My Doctor said that they are almost certain that the twins are Fraternal Twins because they are in separate sacs?? I know so little about this? :-s

My SIL just had twins last year. She had separate sacs and separate placentas. Her doctor told her there are all sorts of combinations, but health wise this is the safest way for her and the kids. So count yourself lucky!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats on your twins Moochacha.

Glad to see everyone doing well and progressing well:hugs:.


----------



## sleepen

ok so went this morning to drop off my 24hr pee sample and the ever lovely recep at the lab is yelling at that i did not have my paper work. i tried to calmly explain thay they had not given me any. when she continued to yell at me i started to yell back and told her it is not my fault that the lost my paperwork and that they need to take care of it. so much fun so early in the morning


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I came from the clomid graduate forum .. can't leave my girls but I am due February 14th!!!! 

So excited about this forum :)
I've read a little but didn't start from the beginning or it would have taken me all day lol

I look forward to getting to know all of you... Moochacha I saw you on the other forum hun nice to see you again!


----------



## wish2bmama

moochacha said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> My Doctor said that they are almost certain that the twins are Fraternal Twins because they are in separate sacs?? I know so little about this? :-s
> 
> Hey! I'm having twins too! My doc says there is a 5% chance that one embryo/egg split and just implanted in different spots. But 95% of the time, 2 sacs means faternal twins. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that's awesome!!! Congratulations as well. Have you started growing a bump yet? I'm freaking out because mine looks like I'm 12 weeks pregnant already. Well 12 weeks for me anyway! :blush:
> 
> How are you handling it any symptoms? All I've had is bad cramping, loads of heartburn and I'm really thirsty.Click to expand...

:happydance: I sure do have a little bump going on! I have bad cramping too and my starving!! My morning sickness is out my back end.. :blush: Nausea too, ew.


----------



## sahrene1978

Hello! I have been busy trying to keep my food down and get ready for our big fourth of July bash. Today I am going to a baby shower for a friend. Are any of you having a baby shower and this is not your first? My twin boys are 11 so I am starting over with nothing. I hadn't planned a shower but what is the edicate?

Sahrene


----------



## mrskcbrown

sahrene1978 said:


> Hello! I have been busy trying to keep my food down and get ready for our big fourth of July bash. Today I am going to a baby shower for a friend. Are any of you having a baby shower and this is not your first? My twin boys are 11 so I am starting over with nothing. I hadn't planned a shower but what is the edicate?
> 
> Sahrene

My oldest baby will be 10 in December and I am having a baby shower. In my ethnicity we usually have some sort of baby shower for every baby, whether its just a diaper shower or something. We believe new baby, new things, and with the distance between my 2 children, I think its equally important. I dont see anything wrong with it. Your friends will probably be happy to throw one for you:hugs:.


----------



## rachael872211

moochacha said:


> Hey girls, I'm definitely up the duff! Went for an emergency scan yesterday, I've been in total shock lol sorry for being MIA! We saw two embryo's, two sacs, two heart beats. But it's early days because I've been spotting for almost a week now. We've finally found out why I keep MC and I can't believe we've missed it all this time I'm Rh negative I always thought I was positive but Cody my son is positive so when I gave birth to him my body sent out antibodies to fight the invading blood but now my body has put an immune to it. My husband is B Positive which means most likely all the babies I've been pregnant with have been Rh positive and my body is killing and rejecting the babies. *cry*
> 
> There is little they can do for this pregnant but monitor me, take lots of test we still need to get the babies blood groups but if they come back Rh positive then I can take some medication and basically hope for the best. If I MC this pregnancy they can give me treatment to prevent my body reacting this way. It's a bit of hit and miss my body will accept a fetus that's Rh negative which I have something like a 15% chance of producing with each pregnancy.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAR I could scam. Anyway.... I don't know if I should be happy, sad or what it all seems up in the air. They said I should have had a injection after I gave birth to Cody like 9 years ago...

Aw babes! I can understand how you are feeling....but dr's will be keeping a close eye on you and you will be well looked after hopefully. You said its 15% but hopefully it will be in your favour. Keep up the PMA. x



LoolaBear said:


> been a while since i posted in this thread and shocked at how much its come on if about a week lol.
> so sorry for those who have had losses and welcome to those who are new.
> just rang my comunity midwife as things are driving me crazy and shes going to try and arrange an early scan for next week sometime as im classed as high risk to multiples they need to know for sure how many there are in there sooner rahter than later so we can set out a plan of care especially if there are more than two in there due to higher risks etc. so thats good, aparently not many NHS trusts in the UK bother with early scans with higher risks of multiples but mine does due to the fact that the area in general has a higher percentage in multiples so consultant time is taken up quite a lot thats why they want to plan things sooner. so hopefully will get to see if ive got one or two bubs sooner, or more as im classed as 'high risk'.
> thats the only thing thats put a smile on my face today :haha: sad really isnt it lol.
> how is everyone else feeling today? xx

Do you have a higher percentage of multiples in your area? How does that work? Thats interesting. 



bodacious said:


> I know this is probably irrational, but I am scared to death of losing the baby. Hopefully I get to go to the Dr soon. It's seriously stressing me out.

Try not to get stressed cos it won't help. I know its really hard, I do it sometimes.Try to relax. Is this your first? 



Franki83 said:


> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> I know this is probably irrational, but I am scared to death of losing the baby. Hopefully I get to go to the Dr soon. It's seriously stressing me out.
> 
> 
> hve you had any health concerns to give you these fears? Or do you just have a general fear of it?
> It is natural to have these fears sweetheart, really it is.
> i felt so horrid yesterday at my friends house as 3 weeks ago she miscarried, and she was on exactly 12 weeks, her scan was 2 days afterwards.
> this has increased my fears and i am having my third child!
> but honestly, if you do everything right, try not to stress yourself so much, you should be ok, high blood pressure makes bubbas unhappy xxxxxClick to expand...

I feel more positive as time goes on and I make it another week, but then sometimes I worry. I'm only 8 weeks, and I asked my mum the other day how far gone was she when she miscarried and she told me 10 weeks. :cry: just made me realise im going to worry a lot! lol. 



mummymadness said:


> Hi Ladies how are we all today :)..
> 
> Wow congrats for all the twin Mummies i shall find out tomorrow if we have 1 smudge or 2 :) Soooo excited for tomorrow but nervous to.
> 
> Racheal Yayyyyy for Babies now been a Foetos not and embreyo And next week new box whooo were all getting so close to the magic 12 week mark and before you know it we will all be chatting in 2nd tri :).
> 
> Sicky today and tired but other than that a ok here . Hope every ones well ?. xxx

Oh yay! U must be excited :happydance:

Can't wait to hear how you get on. 

So is that when we move over to 2nd trimester? at 12 weeks? 

I'll feel so much safer in 2nd trimester.....we'll all leave at different times. 4 weeks to go. 



winegums said:


> oh and as for the twins... nearly all twins in seperate sacs + placentas are fraternal but if the egg split really early identicals can be seperate! when you find out the sex if they are male/female then 99.9% fraternal but if they are the same sex you need to wait till they are born and look at them to be 100% fraternals usually look quite different as they have different genes

Wow, thanks. I didnt know that about egg splitting really early....



Smile4me said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I came from the clomid graduate forum .. can't leave my girls but I am due February 14th!!!!
> 
> So excited about this forum :)
> I've read a little but didn't start from the beginning or it would have taken me all day lol
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you... Moochacha I saw you on the other forum hun nice to see you again!

Hey welcome. Of course you can join. Congratulations. x


----------



## Sophist

mrskcbrown said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I have been busy trying to keep my food down and get ready for our big fourth of July bash. Today I am going to a baby shower for a friend. Are any of you having a baby shower and this is not your first? My twin boys are 11 so I am starting over with nothing. I hadn't planned a shower but what is the edicate?
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> My oldest baby will be 10 in December and I am having a baby shower. In my ethnicity we usually have some sort of baby shower for every baby, whether its just a diaper shower or something. We believe new baby, new things, and with the distance between my 2 children, I think its equally important. I dont see anything wrong with it. Your friends will probably be happy to throw one for you:hugs:.Click to expand...

I have a big distance between kids too, I'm hoping someone will throw me a shower. OR at least pass along their outgrown baby things!


----------



## Smile4me

I understand completely!!! My youngest is seven and my oldest is 15 all girls and we have donated EVERYTHING - maternity clothes included as My DH and I have been together for three years, we wanted to start fresh with a new start with everything... so I am scouring ebay..:)

Can we all post pics of our bumps?
Here's mine at seven weeks....
 



Attached Files:







7weeks.jpg.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sleepen

this will be my second. my first is now 10(she will be 11 by the time buba is born). here you normally have a baby shower for each. i am so hoping someone will throw one for me, cause as you said i am basically starting all over


----------



## wiiwidow

Have added some photos to my journal (link at the bottom, and stalkers welcome!), there are comparisons of the last few weeks but my latest are ridiculous for only 9 weeks along!

Meant to say they're on page 5 about half way down...


----------



## rachael872211

ha ha, you have just reminded me thats what I come on computer to do......so look on ebay! But as usual......I have been sidetracked on BnB........

Here is my bump/bloat pic at 6 weeks and 7 weeks, I havent had a chance to do my 8 week one yet. There isnt any difference. I look smaller in week 7! lol. 

week 6
week 7


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi girlies - hope all are well. I'm hitting 9 weeks tomorrow (can't believe it!) and still terrified - my scan is also a week from tomorrow - I wish I had had it already! I want to know theres a heartbeat so I can relax a bit. I have had no cramps or spotting and lots of tiredness and morning sickness so am hoping that all is well BUT I NEED CONFIRMATION! This is driving me MAD!


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw good luck for next week, just think how you've got through the last 5 weeks, another 1 will go so quickly! 

I've not got a scan date yet, not seeing my mw until next Friday, so doubt it'll be for a while. :nope: Fingers crossed it won't be too long, am desperate to see and hear everything is ok too!


----------



## Smile4me

awww good luck girls everything will be fine. :)
I had my first scan at five weeks and no heartbeat so my OB had me come in last week at six weeks and we saw the hb Whew! I go in Wed for my eight week scan and I can't wait either!!


----------



## winegums

i have 1 week till my booking in appointment and 3 weeks till my scan :D:D


----------



## wiiwidow

winegums said:


> i have 1 week till my booking in appointment and 3 weeks till my scan :D:D

Winegums, did you get your scan date through separately then? Maybe mine might come in the post...I assumed nothing would happen until I'd had my booking in appointment? Oooh...


----------



## mummymadness

Evening all how are we :) , Iam going to bed real early as iam soooo excited for tomorrow scan is at 11am :).

Racheal hun if i remember rightly we move up to 2nd tri about 13 weeks , Its going to come around so quick.. And next week we get a real looking baby on our tickers :).


----------



## winegums

wiiwidow said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> i have 1 week till my booking in appointment and 3 weeks till my scan :D:D
> 
> Winegums, did you get your scan date through separately then? Maybe mine might come in the post...I assumed nothing would happen until I'd had my booking in appointment? Oooh...Click to expand...

I got an envelope with two letters together, one booking appointment and one for the scan. also had a couple of leaflets about scans and tests during pregnancy! xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

I also have my scan tomorrow at 8:30am, cant wait. Hoping to hear the heartbeat!:happydance:


----------



## bodacious

rachael872211 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm definitely up the duff! Went for an emergency scan yesterday, I've been in total shock lol sorry for being MIA! We saw two embryo's, two sacs, two heart beats. But it's early days because I've been spotting for almost a week now. We've finally found out why I keep MC and I can't believe we've missed it all this time I'm Rh negative I always thought I was positive but Cody my son is positive so when I gave birth to him my body sent out antibodies to fight the invading blood but now my body has put an immune to it. My husband is B Positive which means most likely all the babies I've been pregnant with have been Rh positive and my body is killing and rejecting the babies. *cry*
> 
> There is little they can do for this pregnant but monitor me, take lots of test we still need to get the babies blood groups but if they come back Rh positive then I can take some medication and basically hope for the best. If I MC this pregnancy they can give me treatment to prevent my body reacting this way. It's a bit of hit and miss my body will accept a fetus that's Rh negative which I have something like a 15% chance of producing with each pregnancy.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAR I could scam. Anyway.... I don't know if I should be happy, sad or what it all seems up in the air. They said I should have had a injection after I gave birth to Cody like 9 years ago...
> 
> Aw babes! I can understand how you are feeling....but dr's will be keeping a close eye on you and you will be well looked after hopefully. You said its 15% but hopefully it will be in your favour. Keep up the PMA. x
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> been a while since i posted in this thread and shocked at how much its come on if about a week lol.
> so sorry for those who have had losses and welcome to those who are new.
> just rang my comunity midwife as things are driving me crazy and shes going to try and arrange an early scan for next week sometime as im classed as high risk to multiples they need to know for sure how many there are in there sooner rahter than later so we can set out a plan of care especially if there are more than two in there due to higher risks etc. so thats good, aparently not many NHS trusts in the UK bother with early scans with higher risks of multiples but mine does due to the fact that the area in general has a higher percentage in multiples so consultant time is taken up quite a lot thats why they want to plan things sooner. so hopefully will get to see if ive got one or two bubs sooner, or more as im classed as 'high risk'.
> thats the only thing thats put a smile on my face today :haha: sad really isnt it lol.
> how is everyone else feeling today? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you have a higher percentage of multiples in your area? How does that work? Thats interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> I know this is probably irrational, but I am scared to death of losing the baby. Hopefully I get to go to the Dr soon. It's seriously stressing me out.Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to get stressed cos it won't help. I know its really hard, I do it sometimes.Try to relax. Is this your first?
> 
> 
> 
> Franki83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> I know this is probably irrational, but I am scared to death of losing the baby. Hopefully I get to go to the Dr soon. It's seriously stressing me out.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hve you had any health concerns to give you these fears? Or do you just have a general fear of it?
> It is natural to have these fears sweetheart, really it is.
> i felt so horrid yesterday at my friends house as 3 weeks ago she miscarried, and she was on exactly 12 weeks, her scan was 2 days afterwards.
> this has increased my fears and i am having my third child!
> but honestly, if you do everything right, try not to stress yourself so much, you should be ok, high blood pressure makes bubbas unhappy xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I feel more positive as time goes on and I make it another week, but then sometimes I worry. I'm only 8 weeks, and I asked my mum the other day how far gone was she when she miscarried and she told me 10 weeks. :cry: just made me realise im going to worry a lot! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies how are we all today :)..
> 
> Wow congrats for all the twin Mummies i shall find out tomorrow if we have 1 smudge or 2 :) Soooo excited for tomorrow but nervous to.
> 
> Racheal Yayyyyy for Babies now been a Foetos not and embreyo And next week new box whooo were all getting so close to the magic 12 week mark and before you know it we will all be chatting in 2nd tri :).
> 
> Sicky today and tired but other than that a ok here . Hope every ones well ?. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yay! U must be excited :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to hear how you get on.
> 
> So is that when we move over to 2nd trimester? at 12 weeks?
> 
> I'll feel so much safer in 2nd trimester.....we'll all leave at different times. 4 weeks to go.
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> oh and as for the twins... nearly all twins in seperate sacs + placentas are fraternal but if the egg split really early identicals can be seperate! when you find out the sex if they are male/female then 99.9% fraternal but if they are the same sex you need to wait till they are born and look at them to be 100% fraternals usually look quite different as they have different genesClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, thanks. I didnt know that about egg splitting really early....
> 
> 
> 
> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I came from the clomid graduate forum .. can't leave my girls but I am due February 14th!!!!
> 
> So excited about this forum :)
> I've read a little but didn't start from the beginning or it would have taken me all day lol
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you... Moochacha I saw you on the other forum hun nice to see you again!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey welcome. Of course you can join. Congratulations. xClick to expand...

yes this is our first, and although planned and very much wanted, we were still very shocked when the test finally turned positive at 8 weeks after 3 weeks of negative tests. After we told my mom, she said she didn't get a positive test til 9 weeks with me and 11 weeks with my sister, but went on to have healthy normal pregnancies. I'm not afraid of having a m/c as much as a mmc. I'm scared we will go for the u/s and there won't be anything to see. I read earlier that even at 8 weeks your risk drops, so we will hopefully be ok.


----------



## Marlarky

Hi, my name is Marla and I just found out that I am 6 weeks pregnant. (6w+1d today actually) I am due February 22 and am really excited!! Im 19 and this is my first baby- Any one else around the same??


----------



## bodacious

I'm 20 and this is our first.


----------



## Marlarky

Yay! Congratulations!! I have my first scan on July 12, I will be 8 weeks exactly. Im so nervous!! Can we see the heartbeat by then?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Malarky, Yes I believe you can see the heartbeat anywhere from 6 weeks on but Im no expert.

@bodacious: What is an mmc?


----------



## Marlarky

Im so excited!! But I'm so nervous because my biggest fear since I was a little girl is labor!! I am sooooo scared of labor!! What is going to be your lifesaver during labor? Is anyone going natural- thats what I want to do!!


----------



## bodacious

mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats Malarky, Yes I believe you can see the heartbeat anywhere from 6 weeks on but Im no expert.
> 
> @bodacious: What is an mmc?

Missed miscarriage. My best friend had one right before Christmas.


----------



## Smile4me

Hey ladies, don't worry about not seeing a heartbeat at eight weeks you are sure to see one. I have four daughters and this one is our last and first. ;-) My Dh and I have been together for three years and married for 15 months and ttc for 15 months. 
We saw our babies heartbeat last week at six weeks so you should all be fine.

Marlarky - Everyones labor is different hun, but I have to admit my girls were very easy to deliver but I did not go natural, the epidural was a life savor and I delivered within one hour each time.  Good Luck to you.
Post your scans when you get if you can ladies. I know it won't be much to look at but its your bub and thats what is important.


----------



## Smile4me

bodacious said:


> I'm 20 and this is our first.

Hi bodacious I just realized you are in Missouri what part?:shrug:
I am too :)


----------



## moochacha

winegums said:


> oh and as for the twins... nearly all twins in seperate sacs + placentas are fraternal but if the egg split really early identicals can be seperate! when you find out the sex if they are male/female then 99.9% fraternal but if they are the same sex you need to wait till they are born and look at them to be 100% fraternals usually look quite different as they have different genes

Yes this is what I thought that's why I was so confused why the Doctor was so confident they were fraternal!! Time will tell, in the 2nd tri they will test for the babies bloodtypes as well, if they are different then its a given they will be fraternal. I guess I can find out the genders then as well? :flower:

Yes they gave me my first injection hopefully it's not to late thanks for the insight I really do appreciate it :hugs: I got another scan today and will have another one on Monday and take it from there. Still spotting, had a massive bloodclot this morning but I think its from the scan.


----------



## moochacha

wish2bmama said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> My Doctor said that they are almost certain that the twins are Fraternal Twins because they are in separate sacs?? I know so little about this? :-s
> 
> Hey! I'm having twins too! My doc says there is a 5% chance that one embryo/egg split and just implanted in different spots. But 95% of the time, 2 sacs means faternal twins. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that's awesome!!! Congratulations as well. Have you started growing a bump yet? I'm freaking out because mine looks like I'm 12 weeks pregnant already. Well 12 weeks for me anyway! :blush:
> 
> How are you handling it any symptoms? All I've had is bad cramping, loads of heartburn and I'm really thirsty.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I sure do have a little bump going on! I have bad cramping too and my starving!! My morning sickness is out my back end.. :blush: Nausea too, ew.Click to expand...

Hehe I'm ALWAYS hungry! Like every 2 hours, its really bad because I'm normally a light eater and give DH half of everything I eat but now I finish everything then eat half of his and two or so hours later I'm hungry all over again!!! :blush: Yay for a twin bump :happydance: glad it's not just me hehe!


----------



## moochacha

Smile4me said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I came from the clomid graduate forum .. can't leave my girls but I am due February 14th!!!!
> 
> So excited about this forum :)
> I've read a little but didn't start from the beginning or it would have taken me all day lol
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you... Moochacha I saw you on the other forum hun nice to see you again!

Welcome Smile4me :hugs: huge congrats!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Totally moochacha! I eat like that too! In fact, it's 2 am here and I am having some cereal :)


----------



## mummy to be

Awww i cant wait for hubby to get home in a few hours! he has been gone ALL week!!! I hate it when he goes away. But his boss have offered us to move to where he is always going away to which would mean we wouldnt work away as much.. he would become the manager and for better pay and less rent... but it is a smaller town than what we are in now lol.. i didnt think it was possible lol...... 

I just dont know what to do..
Gosh i feel MASSIVE toda!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kookyklw

rachael872211 said:


> Mummymadness we will move up a box in a week! Yay! I'm looking forward to a more human looking baby.
> 
> Is it at 9 weeks the baby is no longer a embryo and becomes a fetus?
> 
> I'm going to google it
> 
> I'm in black trousers for work now. It's lovely being is something that doesn't make me feel cut in half. People are already speculating though and one person has already asked me if I am pregnant. It feels horrible saying no to people who are my friends at work. X

I can relate to this! One of my friends text me last night to ask me, I can't bring myself to say no so I just said "you'd be one of the first to know!" then asked her why she thought that (I'm only 7 and a bit weeks, I have a bloated tummy but it's wind I think!) and she just said it was several things I have said or done over the past few weeks! Hmph, I think my baby brain is more obvious than I thought, ha! x


----------



## joyjumper

I can relate too, we're not telling anyone, not even our families, until after the first scan and it somehow feels like I'm being dishonest when I see them - not that they suspect a thing!


----------



## evewidow

Marlarky said:


> Im so excited!! But I'm so nervous because my biggest fear since I was a little girl is labor!! I am sooooo scared of labor!! What is going to be your lifesaver during labor? Is anyone going natural- thats what I want to do!!

I am the 21st a day before you , however this i my 3rd. Try not to be scared , its a wonderful thing bringing a baby into the world and that will conquer your fear :)
natural - yes i am planning a birthing pool this time and possibly a home birth though DH said he would prefer it if we went to hospital so will work on that later on .


----------



## MelanieSweets

Morning ladies ... well had bit of a shock this morning, woke upto bleeding ... and have bled for about 2 hours on and off went to the doctors and they have referred me for an early scan tomorrow morning 9.45 ....so for now i have to sit and wait not sure how I am feeling but trying to be positive but also preparing myself for the worst. I did have a bleed with Ridley though and it went and went on to have a healthy baby boy. Time will tell, i hope everyones ok xx :hugs:


----------



## Franki83

Aaaw Melanie x i really hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs:
the wait must be killing you! yo are a very strong person to be going through that xxx
well, i have just eaten, again! i cannot stop eating! i swear i have put on so much weight in past few weeks because of this! it is not like me at all, usually i hardly eat! with my son, i hardly eat much and same with my daughter, so why this one?
And my husband has left me with no milk or juice in the house... he will be getting his sorry butt kicked in a bit when he gets home... Grr men!
really horrible when i couldnt have my chocolate cereal this morning, i had to have peanut butter on toast instead....


----------



## moochacha

Good luck :hugs: fx for you and your beanie!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## lucky3

MelanieSweets said:


> Morning ladies ... well had bit of a shock this morning, woke upto bleeding ... and have bled for about 2 hours on and off went to the doctors and they have referred me for an early scan tomorrow morning 9.45 ....so for now i have to sit and wait not sure how I am feeling but trying to be positive but also preparing myself for the worst. I did have a bleed with Ridley though and it went and went on to have a healthy baby boy. Time will tell, i hope everyones ok xx :hugs:

Hugs and Happy thoughts Melanie, fx for you. :hugs:


----------



## amber20

good luck on your scan!


----------



## Smile4me

moochacha said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I came from the clomid graduate forum .. can't leave my girls but I am due February 14th!!!!
> 
> So excited about this forum :)
> I've read a little but didn't start from the beginning or it would have taken me all day lol
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you... Moochacha I saw you on the other forum hun nice to see you again!
> 
> Welcome Smile4me :hugs: huge congrats!!!! :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I eat pretty much every two hours too but can't eat a normal meal to save my life. I probably eat half of what I normally would. I haven't experienced morning sickness or nausea yet as I did with my girls.....


----------



## Love3Hope4

Hi ladies!! I am soooooooooooo happy to be in the group of Feb babies!! I still can't believe the BFP finally happened!! Congrats to everyone!!!

I am super nervous though and I suppose that cannot be avoided. This is my fourth and will be my DH's first. We are moving to Germany in about 5-6 weeks. I have never been on a plane so I am just really nervous about the stress and the pregnancy.

And I gotta say that I am jealous of all those who get the early ultrasounds! My doctor will not see me until my 8th week. So I have 2 and a half weeks left before I get to go in.

Good luck girls!!


----------



## bodacious

Smile4me said:


> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> I'm 20 and this is our first.
> 
> Hi bodacious I just realized you are in Missouri what part?:shrug:
> I am too :)Click to expand...

Springfield!


----------



## winegums

good luck tomorrow melanie xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thankyou everyone for your luck for tomorrow, however I have been bleeding most of the day and its now got worse and it is now combined with pain, it doesnt look good. 

Will report back in the morning tomorrow x :cry:


----------



## winegums

oh no melanie im sorry we all have our fingers crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness said:


> Evening all how are we :) , Iam going to bed real early as iam soooo excited for tomorrow scan is at 11am :).
> 
> Racheal hun if i remember rightly we move up to 2nd tri about 13 weeks , Its going to come around so quick.. And next week we get a real looking baby on our tickers :).

I know! I am looking forward to my baby looking ticker! How did the scan go? 



bodacious said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm definitely up the duff! Went for an emergency scan yesterday, I've been in total shock lol sorry for being MIA! We saw two embryo's, two sacs, two heart beats. But it's early days because I've been spotting for almost a week now. We've finally found out why I keep MC and I can't believe we've missed it all this time I'm Rh negative I always thought I was positive but Cody my son is positive so when I gave birth to him my body sent out antibodies to fight the invading blood but now my body has put an immune to it. My husband is B Positive which means most likely all the babies I've been pregnant with have been Rh positive and my body is killing and rejecting the babies. *cry*
> 
> There is little they can do for this pregnant but monitor me, take lots of test we still need to get the babies blood groups but if they come back Rh positive then I can take some medication and basically hope for the best. If I MC this pregnancy they can give me treatment to prevent my body reacting this way. It's a bit of hit and miss my body will accept a fetus that's Rh negative which I have something like a 15% chance of producing with each pregnancy.
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAR I could scam. Anyway.... I don't know if I should be happy, sad or what it all seems up in the air. They said I should have had a injection after I gave birth to Cody like 9 years ago...
> 
> Aw babes! I can understand how you are feeling....but dr's will be keeping a close eye on you and you will be well looked after hopefully. You said its 15% but hopefully it will be in your favour. Keep up the PMA. x
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> been a while since i posted in this thread and shocked at how much its come on if about a week lol.
> so sorry for those who have had losses and welcome to those who are new.
> just rang my comunity midwife as things are driving me crazy and shes going to try and arrange an early scan for next week sometime as im classed as high risk to multiples they need to know for sure how many there are in there sooner rahter than later so we can set out a plan of care especially if there are more than two in there due to higher risks etc. so thats good, aparently not many NHS trusts in the UK bother with early scans with higher risks of multiples but mine does due to the fact that the area in general has a higher percentage in multiples so consultant time is taken up quite a lot thats why they want to plan things sooner. so hopefully will get to see if ive got one or two bubs sooner, or more as im classed as 'high risk'.
> thats the only thing thats put a smile on my face today :haha: sad really isnt it lol.
> how is everyone else feeling today? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you have a higher percentage of multiples in your area? How does that work? Thats interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> I know this is probably irrational, but I am scared to death of losing the baby. Hopefully I get to go to the Dr soon. It's seriously stressing me out.Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to get stressed cos it won't help. I know its really hard, I do it sometimes.Try to relax. Is this your first?
> 
> 
> 
> Franki83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> I know this is probably irrational, but I am scared to death of losing the baby. Hopefully I get to go to the Dr soon. It's seriously stressing me out.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hve you had any health concerns to give you these fears? Or do you just have a general fear of it?
> It is natural to have these fears sweetheart, really it is.
> i felt so horrid yesterday at my friends house as 3 weeks ago she miscarried, and she was on exactly 12 weeks, her scan was 2 days afterwards.
> this has increased my fears and i am having my third child!
> but honestly, if you do everything right, try not to stress yourself so much, you should be ok, high blood pressure makes bubbas unhappy xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I feel more positive as time goes on and I make it another week, but then sometimes I worry. I'm only 8 weeks, and I asked my mum the other day how far gone was she when she miscarried and she told me 10 weeks. :cry: just made me realise im going to worry a lot! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies how are we all today :)..
> 
> Wow congrats for all the twin Mummies i shall find out tomorrow if we have 1 smudge or 2 :) Soooo excited for tomorrow but nervous to.
> 
> Racheal Yayyyyy for Babies now been a Foetos not and embreyo And next week new box whooo were all getting so close to the magic 12 week mark and before you know it we will all be chatting in 2nd tri :).
> 
> Sicky today and tired but other than that a ok here . Hope every ones well ?. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yay! U must be excited :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to hear how you get on.
> 
> So is that when we move over to 2nd trimester? at 12 weeks?
> 
> I'll feel so much safer in 2nd trimester.....we'll all leave at different times. 4 weeks to go.
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> oh and as for the twins... nearly all twins in seperate sacs + placentas are fraternal but if the egg split really early identicals can be seperate! when you find out the sex if they are male/female then 99.9% fraternal but if they are the same sex you need to wait till they are born and look at them to be 100% fraternals usually look quite different as they have different genesClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, thanks. I didnt know that about egg splitting really early....
> 
> 
> 
> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I came from the clomid graduate forum .. can't leave my girls but I am due February 14th!!!!
> 
> So excited about this forum :)
> I've read a little but didn't start from the beginning or it would have taken me all day lol
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you... Moochacha I saw you on the other forum hun nice to see you again!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey welcome. Of course you can join. Congratulations. xClick to expand...
> 
> yes this is our first, and although planned and very much wanted, we were still very shocked when the test finally turned positive at 8 weeks after 3 weeks of negative tests. After we told my mom, she said she didn't get a positive test til 9 weeks with me and 11 weeks with my sister, but went on to have healthy normal pregnancies. I'm not afraid of having a m/c as much as a mmc. I'm scared we will go for the u/s and there won't be anything to see. I read earlier that even at 8 weeks your risk drops, so we will hopefully be ok.Click to expand...

Whats happens in a missed miscarriage? Yeah you are right the risk drops. I cant remember the figures, but at 8 weeks I think its 5%, actually I think that could be 6 weeks. x



Marlarky said:


> Im so excited!! But I'm so nervous because my biggest fear since I was a little girl is labor!! I am sooooo scared of labor!! What is going to be your lifesaver during labor? Is anyone going natural- thats what I want to do!!

I'm scared too! My first labour was awful and ended up in ceaserean. This time I want to give birth naturally. 

I think my life saver this time will be my OH. My sis was there for my first, and it was great, but I think having my OH there will keep my spirits high. I feel like I gave up to easily the first time around. 

The first time is scary, you dont know what to expect. x



moochacha said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> oh and as for the twins... nearly all twins in seperate sacs + placentas are fraternal but if the egg split really early identicals can be seperate! when you find out the sex if they are male/female then 99.9% fraternal but if they are the same sex you need to wait till they are born and look at them to be 100% fraternals usually look quite different as they have different genes
> 
> Yes this is what I thought that's why I was so confused why the Doctor was so confident they were fraternal!! Time will tell, in the 2nd tri they will test for the babies bloodtypes as well, if they are different then its a given they will be fraternal. I guess I can find out the genders then as well? :flower:
> 
> Yes they gave me my first injection hopefully it's not to late thanks for the insight I really do appreciate it :hugs: I got another scan today and will have another one on Monday and take it from there. Still spotting, had a massive bloodclot this morning but I think its from the scan.Click to expand...

Hey hun, hope u r ok. x



kookyklw said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Mummymadness we will move up a box in a week! Yay! I'm looking forward to a more human looking baby.
> 
> Is it at 9 weeks the baby is no longer a embryo and becomes a fetus?
> 
> I'm going to google it
> 
> I'm in black trousers for work now. It's lovely being is something that doesn't make me feel cut in half. People are already speculating though and one person has already asked me if I am pregnant. It feels horrible saying no to people who are my friends at work. X
> 
> I can relate to this! One of my friends text me last night to ask me, I can't bring myself to say no so I just said "you'd be one of the first to know!" then asked her why she thought that (I'm only 7 and a bit weeks, I have a bloated tummy but it's wind I think!) and she just said it was several things I have said or done over the past few weeks! Hmph, I think my baby brain is more obvious than I thought, ha! xClick to expand...

Oh yeah! for sure! Everytime someone talks about babies at work I perk up and ask lots of questions! And all I want to do is talk about children. Its nearly slipped out so many times. x



MelanieSweets said:


> Morning ladies ... well had bit of a shock this morning, woke upto bleeding ... and have bled for about 2 hours on and off went to the doctors and they have referred me for an early scan tomorrow morning 9.45 ....so for now i have to sit and wait not sure how I am feeling but trying to be positive but also preparing myself for the worst. I did have a bleed with Ridley though and it went and went on to have a healthy baby boy. Time will tell, i hope everyones ok xx :hugs:

I hope you are ok hun xx


----------



## Smile4me

oh Melanie 'FX'd hun when did the bleeding start?


----------



## HopeSprings

I had a scan at 6 and 8 weeks. At 6 you can see the heartbeat, at 8 you can hear it too! Have fun ladies!


----------



## mummymadness

Well hello Ladies Iam the happiest woman alive :) Scan went amazing Baby in great position (Allthow had to giggle kinda looks like a turkey lol) , Measuring a few days behind what i thought giving me a new EDD of the 10th of Feb (But oscar did the same at early scan and was back to what i thought was right at 12 weeks scan lol), And To top it all we hear and saw the flickering white heartbeat at 165 bpm :happydance::happydance:.
I have attached a piccy i hope

Hope every ones real well today ?.


https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/100630_135146.jpg

p.s Melanie so sorry didnt see your Post i hope everythings fine with you and bubs hun xxx


----------



## MelanieSweets

Thankyou guys so pleased for your scan hun ... looks beautiful xx well done hehehe xx 

bleeding started today hun (smile4me) this morning still going but not really heavy only when i go to toilet and wipe xx 

I will let you know the outcome tomorrow either way .... i still have hope xx 

Keep smiling everyone x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Oh Melanie - everything crossed for you pet! Hopefully all will be well - Lots of PMA going your way! What a worry for you! :hugs:


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw Melanie, fingers crossed for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Marlarky

Melanie- good luck with eveerything!! I heard that its okay, so just see what your doctor says. Youre in my prayers- you And your baby <3

And HopeSprings- can you really HEAR the heartbeat at 8 weeks?!? thats crazy! I didnt think it was uuntil like 10 or 12!


----------



## Sophist

Melanie, sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you today.


----------



## mummymadness

Marlarky Hun we saw the white flittering heartbeat today and also heard it :) and i am 8 weeks spot on to the day :)


----------



## Marlarky

Oh yeayy!! That gives me lots of hope then! Im so excited and so nervous. its not until July 12, but im still so excited already!!


----------



## SIEGAL

mummymadness said:


> Well hello Ladies Iam the happiest woman alive :) Scan went amazing Baby in great position (Allthow had to giggle kinda looks like a turkey lol) , Measuring a few days behind what i thought giving me a new EDD of the 10th of Feb (But oscar did the same at early scan and was back to what i thought was right at 12 weeks scan lol), And To top it all we hear and saw the flickering white heartbeat at 165 bpm :happydance::happydance:.
> I have attached a piccy i hope
> 
> Hope every ones real well today ?.
> 
> 
> https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/100630_135146.jpg
> 
> p.s Melanie so sorry didnt see your Post i hope everythings fine with you and bubs hun xxx

it does look like a turkey!


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHa glad i am not the only one who thinks so , OH said ooooo how cruel but Smudge really does look like bernard Matthews frozen xmas turkey lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can you take me of the list please. sorry.


----------



## Marlarky

awww zoie!!! huuuuuugsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
we love you :) <3


----------



## Smile4me

aww hun what happened?


----------



## cerrie311

Congrats ladies!!!! My EDD is 2/12/11


----------



## Marlarky

Im 2/22/2011. Is this your first?!!?


----------



## moochacha

mummymadness said:


> Well hello Ladies Iam the happiest woman alive :) Scan went amazing Baby in great position (Allthow had to giggle kinda looks like a turkey lol) , Measuring a few days behind what i thought giving me a new EDD of the 10th of Feb (But oscar did the same at early scan and was back to what i thought was right at 12 weeks scan lol), And To top it all we hear and saw the flickering white heartbeat at 165 bpm :happydance::happydance:.
> I have attached a piccy i hope
> 
> Hope every ones real well today ?.
> 
> 
> https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/100630_135146.jpg
> 
> p.s Melanie so sorry didnt see your Post i hope everythings fine with you and bubs hun xxx

That's wonderful hun!!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

As for me I would like to report that everything is going well in twinny land!! This bed rest is amazing not only do I feel like a queen because hubby is waiting on me hand and foot but the bleeding/spotting has turned into brown blood and has almost stop completely since last night.

I kinda feel a little guilty because hubby is cleaning the house right now and I'm just laying in bed playing games on his laptop with my big twin bump at 7 weeks lol :blush:


----------



## Mamatoble

Hi Everyone.

Haven't been on for a while - far too tired to sit in front of the computer.
So very very tired. Could fall asleep at the drop of a hat.

Anyhow, had a wee sugar boast (whoops) and thought that I would log on and see how everyone is doing. But there are far too many pages to catch up on.:haha:

Hope everyone is feeling great, not sick and certainly not tired. Its the pits.


----------



## MelanieSweets

Moochacha that's great did u have a big bleed? Still bleeding it's been 24hrs now up early as got scan in 2hrs ish couldn't go back to sleep xx 
post on a bit xx sorry miss zoie I hope something bad hasn't happened xx hugs xxx


----------



## minimoo90

Morning everyone 

How's you and the bumps comming along?

One more sleep until my scan and I'm really nervous. I'm really forgetful with this pregnancy, hope its a good sign.

Has anyone else notice after shaving, how quickly the hair grows back?


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone i am looking forward to an afternoon nap today lmao , DS2 is at nursery and DS1 goes to school at lunchtime , Thursdays is the only time i have me time for 3 hours lol and im gonna sleep !! hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## minimoo90

Girlies

Just a reminder we have our own FB group :) it's private and won't show on your profile or newsfeed.

Inbox me your details,


:)


----------



## Franki83

Ok girls... i need some advice. 
i am feeling like i am dying! such a terrible cold! bad sinus, bad throat and terrible gunk coming from my chest! 
i know im only allowed paracetamol, and i have been trying to sip honey and lemon too, but anyone else got some good suggestions???


----------



## winegums

try and use a face steamer with mint in it or tea tree oil itll get all of that gunk right out and might make you feel a bit more unblocked etc :D


----------



## Franki83

i was considering the old trick of vix in a bowl of hot water with a towel over my head, lol. unfortunately i dont have a face steamer, lol. 
god bless our children for giving us wonderful little bugs, lol. 
also, here is a really good question... i had to take my son to the doctors yesterday as he has really bad spots on him that look blistery. now he has had chicken pox before, as i have had, infact all of us have. but the doctor just said it looked more like a viral infection for him and if he gets a temperature to give him calpol or baby nurofen, and if he tries to scratch anything to put a lotion or cream on it. but he has not been like that, infact all he does is be a typical 3 year old, who wants to bomb around and play without a care in the world... could i be at risk of anything??? the doctor didnt say anything but i am still unsure....


----------



## mrsc83

Canyou add me to Feb 18th please? Thanks x


----------



## evewidow

Franki83 said:


> i was considering the old trick of vix in a bowl of hot water with a towel over my head, lol. unfortunately i dont have a face steamer, lol.
> god bless our children for giving us wonderful little bugs, lol.
> also, here is a really good question... i had to take my son to the doctors yesterday as he has really bad spots on him that look blistery. now he has had chicken pox before, as i have had, infact all of us have. but the doctor just said it looked more like a viral infection for him and if he gets a temperature to give him calpol or baby nurofen, and if he tries to scratch anything to put a lotion or cream on it. but he has not been like that, infact all he does is be a typical 3 year old, who wants to bomb around and play without a care in the world... could i be at risk of anything??? the doctor didnt say anything but i am still unsure....

im sure you will be fine , when i was pregnant with ds2 ds1 had gastroenteritus (sp) and i caught it - i felt rough as hell but baby was fine , i know its different thing but if it was dangerous for you im sure the doctor would have said


----------



## Franki83

i know this is my third child, but i suppose you can never stop worrying, especially when they change the rules all the time, lol


----------



## evewidow

Franki83 said:


> i know this is my third child, but i suppose you can never stop worrying, especially when they change the rules all the time, lol

yea i feel the same ! in fact i think i am actually worrying more this time round for some reason :s


----------



## Franki83

were you like me and TTC for ages? it was nearly 2 years for us, i think thats why i am getting really conscious of things, lol.


----------



## moochacha

MelanieSweets said:


> Moochacha that's great did u have a big bleed? Still bleeding it's been 24hrs now up early as got scan in 2hrs ish couldn't go back to sleep xx
> post on a bit xx sorry miss zoie I hope something bad hasn't happened xx hugs xxx

I hope everything is ok please let us know!! As for my bleed - I was spotting for a whole week. Very mild and nothing to worry about, then I started to get some stronger cramps so the Doctor did an internal scan, I've had two now and a third one on Monday but I've been bleeding very heavy today, lots of huge blood clots but not actual blood flow. I think its from the internal scans maybe? Hopefully everything is still ok for the both of us. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I had an awesome scan yesterday. The baby is measuring right on track at 6w6d. The heartbeat was 130bpm.:happydance: I thank God for this reassurance. I have another scan in 2 and half weeks. DH was in tears, and kept saying wow, as the sonographer did the scan.

I hope everyone is feeling well and Im praying those bleeds are only temporary. Praying for a full term delivery for everyone.:hugs:


----------



## winegums

moochacha the internals can irritate your cervix! now your 7 weeks you should be able to have tummy scans with a full bladder! xx


----------



## Love3Hope4

Hi everyone! I hope everyone is having a great day and feeling well. For those with worries...I am praying for you and your LO's. Huge hugs!


----------



## evewidow

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. I had an awesome scan yesterday. The baby is measuring right on track at 6w6d. The heartbeat was 130bpm.:happydance: I thank God for this reassurance. I have another scan in 2 and half weeks. DH was in tears, and kept saying wow, as the sonographer did the scan.
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling well and Im praying those bleeds are only temporary. Praying for a full term delivery for everyone.:hugs:

 Glad you had a good scan :D



Franki83 said:


> were you like me and TTC for ages? it was nearly 2 years for us, i think thats why i am getting really conscious of things, lol.

no we only decided to try in may and i got pregnant stright away but i do feel more worried this time im not sure why exactly , perhaps its becasue i know its the last one im having ?


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies, well after 3.5 hours at hospital after various prodding and poking xx it seems we have lost our baby, there was no baby visible in the scans .... It seems I may have passed most of it now, but they do blood tests to keep track of your HCG levels as these things can never be conclusive however I feel this is, thankyou everyone for your kind support and its been lovely knowing you all, I wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies and may you continue to have beautiful little babies, please can you take me off the list xx bye for now. 

:hugs:


----------



## minimoo90

Sorry to hear that. I wish you well in the future....big hugs xx


----------



## SIEGAL

:hugs: So Sorry to hear that Melanie.


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw Melanie, that's so sad - so sorry for you and your loss. Fingers crossed it's not too long til you're back. xx:hugs:


----------



## evewidow

so sorry for your loss melanie


----------



## Smile4me

I'm really sorry Melanie :( Don't give up hun.... hopefully the Dr. can pinpoint what it is and you can move on to a successful 9months


----------



## winegums

melanie i'm really sorry and i hope your back in first tri asap *hug* xx


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: so sorry melanie!!
I wish u all the luck in the future!! XX


----------



## sailor_venus

So sorry for your loss Melanie. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## mummymadness

So sorry for all the Girls who have had a loss, I really hope you come back to 1st tri in the very near future.

WD to all who have had scans and all twinny Mummies to be :).

Iam shattered was a little worry today Finnley did a roley poley straight in to my tummy i was crying because i thought he may of hurt bubs but i am in no pain and still puking my guts up so i think everythings A ok :) i have had a little word to try explain to becareful with mummies tummy too .

Ooooo and we was set on a boys name but couldnt think of a girls at all not 1 then tonight we found it yayyyy Alana Grace :) xx


----------



## janna

Can you add me to Feb 28th? I may have to update the due date, as I got pregnant right after coming off the pill, so I'm having a dating scan next Tuesday (July 6th)... my current ticker is based off my withdrawal bleed after my last pill. Thanks!


----------



## carmyz

sorry for ur loss melanie xx

not much goin on here m/s has settled for now..3 days till i get my scan i cant wait im so nervous..i dont feel pregnant still??

hope everyone is well


----------



## joyjumper

Sorry to hear your news Melanie x


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Is it too late to join this thread? I am 6 weeks and 2 days and my EDD is 23rd February. It's my first pregnancy and we concieved the week before our wedding - sshh...don't tell the baby he he.

I just saw the perfect changing unit on EBAY, is it too mad to bid for it??


----------



## mummy to be

Oh hun.. never to late to join our little wee thread :) Hope your well. 

What is everyones plans for this weekend??? 
We are going house hunting and starting to go through our shit lol.. we are moving house in a few weeks... found out last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRR lol :) 

I am cooking shepards pie for dinner nom nom smells sooooo gooooddddd!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> Oh hun.. never to late to join our little wee thread :) Hope your well.
> 
> What is everyones plans for this weekend???
> We are going house hunting and starting to go through our shit lol.. we are moving house in a few weeks... found out last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRR lol :)
> 
> I am cooking shepards pie for dinner nom nom smells sooooo gooooddddd!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

weekend... Tomo going to see the inlaws ,dunno if we are telling them our news will leave it to hubby to decide its his place to tell them lol , Sunday we are doing absolutley nothing ..unless the weather is still nice then we will have a BBQ :) House hunting is not fun , we wanted to move but cant afford anything that would actually be bigger than this house so we are now considering a loft conversion :wacko:


----------



## moochacha

MelanieSweets said:


> Hello ladies, well after 3.5 hours at hospital after various prodding and poking xx it seems we have lost our baby, there was no baby visible in the scans .... It seems I may have passed most of it now, but they do blood tests to keep track of your HCG levels as these things can never be conclusive however I feel this is, thankyou everyone for your kind support and its been lovely knowing you all, I wish you all the luck in the world with your pregnancies and may you continue to have beautiful little babies, please can you take me off the list xx bye for now.
> 
> :hugs:

I'm so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## winegums

CantWaitToTTC said:


> Is it too late to join this thread? I am 6 weeks and 2 days and my EDD is 23rd February. It's my first pregnancy and we concieved the week before our wedding - sshh...don't tell the baby he he.
> 
> I just saw the perfect changing unit on EBAY, is it too mad to bid for it??

course not hun! its never too late :p i will be updating the front page tonight so will add you to the list.

p.s. I was buying stuff before I even got pregnant so i wouldn't worry! lol xx


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone,

i've just come back from a trip the the EPAU...I have been having spotting for over 2 weeks now so told midwife. She thought I should get it checked out so off I went.

Luckily everything is fine, though i couldn't see anything to start with and thought OMG I've imagined it!! But the little baby blob was there, with a little heart beat :) phew.

I think it finally feels real now, though still not completely, i guess it will sink in more and more.

Now I am going to chill out and watch the tennis - hoorah!!


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Thanks mummytobe and winegums!!

This weekend I am having my first midwife appointment and getting my scan booked in hopefully. We decided to not tell anyone, apart from my parents, until after the scan, so I'm really looking forward to it.

Other then that, just relaxing and trying to stay awake enough to clean the house.

Anyone else exhausted? I have started getting morning sickness during all meal times and as soon as I get home after work I have no energy. But I'm loving it as it's all more evidence that I'm pregnant :)


----------



## bodacious

9 weeks today!


----------



## rachael872211

Melanie so sorry for your loss. xx

cantwaittottc, I am exhausted! I went for a walk today with my friend, it was 7 miles and normally I could do that easily, but I was struggling and moaning today......i'm really suffering now. I can't move!

I'm not doing much this weekend, DD has a summer fate at her school and i'll be going to that tomorrow. She'll be doing a dance and some karate  I can't wait to see it. 

I'm also excited cos I just brought a broadway dancing game for the wii! x


----------



## rachael872211

OMG, I just remembered I had a dream last night with this forum on it! Ha ha, I remember SIEGAL being in it, but just the name though. How strange. x


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness, we have thought of a girls name, but can't agree on any boys names.......for a girl we like Macey. x


----------



## Tea Monster

Hey guys can I join too? From my dates I think I'm due Feb 18th but won't know for sure until scan! Am sure it hasn't sunk in yet, though am feeling very knackered....


----------



## rachael872211

welcome teamonster, congratulations! It still hasnt sunk in for me either....not properly. x


----------



## tinkerbellfan

not been on here for a little while sorry to see that some of you have had bad news :hugs: x

:happydance: im 9 weeks today and got my 1st scan appointment through the post this morning for 22nd july 2010 at 9.15 am:happydance: im really excited/nervous as this is my 1st pregnancy so im having the normal fears and worries i guess of not quite being able to believe its all real and nervous scan might not show what it should and not knowing what to expect , my m.s has been really strong for last few days so im feeling so tired again :sleep: lol hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## mummymadness

Rachael Macey a very very lovely name :) Welcome new Girls lovely to see some new names still popping up ..

Hows every one today ??, I am real excited for eclipse movie sunday i have planned my cinema snacks the lot lol.
Sick twice today this is most deffinatley a girl and she is going to be a right madam i can tell already lol.
The fairs down my street today i was a little sad i couldnt go on any rides at all :( but enjoyed candy and the kids went on a couple of small ones :). xxx


----------



## evewidow

I dont feel sick or nausea but havent had any appetite all day , forced myself some special k earlier managed a few spoons but bout an hour ago i wolfed down a chicken rogan rosh and mushroom pilau rice , i now feel bloaty and uncomfortable ..meh ! I was naughty today too and i bought a grobag from TK maxx ..not supposed to get anything till i had the scan but was cute and cheap ..oh well haha


----------



## rachael872211

ooo im tempted to go to tkmaxx now. lol. 

I'm off to see eclipse tonight! Well tomorrow! I'm so excited. Me and my friend were just looking cos we were told all the tickets were sold out, but they wasnt. 

I'm sure I wont fall asleep, but im tired already. x


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo have fun watching it cannot wait to know what happens when i go Sunday :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

I saw Eclipse and you girls will like it!:thumbup:

Congrats on all the new BFPs. So happy I am finally 7 weeks. Everytime I make another week, Im ecstatic.:happydance: I bought a belly band from Target and I love it. Its so comfy and I can unbutton my pants! I feel like a stuffed turkey, and my belly is getting so firm.

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

I agree! Eclipse was amazing! I read the series tho, not sure how it would be for those who havent read them. I am 6 weeks, 2 days today and feeling really good. For those of you that have had boys and girls, do you get more MS with one sex vs the other?


----------



## mummymadness

Glad film is great i never read the books but loved all the films, I watched New Moon last night (Again for like the 10th time lol) in prep for Eclipse Sunday .

Hows every one today ??, I am worrying my little socks MS seems to have stopped completley and i hate that feeling of not knowing now i have no signs to show me alls ok . xxxxxxx


----------



## rachael872211

The film was great! I want to see it again. 

mummymadness, thats strange cos it was just this morning that I was thinking my ms had stopped......and immediately got worried :-S

One of the cats was sick though and that was making me gag! OH was just sitting there asking if i was ok! x


----------



## mummymadness

Lol I seem to remember thow that its quiet normal for symptoms to slow down around weeks 8-9 (Would you believe i have done this 3 times before lol).
Already planned all my snacks for cinema Sunday Nachos with cheese Mmmmmm and Ben N Jerrys ice cream Mmmmm carnt wait, But with my bladder sitting as close to the exit door as i can lol. xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Enjoy it girls - mine subsided last week and I was panicing and this week I'm sick as a dog again!!! Even had to pull over on the roadside yesterday to 'dispose' of dinner - that was three meals puked up and then I got on the weighing scales last night and it tried nto tell me I'd put on 5 pounds in 24 hours....after puking up every meal????? WTF?


----------



## DJ987

I thought my tiredness and MS was subsiding slightly, but then the past 3 days it has been worse than ever!! All good signs though :) xx


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo so i am not worrying yet then week 9 may hit me with symptoms again lol. xx


----------



## amber20

Hope everyone has a great 4th of July weekend!!!


----------



## evewidow

hope everyone is ok today :) We told the MIL our news today , she was pissed off about work stuff and other things so thought it would cheer her up hahahaha she just looked shocked but then said it was a nice surprise , I got to have a nap in the car which was nice poor hubby had sleeping wife in front and 2 snoring kids on the back lol !


----------



## mummymadness

Well i certainly typed to quickly as all symptoms had calmed down i decided that a nice greasy indian take away was a great way forward !! And well lets say thats £20 down the pan now literally lol lol lol.
On a good note makes me smile i think Bubs is all well and ok :), Hope every 1s well today xx


----------



## rachael872211

ah yeah! I recommend sitting near to the edge to get out for the toilet. Half an hour into the film I needed to go and was smack bang in the middle, and I felt bad having to ask ppl to move, so I just sat and suffered. 

I'm still extremely tired. It seemed to ease a couple of weeks ago but now all I want to do is sleep. Plus its boiling! x


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) How are you all....


Well i mentioned the other day that we are moving in a few weeks well that few weeks has just been changed to 4 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe it! We are moving 300k's in 4 days! Gosh i got so much packing to do. Allan is going away for 2 nights so that pretty much leaves me to do pretty much ALL of it!!! Should be fun considering i can move anything or lift heavy boxes lol..... So i guess the house will be a maze of random boxes lol :( 
Not looking forward to the packing part..... Cant wait to get to the new house but dont wanna move!!! :(


----------



## mummymadness

GL with the Move Mummy sounds hectic hope u get lots of rest inbetween :).

Rachael you and me 2 hun, This heat is kiling me im laid watching a film with 2 windows wide wide open and still to hot (Plus theres some god awful teenagers hanging around i swear they wake my kids up il go out there and kill them myself lol).

Hope every 1s well, 2nd time i just threw up in 1 night grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## littlebabyno4

Smile4me said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I came from the clomid graduate forum .. can't leave my girls but I am due February 14th!!!!
> 
> So excited about this forum :)
> I've read a little but didn't start from the beginning or it would have taken me all day lol
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you... Moochacha I saw you on the other forum hun nice to see you again!


AAhhh Congrats!!! due same day as me.


----------



## littlebabyno4

Hi Everyone Hope you all keeping well. felt great at start of week full of energy, not really feeling sick yet just bit quesy 1 or 2 days, today i'm soo tired can still eat well, but downside is i'm eating way too much choc, i'm really trying to watch my weight as my cousin is getting married in sept and I bought a beautiful dress of net a week before i found out I was pregnant, WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF IT FITTING ME??:dohh: maybe my bump won't be too big at 16 weeks. The dress is too big mum was going to take it in for me ha ha now she'l be doing the opposite!!!!! but is't only bout an inch too big around stomach think i'm expecting the impossible. Little baby worth every extra lb


----------



## Meghan

Hey everyone!! From what I can gather with due date calculators online I'm due around Feb 24th! Haven't had first doctor appointment yet so that may change :) Hope all is well


----------



## Sophist

littlebabyno4 said:


> Hi Everyone Hope you all keeping well. felt great at start of week full of energy, not really feeling sick yet just bit quesy 1 or 2 days, today i'm soo tired can still eat well, but downside is i'm eating way too much choc, i'm really trying to watch my weight as my cousin is getting married in sept and I bought a beautiful dress of net a week before i found out I was pregnant, WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF IT FITTING ME??:dohh: maybe my bump won't be too big at 16 weeks. The dress is too big mum was going to take it in for me ha ha now she'l be doing the opposite!!!!! but is't only bout an inch too big around stomach think i'm expecting the impossible. Little baby worth every extra lb

You might be OK...I didn't start showing until 18-20 weeks with my earlier kids.



Meghan said:


> Hey everyone!! From what I can gather with due date calculators online I'm due around Feb 24th! Haven't had first doctor appointment yet so that may change :) Hope all is well

Hi...welcome! I'm Due Feb 24/25 too...different calculators are telling me different days.


----------



## babesx3

:happydance:..lol 
5 days till my scan..:thumbup:
bit scared , will be going on my own as dh has to look after kids, they are too much of a handful to take, i remember what it was like last time taking 2 kids now we have tilly, just think 3's too many to take..maybe at 20 week scan they can come......
its all the waiting..... if i went straight in i'd take them , but i've waited over an hour before , which is hell with 3 kids 4 and under, running around getting into mischeif, end up stressed and high bp......

still feeling queezy all day which i hate, but know its in a good cause...i gained 6 lbs already....:nope:...not good....eeek...nowonder my jeans won't do up.....


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo Babes have fun hun, I was the same i asked Mum to have the youngest and layla was at school so only had to take Finnley as last time i took 2 to the early scan and couldnt keep them occupied was Murder lol.

Carnt wait to see Piccy :).x


----------



## sahrene1978

mrskcbrown said:


> So happy I am finally 7 weeks. Everytime I make another week, Im ecstatic.:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


I feel the same way! Plus I love to see my ticker change!! :thumbup:

Sahrene


----------



## minimoo90

Hey girls,
How's everyone doing? 
Had my scan, little flipper had a heartbeat and looks great, will upload the picture soon

Xx


----------



## wiiwidow

minimoo90 said:


> Hey girls,
> How's everyone doing?
> Had my scan, little flipper had a heartbeat and looks great, will upload the picture soon
> 
> Xx

Hurray great news! :happydance: Looking forward to seeing the piccies x


----------



## Tea Monster

Am 7 weeks now (i think) - but only been nauseous mostly, and only sick twice - REALLY don't want to wish for MS, but worried not feeling "pregnant" enough! Boobs were really really sore last week, but even they feel fine now (though bigger I'm sure)... Guess I should be careful what i wish for, but can't help worrying! :nope:


----------



## lucky3

Tea Monster said:


> Am 7 weeks now (i think) - but only been nauseous mostly, and only sick twice - REALLY don't want to wish for MS, but worried not feeling "pregnant" enough! Boobs were really really sore last week, but even they feel fine now (though bigger I'm sure)... Guess I should be careful what i wish for, but can't help worrying! :nope:

Hi Team Monster,

yes I think we are all the same, worried if we're not feeling bad! I'm sure it will be fine, after all some people don't realise they're pregnant till much later so I guess they must feel normal!

:)


----------



## minimoo90

My scan and baby flipper


----------



## mummymadness

awwww Mini lovely piccy .

Hope every ones well ??, I went to see Eclipse Twilight was amazingly good munched on some sweeties too lol. xx


----------



## carmyz

U/s went great baby is fine measuring 8wks and 4days due on the 10th of feb..HB 167bps:happydance::happydance:

couldnt be happier right now i cryed when i got told the baby had a hb as i was so relieved that he/she is ok.. will put pics up later hopefully pickin them up later this arvo.:cloud9:


----------



## MrsFarrow

I'm due February 22nd! I didn't read a lot of the thread as I'm super tired, but good luck to all the other mommies with feb. babies!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) How are you all? Gosh i am sooo tired! We have so much to do before we move! Not looking forward to it at all.. only 4 days to go!!!!

How are you all?


----------



## rachael872211

Hey everyone, how are you all? 

yay! 9 weeks today and I've moved up a box in my ticker! 

I've just finished reading an excellent book, which I havent been able to put down, and now need to get on with housework. x


----------



## mummy to be

awww my ticker doesnt have boxes :( lol.. might have to change that lol


----------



## Franki83

Hey girls! It has just taken me ages to read all the posts i have missed!

I do feel thankful though that i am not the only one who does not "feel" pregnant at the moment... i know i still am... but it is just such a weird feeling isn't it?
who else has terrible acne?!?!?!?! i swear to god i feel like im going through puberty again!! 

and to all those lucky girls who have already seen eclipse, i am jealous.... i have read all the books about 15 times over, and my hubby is taking me to see it this friday night for my birthday (wednesday) as friday is its official release date here. not premiere... i wasn't that lucky, lol. 
just hope i get rid of this cold before hand, or i will still be snotting throughout the film, mmmmm popcorn.... ooooh cant wait now!!!!


----------



## evewidow

Franki83 said:


> Hey girls! It has just taken me ages to read all the posts i have missed!
> 
> I do feel thankful though that i am not the only one who does not "feel" pregnant at the moment... i know i still am... but it is just such a weird feeling isn't it?
> who else has terrible acne?!?!?!?! i swear to god i feel like im going through puberty again!!
> 
> and to all those lucky girls who have already seen eclipse, i am jealous.... i have read all the books about 15 times over, and my hubby is taking me to see it this friday night for my birthday (wednesday) as friday is its official release date here. not premiere... i wasn't that lucky, lol.
> just hope i get rid of this cold before hand, or i will still be snotting throughout the film, mmmmm popcorn.... ooooh cant wait now!!!!

i woke up covered in even more spots this morning , i felt well rough and took me ages to get out of bed this morning too :(


----------



## Franki83

it is horrid isnt it? i absolutely hate it! like a teenager infront of the mirror squeezing them, lol.
but i suppose its just another joy of our miracles, lol.
i was well gutted saturday too, my bra's have been really painful so i thought i would go out and buy some nice soft supporting ones with no under wires... i have gone from a 36E to 38F, grrrrrr, i think i am gonna end up like dolly partoon by the end of this pregnancy! but i did get some really comfy ones though. they dont hurt as much at all


----------



## evewidow

mine are still ok thankfully but im sure in a couple of weeks i will be going to get new ones too lol !


----------



## babesx3

cute scan piccy mini moo!!:)


----------



## rachael872211

mummytobe, defo get a new ticker! Its great seeing it move! 

Frankie83, I have spots! It is horrible! Also I need new bras! I dont know what size I am now, just that I am falling out of the ones I already have.


----------



## Franki83

i am just happy that most places that you go to are quite happy to measure you up. if you have a Boyes stores near you though, they are good, you can get some really good supportive bra's for a couple of quid, and they sell nursing bra's too for a fiver, they are great!


----------



## mummymadness

Afternoon Ladies, How are we all today ??,

Iam trying to get on with some work but sickness is winning the battle down right lol..Congrats to all on scans it is lovely to see that flickering white beating heart early on :).

Iam just bidding on a Doppler on Ebay (Sold mine from oscar :( ), So hopefully will win that one, Hope you enjoy eclipse Franki it really was the best of the 3 i loved it luckily friends kept quiet in there lol.

Hope everyones well xxxx


----------



## FlatShoes

Hey Feb Bugs! :)

So:

Sickness had died down - thank god but in its place is a million spots, no apetite except for sweets and cake and I am still EXHAUSTED!

Eclipse was AMAZING! Jacobs body is too exciting for a pregnant woman! haha


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls since I was last on which feels like ages ago sooooo much has happened!! I got married had the most amazing day and no one mention I wasn't drinking pheww!! I'm on honeymoon in Mexico as right now it's fab drinking all the no alcohol cocktails I can before my sickness kicks in at about 4pm everyday!! Did another digi CB last Monday and got 2-3 weeks on it have one more for next Monday!! So that's me all updated!
Hugs and kisses to anyone that's lost while I've been away and welcome to all the new 
joiners!!
See you all when we get back xoxoxo


----------



## Franki83

Oooooooooh Jacobs body.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. you think hubby would mind if i ogled a bit?? LOL
i have told him, all i want for my birthday is for him to take me to cinema and watch this movie, thats it, lol. whether he does or not is a different story... i may just have to cry at him... lol. it might work. 
i cant wait till they make new moon into a film though... i think that would be amazing to see.


----------



## Sophist

Hi Girls! I have nothing new to report, just waiting. I have a little more energy, but I'm getting sicker by the day. Today I'm eating dry ramen noodles because I'm starving but I can't handle anything with a taste. Are you tired of listening to me complain yet?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. Congrats on all the new BFPS!

Im just so darn tired and my boobs hurt like hell at night. Glad to be having symptoms. 5 more weeks till 2nd tri.:happydance:


----------



## minimoo90

Hey everyone hows yourselves and the bumps?

My LO is def making me aware they are there, by feeling sick 24/7 and unable to move :(


----------



## wiiwidow

I am just exhausted...completely and totally and utterly exhausted! The nausea has eased, the bbs I can handle, but I cannot function I am just SO blummin tired. I think it's partly because I am now up approximately 4 times in the night to go to the toilet, and then come 6am I must have my first breakfast otherwise I get sick and then obviously I can't get back to sleep. I just need to sleep instead of work, and I think then I could just about function for the awake hours! :wacko:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone, havent been on for a while as i have been so ill, i just feel sick at the sight of anything :( i haven't had chance to catch up with all new comments! Congrats to all the new BFP's and i hope everyone is well :) xx


----------



## littlebabyno4

Thanks thats just what I needed to hear


----------



## carmyz

iv been feelin really tired went to bed at 830 last night woke up at 645 it was a great slep but my back keeps hurtin when i sleep for to long its so annoyin..

nausea isnt bad i think its goin to go soon..which is great :)

sorry to those that are having it rough wont be to much longer and we ll be in 2nd tri :D


----------



## babee2wewantu

Hey ladies, I'm sorry its been so long. I haven't been feeling well at all! I'm beyond exhausted, every smell has me about to throw up, can't eat anything with garlic. Having a hard time taking vitamins! I am truely a mess. 1st appointment tomorrow, only 7 weeks now and feeling lots of heaviness in tummy. Can someone help? Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## amber20

Hope everyone had a great 4th of July!!


----------



## mummy to be

Brrrrrr how is everyone today! i am soooo tired! i need sleep lol.. i think i could curl up into bed and not do anything ALL day!!! But noooooo i have to struggle with a 14 month old and packing a whole house in 3 days!!!! :( Not liking this at all :( 
Wish allan (OH) was here to help me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachael872211

ah Jacobs body! I like the bit where Edward goes "does he never put any clothes on" or something like that. 

I brought some baby clothes yesterday ....... I couldnt resist! I think ive done well waiting this long. lol. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning. x


----------



## carmyz

lol i know that was funny when he said that..but OMG he has the hostest body :o 

edward doesnt do one thing for me lol..


----------



## moochacha

Ahhhhh I've missed so much!!! I hope everyone is well.

It's been a tough couple of days I went to hospital because I was bleeding huge bloodclots, I thought it was over but it turns out its from the two internal scans I had last week.

Yesterday my husbands dog of 14 years died, because I was in hospital and all our family were interstate my husband put him in a kennel for a couple of days. He was to old and got stressed and the kennel called us to late and we had to rush to the vet and hold him while she put him down. It was horrible my DH had a panic attack (his never had one before) and has been crying since yesterday I feel helpless.

But other than that everything is good!! We still have Baby A and B I've had loads of scans its been great. :happydance:


----------



## evewidow

Well today was my appointment with the drs , did all the form filling and what not and he said take this to reception and book a midwife appointment , turned out today the midwife was there so i only had to wait 20 mins and got an appointment with her , nothing much to report i have to pop to the hospital and get my bloods done whenever i have chance in the next week or so and then wait for my scan appointment :) It was the same midwife i had with my other 2 kids so that was nice and she seemed very encouraging about me possibly wanting to birth at home so good stuff :)


----------



## winegums

hmmm am i the only one that really hates twilight lol!! not enjoying the twilight conversation :p


----------



## winegums

UPDATED

if i've missed you out of the front page let me know!!


----------



## HopeSprings

Winegums- you're not alone!!! Not into it at all and it's all people are talking about here and on facebook. So when do people have baby showers typically? Obviously we want to be way before the holidays...


----------



## dizzyisacow

Im due february 16 but im sure its a late january baby


----------



## sailor_venus

I haven't been added to the facebook group yet. :-( my nausea went away for 2 days and I thought I was in the clear-but it came back with a vengence today. I feel sad for you friends who are feeling poopy still. So excited for 2nd tri. Everyone enjoy your mornings/afternoons/evening and have some rest.


----------



## sailor_venus

winegums said:


> hmmm am i the only one that really hates twilight lol!! not enjoying the twilight conversation :p




HopeSprings said:


> Winegums- you're not alone!!! Not into it at all and it's all people are talking about here and on facebook. So when do people have baby showers typically? Obviously we want to be way before the holidays...

I also do not love twilight. Boo. I waited until I was 36 weeks to have a baby shower. This time (maybe.is is appropriate for me to have one?), I'll do it much sooner!


----------



## Sophist

winegums said:


> hmmm am i the only one that really hates twilight lol!! not enjoying the twilight conversation :p

Me.


----------



## sahrene1978

Oh gosh I am so so so tired of m/s.. I feel so miserable with no relief in site.. 

Sahrene


----------



## wiiwidow

Moochacha, I'm sorry to hear you're having a tough time - sounds like it must have been worrying with all the bleeding but at least it's ok now. And sorry about OH and their dog, I know how tough that is my last dog was 16 when she died, but at least they had a good friend for life and it's just harder for us because the dog's life is so much shorter. Time will make it easier and the memories brighter. :hugs:

Sailor Venus, I think you need to let Minimoo90 know about wanting access to the facebook group. Then you have to check your group invites...it took me a while to find it!

Hope everyone else is doing ok? I'm still tired...:dohh:


----------



## MommaCC

Hey ladies 
hope everyone is well!! My m/s is more like n/s hits me around 4pm everyday and whenever I try to eat at the minute!! 
Managing to keep food down by breathing thru it as best I can but it's soooo hard!!! Still on honeymoon in Mexico but it's raining so been banished indoors but it means I can come on b+b yay!! 
Winegums: could you add me to the front page we are due feb 25th thanks Hun x 
love to all chins up food down lol xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all today ??.

I shall keep quiet because i am true Die hard Twilight fan :) :) and if edward would marry me i would leave OH in a heartbeat he he he.

MS playing a vital role today had to not drive at all because i couldnt control when it was going to happen lol, we ended up walking lol.
Bought a super cute outfit from MotherCare and a steriliser they had on offer in Wilkos.

Hope every ones well and not to tired ?. xx


----------



## wish2bmama

moochacha said:


> Ahhhhh I've missed so much!!! I hope everyone is well.
> 
> It's been a tough couple of days I went to hospital because I was bleeding huge bloodclots, I thought it was over but it turns out its from the two internal scans I had last week.
> 
> Yesterday my husbands dog of 14 years died, because I was in hospital and all our family were interstate my husband put him in a kennel for a couple of days. He was to old and got stressed and the kennel called us to late and we had to rush to the vet and hold him while she put him down. It was horrible my DH had a panic attack (his never had one before) and has been crying since yesterday I feel helpless.
> 
> But other than that everything is good!! We still have Baby A and B I've had loads of scans its been great. :happydance:

Sorry to hear about DH and the family dog :hugs:

Sounds like you had a similar scare to me! Glad the babies are doing well! xx


----------



## sailor_venus

wish2bmama said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh I've missed so much!!! I hope everyone is well.
> 
> It's been a tough couple of days I went to hospital because I was bleeding huge bloodclots, I thought it was over but it turns out its from the two internal scans I had last week.
> 
> Yesterday my husbands dog of 14 years died, because I was in hospital and all our family were interstate my husband put him in a kennel for a couple of days. He was to old and got stressed and the kennel called us to late and we had to rush to the vet and hold him while she put him down. It was horrible my DH had a panic attack (his never had one before) and has been crying since yesterday I feel helpless.
> 
> But other than that everything is good!! We still have Baby A and B I've had loads of scans its been great. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear about DH and the family dog :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like you had a similar scare to me! Glad the babies are doing well! xxClick to expand...

Was the spotting at all related to your having double trouble brewing in your tummies? Or just a random occurrence?


----------



## janna

Went this morning for dating ultrasound, based on LMP I'm 6 weeks, 1 day...but got pregnant right off the pill. Had to have an internal (he said my uterus is retroverted), but we saw little bean's heartbeat!! yay...
Now, the ultrasound tech said that the equipment will only give a date starting at 6 weeks, 1 day. He took 2 measurements and 1st indicated 6 weeks, 1 day; the 2nd was a bit smaller so would not give a date... I'm going back in 2 weeks for another scan, as my doctor wants the pregnancy dated. But we're very happy to have seen little bean's HB!!!


----------



## impatient1

Hope everyone is doing well, have not been around much lately as ms had been killing me slowly, doctor put me on something to help with it as I wasn't able to eat much of anything.


----------



## carmyz

our rules are if u have already had a shower with a certain sex u already have u cant have it again unless u have nothin at all or if its a big gap in between babies..

thats wat we do anyway lol


----------



## mummy to be

mummymadness said:


> I shall keep quiet because i am true Die hard Twilight fan :) :) and if edward would marry me i would leave OH in a heartbeat he he he.

Hahahahaha i am hearing you here lol..... Allan (OH) knows it too lol.... he is forever telling me that he is watching me when i go and have my Twilight and New Moon movie days hehehehehehe He thinks i am slightly obsessed lol.. and rightly so i think :) 

How is everyone else?

We move in 2 days!!!! Still got sooooo much packing to do... Kinda making it hard with Allan away (in our new house working) and i am here alone with Layla trying to pack but not to do much cause of bubba... kinda stressful and annoying at the same time. Good think he is heading home tonight.. So he can get stuck into the heavy packing tonight and tomorrow night.. than move on Friday!!!!!! SCARY!!!!!!! but super exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlebabyno4

HI. well feeling great maybe too good I feel like I'm not pregnant, I can eat what I want I felt quesy couple of days last week now its all gone, Dont have sore boobs or anything I'm 8 weeks and will prob have to wait another 12 weeks before 1st scan, very tired though I know I shouldn't complain but it's reassuring to have few symptoms, maybe I just don't notice this time around cause I have a very very busy little 13 month old who doesn't let me sit for a moment ha little rascal awhh but he such a little dote ,had his MMR today never like getting vaccinations done I'm always nervous of reactions but he in great form so far. :hugs:


----------



## Mamatoble

How is everyone doing?
Tiredness is the killer - well its certainly doing its best to kill me. Now having to watch what time I am driving as I am dead scared of falling asleep at the wheel.
Cancelled one daughers dancing lesson and got stick from the teacher about doing this. 
In my defense, we live an hour away from town (so two hours driving in a 2.5hr time period - with a 5yr and 3yr to entertain as well). But of course we haven't told any one yet about bubs (and this lassie has had real problems conceiving- can't - so don't want to go there just yet). Arhhhh.

I just can't face doing anything at the moment.
Wasn't like this with my others. Not even close.


Okay whinge over. Just needed to get it off my chest before I go and answer another snarky email from the dancing teacher, in my most pleasant manner.

either that or I will let OH answer it - he always remembers his p's and q's.



Hope everyone else is donig fine. Good luck with the move Mummy to be.


----------



## carmyz

https://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc221/carm85/?action=view&current=07072010_002.jpg

there is a pic of my baby .. :)


----------



## mummy to be

Awww camz love the pic :) Awww soooo jealous i dont get to see bubba for AGES!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## carmyz

thanks yeah its hard not bein able to see bubs..hopefully it ll fly by for u xx


----------



## rachael872211

carmyz said:


> lol i know that was funny when he said that..but OMG he has the hostest body :o
> 
> edward doesnt do one thing for me lol..

Ah I want them both.......I can't choose. lol. 



moochacha said:


> Ahhhhh I've missed so much!!! I hope everyone is well.
> 
> It's been a tough couple of days I went to hospital because I was bleeding huge bloodclots, I thought it was over but it turns out its from the two internal scans I had last week.
> 
> Yesterday my husbands dog of 14 years died, because I was in hospital and all our family were interstate my husband put him in a kennel for a couple of days. He was to old and got stressed and the kennel called us to late and we had to rush to the vet and hold him while she put him down. It was horrible my DH had a panic attack (his never had one before) and has been crying since yesterday I feel helpless.
> 
> But other than that everything is good!! We still have Baby A and B I've had loads of scans its been great. :happydance:

Aw hun, that sounds so sad. I hope your husband gets better. Its horrible when you lose a pet. Really devastating. 

It is great news to hear about how your bleeding has stopped tho. x



Mamatoble said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Tiredness is the killer - well its certainly doing its best to kill me. Now having to watch what time I am driving as I am dead scared of falling asleep at the wheel.
> Cancelled one daughers dancing lesson and got stick from the teacher about doing this.
> In my defense, we live an hour away from town (so two hours driving in a 2.5hr time period - with a 5yr and 3yr to entertain as well). But of course we haven't told any one yet about bubs (and this lassie has had real problems conceiving- can't - so don't want to go there just yet). Arhhhh.
> 
> I just can't face doing anything at the moment.
> Wasn't like this with my others. Not even close.
> 
> 
> Okay whinge over. Just needed to get it off my chest before I go and answer another snarky email from the dancing teacher, in my most pleasant manner.
> 
> either that or I will let OH answer it - he always remembers his p's and q's.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is donig fine. Good luck with the move Mummy to be.

Ah what a bitch!! I'd probably just give in and tell her I was pregnant. lol. To make her feel small. People don't understand do they? Then as soon as they find out you are pregnant, they totally change! x


----------



## laurbagss

Hi could you change mine to january 26th please hun x


----------



## mummymadness

Awww camz lovely photo, Whoooo i have hit the next box and 9 weeks feeling really positive about getting to 12 weeks :).

Fell to sleep last nite at 7 OMG and didnt wake till 5 this morning still massivley sick and just give up food is my enemy lol lol.

Hows every one today enjoying the weather ??. xxx


----------



## rachael872211

mummymadness, that 12 week mark doesnt feel far away now does it? x


----------



## mummymadness

not at all , and really hoping This MS stops at some point Gosh its bad .


----------



## SIEGAL

OK ladies, I am being brave and posting the first picture of my fatness/baby bump. What do you think?? Is there a bump at all or all fat? I am nervous b/c I am starting school soon and don't want everyone to wonder if I am fat or pregnant all semester! :dohh: P.S. I am wearing a maternity shirt with the empire waist which always alludes to pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sailor_venus

SIEGAL said:


> OK ladies, I am being brave and posting the first picture of my fatness/baby bump. What do you think?? Is there a bump at all or all fat? I am nervous b/c I am starting school soon and don't want everyone to wonder if I am fat or pregnant all semester! :dohh: P.S. I am wearing a maternity shirt with the empire waist which always alludes to pregnancy.

If you were just another lady sitting in my class, I would assume you're pregnant. Your arms look too thin for it to be fat. And a maternity shirt with the empire waist might as well have the words "no vacancy" on the tummy.  I think you look about 10 weeks pregnant.


----------



## SIEGAL

Thanks. I forgot to mention from my LMP I am 9W2D but my Dr. pushed me up to 9W4D


----------



## Sophist

Morning girls. I told DH this morning, "_only_ 6 more weeks of sickness...unless I'm sick all the way through like with DD!" He laughed. Poor me. I went back to bed for 2 hours and dreamed about cake, cookies, sweet rolls, until I made myself get up and eat for real. Now I'm just hoping it not make my stomach hurt for hours.


----------



## mummymadness

Sophist can i join your club, Food is public enemy number 1 it just doesnt like to stay down lol.
I keep telling myself this has to stop at 12 weeks lol lol i will keep hope anyway lol. x


----------



## miss h

had a scan this morning that puts my estimated due date as february 23rd. 

Can you add me please??


----------



## sleepen

hi ladies, i haven't been on in a few. between sickness, heat, and trying to get in some family time, just wasn't able to pop on. so my doc called last night to go over the results of my bloods. he said all was perfectly normal yay. now this afternoon after work i get my first scan yay. 

also i have yet to get my group invite on facebook as well.

hope everyone is as wells as can be expected.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I hope you all with M/S get better really soon and I know it sucks!

@siegal: You look like you have a bump to me and not fat.:happydance:

I have tiny bouts of nausea, nothing serious. I can keep down food and I eat like a pig:wacko:. Im visiting family in Chicago and so I try to eat all the good food that I can. My biggest problem is this fatigue! I can sleep like a rock! Anyone else?

Congrats to all the new BFPS!:happydance:


----------



## Chilly Willy

Miss h congrats and welcome! I had a scan today too and that's pretty much how it looked except my lil bean seems to be on the bottom of my uterus! Incredible how something so small can make you so happy eh? I didn't get a pic though so cant show it off!! awww.

Siegal, you look so up the duff there's no question about it - no fat there!!! All I can say is - 'is there twins in there?' I am 10 weeks and I think I look EXACTLY the same as before I got pregnant although I am a fat lard ass and prob won't have a bump til about 20 weeks!! :lol: I think you look FAB!!!


----------



## SIEGAL

I have no idea what "up the duff" means but I hope its a good thing!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcstill

Hey ladies I read am article today that days women with m/s have a lower rate of mc and breast cancer later in life. Also m/s is linked to higher iq's...... maybe help some of us find a positive side to all this.


----------



## rachael872211

siegal, "up the duff" means pregnant. x


----------



## carmyz

9 weeks today :D :D yay


----------



## Chilly Willy

Teeheee - sorry Siegal - I thought 'up the duff' was a universal phrase but obviously its colloquial to this side of the pond!! Thanks for the interpreting skills Rachael!!


----------



## bodacious

ttcstill said:


> Hey ladies I read am article today that days women with m/s have a lower rate of mc and breast cancer later in life. Also m/s is linked to higher iq's...... maybe help some of us find a positive side to all this.

I'm from Springfield too!


----------



## ttcstill

That's cool......


----------



## littlebabyno4

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you all with M/S get better really soon and I know it sucks!
> 
> @siegal: You look like you have a bump to me and not fat.:happydance:
> 
> I have tiny bouts of nausea, nothing serious. I can keep down food and I eat like a pig:wacko:. Im visiting family in Chicago and so I try to eat all the good food that I can. My biggest problem is this fatigue! I can sleep like a rock! Anyone else?
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPS!:happydance:

oh I feel exactly the same but we are soo lucky feel so sorry for all those with that darn m/s


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies hows every 1 this evening ??,Nice to see some of the scan piccies :).

Iam still awake at 11 30 pm as i am hungry but cannot eat because i keep been sick :( going to see a Dr tomorrow as i know my iron is low and going to ask for something it might help me feel a tiny bit better at least.
Hope every one sleeps well in this muggy weather xx


----------



## lizardbreath

Hi I would like to Join you Ladies . My due dates Feb 24th . and this is my second Baby:)


----------



## Sophist

mummymadness said:


> Sophist can i join your club, Food is public enemy number 1 it just doesnt like to stay down lol.
> I keep telling myself this has to stop at 12 weeks lol lol i will keep hope anyway lol. x

Join in! I'm not sure how I will survive if this lasts my whole pregnancy. It's awful to be so hungry, and just unable to eat anything (for long?) I'm not throwing up, but still having lots of the runs, and overpowering nausea that makes it hard to eat, tummy pain after I eat. 



miss h said:


> had a scan this morning that puts my estimated due date as february 23rd.
> 
> Can you add me please??




lizardbreath said:


> Hi I would like to Join you Ladies . My due dates Feb 24th . and this is my second Baby:)

Welcome newbies!


----------



## Virginia

bodacious said:


> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I read am article today that days women with m/s have a lower rate of mc and breast cancer later in life. Also m/s is linked to higher iq's...... maybe help some of us find a positive side to all this.
> 
> I'm from Springfield too!Click to expand...

Me too - well sorta. I live bout 60 miles away, but it's where me and the DH both work, shop, etc.

Sorry I've been scarce lately...just haven't been feeling entirely sociable. I've bad M/S pretty bad too...throwing up at least once a day and constantly nauseous. But it is reassuring at the same time. My doctor told me my due date was 14 Feb based on my LMP...but I know when I ovulated so I know my dates are more accurate. Lol. It was funny because the nurse had this little spinning chart thing and was trying to calculate it all, and she said, "So when was your LMP?" and started to line up the chart, and I told her 11 May and when I ovulated and told her both my real EDD and how far along I was with also my EDD and how far along I'd be based on my LMP before she even could get the right wheels to line up. It was funny...anyways, I'm going to head off to bed. I think it's pretty interesting that there are a few of us girls from the Springfield area! I didn't even think there was people from Missouri on here.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Virginia said:


> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcstill said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I read am article today that days women with m/s have a lower rate of mc and breast cancer later in life. Also m/s is linked to higher iq's...... maybe help some of us find a positive side to all this.
> 
> I'm from Springfield too!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - well sorta. I live bout 60 miles away, but it's where me and the DH both work, shop, etc.
> 
> Sorry I've been scarce lately...just haven't been feeling entirely sociable. I've bad M/S pretty bad too...throwing up at least once a day and constantly nauseous. But it is reassuring at the same time. My doctor told me my due date was 14 Feb based on my LMP...but I know when I ovulated so I know my dates are more accurate. Lol. It was funny because the nurse had this little spinning chart thing and was trying to calculate it all, and she said, "So when was your LMP?" and started to line up the chart, and I told her 11 May and when I ovulated and told her both my real EDD and how far along I was with also my EDD and how far along I'd be based on my LMP before she even could get the right wheels to line up. It was funny...anyways, I'm going to head off to bed. I think it's pretty interesting that there are a few of us girls from the Springfield area! I didn't even think there was people from Missouri on here.Click to expand...

I see we are close in having our babies and they told you Feb. 14. What is the day that you calculated? Im just curious because I was told Im due Feb. 18. I hope you feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies hope every 1s well ??.
I have already been to bed for an hour today thrown up 3 times and its only 11am what a busy morning lol.

Welcome to all the new ladies joining us :).

xx


----------



## evewidow

I went for my blood tests this morning , ended up telling DS1 about the baby as he said hey this is where we came when you were having Evan (ds2) didnt think he would remember , now he is that bit older though he wants to know how the baby grows and eats and how it got there and its question after question i think i need to buy him a book - anyone got any recommendations ? he is 4 1/2 but pretty bright !


----------



## sleepen

well good morning everyone. i had my scan last night. yay. we saw and heard the heart beat which was very reasuring. however the little bugger is right up against the wall of my uterus. so the doc could not get a good pic or good mesurement. so now i have to go back in 2 weeks for another one. yay. kinda happy the little bugger was not feeling photogenic.

hope everyone has a good day


----------



## winegums

had my booking in appointment :(

it was poo.

they still had all our information as we only had a baby last year.

so she just double checked stuff.

then she took loads of blood and i was crying my eyes out

then she told me i have to have a hospital birth, i can't have a home birth and i would be lucky to even manage a vaginal birth in hospital as i'll probably just end up having another c section

and i've got a really bad cold at the mo, so has OH and LO so we are all poorly.

and LO has just had 3 teeth in a row pop out at the top, he's all red faced and cry-y

so in short ifeel poo! hope everyone else is having better weeks :p

xx


----------



## SIEGAL

:hugs: I'm sorry. Have you thought of finding a Dr. who is supportive of VBACs


----------



## rachael872211

winegums said:


> had my booking in appointment :(
> 
> it was poo.
> 
> they still had all our information as we only had a baby last year.
> 
> so she just double checked stuff.
> 
> then she took loads of blood and i was crying my eyes out
> 
> then she told me i have to have a hospital birth, i can't have a home birth and i would be lucky to even manage a vaginal birth in hospital as i'll probably just end up having another c section
> 
> and i've got a really bad cold at the mo, so has OH and LO so we are all poorly.
> 
> and LO has just had 3 teeth in a row pop out at the top, he's all red faced and cry-y
> 
> so in short ifeel poo! hope everyone else is having better weeks :p
> 
> xx

Aw hun, why is she being negative? Why does she think you will have another c-section? 

My booking in appointment was uneventful. My midwife didnt seem interested. It was a midwife who was covering some leave. So I am still looking forward to meeting my real one. x


----------



## rachael872211

Siegal, my GP was encouraging it. Saying to have a trial labour and then if it doesnt work out to have another cesarean. You would think they would all be the same. Its sad they are not being supportive. x


----------



## MommaCC

Hey ladies
I managed to just gag alot yesterday wasn't actually sick for the first time in days!! We went on a trip to see some Mayan ruins which was hard work in the heat and humidity!! But we are on honeymoon so I have to make the effort!! And it was fun to see. I have my booking in appointment next Wednesday the day after we get home so looking forward to finding out when we get our scan!!
It's great to see scan piccys popping up on here it's so cute!!
Hope everyone is good love cc x


----------



## Sophist

winegums said:


> had my booking in appointment :(
> 
> it was poo.
> 
> they still had all our information as we only had a baby last year.
> 
> so she just double checked stuff.
> 
> then she took loads of blood and i was crying my eyes out
> 
> then she told me i have to have a hospital birth, i can't have a home birth and i would be lucky to even manage a vaginal birth in hospital as i'll probably just end up having another c section
> 
> and i've got a really bad cold at the mo, so has OH and LO so we are all poorly.
> 
> and LO has just had 3 teeth in a row pop out at the top, he's all red faced and cry-y
> 
> so in short ifeel poo! hope everyone else is having better weeks :p
> 
> xx

Oh honey, I'm so sorry. What a frustrating day.


I woke up in the middle of the night choking. I get all this post nasal drip and I can't breathe. I forgot about this--had it with my other pregnancies as well. So now its not just waking up every 10 minutes to pee, waking up every couple hours to drown in my own snot too...


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> had my booking in appointment :(
> 
> it was poo.
> 
> they still had all our information as we only had a baby last year.
> 
> so she just double checked stuff.
> 
> then she took loads of blood and i was crying my eyes out
> 
> then she told me i have to have a hospital birth, i can't have a home birth and i would be lucky to even manage a vaginal birth in hospital as i'll probably just end up having another c section
> 
> and i've got a really bad cold at the mo, so has OH and LO so we are all poorly.
> 
> and LO has just had 3 teeth in a row pop out at the top, he's all red faced and cry-y
> 
> so in short ifeel poo! hope everyone else is having better weeks :p
> 
> xx


Oh what a miserable old bag - why do some people have to be so negative? i'm sure there is scope for a VBAC if you want to. Let's hope you get someone more positive next time :)

Hopefully your colds will go away soon too, you must feel fed up :(

:hugs:


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey! 

I'm new but thought I'd drop in :wave:

We're expecting a surprise #4 baby February 1st!


----------



## lucky3

Jabberwocky said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm new but thought I'd drop in :wave:
> 
> We're expecting a surprise #4 baby February 1st!

hello and welcome!!


----------



## todteach

Hi! Wondering if I can join you? Due February 23rd.


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi ladies. Well I had the recwptionist call me out of the blue to reind me of my appointment on Monday. Then said have you confirmed this pregnancy with a test. I said yes and she said which lab? What lab? No a home test. So she said oh well the doctor won't see you unless you come in and have our lab do one before ur appt. So here I am at the lab waiting for my results and for some reason I am nervous..Ugh... Why I have no idea seeing I am as sick as a dog. LOL.Come on nurse!!

Sahrene


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo wow sorry to all girls who had MW appointments that wer not great, I hate MWs and Drs with a passion and try to avoid them as much as healthly possible lol.

Welcome to the new lady lovely to still see new faces popping in to join us.

I had a nice walk down the boating lake with the kids today and managed an ice cream and it stayed down whooo was very happy :), Only sick at breakfast today thats progression of some sort lol.

Hows every ones today ?. x


----------



## MommaCC

Winegums I hope your feeling better chick try not to worry about the c section thing seevif you can get second opinion from somewhere maybe?? Hope your family are feeling better to it's horrible that your all poorly!! :hug: to you all!!

Hey to all the newbes welcome!! :wave:

I just got a +3 on CB digi so happy happy happy!!! X x c c


----------



## sahrene1978

Ok so the nurse came and gave me my positive results so now I am already for my appointment on Monday!!

Sahrene


----------



## evewidow

welcome to all the new february moms to be !! i feel so relieved now my kids know about their future brother or sister they seemed to take it really well :D


----------



## minimoo90

Hey everyone

How's you all and the bumps?

I'm still getting use to the FOB being off the scene, been staying at my mums, as can't bare to be in the flat, without him and own my own.

His texting me and I feel like an emotional wreck, would be nice to know he act gives a poo, but as usual I expect more than what I get..


----------



## carmyz

sorry winegums ur m/w doesnt sound very nice and supportive i hope u can figure something out ((hugs))


Welcome to the newbies :D

Hope everyone is ok im glad to see some of u are feelin better..my nausea isnt to bas its practically gone..im still tired and fatigued lol i dont wanna do anything but lay down..cant wait for 2nd tri so i can be myself again..

Not much happenin here for awhile goin to book my nt scan today i want to get it close to 12 or 13 weeks so i ll get some good pics of a bigger baby :D..im nervous about gettin it done but i dont think i ll be at risk...

not long till my first antenatal cant wait!! 

take care xx


----------



## winegums

thanks everyone! gnna see if i can speak to a more senior midwife and the hospital to discuss things.......... when i have the energy.

i forgot how good olbas oil is you know... i love it! sort of making me feel better on the cold side

ohhh also WELCOME to all new peoples :) will add you to the list shortly... promise :p

hope everyone else is doing ok? any scans or other fun things coming up any time soon?

i have my 12 week scan in a couple of weeks... cant believe how fast the last week or so has been! i suppose its cos i've been a busy bee lots of studying and being ill lol

xxx


----------



## sailor_venus

Got a call from work today. I was let go today. Super bummed. This has never happened to me before. And I'm pregnant! Wtf. Suck-city. **end rant**

Oh sahrene, those nurses were shocked I didn't know I needed an official lab test too. Being pregnant makes you forgetful! We have a lot on our minds (mostly food with me). Hope everyone's doing well today. Ttyl!
Xoxo


----------



## rachael872211

MommaCC said:


> Hey ladies
> I managed to just gag alot yesterday wasn't actually sick for the first time in days!! We went on a trip to see some Mayan ruins which was hard work in the heat and humidity!! But we are on honeymoon so I have to make the effort!! And it was fun to see. I have my booking in appointment next Wednesday the day after we get home so looking forward to finding out when we get our scan!!
> It's great to see scan piccys popping up on here it's so cute!!
> Hope everyone is good love cc x

I have been reading your posts on Mexico and its not even clicked until I read about the mayan ruins!

I went to Mexico a couple of years ago. Where abouts are you? We went to Mayan ruins which was chitzen Itza (I cant spell it sorry) and another place, but I cant remember where that was......it was on the coast and they said it was the defence for the sea.....there was a natural coral reef that went along the shoreline...... I know there is prob lots of Mayan ruins in Mexico, but I'm just excited it could be where we were......we were half an hour from Cancun. x


----------



## rachael872211

sailor_venus said:


> Got a call from work today. I was let go today. Super bummed. This has never happened to me before. And I'm pregnant! Wtf. Suck-city. **end rant**
> 
> Oh sahrene, those nurses were shocked I didn't know I needed an official lab test too. Being pregnant makes you forgetful! We have a lot on our minds (mostly food with me). Hope everyone's doing well today. Ttyl!
> Xoxo

Sailor, what happened? Thats crap! x


----------



## rachael872211

minimoo I hope your ok. x


----------



## Mamatoble

Hi all

Feeling awake today - hurray.
So making the most of my time iwth my eyes open and have promised to take the kids into the city and go to lunch and a movie with them. Holiday treat - and figured out that I can always nap if needed at the theatre.

So sorry to hear about your job Sailor_venus. That sucks.



> Ooo wow sorry to all girls who had MW appointments that wer not great, I hate MWs and Drs with a passion and try to avoid them as much as healthly possible lol.

i agree with this mummymadness.
I try and avoid as much as possible. Although I am rhesus -'ve so really need to get my act together and start the injection torture (or what ever their method is across here in NZ). Luckily all of my babies ahve also been rh-'ve so there isn't a worry about that.


Welcome to all the newbies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

winegums said:


> had my booking in appointment :(
> 
> it was poo.
> 
> they still had all our information as we only had a baby last year.
> 
> so she just double checked stuff.
> 
> then she took loads of blood and i was crying my eyes out
> 
> then she told me i have to have a hospital birth, i can't have a home birth and i would be lucky to even manage a vaginal birth in hospital as i'll probably just end up having another c section
> 
> and i've got a really bad cold at the mo, so has OH and LO so we are all poorly.
> 
> and LO has just had 3 teeth in a row pop out at the top, he's all red faced and cry-y
> 
> so in short ifeel poo! hope everyone else is having better weeks :p
> 
> xx

I agree with Siegal, maybe find a DR who supports VBAC. I am having a VBAC and the DR said as long as I go into labor on my own and not needing to be induced, everything should go well. My DR said if I have to be induced then there can be the possibility of uterine rupture. Im sorry you feel like poo, but find that support you need!:hugs:


----------



## bodacious

First appt tomorrow. Super nervous!


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> I see we are close in having our babies and they told you Feb. 14. What is the day that you calculated? Im just curious because I was told Im due Feb. 18. I hope you feel better soon.:hugs:

Yeah...they told me Feb 14th based on LMP of 11 May, but I didn't ovulate until CD 17, which was 27 May and that makes my EDD 17 Feb. =) I tell people the doctor said I was due Valentine's Day, but I track everything based on when I ovulated.


----------



## Sophist

sailor_venus said:


> Got a call from work today. I was let go today. Super bummed. This has never happened to me before. And I'm pregnant! Wtf. Suck-city. **end rant**

That bites! It wasn't because you are pg was it? Sorry honey, I hope you find something soon.


----------



## rocker_mama

I am a late joiner...I waited til my ultrasound today just to make sure that baby was baking. My due date is Feb 14.


----------



## sailor_venus

They said due to a change in legislation I had to be let go. I work at a school and my dad is the board president. I've been there for 4 years already without issue! Whatever. Their loss. I rock at my job (administration). I might not go back working until after baby is born. Or maybe just find some kinda part-time retail gig. No reason to stress myself and beanie over it. I have lil bit saved up and I've been paying out the nose for unemployment insurance, so I might as well do that for a bit. I'm just annoyed that they let me go like that I guess. **end rant,again. Sorry**


Anywho. What's wrong with daisypath? Mrskcbrown and I lost our marriage tickers! Anyone else? 


Glad nausea is dying down for some of you gals. I wish I weren't so tired. I wish you all weren't so tired. And I wish there was a never ending supply of ice cream next to my sofa! 

My first REAL appointment is next Thursday! I cannot wait to see what I've got brewin in there! I definitely feel like it's a girl(not that they'll have any clue just yet). I'll be shocked if not.


Is anyone else feeling gender one way or the other yet?


----------



## bodacious

My mom and dh say girl, mil says one of each lol.


----------



## ttcstill

I'm freaking out. OH and I were :sex: and when I went to roll onto my back I noticed blood on his (tool)...... enough to scare me. I wiped and it is hone but I'm very scared.....my uterus feels very firm at my lower abdomen. Dr says bed rest for 24 hours.


----------



## amber20

Congrats and welcome Rocker_mama!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Virginia said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I see we are close in having our babies and they told you Feb. 14. What is the day that you calculated? Im just curious because I was told Im due Feb. 18. I hope you feel better soon.:hugs:
> 
> Yeah...they told me Feb 14th based on LMP of 11 May, but I didn't ovulate until CD 17, which was 27 May and that makes my EDD 17 Feb. =) I tell people the doctor said I was due Valentine's Day, but I track everything based on when I ovulated.Click to expand...

Yeah my LMP was May 2nd but I didnt ovulate till cd27. My cycles are usually 34 days long. I can see how you got your dates now. Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ttcstill said:


> I'm freaking out. OH and I were :sex: and when I went to roll onto my back I noticed blood on his (tool)...... enough to scare me. I wiped and it is hone but I'm very scared.....my uterus feels very firm at my lower abdomen. Dr says bed rest for 24 hours.

That happened to me and DR said it was normal for it to happen in pregnancy. She told me to start to worry if I begin filling pads. The cervix is very sensitive. Everything will be fine:hugs:.


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone,

I was so tired when I got in last night I went to bed without reading or replying anything :( (tut tut!!)

We have our Summer Fayre tomorrow (I am PTA treasurer) so I was buying ice creams and wine after work...supermarket is sooo not the place to be in when you feel nauseous, especially 3 different ones, argh!!!

Has anyone started feeling any flutterings yet? It seems really early but I can remember feeling my last one at this time and I can definitely feel "tickling" but can't decide if I am just being indulgent!! I like to think it is anyway. :)


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone have any tips for nausea other than Ginger as that seems to be making it worse at the mo! 

xx


----------



## todteach

I tried Preggie Pops. I had bought them at a maternity store. They're a sour hard candy. Seemed to help a bit.


----------



## carmyz

No movements here yet but i cant wait...hopefully i feel bubs around 14wks like i did with jake..i felt lil kicks..like someone lightly flicking about 2 inches above my pubic bone..its so special feelin them move..i can feel my uterus comin up now cause when i have cramps it feels alot higher..

i cant wait to have a belly :D :D


----------



## wiiwidow

Ava Grace said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for nausea other than Ginger as that seems to be making it worse at the mo!
> 
> xx

I find eating helps me to stop feeling sick, I'll be violently heaving and really can't face eating but if I have something small - flapjacks are currently the food of choice or a small bowl of cereal, it helps and most of the time eases the wretching. Usually if I eat as soon as I feel vaguely nauseous this staves of the heaving/wretching stage! So of course, I have now put on 7lbs already! Eek...
The mw didn't seem to phased by it so I'm not going to worry. The only thing for me was my Nanny died from a pulmonary embolism (blood clot on the lung) so they're apparently going to keep a closer eye on me and I may need to have Heparin after birth. Am sure everything will be dandy though.

Sorry to hear about the bleeding and hope everyone is coping with the sickness and tiredness. Mine is beginning to ease now...just hope it stays that way! xx


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks hun, I hope that everything goes ok for you. I'm seeing my midwife on Tuesday. I just have constant nausea at the mo. I'm not actualy being sick. Eating does seem to help.

Thanks for your advise xx


----------



## MommaCC

rachael872211 said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> I managed to just gag alot yesterday wasn't actually sick for the first time in days!! We went on a trip to see some Mayan ruins which was hard work in the heat and humidity!! But we are on honeymoon so I have to make the effort!! And it was fun to see. I have my booking in appointment next Wednesday the day after we get home so looking forward to finding out when we get our scan!!
> It's great to see scan piccys popping up on here it's so cute!!
> Hope everyone is good love cc x
> 
> I have been reading your posts on Mexico and its not even clicked until I read about the mayan ruins!
> 
> I went to Mexico a couple of years ago. Where abouts are you? We went to Mayan ruins which was chitzen Itza (I cant spell it sorry) and another place, but I cant remember where that was......it was on the coast and they said it
> 
> was the defence for the sea.....there was a natural coral reef that went along the shoreline...... I know there is prob lots of Mayan ruins in Mexico, but I'm just excited it could be where we were......we were half an hour from Cancun.x[/QUOT
> 
> hey we are in riviera maya riu palace?? We went to coba but I think your on about tulum I would have liked to have gone there but it's so expencive we chose just one :wacko: it's great here tho just wish I could eat more!! Lol x xClick to expand...


----------



## wiiwidow

Ava Grace said:


> Thanks hun, I hope that everything goes ok for you. I'm seeing my midwife on Tuesday. I just have constant nausea at the mo. I'm not actualy being sick. Eating does seem to help.
> 
> Thanks for your advise xx

I find it's almost like trying to pre-empt it, so as soon as you think you might feel hungry, eat - in fact even before that just eat something every hour or so, better to eat little and often. Then your body never gets to the hungry stage which so quickly triggers the sickness. Of course there are other people who just can't eat anything and when they do it comes back up anyway...now that's another story! But I do find preventing the hunger works best...hard though! I went to Glastonbury recently and I just felt like an eating machine as most of the time the hunt was where to find the next plate of food (that I actually fancied and wasn't chips/fried stuff!) :haha:

Mine is seriously easing this week, and has gradually got better over the last 2/3 weeks, so you may be on your way out soon :thumbup: xx


----------



## sleepen

when i first start to feel queasy i eat a plain piece of bread. this seems to help some what.

good luck


----------



## sailor_venus

I've been drinking rice milk when I get to that hunger induced nausea/too nauseas to eat stage. It's not at all heavy, not too light and no offensive flavor. But, it's different for everyone. A plain piece of bread is also great. I can't wait for us to be outta this barfy stage.



And ava grace-i like your avatar pic. Your dog is cute.


----------



## pudding13

Hi
Im new here and a first timer! I have been told my due date is the 14th Feb and im very nervous, dont think it helps that i spent 4 days in hospital with a drip. No one told me morning sickness would be this bad :wacko:

Any advice on anything would be appreciated :blush:


----------



## mrsrifco

Hi all could i please join, my due date is Feb. 17, 2011... this will be my 5th pregnancy, but 4th baby, i feel like i am starting all over, but loving it, my other children ages are boy 13, girl 8, and boy 6. and i have a feeling it is a little girl this time. having a scan on Monday to date. DH, and children are very very happy! I have been so sleepy and m/s is so nasty. i hope it goes away in 2nd tri. i had the worst kind of m/s with all my other it lasted the whole pregnancy.


----------



## mummymadness

wow welcome to all new ladies still joining us hope u have great fun in here :).

Sun hasnt helped me thow :( spent the day in the 12ft pool in the sun but now feel dehydrated and got a horrid headache just drinking loads now and got all the lights off in the house, On a good note Mum felt sorry for me and has all the kids for the night (10 whole solid hours here i come lol).
Hows every one today ???. xxx


----------



## misznessa

heyy ladiies! how is everyone feeeling!? i had my 8 week scan last week and omgg i was cryingg lol i seen the heartbeat everything so far is good thank god!! they took look 8 vials of blood from me! =/ nd i have been craving rice pudding everyday lol....any advice on a good prenatal? the ones i have are horsepills they make me more nauseous then i already am... =/


----------



## moochacha

Hi girls sorry I haven't been able to catch up :( 

Just a small update! 

I've been in and out of hospital for the last two weeks nothing serious just hemorrhaged and they want to keep a close eye on me because of the twins! I had a small operation yesterday so they can try stop the hemorrhage in my right ovary. 

Hopefully I can get home soon and catch up with all your girls soon :happydance:


----------



## Mamatoble

Ava Grace said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for nausea other than Ginger as that seems to be making it worse at the mo!
> 
> xx

I love Gingerbeer and that normally does it for me.
But the other thing that works a treat for me (and has done in previous pregnancies as well) is orange Fruju ice blocks (ice lollies - for those in the UK).
Don't know if it is the combination of the fruit taste and the cold but it works for me.


----------



## winegums

when i had sickness before all i ate was plain digestives.. i just nibbles on them constantly it seemed to help me for some reason!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Welcome to the newbies - can't believe we still have new people joining us!!! I have no advice on MS - its shite and there's no fixin it if you ask me! Just persevere! It's supposedly coming to an end soon!!


----------



## littlebabyno4

rachael872211 said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> I managed to just gag alot yesterday wasn't actually sick for the first time in days!! We went on a trip to see some Mayan ruins which was hard work in the heat and humidity!! But we are on honeymoon so I have to make the effort!! And it was fun to see. I have my booking in appointment next Wednesday the day after we get home so looking forward to finding out when we get our scan!!
> It's great to see scan piccys popping up on here it's so cute!!
> Hope everyone is good love cc x
> 
> I have been reading your posts on Mexico and its not even clicked until I read about the mayan ruins!
> 
> I went to Mexico a couple of years ago. Where abouts are you? We went to Mayan ruins which was chitzen Itza (I cant spell it sorry) and another place, but I cant remember where that was......it was on the coast and they said it was the defence for the sea.....there was a natural coral reef that went along the shoreline...... I know there is prob lots of Mayan ruins in Mexico, but I'm just excited it could be where we were......we were half an hour from Cancun. xClick to expand...

AHHHH Cancun What a great place, you just brought back happy memories, we went there for our honeymoon almost 10 years ago would love to go back sometime.


----------



## babesx3

OMG...so much to catch up on...our group is sooo big!!!:happydance:

so glad we are all surviving if a little :sick:....... my main prob is queezy nausea not being sick, just mneans i'm eating FAR too much to stop the queese....

Had my dating scan on fri..:happydance: all was well with my bean:happydance:
due date came forward 2 days so due 4th Feb now:thumbup:
so pleased all good..
started to tell people now:thumbup:

hugs to all those feeling crumby...it will pass!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

babesx3 said:


> OMG...so much to catch up on...our group is sooo big!!!:happydance:
> 
> so glad we are all surviving if a little :sick:....... my main prob is queezy nausea not being sick, just mneans i'm eating FAR too much to stop the queese....
> 
> Had my dating scan on fri..:happydance: all was well with my bean:happydance:
> due date came forward 2 days so due 4th Feb now:thumbup:
> so pleased all good..
> started to tell people now:thumbup:
> 
> hugs to all those feeling crumby...it will pass!!!:thumbup:

Yay congrats on the date scanning :happydance: that's wonderful news hun


----------



## winegums

some idiot crashed into my car yesterday! bloody scary :(

we were in a two lane high street, the right lane had tons of cars and the left lane was empty, i was driving down the left lane when a car tried to pull out from the right lane to the left and straight into my car!!!!

we both pulled over and i was like .... err.... so.......

and they were like yeh sorry we didn't really look!!!!!!! they were really laid back and relaxed and i was like I HAVE A 1 YEAR OLD IN MY CAR AND IM PREGNANT AND YOU THINK ITS OK TO BE PULLING IN AND OUT OF LANES 1. WITHOUT INDICATING AND 2. WITHOUT LOOKING?!

so now the insurance people are dealing with it :'( bye bye no claims :(.... next month my insurance was going to go down due to my no claims.. what a joke


----------



## Shnooks

:hi: I'm another Newbie!!

Preggers with my first bubba.... very very excited! :) Due the 1st February so just sneak into group!!

Symptoms are starting to ease off a bit, although the fatigue is still as bad as ever! We've told each of our Mums, my wee step-daughter and 3 or 4 close friends but can't wait to spill the beans with everyone!

We've had our 8 wk & 10 wk scans, the last one was hilarious with wee bubba performing a highland fling for us!! So intense!! Both hubby and I were lost for words...walked around like grinning fools for the rest of the day!

Hope everyone is travelling well :)


----------



## moochacha

winegums said:


> some idiot crashed into my car yesterday! bloody scary :(
> 
> we were in a two lane high street, the right lane had tons of cars and the left lane was empty, i was driving down the left lane when a car tried to pull out from the right lane to the left and straight into my car!!!!
> 
> we both pulled over and i was like .... err.... so.......
> 
> and they were like yeh sorry we didn't really look!!!!!!! they were really laid back and relaxed and i was like I HAVE A 1 YEAR OLD IN MY CAR AND IM PREGNANT AND YOU THINK ITS OK TO BE PULLING IN AND OUT OF LANES 1. WITHOUT INDICATING AND 2. WITHOUT LOOKING?!
> 
> so now the insurance people are dealing with it :'( bye bye no claims :(.... next month my insurance was going to go down due to my no claims.. what a joke

Omg what a bunch of idiots! Thankfully you, bub and beanie are ok :hugs: 

I can't believe the hide on some people though, taking things so lightly!!!


----------



## moochacha

Shnooks said:


> :hi: I'm another Newbie!!
> 
> Preggers with my first bubba.... very very excited! :) Due the 1st February so just sneak into group!!
> 
> Symptoms are starting to ease off a bit, although the fatigue is still as bad as ever! We've told each of our Mums, my wee step-daughter and 3 or 4 close friends but can't wait to spill the beans with everyone!
> 
> We've had our 8 wk & 10 wk scans, the last one was hilarious with wee bubba performing a highland fling for us!! So intense!! Both hubby and I were lost for words...walked around like grinning fools for the rest of the day!
> 
> Hope everyone is travelling well :)

Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey all i haven't been on for a while, been soo busy, JUST BOOKED MY HOLS!!!!! cant wait we go in oct, so i am going to have to get a maternity cossy, its paiytons first holiday abroad, so shes going to love it!!
Got ma scan on wednesday, so i will update with my scan pic, hope everyone is well :) xx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww wine so sorry about the Car situation stupid stupid drivers piss me off when i am out and about..
Babes big congrats on scan hunny glad all was well wheres piccy ??.

I have been in the garden with the kids all day :) Really enjoyed it and caught a nice little tan to stop my "Yes iam pregnant and low on iron" Pasty look lol.

And i finally think Sickness has stopped non Today or most of yesterday at all :) queezy but no sickness at all, I think its because i am heading to the 10 week mark :).
Told every one at work Yesterday to as people was wondering why i looked a little poorly constantly lol, Got many strange looks as in Ooo 4 babies your crazy lol but a good few Congrats as well :).

Hope every ones well ??. xxxxx


----------



## HopeSprings

I don't know how people keep it a secret in the first trimester, I felt awful! But at week nine it eased off a lot, and I cautiously think MS is gone now!


----------



## Sophist

Hi Everyone! My nausea is a little better today, but I'm feeling the beginnings of a UTI. Trying to stay on top of it with lots of fluids and cream of tartar. 



HopeSprings said:


> I don't know how people keep it a secret in the first trimester, I felt awful! But at week nine it eased off a lot, and I cautiously think MS is gone now!

I know people are going to start wondering soon, because I've bailed on so many things lately! I just have to wait another week until we see a healthy baby on the scan, and then we will start sharing.


----------



## mummymadness

Awww sophist hope UTI clears quickly for you.

I am feeling Cautiously optimistic seen Bubs on scan got 3 Healthy term pergnancies and heading closer to the safer 12 week mark so started buying Bigger things such as prams (was a massive bargain lol) am i crazy lol ??.

I just remember with layla how hard it can be getting it all later so decided To buy in staggered stages may be easier lets hope hey lol. xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies... gosh i have missed heaps..... Well we have moved and we are in our new house. we are 99% settled in now which is good. I cant wait to see the end of boxes lol... Gosh it was a massive move i didnt realise how much stuff we had lol.... :D 
Oh well it is done now :) 

i am 10 weeks now.. super excited! it seems like it has taken FOREVER to get here. lol... 
How is everyone? Did ya all miss me??? lol :)


----------



## sailor_venus

Mummytobe, glad moving went quickly! Do you like the new house?


----------



## Sophist

mummymadness said:


> Awww sophist hope UTI clears quickly for you.

Thanks, I'm not sure whether it is or maybe its just baby putting pressure on my bladder already? I'm peeing constantly. No burning or pain, no fever, just a feeling like I constantly have to go (but its not like there's nothing there, I'm peeing a lot!) So I'm drinking lots of water, doing cream of tartar for preventative and hoping its nothing. If it doesn't clear up I'll call my mw.

Sophia


----------



## MommahSarah

as of right now my due date is feb 14th but i have an appointment tomorrow so ill let you know if it changes


----------



## rocker_mama

Just amazed at all the Feb due dates!


----------



## Terangela

I am due Feb 22nd. I didn't see this thread until now. So excited. This will be baby #3 for us. I have a "dating" ultra sound on Tuesday. It is to check for multiples as I took fertility meds to conceive. Can't wait! 

Can you add me to the list for the 22nd please.


----------



## Srrme

Can you move me from the 3rd to the 2nd of February? :) Thanks a bunch.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> I am due Feb 22nd. I didn't see this thread until now. So excited. This will be baby #3 for us. I have a "dating" ultra sound on Tuesday. It is to check for multiples as I took fertility meds to conceive. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> Can you add me to the list for the 22nd please.

Welcome Terangela!!! Im so happy you are here. Let us know how your scan goes.:flower:


----------



## MadameJ

Hey there, 

im totally new to all this but came across this thread and thought id ask to join:flower:

My EDD would be the 5/02/2011 but havent had that confirmed yet.

Hope all you mummies are having a good day :kiss:


----------



## lucky3

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey all i haven't been on for a while, been soo busy, JUST BOOKED MY HOLS!!!!! cant wait we go in oct, so i am going to have to get a maternity cossy, its paiytons first holiday abroad, so shes going to love it!!
> Got ma scan on wednesday, so i will update with my scan pic, hope everyone is well :) xx

Oo, how exciting! Where are you going?


----------



## LyndsayLou

Hello :)

Just wanted to say this time last year I was where all you ladies are now and on February 27th 2010 I gave birth to my beautiful princess :)

Enjoy your journey everyone x x x


----------



## moochacha

Welcome to all the new love bugs!!! congrats


----------



## amber20

welcome to all the new girls!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi girls! I have been feeling better the last couple days. I did give up taking my DHA (fish oil) capsules and I think that may have something to do with it. I tell you one thing is I am feeling so fat!! I have gained like 7 pounds already! So not good. I actually dragged myself to the gym last night. The first time in weeks..

Today is my first appointment! I am very excited and so very nervous... 

Sahrene


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Girls how are well all today ??, Iam shattered and because i cannot take the kids outside in the bad weather to play they are driving me slowly insane lol .

Hoping Doppler come soon as i want a little play see if i can hear Bubs heartbeat , But we are waiting for it to come from hong kong so could be a while .....


----------



## MommaCC

Hey everyone 
welcome to all the new girls and well done on your :bfp:s
well we are at the end of our magical honeymoon today just the horrible traveling bit to do. Just waiting for the coach to the airport then we have to travel for hours won't be home till 7 45 tomorrow morning 
with the sickness I've been getting I'm not looking forward to it!! 
Has anyones boobs gone really hard?? They don't hurt so much but boy they are hard!! 
Love to all see you when I'm home xx cc xx


----------



## evewidow

Welcome to all new Feb moms , there is soo many of us !!
I had waves of nausea all weekend , 1st time ive ever had it in any of my pregnancies , it wasnt too bad i dint actually feel like i was gonna be sick but felt really queasy , i found that eating toast every few hours seemed to do the trick , so hoping it doesnt get any worse, still no letter with my scan date im getting impatient i want something to look forward too ! Saw my friend yesterday she is due in 13 weeks and was huge and it made me want a bump lol anyway other than that i just feel knackered , as someone else said above the rain means the kids are inside driving me slowly insane today !


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all the new mommies to be. I love saying that:winkwink:.


----------



## rachael872211

Hi everyone, how are you all? 

I've not been in a couple of days, lots of stuff going on. I'm so glad its raining!!! I thought I would never say that. lol. 

MommaCC thats strange, I was thinking just this morning that my boob (just one) felt really hard :-S x


----------



## rachael872211

yay 10 weeks today


----------



## Sophist

MW is calling in a script for my UTI. Meantime drinking cranberry juice like crazy.

I'm so exhausted from being up peeing all night. Also I think I can feel a bump above my pubic bone. It seems early for this though.

Has anyone tried taking 1/2 a Unisom and a Vitamin B6 together at night for sickness relief?


----------



## misznessa

hey ladiies a quick question...can i eat sushi?!??? i want it soooo bad i stayed away the past 10 weeks but i am craving it so bad noww!!! helpp...


----------



## wish2bmama

misznessa said:


> hey ladiies a quick question...can i eat sushi?!??? i want it soooo bad i stayed away the past 10 weeks but i am craving it so bad noww!!! helpp...

Sorry hun, I was told no faw foods at all. :(

I REALLY want a hot dog so BADDD :blush:. Darn banned foods!


----------



## misznessa

wish2bmama said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladiies a quick question...can i eat sushi?!??? i want it soooo bad i stayed away the past 10 weeks but i am craving it so bad noww!!! helpp...
> 
> Sorry hun, I was told no faw foods at all. :(
> 
> I REALLY want a hot dog so BADDD :blush:. Darn banned foods!Click to expand...

thats a bummer =( i actually had a hotdog the other day lol my DH boiled it then grilled it so i hope it was ok :shrug: all my employees just ordered sushi im so bummed :cry: im gonna go get pizza lol


----------



## sahrene1978

My appointment went fine but boring. They did not try to hear the heart beat but I do have an appointment next week for an early sonogram to make sure I am not having another set of multiples. Also I accidentally put the wrong date of my last missed period and so it was saying I was only 6 weeks 2 days so I had to call them and give them the right date. I swear my brain is not working properly anymore..LOL.. 

Sahrene


----------



## sahrene1978

misznessa said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladiies a quick question...can i eat sushi?!??? i want it soooo bad i stayed away the past 10 weeks but i am craving it so bad noww!!! helpp...
> 
> Sorry hun, I was told no faw foods at all. :(
> 
> I REALLY want a hot dog so BADDD :blush:. Darn banned foods!Click to expand...
> 
> thats a bummer =( i actually had a hotdog the other day lol my DH boiled it then grilled it so i hope it was ok :shrug: all my employees just ordered sushi im so bummed :cry: im gonna go get pizza lolClick to expand...

Its the deli meat that I have a problem avoiding.. How do you not eat lunch meat? I asked if you have it toasted if that is good enough and the doctor said no. She said it has to be steaming.. 

The raw foods and such I am not missing but I cant live without lunch meat..


----------



## mrskcbrown

sahrene1978 said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladiies a quick question...can i eat sushi?!??? i want it soooo bad i stayed away the past 10 weeks but i am craving it so bad noww!!! helpp...
> 
> Sorry hun, I was told no faw foods at all. :(
> 
> I REALLY want a hot dog so BADDD :blush:. Darn banned foods!Click to expand...
> 
> thats a bummer =( i actually had a hotdog the other day lol my DH boiled it then grilled it so i hope it was ok :shrug: all my employees just ordered sushi im so bummed :cry: im gonna go get pizza lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its the deli meat that I have a problem avoiding.. How do you not eat lunch meat? I asked if you have it toasted if that is good enough and the doctor said no. She said it has to be steaming..
> 
> The raw foods and such I am not missing but I cant live without lunch meat..Click to expand...

I also absolutely love lunch meat! Especially turkey! I dont know what Im going to do for lunch at work this school year. I had turkey sandwiches every day lol.


----------



## carmyz

i miss ham lol i want a ham and salad sandwhich.. :( totally sux.


----------



## Mamatoble

hi everyone and welcome to the newbies.

Another cold and frosty day here. Taking the kids out to met their brand new cousin.
1 day old. 11 pounds 10 ounzes. C-section (just as well really).


----------



## evewidow

wow big baby !


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every 1s well ??.

Kids fast asleep thank god, Iam sooooo shattered and worn out i still havent seen a Dr or MW yet just been so busy, But now i know by the way i am feeling i have super low iron again so going to ring MW unit tomorrow and get booked in to get my prescription .

Glad every 1s MS is calming a little i feel a lot less sick then i did so pleased about that xxx


----------



## misznessa

mummymadness said:


> Hope every 1s well ??.
> 
> Kids fast asleep thank god, Iam sooooo shattered and worn out i still havent seen a Dr or MW yet just been so busy, But now i know by the way i am feeling i have super low iron again so going to ring MW unit tomorrow and get booked in to get my prescription .
> 
> Glad every 1s MS is calming a little i feel a lot less sick then i did so pleased about that xxx

awww i hope everything works out well for u!...my MS is also going away little by little but these prenatal vitamins im taking are killing me they get me more nauseous then i already am :growlmad: i have my 12 week appt in 2 weeks so im excited and will ask my DR to change these horsepills! lol


----------



## sahrene1978

I got my early ultrasound booked for next wed. They want me to drink 32-48ounces of water an hour before my appt. I think I am going to drown if I drink all that! LOL.. I can't wait to finally get confirmation that all is well.

Sahrene


----------



## amber20

I have ate lunch meat with all 4 of boys and never had a problem.


----------



## mummymadness

I always have processed Ham salads all the time have with all 4 pregnancies dint even know you couldnt lol.


----------



## wish2bmama

misznessa said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladiies a quick question...can i eat sushi?!??? i want it soooo bad i stayed away the past 10 weeks but i am craving it so bad noww!!! helpp...
> 
> Sorry hun, I was told no faw foods at all. :(
> 
> I REALLY want a hot dog so BADDD :blush:. Darn banned foods!Click to expand...
> 
> thats a bummer =( i actually had a hotdog the other day lol my DH boiled it then grilled it so i hope it was ok :shrug: all my employees just ordered sushi im so bummed :cry: im gonna go get pizza lolClick to expand...

You know, I never thought of that! Boil it first! That's awesome! I'm going to do that :thumbup: Pizza can be good too. OOO hawiian with extra pineapple.. yum.....

Totally miss lunch meats too. :)


----------



## moochacha

sahrene1978 said:


> I got my early ultrasound booked for next wed. They want me to drink 32-48ounces of water an hour before my appt. I think I am going to drown if I drink all that! LOL.. I can't wait to finally get confirmation that all is well.
> 
> Sahrene

Yay how exciting!!!!


----------



## hollylollypop

Hi my name is holly my EDD is 2/26/2011 hoping to meet some other new feb to-be-mommies i had my first appointment but had to reschedule the bloodwork till tommarow not sure when i'll get my first scan im pretty sure me and the baby are ok but im still really nervous is anyone else in the same boat as i am need some reasurrance


----------



## winegums

sahrene1978 said:


> I got my early ultrasound booked for next wed. They want me to drink 32-48ounces of water an hour before my appt. I think I am going to drown if I drink all that! LOL.. I can't wait to finally get confirmation that all is well.
> 
> Sahrene

just make sure you drink as much water as you can throughout the day then as it gets near your appointment try to pee as least as possible!

i took it literally and drank allllllll that water about half hour before the appointment and she scanned me and said 'your bladders still empty the water hasnt travelled to it yet' or something! so i had to have an internal


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> I always have processed Ham salads all the time have with all 4 pregnancies dint even know you couldnt lol.

me neither , someone said about hotdogs before too , i never heard you couldnt eat them , i have noticed it seems to be people from the US avoiding them so maybe they mean something different as i have never been told this , i cant live without ham lol!


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi All, just to go back to the food issue, my understanding from all the internet research and the NHS guidelines was that:

Deli foods - be careful with this because it has sat outside of a packet and you don't know that its been carefully temp controlled. However packet ham etc which you've bought from a supermarket is fine because it has been totally controlled before being packaged so as long is its from your fridge and you know what's happened to it then eat away!

Sushi - is fine as long as you buy it from a restaurant where you can ask if it has been frozen first. It needs to be frozen to kill any parasites (opposite to cooking in a way) but otherwise it's ok. Also if you've bought it packaged from a supermarket it should be fine too.
Fish though - avoid too much tuna (no more than fresh 2 steaks a week or tinned 4 tins a week!) don't eat shark or swordfish - this is because of mercury.
Shellfish - don't eat raw shellfish i.e. oysters, they must be cooked.

Meat - must be cooked through so no trace of blood. Gutted for me with my rare/blue steaks! Take particular care with minced meat i.e. sausages and burgers. However hot dogs, I think are different in the US to UK, but just got to be cooked through totally, though not totally sure on the guidelines for the US.

There are of course the others like no liver, no pate, no unpasteurised milk (this includes Mister Whippy, should anyone fancy one!) eggs must be cooked thoroughly, mold or rind ripened cheese and that's it from the NHS guidelines anyway.

Hope that helps? xx


----------



## rachael872211

I miss pate so much I had a dream about it last night :cry:


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> I miss pate so much I had a dream about it last night :cry:

Have you tried Quorn pate? It's not quite the same but is really nice and might help?!!!


----------



## Tea Monster

OMG Rachael - I miss pate so much too!! It's my all-time favourite food! Knew it was going to be a struggle...

Having said that, haven't managed to keep many meals down in the past few days so prob waste of time anyway!! :sick:

FIL has paid for us to have early scan this saturday so we don't have to wait till 14 wks for NHS one - SO SO excited/scared. Sickness getting much worse this week though - can only hope this is a good sign!!


----------



## evewidow

we had steak and chips the other night , was really looking forward to it all day till just before i went to cook it i remembered i couldnt have it pink , gutted , was still ok though but not the same lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

tryforbaby2 said:


> I haven't been to my doctor yet (june 10th I will have my first appt)
> 
> I am calculating my EDD as January 22nd 2011, HOWEVER I went 2 weeks and 1 day past my due date with my 1st pregnancy (induced at 42 weeks, 24 hours in labor, hence extra day late)...I am almost sure I will go past my due date with this one too!
> 
> My mom had 8 kids and all 8 of us were late! Even the set of twins were 3 days past the EDD!

I lost my baby. May I please have an angel baby next to my name?


----------



## amber20

I am so sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## rachael872211

I guess that I could try Quorn Pate and pretend its liver! lol.


----------



## Lil_Apple

Tryfor I am so sorry for your loss :sadangel: its such a sad time xx






Could you change my due date to 3rd Feb pls x


----------



## rachael872211

tryforbaby2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been to my doctor yet (june 10th I will have my first appt)
> 
> I am calculating my EDD as January 22nd 2011, HOWEVER I went 2 weeks and 1 day past my due date with my 1st pregnancy (induced at 42 weeks, 24 hours in labor, hence extra day late)...I am almost sure I will go past my due date with this one too!
> 
> My mom had 8 kids and all 8 of us were late! Even the set of twins were 3 days past the EDD!
> 
> I lost my baby. May I please have an angel baby next to my name?Click to expand...

I'm so sorry for your loss. x


----------



## wiiwidow

tryforbaby2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been to my doctor yet (june 10th I will have my first appt)
> 
> I am calculating my EDD as January 22nd 2011, HOWEVER I went 2 weeks and 1 day past my due date with my 1st pregnancy (induced at 42 weeks, 24 hours in labor, hence extra day late)...I am almost sure I will go past my due date with this one too!
> 
> My mom had 8 kids and all 8 of us were late! Even the set of twins were 3 days past the EDD!
> 
> I lost my baby. May I please have an angel baby next to my name?Click to expand...

Oh No...I'm so sorry to hear that, poor you sending you cyber :hugs: x


----------



## mrsrifco

Hi all, had my early scan yesterday a new edd is 2/19/11... Baby is 8 wks and 2days... seen the heartbeat, 162... so happy i cried so did dh.... still having morning sickness, but i got the sea bands and they do help a little. i can't believe this little bean will be Number 4 for us...our children our so happy, our youngest is boy 6 and so happy about being a big brother, is now trying to learn everything and anything about baby's, he is even reading to my tummy, he calls it tummy time reading for baby... our 13yr is very happy too, he is so over protective of me it is not funny, and our little girl 8 is walking around with her baby doll, and practicing for being mommy's little helper.


----------



## evewidow

mrsrifco said:


> Hi all, had my early scan yesterday a new edd is 2/19/11... Baby is 8 wks and 2days... seen the heartbeat, 162... so happy i cried so did dh.... still having morning sickness, but i got the sea bands and they do help a little. i can't believe this little bean will be Number 4 for us...our children our so happy, our youngest is boy 6 and so happy about being a big brother, is now trying to learn everything and anything about baby's, he is even reading to my tummy, he calls it tummy time reading for baby... our 13yr is very happy too, he is so over protective of me it is not funny, and our little girl 8 is walking around with her baby doll, and practicing for being mommy's little helper.

awww that is so cute !


----------



## MommaCC

Is home now from honeymoon.:sad: tryfor2 im so sorry honey :hugs:
got my booking in appointment tomorrow but im stressing out about the baby ive got a horrible feeling?? i think its cos of the traveling its got me all worried. i know my mw wont give me an early scan even tho i have had MC before told me that on the phone before the wedding. My sickness seems to have gone less over the last couple of days none since sunday?? Saturday i had some light brown discharge only once when i wiped im probably worrying for no reason. love to all xx


----------



## Sophist

So many losses lately. :( I'm so sorry girls.

Last night I tried taking Unisom/B6 for nausea. I slept better than I have in 5 weeks! Only problem was I couldn't wake up this morning, and now I'm ok but if I were to lay down, I'm sure I'd be out again. Meantime my nausea is still here, but minimized so its bearable. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## minimoo90

Hey everyone

How's the bumps?

Please tell me I am not the only one for a first timer showing already? My jeans are getting tight, which means they wont be hanging around my bum (according to my mum) 

Sinced FOB has left I have treated myself to a new wardrobe and got my hair done, I do feel more confident in mysef :)


----------



## mumtobeplus1

Hello, im 11wks 1 day today and im due on 31/01/11 so i could fall
into either January Jellybeans or February Lovebugs...Who knows? lol
I will follow both posts, i went a week over due with my daughter 
who is now 4. x


----------



## mummymadness

Evening Ladies, Iam so sorry for losses it must be so hard my thoughts are with you .

Well done to all who have had Appointments, As i said yesterday i still hadnt been to Drs or MW and went today as i am getting far enough i should be having my Booking in Appointment Well lo and behold they couldnt fit me in to confirm Pregnancy with Dr today so that has to be Tomorrow i was like "This is Baby number 4, I have a positive test from over a month ago, I am pretty sure its confirmed" lol Silly recpetionist I didnt mention my Private scan though as dont wanna miss out on our 12 week scan.
so off i pop tomorrow to pee on a Drs pregnancy test to be told yep i am pregnant lol lol .

Anyway hows every 1 doing today ?.


----------



## minimoo90

mummymadness said:


> Evening Ladies, Iam so sorry for losses it must be so hard my thoughts are with you .
> 
> Well done to all who have had Appointments, As i said yesterday i still hadnt been to Drs or MW and went today as i am getting far enough i should be having my Booking in Appointment Well lo and behold they couldnt fit me in to confirm Pregnancy with Dr today so that has to be Tomorrow i was like "This is Baby number 4, I have a positive test from over a month ago, I am pretty sure its confirmed" lol Silly recpetionist I didnt mention my Private scan though as dont wanna miss out on our 12 week scan.
> so off i pop tomorrow to pee on a Drs pregnancy test to be told yep i am pregnant lol lol .
> 
> Anyway hows every 1 doing today ?.



I had that with my old dr, making me pee in a pot and send it to the hosp..Thankfully this time they believed me lol


----------



## evewidow

i had to do it to 3rd time , even the nurse and the midwife said it was ridiculous


----------



## mummymadness

Isnt it strange lol, Part of me thought gosh why not just take my work for it but ooo well guess they have procedures to follow.
Looks like by the time thats confirmed and i get fitted in with MW i shall be having a late booking in appointment ooopppps . xxxx


----------



## littlebabyno4

OH what a terrible few days we havin here in Donegal, terrible car accident on sun night where 8 local people died, all from Inishowen they reckon worst car accident ever in Ireland, 8 fella's aged between 19 and 23 travelling together in one vechicle crashed into my DH's Aunt (who thankfully didn't get badly injured) then hit a second car in which my DH's fathers cousin was driving sent him down into field and their car landed on top of him killing him he was 66, out of the 8 friends only the driver survived who at present is critical, oh it's just awful, words can't explain the grief Clonmany is going through at min just such a tragic loss


----------



## ttcstill

misznessa said:


> hey ladiies a quick question...can i eat sushi?!??? i want it soooo bad i stayed away the past 10 weeks but i am craving it so bad noww!!! helpp...

As far as I know all lunch meats and hot dogs are fine because they are actually not raw meat..... those are cooked before they are packaged.... I know this because I used to work for a meat packing plant! No raw fish no matter what due to the high levels of mercury and chances of sow manela



tryforbaby2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been to my doctor yet (june 10th I will have my first appt)
> 
> I am calculating my EDD as January 22nd 2011, HOWEVER I went 2 weeks and 1 day past my due date with my 1st pregnancy (induced at 42 weeks, 24 hours in labor, hence extra day late)...I am almost sure I will go past my due date with this one too!
> 
> My mom had 8 kids and all 8 of us were late! Even the set of twins were 3 days past the EDD!
> 
> I lost my baby. May I please have an angel baby next to my name?Click to expand...

:hugs: I am so sorry hun!


I have had one hell of a weekend two of my cousins were shot and they were shot by the ones husband this morning we had to pull the plug on the other who passed at 1132am and we are waiting for hospice to be set up so the surviving cousin can be brought home. THe husband is now facing 1 count of premeditated Murder in the 1st degree, 2 counts of attempted murder(he also shot at a cop when they were apprehending him), plus 7 counts of felony child endangerment because he shot them in front of all their children.


----------



## moochacha

tryforbaby2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been to my doctor yet (june 10th I will have my first appt)
> 
> I am calculating my EDD as January 22nd 2011, HOWEVER I went 2 weeks and 1 day past my due date with my 1st pregnancy (induced at 42 weeks, 24 hours in labor, hence extra day late)...I am almost sure I will go past my due date with this one too!
> 
> My mom had 8 kids and all 8 of us were late! Even the set of twins were 3 days past the EDD!
> 
> I lost my baby. May I please have an angel baby next to my name?Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## Terangela

First sorry for those who have lost their babies. Even so early on it is still sad. 

I had my dating u/s today. It was great seeing a hb and knowing the baby was in there and it was measuring on schedule. I am absolutely exhausted and can't believe how hard it is to stay awake. Almost time for my kids to go to bed and then I will going to bed too. I am so drained.


----------



## moochacha

Terangela said:


> First sorry for those who have lost their babies. Even so early on it is still sad.
> 
> I had my dating u/s today. It was great seeing a hb and knowing the baby was in there and it was measuring on schedule. I am absolutely exhausted and can't believe how hard it is to stay awake. Almost time for my kids to go to bed and then I will going to bed too. I am so drained.

Congrats on the scan :happydance: I hope the tiredness starts to ease up for you!!! I think tiredness is my only symptom as well! :( :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@tryforbaby2: Im so sorry to hear of your loss:hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

Maybe TMI but I was wondering...........what is everyone elses CM like? Mine has gone really thick? 

ttcstill and tryingfornumber4, sounds like you have had a horrible couple of days!


----------



## MommaCC

Mine is like thick yellowy stuff :blush: it's not nice!! Awake so
early I feel really sick!! And gassy!! Got first appiontment today!! X


----------



## carmyz

u cant eat any deli meats as it can habour a bacteria called listeria which will make u miscarry in early pregnancy or fetal death later on if its caught early anitbiotics might help the baby survive but its not a guarantee..yes it is cooked but how long has it been sitting out in the displays for..if u dont know i wouldnt risk it personally.. im not sure if there are different rules for the ones that are packaged properly might have to look into it,..after losin my last baby i will do anythin not to put me or my baby at risk so not eatin ham and all that is fine with me.. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

carmyz said:


> u cant eat any deli meats as it can habour a bacteria called listeria which will make u miscarry in early pregnancy or fetal death later on if its caught early anitbiotics might help the baby survive but its not a guarantee..yes it is cooked but how long has it been sitting out in the displays for..if u dont know i wouldnt risk it personally.. im not sure if there are different rules for the ones that are packaged properly might have to look into it,..after losin my last baby i will do anythin not to put me or my baby at risk so not eatin ham and all that is fine with me.. :)

Yeah I was told to steer clear of lunchmeat and hotdogs. Its only a short time so I dont mind not eating them.


----------



## mummymadness

I dont doubt Rules and Regulations at all and would never take Unnecessary risks.But in saying that when i had my Daughter 5 years ago they never even mentioned some of things you cannot eat which now they do, My own MW said to me sometimes the list can get real silly and in a few years we may be banned from eating anything but bread and water...
I dont buy deli Meats But i do buy pre packaged Wafer thin Ham and have it in salads i dont think i am increasing any risks so should be fine.

Glad to hear every 1s well and i can see lots of scans comming up so Congrats for all of them girls.

I had a right to do with Drs first yesterday they said they cannot Confirm Pregnancy i have to see the nurse then today I get there to be told i dont need to test they believe me Arghhhhhhhh i said that yesterday lol, Then i couldnt meet the MW i had to call her and have my info taking over the phone ! So more confusing then it use to be.
Anyway they now have all my details only to go in next Thursday and say it all over again at my booking in appointment lol lol .

Sat at work today Sooo tired but yayyyyy no sickness :), Hope everyone is having a nice day xxxx


----------



## SP1306

Hi ladies....

Can I join????

I have only just found out I am a suspected 8 weeks today!!!!

I have had hardly any symptoms and a few long cycles so am feeling very shocked at the moment!!!!

I have just got back from the docs who believes my tests...but didn't do any!!!

Have first MW appoint 2/8 and will be 10w5d!!!!

So :hi: to you all and a happy and health 7ish months to go!!!! (so strange saying that!!!)

xxxx


----------



## evewidow

welcome !!


----------



## mummymadness

wow welcome congrats on your late bfp have fun in booking in appointment xxx


----------



## rachael872211

I'm looking forward to our 12 week scan pics coming up. I read the article on nub theory yesterday so Im keen to practice! Woo. Not long. X


----------



## lucky3

rachael872211 said:


> I'm looking forward to our 12 week scan pics coming up. I read the article on nub theory yesterday so Im keen to practice! Woo. Not long. X

Are you going to be our nub expert?!! 

Are you going to ask them for a photo showing it? I am worried they will think I am mad!!


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Are you going to ask them for a photo showing it? I am worried they will think I am mad!!


I was thinking that too i wanna ask for a nub shot , wonder if i will get looked at like a crazy woman ?


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to ask them for a photo showing it? I am worried they will think I am mad!!
> 
> 
> I was thinking that too i wanna ask for a nub shot , wonder if i will get looked at like a crazy woman ?Click to expand...


can't hurt to ask????!!!! I will if you will!


----------



## evewidow

ok its a deal !!


----------



## minimoo90

Hey everyone :)

I need to change my ticker up a few days I forgot I'm 10 weeks and almost leaving the first tri, feels weird but good at the same time.

Has anyone else started needing maternity wear?


----------



## minimoo90

OO

I can't upload me bump :(


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey ladies hope everyone is well!! I had my first scan today was great,:cloud9: baby was very active, i am growing a little wriggler :) they have give me a new due date of 5th of febuary, sorry to keep changing it winegums! so i am 10w 4d :happydance: got my 20 week scan on 22/09/10 heres a pic for you all :)


i also booked my 3d scan for 30th oct :happydance: so got 2 scans to look forward to!! I am getting quite a bump as well now, so thought I would add a pic of that to :)


How is everyone? xx


----------



## susantbay

Hello all. My due date is Feb. 27!


----------



## minimoo90

Hey 
Congrats and welcome susantbay :)


----------



## Ley

hey everyone, I don't post in here often as first tri scares me a bit. I will probably become more active in here once I hit second tri.

these weeks feel like they are dragging to me. I have to wait until 13 weeks 3 days to have my scan where as in my other 2 pregnancies I had them at 10 weeks.

I just want to get out of first tri already and have my scan lol


----------



## rachael872211

Lovely bump Paytionsmummy! 

Yeah I think we should ask for nub shots!! Ill chicken out tho. x


----------



## rachael872211

Ley I know how you feel. I'll be so much happier in 2nd. x


----------



## littlebabyno4

ttcstill said:


> misznessa said:
> 
> 
> hey ladiies a quick question...can i eat sushi?!??? i want it soooo bad i stayed away the past 10 weeks but i am craving it so bad noww!!! helpp...
> 
> As far as I know all lunch meats and hot dogs are fine because they are actually not raw meat..... those are cooked before they are packaged.... I know this because I used to work for a meat packing plant! No raw fish no matter what due to the high levels of mercury and chances of sow manela
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been to my doctor yet (june 10th I will have my first appt)
> 
> I am calculating my EDD as January 22nd 2011, HOWEVER I went 2 weeks and 1 day past my due date with my 1st pregnancy (induced at 42 weeks, 24 hours in labor, hence extra day late)...I am almost sure I will go past my due date with this one too!
> 
> My mom had 8 kids and all 8 of us were late! Even the set of twins were 3 days past the EDD!Click to expand...
> 
> I lost my baby. May I please have an angel baby next to my name?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry hun!
> 
> 
> I have had one hell of a weekend two of my cousins were shot and they were shot by the ones husband this morning we had to pull the plug on the other who passed at 1132am and we are waiting for hospice to be set up so the surviving cousin can be brought home. THe husband is now facing 1 count of premeditated Murder in the 1st degree, 2 counts of attempted murder(he also shot at a cop when they were apprehending him), plus 7 counts of felony child endangerment because he shot them in front of all their children.Click to expand...

oh thats terrible my deepest sympathy is with you and yours at this awful time, Take care xxx


----------



## carmyz

PaiytonsMummy said:


> hey ladies hope everyone is well!! I had my first scan today was great,:cloud9: baby was very active, i am growing a little wriggler :) they have give me a new due date of 5th of febuary, sorry to keep changing it winegums! so i am 10w 4d :happydance: got my 20 week scan on 22/09/10 heres a pic for you all :)
> View attachment 99204
> 
> 
> i also booked my 3d scan for 30th oct :happydance: so got 2 scans to look forward to!! I am getting quite a bump as well now, so thought I would add a pic of that to :)
> View attachment 99206
> 
> 
> How is everyone? xx

Oh how cute is ur belly..i wont get one for awhile cause im overweight lol frustrating lol..ur baby looks cute to im glad everything went well..

im fine not much happenin with me lol..im 10wks today yay :thumbup:


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo wow can you believe its not long at all untill the whole Feb thread will be over in 2nd tri (Alltho i dont envy Wine as aint a clue how you move a thread lol).

I keep checking post every day to hope doppler will arrive but its comming from Hong Kong so may be in for a long wait :( i got quiet an expert on them with my last 2 babies so really think i could find the heartbeat now if i had it here ooo well hopefully next week .

Hows every 1 today ??. xx


----------



## sonja55578

Hi everyone :) I'm expecting at FEBRUARY 16/2011... WE WILL SEE.... GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY...


----------



## SIEGAL

mummymadness said:


> Oooo wow can you believe its not long at all untill the whole Feb thread will be over in 2nd tri (Alltho i dont envy Wine as aint a clue how you move a thread lol).
> 
> I keep checking post every day to hope doppler will arrive but its comming from Hong Kong so may be in for a long wait :( i got quiet an expert on them with my last 2 babies so really think i could find the heartbeat now if i had it here ooo well hopefully next week .
> 
> Hows every 1 today ??. xx

In all seriousness --- the moving over of this threat to second tri has been exciting me for weeks


----------



## Terangela

I am so exhausted! I can hardly keep my eyes open. I am really hoping this passes rather quickly. I had my dating u/s yesterday. It was great to see a little tiny baby with a heart beat and measuring right on target. I too will be glad to be in the 2nd tri. 4 more weeks for me.


----------



## carmyz

i cant wait either :D..typical pregnancy craving happenin here...scoffing down gherkins lol

i bought a big jar yesterday and its half gone already..soo yummy lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Sonja! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## rachael872211

Other people moved over when their babygaga ticker moved up to the 4th box..........but i'm thinking that should happen at the end of week 13? Which is 2nd Trimester yeah? x


----------



## nanitchi

Hi everyone.. New here, I'm due 28 Feb 2011. Hope everyone has a fabulous 7 months ahead :)


----------



## evewidow

welcome to all the newbies , February Moms just keep on coming !!
Hope everyone is ok this morning , i felt a bit queasy but ive had a peice of toast and feel slightly better , just the headache to tackle now ! I have a day of housework to do as my little one is at nursery but i am not at all motivated !!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello all :) how are you all????

Well we are settled into the new house which is good. 
I have organised to see the midwife at our local hospital (the hospital that i will give birth at is 2-3 hours away) so going to local one for check ups etc. I am going to see her on Thursday 22nd so i am hoping that she will check for bubba's heart beat and or quick ultrasound... got 12 week NT scan on the 30th July.. i want to just make sure everything is ok already!!!!! 

How is everyone? 
Congrats to all the newbies :)
and also congrats to everyone who has seen their healthy happy bouncing bubba's :)

I am soooo excited that i am double didgits :) 10 weeks now :D heheehehehehe woot woot :D :happydance:


----------



## wiiwidow

SIEGAL said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Oooo wow can you believe its not long at all untill the whole Feb thread will be over in 2nd tri (Alltho i dont envy Wine as aint a clue how you move a thread lol).
> 
> I keep checking post every day to hope doppler will arrive but its comming from Hong Kong so may be in for a long wait :( i got quiet an expert on them with my last 2 babies so really think i could find the heartbeat now if i had it here ooo well hopefully next week .
> 
> Hows every 1 today ??. xx
> 
> In all seriousness --- the moving over of this threat to second tri has been exciting me for weeksClick to expand...

Siegal - I hope you don't mean literally the physical move of the actual thread to 2nd Tri that's been exciting you? Or are you a closet techy? :haha: I'm assuming you mean our group moving over? I'm excited too, and am reckoning it's at the end of week 13 is that right?
2 weeks to go for me! WOW - and still no scan date in sight...keep harrassing the postman, poor guy!

Welcome to all the newbies, can't believe we're still getting newbies! 

I'm still soooo tired, really hoping the next trimester stage of loads of energy hits me soon, cos I am tired of being tired now!


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> Hello all :) how are you all????
> 
> Well we are settled into the new house which is good.
> I have organised to see the midwife at our local hospital (the hospital that i will give birth at is 2-3 hours away) so going to local one for check ups etc. I am going to see her on Thursday 22nd so i am hoping that she will check for bubba's heart beat and or quick ultrasound... got 12 week NT scan on the 30th July.. i want to just make sure everything is ok already!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone?
> Congrats to all the newbies :)
> and also congrats to everyone who has seen their healthy happy bouncing bubba's :)
> 
> I am soooo excited that i am double didgits :) 10 weeks now :D heheehehehehe woot woot :D :happydance:

glad you are settling in :) hospital 2-3hours away , thats quite far , i dont mean to worry you but will you make it in time ?


----------



## rachael872211

wiiwidow, when did you have your booking in appointment? You should be having your scan in a couple of weeks? 

I think its end of 13 weeks too. 

Does the tiredness go? lol. I know what you mean about being tired of being tired! x


----------



## wiiwidow

rachael872211 said:


> wiiwidow, when did you have your booking in appointment? You should be having your scan in a couple of weeks?
> 
> I think its end of 13 weeks too.
> 
> Does the tiredness go? lol. I know what you mean about being tired of being tired! x

To be fair my booking app was only last Friday, so I guess I've got to give them a chance. I'm just desperate to prove to myself that there is something in there and I'm not imagining it all! Plus I've been having some cramps so could do with putting my mind at rest! 

Met up with a friend who's just had a little boy and she was saying that she felt amazing and had loads of energy after about 4 months, and others have said it was once they got to 12-14 weeks, so fingers and toes crossed for me! Being endlessly tired is boring, and we're going to have a lifetime of no sleep soon, so I could do with a few months respite! LOL x


----------



## lucky3

wiiwidow said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> wiiwidow, when did you have your booking in appointment? You should be having your scan in a couple of weeks?
> 
> I think its end of 13 weeks too.
> 
> Does the tiredness go? lol. I know what you mean about being tired of being tired! x
> 
> To be fair my booking app was only last Friday, so I guess I've got to give them a chance. I'm just desperate to prove to myself that there is something in there and I'm not imagining it all! Plus I've been having some cramps so could do with putting my mind at rest!
> 
> Met up with a friend who's just had a little boy and she was saying that she felt amazing and had loads of energy after about 4 months, and others have said it was once they got to 12-14 weeks, so fingers and toes crossed for me! Being endlessly tired is boring, and we're going to have a lifetime of no sleep soon, so I could do with a few months respite! LOL xClick to expand...

I have great hopes of boundless energy coming my way soon...but I can't remember it happening last time!! Mind you everything is relative so even less tired is good!

I am finishing for summer leave soon (i'm termtime) I soooooooooo can't wait. Only 4 more days of pretending I'm not preggers then I'm off for my scan then off to Ireland for a holiday, yippee!!! And that's with a 35 week pregnant friend! so then I don't feel so bumpy or tired ;o)


----------



## rachael872211

ha ha. I like your thinking Lucky3. 

wiiwidow, I'm looking forward to the energy!!! 

Last week I thought my skin was improving and actually didn't hardly wear make up, and this week my spots have come back with a vengeance! 

Does anyone elses hair go crazy i.e. unruly when they are pregnant? 

Mine is thick anyway, and now I am just finding it impossible. My last pregnancy I had it all cut off.....and regretted it. I think about doing it again it all the time but I know I don't have to put up with it for long.


----------



## littlebabyno4

Hi Everyone hope you all keeping well, very emotional today, was at first of crash victims funerals yesterday very sad, 3 were buried yesterday four more today one of them should have been celebrating his 20th birthday today, the crowds were enormous, every newspaper you look at has their photo on front page its constantly on news, the last of the victims to be buried tomorrow RIP.
Well cant believe Im 9 weeks already we only told my Mum and Dad yet don't think its the right time to annouce it after such a tragedy maybe in few weeks, no sickness now still a little bit tired but not as bad,


----------



## sahrene1978

I got a package from my sister today.she passed her maternit clothes on to me. She is a tiny thing and I was surprised my butt even fit into the pants but they did! I don't know how long they will fit but it is fun to get a new wardrobe :)


----------



## mummymadness

Awww littlebaby rip to all the victims..

Hope every 1s well, Well i have been recieving Facebook Abuse from family members thinking we shouldnt have more kids because they have to pay for them , "Except OH works full time me part time and we pay for our kids ourselfs".
Told them indefinatley today to stay away from us full stop forever :(.

Glad every ones well and looking forward to hitting 2nd tri :).

Going to munch on my Cheer up Pizza :) xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

evewidow said:


> glad you are settling in :) hospital 2-3hours away , thats quite far , i dont mean to worry you but will you make it in time ?

Hey there hun :) 
yeah i will make it there in plenty of time :) My last labour was 38 hours lol :) I am hoping this one is not as long but i dont want it to be rushed either if that makes sense... not that i have a choice but you know what i mean? So we will wait and see i guess :) 

The local hospital here can delivery babies they just would rather i go to Mackay.. but if i cant make it i cant make it really lol.. :D So we will see :D


----------



## moochacha

mummy to be said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> glad you are settling in :) hospital 2-3hours away , thats quite far , i dont mean to worry you but will you make it in time ?
> 
> Hey there hun :)
> yeah i will make it there in plenty of time :) My last labour was 38 hours lol :) I am hoping this one is not as long but i dont want it to be rushed either if that makes sense... not that i have a choice but you know what i mean? So we will wait and see i guess :)
> 
> The local hospital here can delivery babies they just would rather i go to Mackay.. but if i cant make it i cant make it really lol.. :D So we will see :DClick to expand...

Hey hun you will make it!! My sister was in the same position she lives in Ravensville central QLD and she had to drive 3 hours to Townsville. You know what its like you will have heaps of notice before bubs arrives like a bloody show, cramps etc I would say as soon as you start feeling mild cramps and backaches etc or a show just go to the hospital even if its way early. My sister's waters broke in the middle of the night 3 days before her scheduled C section, she has a tiny pelvis so she can't deliver naturally. Anyway it was a bit of a panic to get her to the hospital on time but they did lol and she had a C section waiting for her on arrival lol.


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> glad you are settling in :) hospital 2-3hours away , thats quite far , i dont mean to worry you but will you make it in time ?
> 
> Hey there hun :)
> yeah i will make it there in plenty of time :) My last labour was 38 hours lol :) I am hoping this one is not as long but i dont want it to be rushed either if that makes sense... not that i have a choice but you know what i mean? So we will wait and see i guess :)
> 
> The local hospital here can delivery babies they just would rather i go to Mackay.. but if i cant make it i cant make it really lol.. :D So we will see :DClick to expand...

eek 38 hours , fair enough you prob will make it then lol , my last labour was 1hr 50 , the hospital i went to for the others shuts in january and the one they wanted me to transfer to is 45 mins away so i said no way but have picked one in the next town 10 mins away so i should make that ..unless i can persuade hubby to let me have it at home

how is everyone today ? i am feeling not pregnant today which is weird , i woke up thinking i should buy a test but im not gonna i think it was just a weird morning thing ! hope the postie brings my scan appointment today though i will feel better knowing when that is.


----------



## lucky3

mummymadness said:


> Awww littlebaby rip to all the victims..
> 
> Hope every 1s well, Well i have been recieving Facebook Abuse from family members thinking we shouldnt have more kids because they have to pay for them , "Except OH works full time me part time and we pay for our kids ourselfs".
> Told them indefinatley today to stay away from us full stop forever :(.
> 
> Glad every ones well and looking forward to hitting 2nd tri :).
> 
> Going to munch on my Cheer up Pizza :) xxxx

Oh that is rubbish :( you shouldn't have to deal with cr*p like that. I'm glad you have a PMA though, and you know we're all behind you :)

Hope the pizza was good :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> mummy to be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> glad you are settling in :) hospital 2-3hours away , thats quite far , i dont mean to worry you but will you make it in time ?
> 
> Hey there hun :)
> yeah i will make it there in plenty of time :) My last labour was 38 hours lol :) I am hoping this one is not as long but i dont want it to be rushed either if that makes sense... not that i have a choice but you know what i mean? So we will wait and see i guess :)
> 
> The local hospital here can delivery babies they just would rather i go to Mackay.. but if i cant make it i cant make it really lol.. :D So we will see :DClick to expand...
> 
> eek 38 hours , fair enough you prob will make it then lol , my last labour was 1hr 50 , the hospital i went to for the others shuts in january and the one they wanted me to transfer to is 45 mins away so i said no way but have picked one in the next town 10 mins away so i should make that ..unless i can persuade hubby to let me have it at home
> 
> how is everyone today ? i am feeling not pregnant today which is weird , i woke up thinking i should buy a test but im not gonna i think it was just a weird morning thing ! hope the postie brings my scan appointment today though i will feel better knowing when that is.Click to expand...

1 hour 50!!!! and they're supposed to get quicker aren't they? Good job it's only 10 mins away :rofl:

mine were both 4 hours which is not too bad. funny thing happened last night - adoption came up when chatting with my 9 year old so she decided she wanted to have a baby that way, I asked why and she replied cos having a baby hurts!! Excellent. I did tell her she only took 4 hours so she might be "lucky", not sure she saw 4 hours of pain as lucky!!!!


----------



## carmyz

jake was 80mins our hospital is only 20mins away thankfully lol


----------



## evewidow

carmyz said:


> jake was 80mins our hospital is only 20mins away thankfully lol

nice ! im hoping for around 80 mins this time round lol.


----------



## evewidow

just had my appointment for my scan 10th august yay !!!! will be 12+1 i think:D


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> just had my appointment for my scan 10th august yay !!!! will be 12+1 i think:D

YAY :thumbup:


----------



## Ley

carmyz said:


> jake was 80mins our hospital is only 20mins away thankfully lol

my second was 45 minutes from start to finish and we live 30 minutes away from the hospital.
we pulled in to the car park 12 minutes before she was born.

I'm having a home birth this time lol


----------



## mrsrifco

My 1st was 7hrs 9lb 3oz, 2nd was 1hr and 29mins got to the hospital at 9:15 had her at 9:45 with hubby and a nurse in the room 5lb 7oz, hubby was the 1st person to ever touch her! , 3rd was 45 mins and breech 6lb 7oz, all naturally and no c-section with all of them. this time hospital is 20mins away...


----------



## mummymadness

Thank you for that Lucky hun :) thinking of running off to a caravan holiday late deal on monday for a week, I really need to rest from all this family stress and the kids would love it :).

Hows every one today ?, At least there is no rain around so i hope were all enjoying ourselfs, Any one going to the big next sale tomorrow ???. I for one will be there ready for bargains :).


----------



## Sophist

Morning everyone!

I was able to sleep in today. Dh brought me the phone when my mom called, and she was talking about all the food they had at their party last night. Hearing it made me so sick, but I had to be strong because we haven't told her yet!


----------



## minimoo90

Hey everyone :)

I've just did the old wives tale, of the ring and the string and it went straight into circling my belly...OO I wonder if it is true ..A boy :)


----------



## susantbay

lol


----------



## brittanyland

Hi I'm new here. My name is Brittany. Can I join the club?
Got an EDD of Feb 22 :D


----------



## evewidow

brittanyland said:


> Hi I'm new here. My name is Brittany. Can I join the club?
> Got an EDD of Feb 22 :D

hey welcome :D


----------



## rachael872211

Mummymadness your family sounds mean! Why r they being like that? 

I'm liking the sounds of all these short labours! I hope I get one this time. My last labour was 28 hours and when I was 6cm dilated I went back down to 3cm. Grr! X


----------



## sahrene1978

Morning ladies! I am officially 9 weeks this morning! I have my first scan Wed. Fingerrs crossed there is only one healthy bean :)

Sahrene


----------



## mandy121

how is every one doing xx


----------



## SIEGAL

I am starting to get anxious for baby already and I am not even 11 weeks (i guess that what happens when u find out 9 DPO). My SIL just had twins and whenever i look at the pics I start crying that I want my baby already!!


----------



## evewidow

yuk i have had such a crap day today my worst so far , i couldnt get out of bed cus i thought i would be sick if i moved , hubby was great and got the kids fed showered and dressed while i built up to it , i have had nausea and actually gagged to be sick a few times (this has never happened to me lol ) and i have just spent the day on the sofa feeling rubbish and not wanting to move ahh the joys !


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls
well I'm in hospital!! I've been sick like you wouldn't believe which has left me dehydrated really badly! They tell me bud will be ok but it could be a multiple pg!! Or abnormal so I have to have a scan on Monday to check. Iv just managed to eat somthing for the first time in 24 hours without throwing up so I'm improving already!! Love to all x x


----------



## mrskcbrown

MommaCC said:


> Hi girls
> well I'm in hospital!! I've been sick like you wouldn't believe which has left me dehydrated really badly! They tell me bud will be ok but it could be a multiple pg!! Or abnormal so I have to have a scan on Monday to check. Iv just managed to eat somthing for the first time in 24 hours without throwing up so I'm improving already!! Love to all x x

Hope you feel better soon!:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo gosh Momma i hope you and bubs are all ok, Thinking of you hun.

Racheal hun My family are just horrid, I have stop worrying what they think tho because today i have stressed so much my head is hurting and i fainted in KFC i felt so silly when some random Man had to pick me up, I did find out my Cousin is pregnant today the one who also has been slating me, So i think she is jelous every 1 is so wrapped up in hating my pregnancy no one is fussed about hers.. Well sod them i wont make myself ill for there bitchyness.

Anyway hope every one is well today and welcome to you britney hun xxxx


----------



## evewidow

How is everyone today ? I feel much better today thank god !


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm feeling worried all of a sudden :( I'm not sure why I have a few cramps that started this week and I just feel nervous that bubs is ok. I just can't wait for my net scan to put my mind at ease!

feeling icky today, havn't been sick at all just really nauseas.

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxx


----------



## lucky3

Hello everyone,

I have had another busy weekend doing the holiday shopping with my girls - and managing to get some maternity clothes in the next sale, yay!!

Told my girls I was expecting this morning, went well. Was worried what the 9 year old would say as she had expressed her desire not to have another sibling! But she was really cute and went to look up what star sign it would be, and kept asking if baby enjoyed the sweets she had given me etc etc :)


----------



## bexbexbex

Heyyy!
Can I Join?
I Was in March Mummies, due on the 1st March, but recalculated and im due on the 28th Feb!! :D 
Im 7 + 6 as u can se by my ticker....i would love a bump buddy!
This is my first, so its exciting and nervous!! 
Thanks all. 
xxx


----------



## Storm7

Can I join too? Due on the 18th February according to the midwife. Had my booking in appointment today and still feeling good despite the blood removal!! February seems like a busy month.


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi storm7 i'm due the day after you (19th). Welcome to the thread :)

xx


----------



## Storm7

Thank you Ava Grace. It's an exciting time (baby number one!) and we haven't really told anyone yet so it'll be good to have people to chat to about the developing bump.


----------



## Ava Grace

We haven't told many people either just close family. I'm on a 20 day countdown until i'm 12 weeks and then I will tell everyone as well. It's my first baby too (3rd pregnancy though so will be nervous upto 12 weeks!)

What are your symptoms like?

Pop by my journal anytime I tend to ramble away in there!!

xx


----------



## Storm7

We have only told close family too and I am really looking forward to telling more people but that has to wait till 12 weeks/the first scan.

Symptoms aren't too bad to be honest. Not really suffering from morning sickness unless I am stressed or tired. I can't lie on my boobs anymore though - they are so painful! I get tired more than normal and feel nauseous when hungry but tend to be fine once I've eaten. How about you? Are you suffering with sickness? 

I shall keep my fingers crossed for you getting to 12 weeks as well as myself - third time lucky hopefully.


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks hun, yeay i'm similar to you. I haven't been sick at all just been nauseas throughout the day. My boobs are still very sore and i can sleep anytime of day!!! 

Keep me posted hun xx


----------



## winegums

Updated


----------



## winegums

12 weeks tomorrow girlies!! and my scan is in the morning exactly at 12 weeks lol but my date will probably get changed tomorrow anyway

sorry for the absentness as always i've been studying and packing for our holiday on thursday and trying to find clothes for the wedding etc

by the way...................

I will be starting a new thread in second tri tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep your eyes peeled :D 

this one wll still be active though 

love to you all and welcome to new mummies :) xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

how exciting hun, good luck for your scan tomorrow and happy 12 weeks.

I will see you in 3 weeks in second tri fingers crossed xx


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow girlies!! and my scan is in the morning exactly at 12 weeks lol but my date will probably get changed tomorrow anyway
> 
> sorry for the absentness as always i've been studying and packing for our holiday on thursday and trying to find clothes for the wedding etc
> 
> by the way...................
> 
> I will be starting a new thread in second tri tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep your eyes peeled :D
> 
> this one wll still be active though
> 
> love to you all and welcome to new mummies :) xxx

how exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## evewidow

winegums said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow girlies!! and my scan is in the morning exactly at 12 weeks lol but my date will probably get changed tomorrow anyway
> 
> sorry for the absentness as always i've been studying and packing for our holiday on thursday and trying to find clothes for the wedding etc
> 
> by the way...................
> 
> I will be starting a new thread in second tri tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep your eyes peeled :D
> 
> this one wll still be active though
> 
> love to you all and welcome to new mummies :) xxx

enjoy your scan and see you in 2nd tri in a few weeks


----------



## rachael872211

MommaCC said:


> Hi girls
> well I'm in hospital!! I've been sick like you wouldn't believe which has left me dehydrated really badly! They tell me bud will be ok but it could be a multiple pg!! Or abnormal so I have to have a scan on Monday to check. Iv just managed to eat somthing for the first time in 24 hours without throwing up so I'm improving already!! Love to all x x

Oh u poor thing. I hope the scan goes ok tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing all is ok. x



mummymadness said:


> Ooooo gosh Momma i hope you and bubs are all ok, Thinking of you hun.
> 
> Racheal hun My family are just horrid, I have stop worrying what they think tho because today i have stressed so much my head is hurting and i fainted in KFC i felt so silly when some random Man had to pick me up, I did find out my Cousin is pregnant today the one who also has been slating me, So i think she is jelous every 1 is so wrapped up in hating my pregnancy no one is fussed about hers.. Well sod them i wont make myself ill for there bitchyness.
> 
> Anyway hope every one is well today and welcome to you britney hun xxxx

There are some bitter ppl out there. Well U r happy and that is the main thing. U r right, don't make yourself ill and try and stay away from anyway they have to be horrible. x



lucky3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have had another busy weekend doing the holiday shopping with my girls - and managing to get some maternity clothes in the next sale, yay!!
> 
> Told my girls I was expecting this morning, went well. Was worried what the 9 year old would say as she had expressed her desire not to have another sibling! But she was really cute and went to look up what star sign it would be, and kept asking if baby enjoyed the sweets she had given me etc etc :)

Oh what? There was a sale? :-( x



winegums said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow girlies!! and my scan is in the morning exactly at 12 weeks lol but my date will probably get changed tomorrow anyway
> 
> sorry for the absentness as always i've been studying and packing for our holiday on thursday and trying to find clothes for the wedding etc
> 
> by the way...................
> 
> I will be starting a new thread in second tri tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep your eyes peeled :D
> 
> this one wll still be active though
> 
> love to you all and welcome to new mummies :) xxx

So are you moving over at 12 weeks? I don't want u to go :-( lol. Its rubbish when we have to move over and leave each other. x


----------



## winegums

rachael872211 said:


> So are you moving over at 12 weeks? I don't want u to go :-( lol. Its rubbish when we have to move over and leave each other. x


no hun i'll still be here, it'll just be there so that as and when people want to move over to 2nd tri they can post there... but i think between 12-14 weeks most people hover between first and second tri anyway so we'll still all be together :D


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

oh wow second tri, not long now until we will all be moving over, how exciting :)
Hows everyone 2day? i feel great, my sickness has more or less gone, and i am starting to get a little bump :)
Good luck for your scan tomorrow winegums :) x


----------



## mummy to be

Awww i cant believe that we will be moving over soon. It seems like last week that we found out!!! We are already 11 weeks :) woot woot super excited :D 

How is everyone feeling?? I got midwife appointment on Thursday at 8.30 just for check up and ultrasound next Fri (30th) super super excited :) hehehehehe


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies hope were all well ??.

Have a great time at your scan tomorrow Wine hun :).

Iam shatterd but carnt sleep its too muggy tonight so just relaxing on the sofa ..

Welcome to the 2 new ladies joining, I cannot believe talks already on 2nd tri i will feel much better when i am safe and sound over there :), Booking in appointment Thursday hoping not to long untill scan :). xxxxx .


----------



## sleepen

hi all hope every one is well. 
i had a small amount of pink spotting this afternoon when i wiped. it only happened twice, so am hoping not a big deal. if it happens again will call doctor. i have an appointment for a scan on thursday. really hoping that will put my mind at ease


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I am finally 9 weeks! I havent had much m/s but the last few days plenty of nausea and sleeplessness at nights. I get a 9 week scan on weds, so looking forward to that. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sophist

I have my scan tomorrow and first check up. I'm excited and a little nervous, hoping all will be well.

I'm excited to see that Feb Lovebugs will be moving up to 2nd trimester soon, and happy for all the ladies getting to see their little beans on scans this week!


----------



## brittanyland

I am not sure if I am one of the only ones, but so far I have had basically no symptoms. Some days my bbs are a little sore but that's it.

I don't even "feel" pregnant!!! I know I sound crazy but sometimes I wish I'd have some of the icky symptoms just so it would feel REAL. Know what I mean?


----------



## carmyz

brittanyland said:


> I am not sure if I am one of the only ones, but so far I have had basically no symptoms. Some days my bbs are a little sore but that's it.
> 
> I don't even "feel" pregnant!!! I know I sound crazy but sometimes I wish I'd have some of the icky symptoms just so it would feel REAL. Know what I mean?

yeah i did feel like that early on..how far are u?

symptoms come and go all the time..


----------



## brittanyland

I'm a little over 8 weeks. I think I'll feel better once I hear the heartbeat, which my Dr says I should be able to when I go in on Aug 5


----------



## carmyz

oh ok then yeah it does worry u early on if the baby is ok i think everyone feels this... i didnt let myself feel happy till i saw my babys hearbeat at my dating scan which was on the 5th of july cause my previous pregnancy was a mmc at 9wks i was really scared it was goin to happen again but it didnt and my baby was heathly xx


----------



## brittanyland

I am the same way. I want to be excited but I am so cautious, especially with the lack of symptoms. My doctor seemed pretty confident everything was okay when I was in a week ago though. So *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ley

we saw a hb at 5 weeks but I have still been very uneasy and just want to have my dating scan so I know that everything is ok. 
I think the biggest part of first trimester for most women (apart from sickness) is anxiety and paranoia.
First trimester is the worst part of pregnancy.


----------



## winegums

i'm leaving to go to my 12 week scan in.............. ONE HOUR.

I'm terrified. What if the baby is well you know.... what if theres no heartbeat :(

I'm also taking my nan to the hospital but i'll be back later to let you all know how it goes xx


----------



## Ley

good luck winegums x


----------



## carmyz

good luck winegums xxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

I had a panic and called my midwife so she has booked me a scan for tomorrow! I'm so so scared!! I'm praying that bubs is ok!

xx


----------



## evewidow

hi everyone ! 9 weeks today , that 12 week mark is drawing ever closer 22 days till scan ...dragging hope everyone is well :)


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Hello Lovelies :D

I am due February 18th :D

Good luck and a H&H 9 months to you all! 

Daisy :)

x


----------



## MommaCC

Good luck winegums hope all Is well look forward to hearing from you!
I'm home now and I have a scan tomorrow they couldn't get me in today! 
My sickness is not there at all today although it's. Nice not to feel sick it worries me a little. Iv got terrible wind? Is that normal? Love to all cc x


----------



## evewidow

MommaCC said:


> Good luck winegums hope all Is well look forward to hearing from you!
> I'm home now and I have a scan tomorrow they couldn't get me in today!
> My sickness is not there at all today although it's. Nice not to feel sick it worries me a little. Iv got terrible wind? Is that normal? Love to all cc x

glad you are home and feeling better , hope your scan goes well . 

wind is normal , well i have it so i am presuming so haha !


----------



## sleepen

ok so still a little bit of an orangish blood when i wipe so will be calling the doctor later today. am really starting to worry. still no cramps or pain. hope he will see me before thursday when i have my appointment for my scan.
good luck everyone


----------



## lucky3

sleepen said:


> ok so still a little bit of an orangish blood when i wipe so will be calling the doctor later today. am really starting to worry. still no cramps or pain. hope he will see me before thursday when i have my appointment for my scan.
> good luck everyone

I'm sure it will be ok hon, but it's best to put your mind at rest.

FX for you x


----------



## winegums

I had my scannnnnnnnnnn

bubs is fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was bouncy and swimming around waving its arms

due date changed to 27th jan and i've been changed to 12+4 instead of 12!!!!! woo

also we paid for 3 pics but she gave us about 7

only thing i don't understand she told me downs syndrome risk is 1 in 30,183 but then on the letter she gave us it says risk is 1 in 150! Quite different!!!!!!!!!!

oh and it was 6cm :D

oh and i have a cyst on my overy thats 3.3cm shes a bit worried about it so they have to check it again at 20 week scan. Bit worrying as when i had my private scan they saw a 'tiny' cyst but said it should shrink and disapear if its a normal pregnancy cyst but i don't class nearly 3 and a half cm as tiny.

hmm we will see xx


----------



## MommaCC

Where are the piccys winegums!! I'm so pleased for you!! Must be great to see 
your bub moving about like that!! Fingers crossed for us tomorrow!! Hope it's as good as yours!! :hugs:


----------



## winegums

yeh Momma good luck :D

I'm going to put them on later need to plug in my printer to scan them and It's in the room where my baby is napping :p

the picture wasn't as good as last time! i put this down to 1. i didn't drink much 2. i'm chubbier than i used to be 3. they used a different type of machine, didnt seem to be as good


----------



## winegums

ohhhhhhhhh just checked out some old wives tales and look! :D

*You're more likely to be having a girl if... *

&#8226; Your baby's heartbeat is faster than 140 beats per minute *yes*

&#8226; you're carrying all round *no clue*

&#8226; you're carrying high *no clue*

&#8226; you've missed the "blooming" period altogether *no clue*

&#8226; you suffered morning sickness during your first 12 weeks *yes*

&#8226; your left breast is bigger than your right *yes*

&#8226; you look at yourself in the mirror for at least a minute, but your pupils don't dilate *no clue*

&#8226; you crave sweet things, such as juice, fruit and sweets *yes*

&#8226; you tie your wedding ring to some thread, hang it over your stomach and it swings from side to side *no clue*

&#8226; your skin is soft *no*

&#8226; you are more moody than usual *yes!!!*

&#8226; you're asked to show your hands and you present them palms up *yes*

&#8226; you were the less aggressive partner during love-making when you conceived *yes lol *

&#8226; you eat a clove of garlic, but you don't smell of it *no clue*

&#8226; you combine your age at the time of conception with the number of the month you conceived and the resulting number is odd *yes*

&#8226; your hair has become thinner and dull during pregnancy *no*

&#8226; you lie on your right side when sleeping *yes*

&#8226; your pillow faces south when you sleep *no clue*

&#8226; your urine is dull yellow *its yellow?*

&#8226; your previous child's first word was "mama". *no*


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> I had my scannnnnnnnnnn
> 
> bubs is fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was bouncy and swimming around waving its arms
> 
> due date changed to 27th jan and i've been changed to 12+4 instead of 12!!!!! woo
> 
> also we paid for 3 pics but she gave us about 7
> 
> only thing i don't understand she told me downs syndrome risk is 1 in 30,183 but then on the letter she gave us it says risk is 1 in 150! Quite different!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh and it was 6cm :D
> 
> oh and i have a cyst on my overy thats 3.3cm shes a bit worried about it so they have to check it again at 20 week scan. Bit worrying as when i had my private scan they saw a 'tiny' cyst but said it should shrink and disapear if its a normal pregnancy cyst but i don't class nearly 3 and a half cm as tiny.
> 
> hmm we will see xx

Oh that is great you must be made up :) :happydance:

How much did you drink? I have mine on Thursday and I am torn between not drinking enough and drinking too much and bursting for the loo!!

Hope you're still going to hang around in Feb love bugs??? How late/early was your other bubba?


----------



## winegums

lucky3 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> I had my scannnnnnnnnnn
> 
> bubs is fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was bouncy and swimming around waving its arms
> 
> due date changed to 27th jan and i've been changed to 12+4 instead of 12!!!!! woo
> 
> also we paid for 3 pics but she gave us about 7
> 
> only thing i don't understand she told me downs syndrome risk is 1 in 30,183 but then on the letter she gave us it says risk is 1 in 150! Quite different!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh and it was 6cm :D
> 
> oh and i have a cyst on my overy thats 3.3cm shes a bit worried about it so they have to check it again at 20 week scan. Bit worrying as when i had my private scan they saw a 'tiny' cyst but said it should shrink and disapear if its a normal pregnancy cyst but i don't class nearly 3 and a half cm as tiny.
> 
> hmm we will see xx
> 
> Oh that is great you must be made up :) :happydance:
> 
> How much did you drink? I have mine on Thursday and I am torn between not drinking enough and drinking too much and bursting for the loo!!
> 
> Hope you're still going to hang around in Feb love bugs??? How late/early was your other bubba?Click to expand...


hehe thanks! i drunk a can of caffiene free coke and a big bottle of apple juice lol! last time I drank about 3 litres of water and the picture was awesome!

with my son it was a few days before the due date, they realise he was breech and they said it didn't look like he was coming out any time soon lol he was pretty comfy in there.

When he was born he was small, and i believe they estimated my due date maybea week early? obviously these things are never completely accurate. As I had a c section i didn't get to wait and see if he came out.

I firmly believe when a baby is ready it will come, shame I pretty much got forced into a section :cry:


----------



## evewidow

glad your scan went well winegums :)


----------



## mrsrifco

my last one was breech too, and i told the Dr that and they told me i didn't know what i was talking about, ha ha i was like i seen my belly flat on one side and he flipped i could tell... i got to the hospital at 9cm and was moved to the birthing room, they broke water, and Dr said oh uh baby is breech, you need a c-s. i am like i told you he turned, but umm not even 3 min later i told them he is coming there is no time for a c-s and he came out feet first and boy was that scary... we thought we lost him, but after 10 mins, i heard his crying! i just broke down.


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> I had my scannnnnnnnnnn
> 
> bubs is fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was bouncy and swimming around waving its arms
> 
> due date changed to 27th jan and i've been changed to 12+4 instead of 12!!!!! woo
> 
> also we paid for 3 pics but she gave us about 7
> 
> only thing i don't understand she told me downs syndrome risk is 1 in 30,183 but then on the letter she gave us it says risk is 1 in 150! Quite different!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh and it was 6cm :D
> 
> oh and i have a cyst on my overy thats 3.3cm shes a bit worried about it so they have to check it again at 20 week scan. Bit worrying as when i had my private scan they saw a 'tiny' cyst but said it should shrink and disapear if its a normal pregnancy cyst but i don't class nearly 3 and a half cm as tiny.
> 
> hmm we will see xx
> 
> Oh that is great you must be made up :) :happydance:
> 
> How much did you drink? I have mine on Thursday and I am torn between not drinking enough and drinking too much and bursting for the loo!!
> 
> Hope you're still going to hang around in Feb love bugs??? How late/early was your other bubba?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehe thanks! i drunk a can of caffiene free coke and a big bottle of apple juice lol! last time I drank about 3 litres of water and the picture was awesome!
> 
> with my son it was a few days before the due date, they realise he was breech and they said it didn't look like he was coming out any time soon lol he was pretty comfy in there.
> 
> When he was born he was small, and i believe they estimated my due date maybea week early? obviously these things are never completely accurate. As I had a c section i didn't get to wait and see if he came out.
> 
> I firmly believe when a baby is ready it will come, shame I pretty much got forced into a section :cry:Click to expand...

Yes I agree. They reckoned my first was overdue so induced her but I thought she should have been a week later. I would stand up to them now but didn't in those days! My second came when she wanted :)

fx for no C-section this time :thumbup:

so do you think it's a girl - some of those questions are sooooooooo freaky! Agree with the morning sickness tho... This time I have been nauseous throughout, that's it. My 2 girls I also threw up!!

I can feel baby wiggling around at the mo, must know I'm thinking about them!!


----------



## rachael872211

Ava grace, are u ok? What have u panicked about? 

I'm going to drink loads!!!!!! (for my scan) 

How much are pic scans? Thinking ahead, has anyone thought about gender scan or 3d scans? X


----------



## evewidow

rachael872211 said:


> Ava grace, are u ok? What have u panicked about?
> 
> I'm going to drink loads!!!!!! (for my scan)
> 
> How much are pic scans? Thinking ahead, has anyone thought about gender scan or 3d scans? X

last time i went with ds2 it was £3 but i think it varies place to place . 

im def getting a 4d one done this time hubby has already agreed to it , 

gender - maybe depends on the date of my 20 week scan if its before my hols then i wont have a private gender if its after my hols then ill have one so i can buy some stuff while i am there lol


----------



## mummymadness

sorry to every 1 having scares today i hope all the bubs are ok ?.

Wine soooo glad to hear scan went well and yayyy for been 12+4 already :), i agree with the MS i had non with the boys and loads with layla and loads this baby and answered yes to quiet a few of those questions.

hows every one today ??, Iam tired oscar was up all night but other than that no sickness so far today thank the lord lol xxxx


----------



## winegums

hmm yeh with my son i felt nauseous but wasn't actually sick, not once.

this time i was ill quite a lot, even in the middle of the night but luckily it died down quite early about 10 weeks

the sonographer was like.. you have a boy, so it would be nice to have a girl huh? she kept going on about having a girl and ikept thinking its 12 weeks so she doesn't know but she sounds like she thinks it's a girl!

and the hb was a lot faster than it was with my son

hehe im so happy

oh the pics here are £5 each, but maybe thats cos its london? everything seems to be a bit more expensive :S

i asked oh to go buy a ticket for a picture (you pay, get a ticket then give them to sonographer)

he came back with 3 bless him! i was like awww that's £15 and he was like yeh but it'll be worth it! *tear*


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Ava grace, are u ok? What have u panicked about?
> 
> I'm going to drink loads!!!!!! (for my scan)
> 
> How much are pic scans? Thinking ahead, has anyone thought about gender scan or 3d scans? X
> 
> last time i went with ds2 it was £3 but i think it varies place to place .
> 
> im def getting a 4d one done this time hubby has already agreed to it ,
> 
> gender - maybe depends on the date of my 20 week scan if its before my hols then i wont have a private gender if its after my hols then ill have one so i can buy some stuff while i am there lolClick to expand...


are you going somewhere exciting on your hols?


----------



## amber20

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day or night!


----------



## minimoo90

Hey how's mummas and bumps today?


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Ava grace, are u ok? What have u panicked about?
> 
> I'm going to drink loads!!!!!! (for my scan)
> 
> How much are pic scans? Thinking ahead, has anyone thought about gender scan or 3d scans? X
> 
> last time i went with ds2 it was £3 but i think it varies place to place .
> 
> im def getting a 4d one done this time hubby has already agreed to it ,
> 
> gender - maybe depends on the date of my 20 week scan if its before my hols then i wont have a private gender if its after my hols then ill have one so i can buy some stuff while i am there lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> are you going somewhere exciting on your hols?Click to expand...

I am going to new york for 4 days with just my hubby for my 30th , mom is having the kids , will be the longest we ever left them !


----------



## SIEGAL

FYI - best steakhouse in the world is in Brooklyn "Peter Luger" Message me if you need any NY tips as I lived there most of my life


----------



## lucky3

evewidow said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael872211 said:
> 
> 
> Ava grace, are u ok? What have u panicked about?
> 
> I'm going to drink loads!!!!!! (for my scan)
> 
> How much are pic scans? Thinking ahead, has anyone thought about gender scan or 3d scans? X
> 
> last time i went with ds2 it was £3 but i think it varies place to place .
> 
> im def getting a 4d one done this time hubby has already agreed to it ,
> 
> gender - maybe depends on the date of my 20 week scan if its before my hols then i wont have a private gender if its after my hols then ill have one so i can buy some stuff while i am there lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> are you going somewhere exciting on your hols?Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to new york for 4 days with just my hubby for my 30th , mom is having the kids , will be the longest we ever left them !Click to expand...


Oh wow, that is exciting. I bet you'll love it, do enjoy :) when are you going?


----------



## Sophist

winegums said:


> I had my scannnnnnnnnnn
> 
> bubs is fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was bouncy and swimming around waving its arms
> 
> due date changed to 27th jan and i've been changed to 12+4 instead of 12!!!!! woo
> 
> also we paid for 3 pics but she gave us about 7
> 
> only thing i don't understand she told me downs syndrome risk is 1 in 30,183 but then on the letter she gave us it says risk is 1 in 150! Quite different!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh and it was 6cm :D
> 
> oh and i have a cyst on my overy thats 3.3cm shes a bit worried about it so they have to check it again at 20 week scan. Bit worrying as when i had my private scan they saw a 'tiny' cyst but said it should shrink and disapear if its a normal pregnancy cyst but i don't class nearly 3 and a half cm as tiny.
> 
> hmm we will see xx

Yay for a healthy LO!

The downs thing...the 1 in 150 is probably by your age. Was the risk of 1 in 30,183 based on blood work? Even for young moms in their early 20's, age-based risk its like 1 in 1000 or so.


----------



## rachael872211

Sophist, with my dd my results came back 1 in 30000. I was 16 at the time. 

How much is the 4d scan pics? Or 3d? 

Winegums get the pics on so we can have nub guesses!  x


----------



## Sophist

Girls I'm going in for my check up in an hour. She has a u/s machine in office so we should get a look at the baby! Wish me luck!


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Oh wow, that is exciting. I bet you'll love it, do enjoy :) when are you going?

October 6th :) 



SIEGAL said:


> FYI - best steakhouse in the world is in Brooklyn "Peter Luger" Message me if you need any NY tips as I lived there most of my life

ooh thanks i prob will :)


----------



## Ava Grace

New York is amazing! We went their for our second wedding anniversary! We went to the restaurant at Brooklyn Bridge! It is pricey but stunning! 

You will love it! x


----------



## jen671

Hi all!! my estimated due date is Feb. 28th 2011!!
i haven't been to the doctors yet, but i will be in the next week or so!! i'm very excited!


----------



## henbear01

Hi Girlies,

Just joined today, hope everyone is keeping well. I'm 10+6 and counting down!! :) :)


----------



## mummymadness

welcome to both new ladies :) hope scan went well sophist hun. xxx


----------



## amber20

welcome and congrats!


----------



## rachael872211

Well work has been rubbish today. I work 12 hour shifts, and get a 45 minute break........now they have decided to change that to 30 minutes :-( 

I'm going to watch some One Tree Hill to cheer me up. x


----------



## evewidow

my filling just fell out guess a free trip to the dentist is in order . 

everytime i am pregnant i have teeth issues , with DS1 had 2 wisdom teeth out after weeks of pain , DS2 had a root canal and a crown and a filling and now bump 3 lost a filling already. blummin babies zapping all my calcium or whatever it is they do . anyone else have teeth issues when pregnant , i guess its common hence the free dental whilst pregnant. just i am so scared of going i usually get sedated but guess i cant do that when pregnant :(


----------



## mummymadness

I hate teeth in pregnancy .. My gums have worn down with all 3 of my previous pregnancies and now i have inserts instead of real teeth, Just hoping i last ok with this pregnancy.

So sorry to hear about the 30min breaks Racheal hun sounds hard going **Hugs**.

Hope every ones well today x


----------



## MommaCC

Girls... my scan is at 9:30 in the morning but they havent told me what to drink and when???? can somene let me know please ta loves xoxox


----------



## mummy to be

i think you have to drink half a litre an hour before and not go to the toilet till after than scan so you have a full bladder for the scan. 

That is what it is over here in Australia.... Hopefully it is the same for you girls :) 
Good luck for your scan :) cant wait to see pics xoxoxox


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey everyone how are you all!! yeyy for your scan winegums glad everything went well :)
MommaCC just drink plenty of fluids from when you get up, and try not to go to the toilet too much :)
I have booked a 4d scan and its only costing me £60, for a 15min scan with 6 pics, or £90 for 15 min scan with 6 pics and a dvd, which i dont think is too bad :) anyone else thinking of having one done???? xx


----------



## sleepen

ok so i called the doc this morning about the spotting. he told me to go the emergency room to get checked. was there for 5 hrs. bloods where good. us was good. got to hear heartbeat again which calmed me a bit. no reason given for the spotting though. the doc there said sometimes it just happens. that was not very helpful now am on bedrest for 2 days then can go back to being normal. lol also need to follow up with doc in two days. just to double check.

hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## carmyz

winegums thats excellent that bubs is ok lookin forward to the pics :)

welcome to the newbies

sleepen im glad bubs is ok xx


----------



## Sophist

Welcome newbies!

Back from my appointment!

Everything looks really good. We saw our baby!!! (JUST ONE! I'm so relieved, we were worrying about the possibility of twins.) Strong HB at 170 bpm, sac looks good and big, and a nice yolk.

She showed me the results of my urinalysis and she said you couldn't expect to see healthier urine from anyone. No ketones, which is huge because my last pregnancy that was the first indicator something was wrong.

I go back in 4 weeks and she will do an internal exam then--not looking forward to it.


----------



## carmyz

Sophist said:


> Welcome newbies!
> 
> Back from my appointment!
> 
> Everything looks really good. We saw our baby!!! (JUST ONE! I'm so relieved, we were worrying about the possibility of twins.) Strong HB at 170 bpm, sac looks good and big, and a nice yolk.
> 
> She showed me the results of my urinalysis and she said you couldn't expect to see healthier urine from anyone. No ketones, which is huge because my last pregnancy that was the first indicator something was wrong.
> 
> I go back in 4 weeks and she will do an internal exam then--not looking forward to it.

great news hun so happy for u :happydance:


----------



## littlebabyno4

hi, oh it must be exciting to get your scans, so glad everyone doing well, 10 weeks today yipee!!!! feeling good another 2 weeks or so till booking in app then hopefully be called for first scan around 18 - 21 weeks seems so long yet, no sickness just tired but my 13 month old is climbing onto anything he can so Im constantly running after him, pulling him down of tables, windowsills and sofa's. I wonder will this one be a little more laid back.


----------



## Sentiment

Hi guys im estimated on valentines day, anyone stomach just really sore? Like it feels like somone bruised the inside of your lower abdomen, it gets worse when I move


----------



## Sophist

We told my IL's about the baby today and they were very surprised and then MIL got all awkward with it and asked if it was planned. What a rude question (honestly if it wasn't planned I would never tell anyone that, would never want my child to hear through the grapevine that they were an "accident" or something, geez.)


----------



## 1sttimemom08

I'm 11 weeks now, and due Feb. 7th! I'm so excited... this is my first pregnancy, and so far I've dealt with nausea from week 4 (right before I confirmed it) up to now... the last couple of weeks was getting so bad, my dr. finally gave me meds for it (sick 2-3 times a day, couldn't eat or keep anything down..) but it seems to by dying down finally... Sonogram last week showed my little one with a leg and an arm sticking out! I'll know August 11th what the sex is :)


----------



## carmyz

1sttimemom congrats and welcome im glad ur m/s is startin to settle xx


----------



## minimoo90

Great new spohist :)

Can't believe how close we all are to the 2nd tri...


----------



## winegums

i agree! i told my dad and he was like... oh right. so. did you do it on purpose?! i wanted to cry!


----------



## nanitchi

mummy to be said:


> i think you have to drink half a litre an hour before and not go to the toilet till after than scan so you have a full bladder for the scan.
> 
> That is what it is over here in Australia.... Hopefully it is the same for you girls :)
> Good luck for your scan :) cant wait to see pics xoxoxox

Really? didn't know was supposed to drink anything before the scan.... must say was in the Dr's room for maybe 30sec (in witch time he even did the scan) and he said nothing.... was very disappointing seeing that I paid a fortune for a 1 hours appointment and got 30sec. (Dr was very busy and running late.. but still).
Can anyone tell me do's and don't before an appointment? next appointment will be 18 Aug. :dohh:


----------



## lucky3

Hello everyone,

good news from everyone's scans :)

I have a weird vibration going down my pubic bone. I have never felt this before!!

I am 11 and a half weeks now and it just started today. I have already felt bubs move, like tickling and popping and I can still feel that but this vibrating is very odd and a little worrying. Has anyone else experienced anything like it?

thanks :) Clare x


----------



## MommaCC

Hey ladies!!
Just got back from the hospital and scan went really well!!!!!!!!!! my husband and i saw the baby for the first time and they showed us the heartbeating and the blood flow!! we couldnt hear it cos of the machine they where using!! but maybe at the next scan we will!! so happy to see our little bean all snuggled up inside!! i have a cyst on my left ovary but they say its common and will be gone soon!! ill try and upload a piccy!!

:hugs: to all


----------



## Ava Grace

I just got back from my second scan too and bubs is fine! Seen the heartbeat and has grown! I'm so so relieved! I can relax a little bit now! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommaCC

Heres our bub!!!!


----------



## Ava Grace

Gorgeous Mommacc!! I swear mine was upside down! I will post a pic in a minute

xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Here is my little darling :) Think bubs is upside down here!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2752.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## minimoo90

Awwwww..

I love scan pics, each one is soo diffrerent.

:)


----------



## carmyz

aww so glad to hear eveyones u/s are turnin out great..

cute pic mommacc


----------



## carmyz

Ava Grace said:


> Here is my little darling :) Think bubs is upside down here!

 lol cute pic..i cant wait for my second one now i ll actually see a baby insted of a bean..:happydance:


----------



## MommaCC

i have no idea which way mines laying!! just looked like a little baked bean!! Ava yours is beautiful to im so much more settled now ive seen it - i keep saying him!! maybe its a sign!! lol!!


----------



## Ava Grace

I am as well hopefully we can realx a little bit now! I was so worried before. 

They are both gorgeous pics xxxx


----------



## sleepen

glad everyone's scans went well. i have stopped spotting. thank god


----------



## wiiwidow

Winegums, glad to hear your scan went well - hope you're sticking with the lovebugs despite being re-dated? Oh and great to see everyone else is feeling better and having great scans...tho very jealous of your early scan pictures, I'd give anything to have had one! (future note to self for next pregnancy!)

So I've finally got my scan booked in for next Monday 26th July, when I will by 12+5 - aah I've waited SO long for that moment, I can't wait! Fingers crossed for the nuchal fold test and that everything is ok. Winegums did you ever get to the bottom of your different results?

Clare - as for the buzzing in your pelvic bone, I actually have had this quite a lot pre-pregnancy, and it's apparently related to a nerve compression. Nothing dangerous, just that if you've sat in one position for a long time or every day the same, you may have a little nerve problem which is causing the buzzing feeling. It should go away but mention it at your next app if it's still bothering you!

Anyway looking forward to moving over to 2nd tri soon! xx


----------



## evewidow

nice scan pics everyone nice to see the thread full of good news :) i had to go to town today and a quick mooch in mamas and papas but i was good lol !


----------



## winegums

tried to scan my scan pics today and it wasn't working :'(


----------



## Ava Grace

Oh no winegums! Try again we want to see :)

xxxxx


----------



## stary-eyed

Hi all, will I be the last to join this group before we move to 2nd trimester?!

I found the site when I was looking up symptoms (itchy nipples!) just before finding out I was pregnant a couple of weeks ago - managed to get a scan last week as we couldn't be sure about dates and am 12 wks today, due on Feb 1st.

Now, I have my first midwife visit (at home) later this week - how much of the house do i need to tidy up?! :argh:


----------



## mummymadness

wow welcome to new ladies still joining, And it was lovely to log on to lots of good news and scans to peek at :).

Hope every 1s real well ??, Iam well today hate the heat but getting use to it now, Bump looks hugeeeeeeee looking forward to Booking In appointment Thursday and finding out scan date, Real excited only 1 week until i hit safe zone its actually gone quiet quick :). xxxxxxx .


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I went to obstetrician today, and everything is well. She didnt give me ultrasound because I am still going to my reproductive dr who gives me scans every 2 weeks. So tomorrow is my last day seeing the reproductive dr and its bitter sweet because she helped to get us to this point. She diagnosed the PCOS and since that it took us 12 months to conceive and 15 months in total. I went to many DRs but she was the only one who took the time to truly see why I was having irregular cycles. Even though I didnt even need the meds she gave me to get BFP but its her knowledge that helped us. So Im happy today and cant wait for my scan tomorrow:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sahrene1978

I have my first scan tomorrow and the nerves have really kicked in. I am so excited and scared at the same time. I just want some peace of mind. I am feeling very shakey and jittery. It bothers me but by the afternoon I feel fine. Then the tiredness kicks in..lol. 

Sahrene


----------



## Bruiser

Due to deliver 18 Feb. Currently feeling so sick, bitchy and hot that I'm about ready now!!


----------



## mummy to be

Welcome to the newbies :) great to still be seeing new people appear :) 

Got midwive appointment tomorrow at local hospital. i am sooo excited. I havent been seen since i was 3 weeks now 11 weeks lol. I am hoping that she might have a quick look with ultrasound and or doppler... Fingers crossed everyone!! i am dying to see and or hear my little joey :) 

Got 12 week Ultrasound on 30th July... over a week away!!! GRRRR it is going to take forever to get there i think :( And we have to travel 2 1/2 hours to get to it too lol... But at least i will see the hospital where i will have baby i guess hehehe :) 

How is everyone feeling now? I am super super tired!!!!!


----------



## impatient1

Just wondering if anyone else has been feeling dizzy and dissoriented, thinking it is a combination of the heat, not drinking enough, and being overtired.


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Just thought I'd post my 10 week scan... here you go! :) I was going to post my 6 week, but seems my computer is on the fritz, so I'll have to try it again when I have more of a chance... (I have a huge feeling it's a boy, but we'll see hopefully August 11th!)... In the second one, you can see the foot sticking up (and the hand!) if you look close enough.. the first is a closer shot (you can see the hand, but it was after he tucked his foot back down..)
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2010-07-19 at 22.29.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9









Photo on 2010-07-19 at 22.26.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Oh, and impatient1, I've had some dizziness, but not much. My main issue has been severe nausea lasting throughout the entire day. Talk to your doctor though, I have a friend with the same issue (She's currently 13 weeks along)... and make sure you're getting plenty of water! Makes a HUGE difference!


----------



## juicylove

Hi Mummy to be, i also have my 1st app and scan on the 30th of july. Wish it was tomor it feels so far away :):):):)


----------



## mummy to be

juicylove said:


> Hi Mummy to be, i also have my 1st app and scan on the 30th of july. Wish it was tomor it feels so far away :):):):)

I know it feels like forever away doesnt it :( It sucks.. wish i was today or tomorrow.... How are you feeling huni?


----------



## foxyroxie

hi girls im due in feb not 100% what date not had my scan yet :( will update when i have xx


----------



## lshe

im new here and due february the 7th! the date me and the FOB met!! crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Ley

mummy to be said:


> juicylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mummy to be, i also have my 1st app and scan on the 30th of july. Wish it was tomor it feels so far away :):):):)
> 
> I know it feels like forever away doesnt it :( It sucks.. wish i was today or tomorrow.... How are you feeling huni?Click to expand...

mine isn't until August 9th! still 2 1/2 weeks away!


----------



## evewidow

welcome to even more newbs ! the wards are gonna be full in feb lol


----------



## foxyroxie

ooo ive just worked out im due 15th of feb roughly


----------



## kayfeb2011

Hi everyone, Ive just joined the site..........im due 27th feb ive had an early scan due to having a MC in feb good news everything is ok BUT im still sooooooo scared!!!! Hope all you fab ladies are doing well x x


----------



## bexbexbex

kayfeb2011 said:


> Hi everyone, Ive just joined the site..........im due 27th feb ive had an early scan due to having a MC in feb good news everything is ok BUT im still sooooooo scared!!!! Hope all you fab ladies are doing well x x


Hey Kay. Your due a day before me!
Congrats!! :D :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## juicylove

mummy to be said:


> juicylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mummy to be, i also have my 1st app and scan on the 30th of july. Wish it was tomor it feels so far away :):):):)
> 
> I know it feels like forever away doesnt it :( It sucks.. wish i was today or tomorrow.... How are you feeling huni?Click to expand...

Since i went 6wks im up and down with morning sickness :wacko:, so im hoping now im nearly 11wks i will start feeling better :happydance: This is my 3rd pregnancy and i never felt this bad on my DD and DS!!!!!!!!!!!

So roll on the 30th :happydance: how are you???


----------



## kayfeb2011

bexbexbex said:


> kayfeb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, Ive just joined the site..........im due 27th feb ive had an early scan due to having a MC in feb good news everything is ok BUT im still sooooooo scared!!!! Hope all you fab ladies are doing well x x
> 
> 
> Hey Kay. Your due a day before me!
> Congrats!! :D :D xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hey bexbexbex
How are you feeling? i just feel constantly sick and have no energy at all!!! Im hoping it doesnt last too long and i start to bloom soon!!!! :flower:


----------



## kayfeb2011

Hey bexbexbex
How are you feeling? i just feel constantly sick and have no energy at all!!! Im hoping it doesnt last too long and i start to bloom soon!!!!


----------



## bexbexbex

kayfeb2011 said:


> Hey bexbexbex
> How are you feeling? i just feel constantly sick and have no energy at all!!! Im hoping it doesnt last too long and i start to bloom soon!!!!

hey! yeh well yesterday i got taken to docs yesterday cuz had a migrane but its just stress, so got told to chill out!. so yeh im shattered all the time. waking up in the morning feeling like i never even went to bed! the sickness is not bad, when it comes on i eat a slice of bread or something. makes it go away. only had one day of vomiting, lets hope it stays like that!!! :)

how's u been ?? :) 
xxxxxx


----------



## winegums

hiya everyone!!!!!!!!!!! im going away in the morning......... 9 hours to go!

only scotland but hey its a break! we're getting the train from kings cross at 8am and i stilllllllllllll haven't packed.

im so tired.

i wont be back on here for a week so i hpoe you all miss me :p

hoep everyone has a good week! ta da xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky3

winegums said:


> hiya everyone!!!!!!!!!!! im going away in the morning......... 9 hours to go!
> 
> only scotland but hey its a break! we're getting the train from kings cross at 8am and i stilllllllllllll haven't packed.
> 
> im so tired.
> 
> i wont be back on here for a week so i hpoe you all miss me :p
> 
> hoep everyone has a good week! ta da xxxxxxxxx

Have a great time and Scotland's fantastic - its even a different country and they have weird money!!! 

might rain tho!! I'm going to Ireland on Saturday, think it'll rain there too :haha:!!

time to get packing tho girl!!


----------



## juicylove

Enjoy your break away :):):)


----------



## evewidow

have a great time winegums :)


----------



## mummy to be

juicylove said:


> Since i went 6wks im up and down with morning sickness :wacko:, so im hoping now im nearly 11wks i will start feeling better :happydance: This is my 3rd pregnancy and i never felt this bad on my DD and DS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So roll on the 30th :happydance: how are you???

Oh no.... Yeah i was feeling like i was going to be sick ALL day for about 2-3 weeks there but seems to have eased up ALOT!!!! Thank god! I hope you feel better asap! This is my 2nd pregnancy and we think another girl :) Hopefully a girl and a boy but lol.. than i am done hehehehe :) 

Got doctors appointment this morning at 8:30 and i cant wait!!! Hopefully i will get to see bubba or at least hear her... fingers crossed everyone lol... Will update you all asap :)


----------



## tinkerbellfan

well im feeling really nervous got my first scan at 9.15 in morning (tomorow) this is my 1st pregnancy so im soooo nervous lol fingers crossed all will be fine and im worrying for no reason lol not been on here for a little while its really nice to see so many healthy scan piccys :) x


----------



## evewidow

goodluck tinkerbell im sure all will be fine :)


----------



## sahrene1978

We had our scan today and baby bean is perfect! Heatbeat was 178 beats per minute. It measured 3cm and they upped my status to 9 weeks 6 days. So I am 10 weeks tomorrow!! The baby was kicking and wiggling. It even wavedto us.Haa. Plus the best par is we are only having ONE!! That is very exciting for us since we have a set of twins already and I wanted to have just one healthy baby.. I will post my pic soon

Sahrene


----------



## rachael872211

Paytonsmummy, thats sounds a great price for scan etc. I am really considering getting one done, but didnt have a clue about prices........

So many scans coming up! its great  x


----------



## littlebabyno4

hi everyone, hope those breaks go well and you don't get too much rain, weather awful in Ireland at min but hopefully will be nicer by the weekend. I just joined feb lovebugs on facebook hee hee it's great taking bout pregnancy and my friends and family can't see conversations :haha: think I'l announce my good news on facebook this time wonder will they be mad with me I think it would be fun but family might not find it quite so amusing


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies i have misse so much online today , Its been hectic here today.. Well Done To all who have ha scans etc today, Hope every 1s well ??.

On the bubs front here today hear heartbeat on Doppler that arrived today whooooo :) nice an strong between 149-156 beats per min was a nice relief, Got booking in appointment tomorrow hoping we get scan date too :) 12 weeks next week cannot wait xxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sahrene: How amazing! I had my scan today and they moved me up to 9w6d which means I too will be 10 weeks tomorrow!:happydance: The heartbeat for my baby was 186! I am very excited that we are on the exact same dates. When do they estimate you are due? Me, between feb 18. 

Going to the bahamas on sunday and I am so excited. DR gave me some nausea patches and so I can keep them on for 3 days before removal. I dont usually get nauseous but just in case!

Here is the pic::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







07212010081.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) Well i just got back from the doctors and she didnt give me an ultrasound (which sucks but it is ok) but she did find bubba's heart beat.. sitting at 156 bpm :) Super super happy about that!!!! So excited that she found it. she was hesitant to even try as she said it is very rare that they find it this early.... (i am 11 weeks) but she found it with ease :) Super super happy about that!!!!!!!!!!! So that makes it feel soo real :) 

Next friday i get to see her!!!! I cant wait :) so jealous of all your scan pics hehehehehe 

Cant wait to share my own :D 

Hope you all have a great day :)


----------



## sahrene1978

mrskcbrown said:


> Sahrene: How amazing! I had my scan today and they moved me up to 9w6d which means I too will be 10 weeks tomorrow!:happydance: The heartbeat for my baby was 186! I am very excited that we are on the exact same dates. When do they estimate you are due? Me, between feb 18.
> 
> Going to the bahamas on sunday and I am so excited. DR gave me some nausea patches and so I can keep them on for 3 days before removal. I dont usually get nauseous but just in case!
> 
> Here is the pic::cloud9:


Oh wow!! That is so exciting!! That picture is amazing too!!!! My new due date is Feb 17th. She said my placenta may be anterior so it may take longer to feel it moving because the placenta will act like a cushion :( but other that that I am ecstatic!!!Congrats on the wonderful news!!!!! We are total bump buddies now!!!



Sahrene


----------



## Mamatoble

Hi everyone.

Haven't logged on for a couple of days and there is screeds more pages - so I haven't caught up with it.

But hi to everyone that has just joined.

Well I have got organised and found a midwife. Actually stole my sisters as she comes highly recommended and i happened to met her while visiting my new nephew.
So that is at least one thing done. 
Of course totally different system here, and so now I need to go and read all of the information given to me and find out when and were I am supposed to be for all the different appointments.
Oh for the ease of the UK system. Turn up at the hospital and they scan and send you along for bloods, injections etc.

If I have it right - and i am sure that if there is anyone else on here in New Zealand they will correct me - I need to phone and make separate appointments at all the different clinics which are located all over the show.

Oh well - it will keep me on my toes - if I can stay awake long enough:haha:


Love seeing everyones scan pictures - that is always the most exciting bit.
So really looking forward to mine - at the end of next week.


----------



## mrskcbrown

sahrene1978 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Sahrene: How amazing! I had my scan today and they moved me up to 9w6d which means I too will be 10 weeks tomorrow!:happydance: The heartbeat for my baby was 186! I am very excited that we are on the exact same dates. When do they estimate you are due? Me, between feb 18.
> 
> Going to the bahamas on sunday and I am so excited. DR gave me some nausea patches and so I can keep them on for 3 days before removal. I dont usually get nauseous but just in case!
> 
> Here is the pic::cloud9:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! That is so exciting!! That picture is amazing too!!!! My new due date is Feb 17th. She said my placenta may be anterior so it may take longer to feel it moving because the placenta will act like a cushion :( but other that that I am ecstatic!!!Congrats on the wonderful news!!!!! We are total bump buddies now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

Yep I agree and I have no bump buddy so Ill gladly keep up with you! Im glad all went well at your dr appt!:happydance:


----------



## silkie

Hi all im new to this great site im due 14th feb with baby no. 4 im over the moon i love having baby's.:cloud9:


----------



## rachael872211

mrskcbrown said:


> Sahrene: How amazing! I had my scan today and they moved me up to 9w6d which means I too will be 10 weeks tomorrow!:happydance: The heartbeat for my baby was 186! I am very excited that we are on the exact same dates. When do they estimate you are due? Me, between feb 18.
> 
> Going to the bahamas on sunday and I am so excited. DR gave me some nausea patches and so I can keep them on for 3 days before removal. I dont usually get nauseous but just in case!
> 
> Here is the pic::cloud9:

Wow Bahamas sounds amazing! Have a great time. x


----------



## lucky3

oh it's all getting very exciting with all these scans and heartbeats :)!! I have my scan this morning at 11.20, really excited and nervous but worried about how much to drink!!

Hopefully have some piccies later, not sure if I can scan them though!!


----------



## tinkerbellfan

lucky3 said:


> oh it's all getting very exciting with all these scans and heartbeats :)!! I have my scan this morning at 11.20, really excited and nervous but worried about how much to drink!!
> 
> Hopefully have some piccies later, not sure if I can scan them though!!

i have mine in bout an hour im so nervous lol but sure all will be fine i tend to worry to much bout everything and anything lol i wasnt sure how much to drink either i just been drinking through morning but i feel so ill today not making it very easy lol anyway good luck on your scan and to everyone else having scans today :thumbup:


----------



## lucky3

tinkerbellfan said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> oh it's all getting very exciting with all these scans and heartbeats :)!! I have my scan this morning at 11.20, really excited and nervous but worried about how much to drink!!
> 
> Hopefully have some piccies later, not sure if I can scan them though!!
> 
> i have mine in bout an hour im so nervous lol but sure all will be fine i tend to worry to much bout everything and anything lol i wasnt sure how much to drink either i just been drinking through morning but i feel so ill today not making it very easy lol anyway good luck on your scan and to everyone else having scans today :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck to you too, lets hope we can hold it in !! :rofl:


----------



## evewidow

good luck ladies hope to see some more beautiful scan pics later on today


----------



## sleepen

ok back to doctors today. was scheduled for a scan before i started spotting. now not sure whatwill be going on. 

good luck to everyone who has a scan today.
congrats to all who have had there scan and everything was good


----------



## MommaCC

Hey ladies ive not been on for a couple of days not been well. had a bleed yesterday and now im on bed rest till monday. but the bleeding has stopped so thats good. Also i am getting scanned again on tuesday morning to make sure bub is ok so fingers crossed. 

Hi to all the new comers. Love to all x cc x


----------



## tinkerbellfan

had my scan was great all went well was a very wiggly lil thing lol didnt stay still kept shaking fist and head and was lookin out at us the whole time midwife said it was a show off lol and bit of a poser :) also got a bit of a shock im not 12 wks im 14wks!!! so i guess im now a jan lovebug not feb :s lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG329.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG330.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG331.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## comicwife

Hi all,had my booking in appointment with my mid wife yesterday,she has dated me for the 24th feb 2011,will find out for certain at my scan in a couple of weeks.

Mommacc good luck for Tuesday,Im sure everything will be fine for you and bubs!!!
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kayfeb2011

bexbexbex said:


> kayfeb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey bexbexbex
> How are you feeling? i just feel constantly sick and have no energy at all!!! Im hoping it doesnt last too long and i start to bloom soon!!!!
> 
> hey! yeh well yesterday i got taken to docs yesterday cuz had a migrane but its just stress, so got told to chill out!. so yeh im shattered all the time. waking up in the morning feeling like i never even went to bed! the sickness is not bad, when it comes on i eat a slice of bread or something. makes it go away. only had one day of vomiting, lets hope it stays like that!!! :)
> 
> how's u been ?? :)
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

hey, hope youre feeling better today and youre relaxing. I just feel sick all day ive been living on toast and dry biscuits or crackers!!! the doctor told me to eat little and often so im trying that........hopefully we'll be feeling better soon!!!:flower:


----------



## charliekitty

tinkerbellfan said:


> had my scan was great all went well was a very wiggly lil thing lol didnt stay still kept shaking fist and head and was lookin out at us the whole time midwife said it was a show off lol and bit of a poser :) also got a bit of a shock im not 12 wks im 14wks!!! so i guess im now a jan lovebug not feb :s lol

wow those pics are so good =D congrats xxxx


----------



## foxyroxie

im so jelous of all these scan pictures the beautiful!!


----------



## evewidow

thats a nice suprise then tinkerbellfan , hope you are gonna stick with feb lovebugs as well though , pics are great :D

sleepen and mommacc hope everything goes ok for you :)


----------



## Sophist

tinkerbellfan said:


> had my scan was great all went well was a very wiggly lil thing lol didnt stay still kept shaking fist and head and was lookin out at us the whole time midwife said it was a show off lol and bit of a poser :) also got a bit of a shock im not 12 wks im 14wks!!! so i guess im now a jan lovebug not feb :s lol

That's great to have 2 week bonus!


----------



## tinkerbellfan

evewidow said:


> thats a nice suprise then tinkerbellfan , hope you are gonna stick with feb lovebugs as well though , pics are great :D
> 
> sleepen and mommacc hope everything goes ok for you :)

yeah of course i will if you dont all mind me hanging round followed lots of all your threads and be nice to keep up on how your all doing thanks for comment on pics was very cute to see baby wiggling bout on screen defo very active lol xx


----------



## Ley

I'm so jealous of all you guys who have had scans already (and happy for you of course). Feels like my scan is never going to get here.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies welcome to new lady, And also WOW tinker that scan is lovely what a nice suprise and glad your stickin with feb thread :), I wonder if you could see sex of baby at all lol ?.

Hows every 1 else ?.

I went for booking in appointment it was a horrid one at that, First i went in for my 2 o clock appointment she finally asked me to go in at 2.35 i have to pick layla up from school at 3 !!, So had to rush my 45 min appointment in to 20 mins , Also they crapped up trying to get my bloods and i look like a pin cushion and still have to go to hospital to get them done as she couldnt get any, Then she only half fille out my important info on my paperwork loads missed out and put my due date based on lmp as 12+1 wich is way way wrong im only 11 weeks plus 2 based on lmp, And to top it all couldnt get my first scan booked till 11th of August !! I will be 14 + weeks by then oooooo well at least she is not my usual MW and i wont see her again lol . xxxxx


----------



## Tazzy

Im Feb 28th if can add me :)


----------



## lucky3

hello everyone!

Well i had my scan and it was great, another real fidget, no wonder I can feel him so much lol!! 

I had the nuchal fold measured and bloods taken...anyone know how long it takes to hear? They didn't bother telling me that!

Got nice little picture - but I don't know how to get it on here, can anyone help?!!:dohh:


----------



## cetara

hey all! i was due in January but at an early scan i had to get they changed it to Feb.6th!!:cloud9:


----------



## wiiwidow

lucky3 said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> Well i had my scan and it was great, another real fidget, no wonder I can feel him so much lol!!
> 
> I had the nuchal fold measured and bloods taken...anyone know how long it takes to hear? They didn't bother telling me that!
> 
> Got nice little picture - but I don't know how to get it on here, can anyone help?!!:dohh:

Hiya Clare, I was told by my mw that they would either tell me there (if they had my bloods result) or they would ring me if the results were high, so that they can get you back in if you want any other tests. Otherwise I think they'll post it to you, but it's meant to be pretty quick.


----------



## evewidow

nice one lucky3 :)

welcome to feb lovebugs cetara and tazzy


----------



## tinkerbellfan

mummymadness said:


> Hi ladies welcome to new lady, And also WOW tinker that scan is lovely what a nice suprise and glad your stickin with feb thread :), I wonder if you could see sex of baby at all lol ?.
> 
> Hows every 1 else ?.
> 
> I went for booking in appointment it was a horrid one at that, First i went in for my 2 o clock appointment she finally asked me to go in at 2.35 i have to pick layla up from school at 3 !!, So had to rush my 45 min appointment in to 20 mins , Also they crapped up trying to get my bloods and i look like a pin cushion and still have to go to hospital to get them done as she couldnt get any, Then she only half fille out my important info on my paperwork loads missed out and put my due date based on lmp as 12+1 wich is way way wrong im only 11 weeks plus 2 based on lmp, And to top it all couldnt get my first scan booked till 11th of August !! I will be 14 + weeks by then oooooo well at least she is not my usual MW and i wont see her again lol . xxxxx

nope was wiggling to much lol but seemed to be loving the scan posing for the pics lol still trying to get over the fact im 14weeks and not 12weeks lol :cloud9: and im defo sticking around been here since i was 5wks lol xxx


----------



## mummymadness

welcome cetara hun , Feb thread is lovely welcome aboard :).

congrats on scan lucky hun :).

Iam kind of not so worried about long wait for first scan as i was this morning because we spent 20 Mins on doppler tonight listening nicely :)


----------



## sleepen

ok so went to doctors only to be told my appointment needed to be changed till monday. doc had emergancy surgery. oh well guess i have to wait. 

hope everyone else's went well


----------



## janna

Hey Everyone!
I went for an early dating scan this morning... since I got pregnant right after coming off the pill. They moved me forward 2 days, so I'm now 8wks, 5days and due Feb 26th! We were able to see baby's heartbeat and it was awesome!
Hope everyone's having a good day...


----------



## mrskcbrown

janna said:


> Hey Everyone!
> I went for an early dating scan this morning... since I got pregnant right after coming off the pill. They moved me forward 2 days, so I'm now 8wks, 5days and due Feb 26th! We were able to see baby's heartbeat and it was awesome!
> Hope everyone's having a good day...

Thats wonderful! Im glad everything went well at your scan today!:happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Well here is a pic of my jiggly baby!!
 



Attached Files:







baby jiggly.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## evewidow

lucky3 said:


> Well here is a pic of my jiggly baby!!

glad it went well :D


----------



## tinkerbellfan

glad your scan went well nice pic :)


----------



## SIEGAL

lucky3 said:


> Well here is a pic of my jiggly baby!!

well...thats lovely and all but NOT as lovely as MINE!!!!
just kidding...maybe :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00080-20100723-1050(2).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wish2bmama

I am loving all the scan pics!!


----------



## lucky3

SIEGAL said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Well here is a pic of my jiggly baby!!
> 
> well...thats lovely and all but NOT as lovely as MINE!!!!
> just kidding...maybe :flower:Click to expand...

oh yeah?!!!! :rofl:

nice pic too - but your baby's the wrong way round, ha ha x :)


----------



## SIEGAL

yours was moving a lot??? Mine was sleeping then the ultrasound tech jabbed the sonogram machine into my belly a few times and it woke up and flailed around!!! I wish I could feel when it did that


----------



## lucky3

SIEGAL said:


> yours was moving alot??? Mine was sleeping than the ultrasound tech jabbed the sonogram machine into my belly a few times and it woke up and flailed around!!! I wish I could feel when it did that

is it your first? It may be you just don't realise the feeling yet? Mine seems to be a right fidget tho, which I love :) as it's my third I found it easier to recognise the weird feelings.


----------



## SIEGAL

It is my first, I don't think I feel anything. Except sometimes on my lower right side I get a stabbing pain --- but i thought maybe that was uterus growing? What does it feel like? when did you feel it with your babies?


----------



## Ley

in the early weeks kicking feels a lot like tiny little flutters or bubbles popping just under your skin.
When baby gets bigger though you won't be able to mistake the feeling and by the time you are in thrid tri the kicks become kinda uncomfortable lol.

I am unsure if I have felt anything yet. There have been a couple of times when I've felt something but not sure if it was just gas.
This is my third baby too.


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

Im due 08/02/2011Woo hoooo!!!!


----------



## bodacious

After our scan today, we confirmed that we actually have honeymoon baby and are only 8 weeks instead of 12, so our due date is actually 3/4/2011. Everything else is great though!


----------



## mummymadness

wow Boda a March Mummy, I loved been a march Mummy 2009 :).

WD on all the csans girls, All the Wigglers are beautiful :), Had a hectic day followed by struggling to get online silly internet is playing up :(.

Hope every ones well today ??.

Oooo and i can def feel bubs already i am on baby number 4 so i know its not trapped wind, Its started maybe few days ago but its definate like bubbly bubbles :). xx


----------



## bodacious

I am so looking forward to feeling him move around!


----------



## Terangela

I had my dating u/s a week and a bit ago and the scan picture wasn't as clear as the other pictures on here. :( I can't even really tell that it is a baby and I am pretty good at u/s pic spotting things. I do have a very obvious to those who know me bump. I am going to get my DH to take a picture of it for me tomorrow. :haha: I did all the belly pics for my first and then I gained so much weight during my second that I didn't take the belly pics as I was too embarrassed. I think there are all of maybe 5 pregnancy pictures of me the second time around. This time I want to see my belly grow. I'll have to figure out how to post pictures I guess.


----------



## Ley

so when is this thread moving to 2nd tri? Some of the early feb's must be there already!


----------



## MommaCC

Hi ladies 
Loving all the scan piccys!! dont feel like ive been on for ages!! welcome to all the new girls and congrats to you all!! 
Im feeling lots better now had no spotting for a few days but my bbs have stopped hurting so thats worring me a little! should i be worried??
my mom is coming to visit this weekend spur of the moment so im excited about that!! 
speak to you all later xx cc xx


----------



## starlight2801

Hi,

Please can I join? I'm due on 26th February 2011 :baby:


----------



## SIEGAL

Ley said:


> so when is this thread moving to 2nd tri? Some of the early feb's must be there already!

medically what is 2nd Tri (not just forum?) is it 12? 13? 14?


----------



## littlebabyno4

silkie said:


> Hi all im new to this great site im due 14th feb with baby no. 4 im over the moon i love having baby's.:cloud9:

Welcome, I'm also due Feb 14th with baby no 4!!!


----------



## Ley

SIEGAL said:


> Ley said:
> 
> 
> so when is this thread moving to 2nd tri? Some of the early feb's must be there already!
> 
> medically what is 2nd Tri (not just forum?) is it 12? 13? 14?Click to expand...

1st tri - 0-12 weeks, 2nd tri - 13- 26 weeks, 3rd tri - 27-40+ weeks

so last day of 1st tri is 12 weeks 6 days.


----------



## littlebabyno4

well we just told DH parents and 2 sisters and my 2 sisters, total shock from all of them they didn't see that coming the look of shock on my sisters face was priceless but they all delighted for us


----------



## babesx3

littlebabyno4 said:


> well we just told DH parents and 2 sisters and my 2 sisters, total shock from all of them they didn't see that coming the look of shock on my sisters face was priceless but they all delighted for us

Lol!!
I've started liking telling people i'm PG with no4!!! funny isn't it...they think we are mad!!!:wacko:


----------



## evewidow

littlebabyno4 said:


> well we just told DH parents and 2 sisters and my 2 sisters, total shock from all of them they didn't see that coming the look of shock on my sisters face was priceless but they all delighted for us

glad it went well :)


----------



## mummymadness

Evening all how are we all today ??, Hope every ones had a nice start to the weekend.

Well today was the day of my sons Birthday Party, And as many know my family have been horrid about this pregnancy and i expected awkward silences and a horrid day well to my suprise it was lovely !! every one was real nice And seemed rather unusually pleased for us about the baby we discussed Names and due dates etc, And my very jelous Cousin who is also pregnant was really nice to me and we was joking how are due dates are only days apart really made me day today :) ooooo and birthday boy had a lovely day xxxxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Evening all how are we all today ??, Hope every ones had a nice start to the weekend.
> 
> Well today was the day of my sons Birthday Party, And as many know my family have been horrid about this pregnancy and i expected awkward silences and a horrid day well to my suprise it was lovely !! every one was real nice And seemed rather unusually pleased for us about the baby we discussed Names and due dates etc, And my very jelous Cousin who is also pregnant was really nice to me and we was joking how are due dates are only days apart really made me day today :) ooooo and birthday boy had a lovely day xxxxx

nice one ! families are strange arent they lol ! 

We stayed in today as DS1 was sick in the night and abit feeling sorry forhimself today so we just played games , watched films did nothing , turned out to be quite enjoyable


----------



## mummy to be

Good morning ladies :) how is everyone??? Well i am the big 12 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!! Super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: hehehehehe 

How is everyone feeling? 
How is everyones weekends going? What have you all been up to? 
It is sunday here and i have housework, waashing, folding, ironing, and all that "fun" stuff lol.... :D


----------



## cerrie311

Please add me to Feb 12th thanks x


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> Good morning ladies :) how is everyone??? Well i am the big 12 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!! Super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: hehehehehe
> 
> How is everyone feeling?
> How is everyones weekends going? What have you all been up to?
> It is sunday here and i have housework, waashing, folding, ironing, and all that "fun" stuff lol.... :D

:happydance: for 12 weeks !!

i also have sunday fun stuff to do , mostly ironing :( 

I had a cup of tea this morning , well half a one but thats the 1st in ages about 2 weeks i reckon i used to drink it all day but went right off it


----------



## mummymadness

Glad you had a nice day yesterday Eve :) i love playdays in :).

Congrats Mummtobe on 12 weeks an every one els ehitting it next week me included, Seems we are hitting milestones so quickly .

I think i ate something dodgey at the BBQ last night, Awfully sick and poops bad today so drinking lots and resting kids been good so that makes it easier , Hope every ones well ??. xxx


----------



## amber20

Thought I would pop in and say hi!


----------



## impatient1

If you could please add me to th elist as I know officially have a due date as February 17th. Thank you.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

hey all just thought i would pop by and see how everyone is :) Woow lots of new scans, glad they all went well, 2nd tri is just around the corner, seems like 2 minutes ago that i got my BFP :) x


----------



## Ava Grace

Morning ladies, hope everyone's doing ok. Not long now until 2nd tri!!

I seem to have developed really bad headaches in the last 2 days anyone else had this?

xx


----------



## kelly86

hi all im due 2nd feb this is m 2nd baby and im so excited :)


----------



## evewidow

I love mondays , i move up another week ...i think i should be a prune today , lets see lol


----------



## Angel_dust

Hiya, can you add me please, My third baby is due on the 22nd Feb, which is also my birthday!

Have been meaning to pop on this thread for a while but have been having spotting on and off so have spent weeks worrying and not knowing whats going on and not wanting to get too excited in case something goes wrong. My scan is on wed morning to make sure all is well.


----------



## sleepen

hope everyone had a good weekend. i am back off to the doctors today after work today is going to drag.


----------



## wiiwidow

Scan today! Am so happy, see pic attached below! All well, flump was very well behaved and nicely chilled out. Combined test had good results of 1:11276 which I am quite happy with and all was well! They've put me at 4days plus my 12+5 which would make me 13+2 with an edd of 29th Jan 2010, but not sure what to make of that, the sonographer said because I wasn't 5+ days that they wouldn't officially change my edd, so...

Anyway despite all of that waffling, I am over the moon and can't concentrate on work anymore! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Scan Week 12+5.Flump.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rachael872211

Does the scans make it feel more real? 

Another thing about dating scans..........how come some of your dates change? Was your LMP a guess? I really would love that to happen to me! I used OPK's so I doubt it will move. lol. 

My belly is starting to get more rounder and harder, and looking more solid, not just flab. yay! I have turned into one of those pregnant ladies who touch their belly a lot! I subconsciously touch it and rub it, and anywhere! lol. 

As for me...I've not been on the last few days. I have been struggling with the hormones. I feel like I have permanent PMT and not feeling myself at all. So trying to deal with that a bit really. 

Tinkerbellfan: Wow that pic is great! You can see baby looking! 

Ley I felt like that about scan date. It felt like it was taking forever to come, but now its suddenly here! 

Mummymadness I'm really gald to hear that about your family. 

Evewidow I love Mondays too  

OMG, I can't believe I am nearly in 2nd Trimester...........


----------



## evewidow

great pic wiiwidow glad it all went well at scan :)


----------



## Sophist

rachael872211 said:


> Does the scans make it feel more real?

For me it did!


----------



## carmyz

wiiwidow wow cute pic..

i have my nt scan in a week..cant wait to see the baby again..


----------



## mummymadness

Awww wow lovely scan pic :) , Making me jelous i have to wait untill 11th of August as thats the only date they had seems agessss away.
Also welcome to the new ladies joining us .

Hows every one today ??, My sickness had calmed and yayyy i am ordering pizza tonight the biggest Fattest pizza i can find in the menu :). xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

rachael872211 said:


> Does the scans make it feel more real?
> 
> Another thing about dating scans..........how come some of your dates change? Was your LMP a guess? I really would love that to happen to me! I used OPK's so I doubt it will move. lol.
> 
> 
> It does really, it's so much more real this evening just knowing that there is really something in there and it is really a baby, it's suddenly so much more real and exciting! :happydance: As for the dating scans, I didn't know when I ovulated exactly so my edd was done on my last menstrual period, which obviously is not an exact science, especially when you've got irregular periods too! So potentially I ovulated earlier than they thought I did, so hence the changed date. However he did say he wouldn't change my edd unless I was more than 5 days ahead as babies have growth spurts and it may be that lil flump had just had a spurt and really was 12+5. If that makes sense? My head's all over the place at the mo, OH proposed at the weekend, scan today...it's all happening! :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## bodacious

Every ultrasound we have makes me more anxious to have baby here!


----------



## nanitchi

Hi ladies
I'm back from the weekend.. what a weekend, we were so busy. I bought some things for the baby- the first things I myself have actually bought :) ..a duvet, pillow, duvet cover set, a big blanket, a quilt and two burp blankets (all in cream/caramel, our nursery colours)
Also went and bought two maternity pants (witch are way to big still) and loads of normal tops that have space for the baby till the end... and the first ever... two maternity dresses and a skirt (I have never owned dresses or skirts!!)
Anyway... I was feeling much better, MS not so bad after I got over the counter tablets that worked like a charm.. a bit pricy but great!!!
It still feels like ages before I go for my 12+ week scan.. only going 18 Aug.. wish it could come quicker already..... baby doesn't feel real and hubby is complaining because "I'm not excited", hope the next scan will change things for me!
Have a great week girls!!!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## evewidow

Morning everyone , 

congrats on the proposal wii widow ..i presume you said yes ?

well i have a killer headache and feel crap today and the weather is rubbish so not a clue what im going o do with the kids today . 

2 weeks today for my scan wish it would hurry up im getting excited seeing all these pictures !

My eldest son asked me today when my tummy was going to get big and how many more metres it had to grow lol 

hope everyone is feeling good today


----------



## rachael872211

Congratulations wiiwidow!!!  

I have my scan tomorrow. I cant wait! x


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies how are we all today ??, Congrats to all having scans tomorrow or had them today :).
I had an amazing day out at the seaside with the kids and just looked i am 12 weeks tomorrow yayyyyy so happy :) to be there . xx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Hi ladies how are we all today ??, Congrats to all having scans tomorrow or had them today :).
> I had an amazing day out at the seaside with the kids and just looked i am 12 weeks tomorrow yayyyyy so happy :) to be there . xx

nice one for the beach and :happydance: for 12 weeks


----------



## winegums

Hey everyone just a quick message to let you all know im back on london soil! absolutely shattered and will probably be online properly tomorrow!

hope your all well xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## juicylove

Hi all :):)

Lovin all the good news and scan pic's :):)

I have my scan on friday i cant wait im so excited and also nervous. This is my 3rd and still very exciting. Good luck to all :):):):)


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome Home Wine, Good luck for scan Juicy xx


----------



## gizmodo

Hi everyone, I've been posting on the forum, but was too scared to join this thread, so I'm a late joiner...although I've been lurking since the start.

I had my scan today and everything looks good and I feel like I can relax a bit now. I'm 12+6 and due 2nd Feb. Please can I be added to the list?


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) how are you all? Brrrrr it is freezing here today! I dont wannt open up the house at all :( 

Well 2 days now till my scan (FRIDAY) and i cant wait!!! SUPER SUPER excited!!! Just wanna make sure she is all ok :) I had my blood work done AGAIn yesterday!! Grrrr hate having my blood taken :( But luckily it is for a good reason. 

My Dear Daughter Layla is teething (AGAIN!!!) she is now expecting her 5th tooth. She is very under the weather this time around so maybe there is more than one on its way. Poor little thing.. there is nothing worse than not being able to help her more :( It sucks! 

How is everyone else?
Has anyone bought anything for bubbie(s)???? I havent yet but i will be on Friday when we go into town and i CAN go shopping. i think i will be Lay-Bying alot more than acutally buying it :) Plus we are going to start Christmas shopping.. Anyone else started????

Well i hope that everyone is doing well and i will chat to you all soon... I hate the time difference between everyone :( When i am awake everyone else seems to be asleep or on the way anyways :( I get wonley :) hehehehehehehe 

:hugs: to all the Feb Lovebugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :) how are you all? Brrrrr it is freezing here today! I dont wannt open up the house at all :(
> 
> Well 2 days now till my scan (FRIDAY) and i cant wait!!! SUPER SUPER excited!!! Just wanna make sure she is all ok :) I had my blood work done AGAIn yesterday!! Grrrr hate having my blood taken :( But luckily it is for a good reason.
> 
> My Dear Daughter Layla is teething (AGAIN!!!) she is now expecting her 5th tooth. She is very under the weather this time around so maybe there is more than one on its way. Poor little thing.. there is nothing worse than not being able to help her more :( It sucks!
> 
> How is everyone else?
> Has anyone bought anything for bubbie(s)???? I havent yet but i will be on Friday when we go into town and i CAN go shopping. i think i will be Lay-Bying alot more than acutally buying it :) Plus we are going to start Christmas shopping.. Anyone else started????
> 
> Well i hope that everyone is doing well and i will chat to you all soon... I hate the time difference between everyone :( When i am awake everyone else seems to be asleep or on the way anyways :( I get wonley :) hehehehehehehe
> 
> :hugs: to all the Feb Lovebugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

teething is hard isnt it :( hope it doesnt bother her too much

i have bought a bit for xmas yea got ds1 a massive pile of lego and got some toiletrie sets i had the sales that will be for aunts etc , trying not to spend much until i been on hols as its a once in a lifetime trip for us so i want to get whatever i want when i get there iykwim

time difference yea :( im just off to bed lol !


----------



## mummy to be

oh where you going on holidays to???


----------



## janna

Welcome back winegums... can you move my EDD up to Feb 26th? Thanks!


----------



## misznessa

janna said:


> Welcome back winegums... can you move my EDD up to Feb 26th? Thanks!

AWWWWWW thats my birthday!! :hugs:


----------



## janna

misznessa said:


> janna said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back winegums... can you move my EDD up to Feb 26th? Thanks!
> 
> AWWWWWW thats my birthday!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay! That's fun...


----------



## Virginia

They moved my EDD to 15 Feb today! I posted a scan picture in my journal!


----------



## Terangela

I got outed on facebook today. So really the only people that don't know are those that I work with. Nice! I was going to wait to spill. Oh well. At least no one at work is a facebook friend.


----------



## winegums

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :) how are you all? Brrrrr it is freezing here today! I dont wannt open up the house at all :(
> 
> Well 2 days now till my scan (FRIDAY) and i cant wait!!! SUPER SUPER excited!!! Just wanna make sure she is all ok :) I had my blood work done AGAIn yesterday!! Grrrr hate having my blood taken :( But luckily it is for a good reason.
> 
> My Dear Daughter Layla is teething (AGAIN!!!) she is now expecting her 5th tooth. She is very under the weather this time around so maybe there is more than one on its way. Poor little thing.. there is nothing worse than not being able to help her more :( It sucks!
> 
> How is everyone else?
> Has anyone bought anything for bubbie(s)???? I havent yet but i will be on Friday when we go into town and i CAN go shopping. i think i will be Lay-Bying alot more than acutally buying it :) Plus we are going to start Christmas shopping.. Anyone else started????
> 
> Well i hope that everyone is doing well and i will chat to you all soon... I hate the time difference between everyone :( When i am awake everyone else seems to be asleep or on the way anyways :( I get wonley :) hehehehehehehe
> 
> :hugs: to all the Feb Lovebugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hey hun i knowwhat its like my lo had 4 in a row (the top ones) come through in the past two weeks. i've never seen so much dribble! and his poor cheeks at one point i was going to take him to the hospital he was SO hot poor thing. luckily for us calpol always seems to bring his temp down and cheer him up a bit!

he only had 2 teeth for a year now in the last 3 months since hs first birthday hes had loads popping up all in odd places like round the back of his mouth teeth came out before the front lol!


----------



## Cariadbach

Hi,can I join you?
I'm currently expecting #2 (10+2) and have my scan on the 9th August and I can't wait!edd at the moment is 22nd Feb
My daughter (she's just turned 2) is convinced there are two in my tummy,they're boys and that she's going to call them Teddy and Teddy bear!bless her though I will be shocked if it turns out she's right :D


----------



## evewidow

Cariadbach said:


> Hi,can I join you?
> I'm currently expecting #2 (10+2) and have my scan on the 9th August and I can't wait!edd at the moment is 22nd Feb
> My daughter (she's just turned 2) is convinced there are two in my tummy,they're boys and that she's going to call them Teddy and Teddy bear!bless her though I will be shocked if it turns out she's right :D

welcome you due about the same time as me :D my eldest thinks there is 1 girl in my tummy and the youngest doesnt really understand lol , be funny if your DS is right lol


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi ladies! I am so happy to be feeling a little less tired and a little less sick :) The weather has been terribly hot here but I think today we may get a break. I still need to call my insurance to figure out how I cam deliver at the hospital of my choice.looks like I have to switch OB's too in order to do this...

Sahrene


----------



## emjgil

hi there, 

can you add me to the list... my edd is feb 15th and i have my first scan on monday... fingers crossed xx


----------



## Sammylou

Hello, can I join in?

Estimated due date is the 23rd of Feb. I had my first appointment with the midwife last week and my first scan on the 11th of August!


----------



## rachael872211

Hi ya, 

Had my scan today. So happy to see the baby. (just the one) Measured at 12+6 so Due date has now been changed to 4th February 2011. 

Here is my scan picture.


----------



## Ley

aww lovely scan pic rachael.

I want my scan already :(


----------



## mummymadness

awww soo chuffed for every one thats had scans ,Hows every one today ??.

welcome aboard Sammy hun.

I can now officially say i have passed the magic 12 week stage and 2 weeks today until scan thank god got some decorating done today so feeling very pro active :). xx


----------



## wish2bmama

just wanted to update..

went to the docs today and they found one of my twins had died :cry: And as I m/c there is a chance the living twin could go with it. :hissy:

DH and I are so scared for the life of our second baby and sooooo gutted about our newest angel :sad2:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo wish2be i am so so sorry to hear your angel has grown wings, I will pray for you 2nd baby stays nice and snug, Try get lots of rest hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Big hugs


----------



## evewidow

wish2bmama said:


> just wanted to update..
> 
> went to the docs today and they found one of my twins had died :cry: And as I m/c there is a chance the living twin could go with it. :hissy:
> 
> DH and I are so scared for the life of our second baby and sooooo gutted about our newest angel :sad2:

OMG im so sorry :hugs: I hope your other baby is fine


----------



## carmyz

wish2bmama said:


> just wanted to update..
> 
> went to the docs today and they found one of my twins had died :cry: And as I m/c there is a chance the living twin could go with it. :hissy:
> 
> DH and I are so scared for the life of our second baby and sooooo gutted about our newest angel :sad2:

Oh hun im so sorry i hope the other baby will be ok and u go on to have a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh my mumma2be...... i am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

I am praying for your 2nd baby to stay sticky and continue nice and snug inside your belly :) Like the other girls have said... try and rest and try and keep your thoughts positive babe. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SIEGAL

wish2bmama said:


> just wanted to update..
> 
> went to the docs today and they found one of my twins had died :cry: And as I m/c there is a chance the living twin could go with it. :hissy:
> 
> DH and I are so scared for the life of our second baby and sooooo gutted about our newest angel :sad2:

I'm very sorry to hear that. One of my friends was a twin and her twin died early on (it was the 80's and her mom didnt know it was twins until after one passed away). But she is 26 years old now! So, stay positive.


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you for all of your kind words, they mean a lot. xx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh my gosh.... i have my scan tomorrow (our 1st one for this baby) so we are super excited. It is at 11.30am. And we have to drive 2 1/2 hours to get there :) Going to be the LONGEST drive EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cant wait to see bubba.... 

How is everyone?


----------



## misznessa

i have my 12 week scan but i dont know how to post it on here :shrug:


----------



## mummymadness

Have fun at your scan tomorrow hun, And congrats on scan today Misnznessa.

Hope every ones well, I just won £50 on gala online soooo chuffed :). xx


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> Oh my gosh.... i have my scan tomorrow (our 1st one for this baby) so we are super excited. It is at 11.30am. And we have to drive 2 1/2 hours to get there :) Going to be the LONGEST drive EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see bubba....
> 
> How is everyone?

wow long drive , exciting though cant wait to see pics :)



misznessa said:


> i have my 12 week scan but i dont know how to post it on here :shrug:

either upload to photobucket or similar and use the bb / forum code paste on here ) or click the paperclip in advanced reply and attach there.


----------



## moochacha

Just an Update I lost my twins a few weeks ago, I've been in and out of hospital since then so I haven't really had the chance to update. If you put angels next to my name can you please put 2. :( This miscarriage has been the hardest I've ever experienced, I'm still recovering from the D&C its caused all kind of problems I just got out of hospital last night with the understanding that I don't leave my bed...

Hope everyone is doing well and Wish2mama my heart goes out to you hun keep up the faith hunny I will pray that God takes good care of you and your other baby. I'm sorry that one of your babies grew wings. :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

moochacha said:


> Just an Update I lost my twins a few weeks ago, I've been in and out of hospital since then so I haven't really had the chance to update. If you put angels next to my name can you please put 2. :( This miscarriage has been the hardest I've ever experienced, I'm still recovering from the D&C its caused all kind of problems I just got out of hospital last night with the understanding that I don't leave my bed...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and Wish2mama my heart goes out to you hun keep up the faith hunny I will pray that God takes good care of you and your other baby. I'm sorry that one of your babies grew wings. :hugs:

so sorry to hear your news


----------



## carmyz

moochacha said:


> Just an Update I lost my twins a few weeks ago, I've been in and out of hospital since then so I haven't really had the chance to update. If you put angels next to my name can you please put 2. :( This miscarriage has been the hardest I've ever experienced, I'm still recovering from the D&C its caused all kind of problems I just got out of hospital last night with the understanding that I don't leave my bed...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and Wish2mama my heart goes out to you hun keep up the faith hunny I will pray that God takes good care of you and your other baby. I'm sorry that one of your babies grew wings. :hugs:

so sorry sweety i hope u recover well..xxx


----------



## henbear01

Hi all, just thought i'd let you all know that i had my 12 week scan today and been told that my February bug is now a January bug lol My original EDD was 8th of Feb but was told today that going by the scan my date is 24th Jan.....so very pleased, just have to change my ticker now.

My thoughts are with you ladies who have lost. i have been where you are and really do feel for you. I lost twins last year and it truly was the most awful experience xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo Moocha i am so so sorry for your loss of your angels, I hope resting helps you phsycially heal **Hugs**..

Congrats Henbear such lovely news .

I have one wriggly baby spent ages trying to find heartbeat last night everytime i got it little madam moved all over so couldnt get proper reading lol, Just relaxing today hoping the 11th hurries up and gets here xx


----------



## Ley

So sorry for your losses ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## rachael872211

Wish2be, im keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Moochacha, im really sorry to hear your bad news. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## winegums

oh know :( no good luck for our twin mummies huh :(

i will update it and put two lil angels next to your name later hunny!

i hope you feel better soon *hugs*

wish2b i hope your lil bubba is a fighter and sticks around hun *hugs*


----------



## wiiwidow

So sorry to hear your sad news Moochacha and Wish2be, really wish there was something I could say, but there's not so :hugs: xx

Wish2be, fingers and toes crossed for your other little one, I hope they're nice and tight and cosy in there. xx


----------



## Sophist

Very sorry for the losses.

I'll be MIA for awhile ladies. I'm going to my mom's house--I can rest, she can cook for my family, all in all it will be better because I'm still so sick I'm barely functioning.


----------



## SIEGAL

mochahca I am very sorry to hear that. feel better


----------



## sailor_venus

sahrene1978 said:


> Hi ladies! I am so happy to be feeling a little less tired and a little less sick :) The weather has been terribly hot here but I think today we may get a break. I still need to call my insurance to figure out how I cam deliver at the hospital of my choice.looks like I have to switch OB's too in order to do this...
> 
> Sahrene

I switched networks to be able to go to children's in stp (loved it there), although I hear woodwinds is supposed to be the very best (the network I swapped from).  what are you looking for in your hospital choice?


----------



## sleepen

hi ladies, sorry have not been on in a while. been very busy at work and then just unbelivibly exhausted when i get home. went to the doctors on monday. they did not do a scan as i thought they were going to, but did get to hear heart beat on dopler. going to go and try to cath up on what i have not yet read. hope everyone is well


----------



## sahrene1978

sailor_venus said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am so happy to be feeling a little less tired and a little less sick :) The weather has been terribly hot here but I think today we may get a break. I still need to call my insurance to figure out how I cam deliver at the hospital of my choice.looks like I have to switch OB's too in order to do this...
> 
> Sahrene
> 
> I switched networks to be able to go to children's in stp (loved it there), although I hear woodwinds is supposed to be the very best (the network I swapped from).  what are you looking for in your hospital choice?Click to expand...

Woodwinds is exactly where I want to deliver! The choices for birthing in tub and more natural are what I am looking for. My MW gave me info for saint johns which is apart of the same group but it is way too far to drive in Feb. In minnesota..lol..but I also found out that my mw doesn't deliver babies anymore so I would have to start seeing another doctor later on anyways so I think I am ok switching if my insurance (health Partners) will allow it. I am such a procrastinator though.I really need to get the ball moving...

Sahrene


----------



## Ley

so who's moved over to second tri then?
I'm staying here until my scan but can't wait to get over there.


----------



## mummymadness

I wanted to go over after scan too ley hun, But since my scan isnt untill nearly 15 weeks !! i guess i will go at some point next week xx


----------



## bexbexbex

heyyy
started a journal.
promise to update as much as i can
:thumbup:
here is the link
i am new so not quite sure how to attach my journal link onto my signature.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/381299-our-first-baby.html#post6314991


----------



## Virginia

I kinda wanna go to the 2nd tri now, because it's so much more positive and upbeat than the 1st tri....I think I'll be heading over as soon as I hit 12 weeks...I know a little early, but I hate seeing so many things that worry me! :dohh:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Moochacha:hugs: and :hugs:wish2bmama:hugs:

Sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## moochacha

mrskcbrown said:


> :hugs:Moochacha:hugs: and :hugs:wish2bmama:hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your losses.

Thanks Darling :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Thank you everyone for the warm comments :hugs: I'm really chuffed to see everyone progressing nicely. I bet some of you are getting some nice bumps!


----------



## carmyz

i ll probably just wait till my next scan if all is good there i ll slowly venture over. my nt scan is on the 3rd of aug only 4days :D


----------



## rachael872211

I should move over...........I just dont want to leave you all just yet. 

There was another feb love bug group created. I was browsing the other day on the main page of forum, but I couldnt find it :-S 

I had a brown streak in my CM today. I'm kind of worried..........but this can be normal cant it? x


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone hope you are all well :) 

nothing interesting to report here still counting down to my scan ...bored...11 days to go


----------



## Cariadbach

Morning everyone
Hope your fridays are better than mine-iv got the inlaws up today! Already had a massive arguement with dh and its given me tummy cramps,so now he's being nice because he feels guilty!
:D


----------



## evewidow

im excited , there is a a load of new stores opening on a retail park 2 mins from my house and one of them is mamas and papas but best bit is it opens just after my 20 week scan so i can go buy pink or blue stuff wooo , this is the most exciting thing to happen to my town in years lol (there is also gonna be a tk makx an argos and a boots so all my baby needs are covered  )

On a more depressing note i seem to have developed about 50 spots over night grrr


----------



## mummymadness

Cariad hope your ok hun.
Racharel totally normal try not worry.

Iam also counting scan day 12 days to go really ready now and feeling a little deflated waiting but ooo well sure it will rush by, The kids are trying to kill each other so i have put toy story 3 on to see if that persuades them not too lol. xxxx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Cariad hope your ok hun.
> Racharel totally normal try not worry.
> 
> Iam also counting scan day 12 days to go really ready now and feeling a little deflated waiting but ooo well sure it will rush by, The kids are trying to kill each other so i have put toy story 3 on to see if that persuades them not too lol. xxxx

only 5 more weeks of holidays lol !!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

That makes it sound better lol lol, Why they hate it each other so much i will never know lol


----------



## babesx3

lol..mummymaddness i have just put toy stort 2 on for my 3 keep em quiet.... do u have a naughty pirate of #3 then!!????


----------



## CantWaitToTTC

Anyone else wishing the morning sickness would start dying down NOW?? :cry:


----------



## misznessa

moochacha said:


> Just an Update I lost my twins a few weeks ago, I've been in and out of hospital since then so I haven't really had the chance to update. If you put angels next to my name can you please put 2. :( This miscarriage has been the hardest I've ever experienced, I'm still recovering from the D&C its caused all kind of problems I just got out of hospital last night with the understanding that I don't leave my bed...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and Wish2mama my heart goes out to you hun keep up the faith hunny I will pray that God takes good care of you and your other baby. I'm sorry that one of your babies grew wings. :hugs:

awwwwwww im so sorry hun! wish u and ur husband the best of luck keep ur head up and we are all hear for u :hugs:


----------



## rachael872211

evewidow said:


> im excited , there is a a load of new stores opening on a retail park 2 mins from my house and one of them is mamas and papas but best bit is it opens just after my 20 week scan so i can go buy pink or blue stuff wooo , this is the most exciting thing to happen to my town in years lol (there is also gonna be a tk makx an argos and a boots so all my baby needs are covered  )
> 
> On a more depressing note i seem to have developed about 50 spots over night grrr

Argh yes! I know this feeling!! To make it worse my spots dont seem to want to leave me either. Whatever hormone it is, they are thriving off it! x


----------



## misznessa

heyy ladies how is everyone feeling?! sorry i cant be on everyday my life is crazy work school then wife n mommy to my son with him goin back to school soon lol but with that said i finally told my boss yesterday about my pregnancy what a relief to get things off my chest now i can enjoy my pregnancy....has anyone else told their boss?


----------



## susantbay

x


----------



## mummymadness

babesx3 said:


> lol..mummymaddness i have just put toy stort 2 on for my 3 keep em quiet.... do u have a naughty pirate of #3 then!!????

Lol i could not possibly say lol , Hope everyones well ??.
Whats every one done on this miserable day ?, I felt queazy today but no sickness and tiredness is easing a small bit so feeling all round better :). xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi Girls,
God it's been weeks since I've been on here. Moochacha and Wish2beMama, I am gutted for you and your losses - It must be horrendous for you! I hope you guys are OK.

Rache - Have you had a scan. Your chances of anything being wrong at this stage are so low that hopefully it's just a bit of pulling and tugging causing a small bleed. Have you been having cramps? You should ring your hospital to put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) How are you all this morning? Well it is Saturday morning here now and it looks like it is going to be a great weekend :) 

Had our 1st scan yesterday :) Only 1 bubba and it is perfect!!! So great to see him/her bouncing around and being silly billy :) Every time the tec would try and get a good pic of her she would bounce around lol.. EXACTLY like my daughter. she was super cheeky too... :) 
Heart rate steadly sitting at 154bpm and she put me back 2 days but it didnt affect my due date... She dated me as 12weeks and 3 day but due date still 8th Feb.... So i now go up a week on Tuesdays instead on Sundays... but due date still 8th Feb lol... eh i am confused but ok lol.... doesnt quiet make sense to me lol... but anyways lol... 

I just googled my due date and weeks.. and i think my LMP dates and Ovulation Dates might have been wrong lol... so it kinda makes a little more sense now lol.... So i am now 12 weeks and 4 days.... off to change ticker :)


----------



## mummy to be

Opps forgot to add some pics... i will have better pics soon. But for now all i could do was scan the pages of pics that she gave me.. sorry ladies.. 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/30thJuly2010Baby2.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/30thJuly2010Baby22.jpg
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/30thJuly2010Baby23.jpg

Hope you all like :)


----------



## evewidow

mummy to be said:


> Good Morning ladies :) How are you all this morning? Well it is Saturday morning here now and it looks like it is going to be a great weekend :)
> 
> Had our 1st scan yesterday :) Only 1 bubba and it is perfect!!! So great to see him/her bouncing around and being silly billy :) Every time the tec would try and get a good pic of her she would bounce around lol.. EXACTLY like my daughter. she was super cheeky too... :)
> Heart rate steadly sitting at 154bpm and she put me back 2 days but it didnt affect my due date... She dated me as 12weeks and 3 day but due date still 8th Feb.... So i now go up a week on Tuesdays instead on Sundays... but due date still 8th Feb lol... eh i am confused but ok lol.... doesnt quiet make sense to me lol... but anyways lol...
> 
> I just googled my due date and weeks.. and i think my LMP dates and Ovulation Dates might have been wrong lol... so it kinda makes a little more sense now lol.... So i am now 12 weeks and 4 days.... off to change ticker :)

aww glad it all went well :)


----------



## Chilly Willy

MTB - YOUR PICS ARE FAB! AREN'T SCANS AWESOME??

Well I am still feeling like crap! I am puking 3/4 times a day on average and am completely wiped out! VERY unpleasant! It's hard coz I don't want to moan coz I know it's all good but jeez I am struggling!!!


----------



## evewidow

ooh just seen pics they are awesome you got loads !!


----------



## mummymadness

wow what lovely pics soooo cute, Oooo and i couldnt help noticing nub looked like a little blue nub :).
Hope every 1s well xx


----------



## SIEGAL

mummy to be said:


> Opps forgot to add some pics... i will have better pics soon. But for now all i could do was scan the pages of pics that she gave me.. sorry ladies..
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/30thJuly2010Baby2.jpg
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/30thJuly2010Baby22.jpg
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Fox%20baby%20number%202/30thJuly2010Baby23.jpg
> 
> Hope you all like :)

Ooh!!! those are great! I had the nuchal scan last week and I have an appointment with my OB next week, they told me to call and make sure the two appointment werent too close together, so I am hoping thats b/c they wanna take another scan???? ya think? I love scans.....I look foward to them for weeks


----------



## mrskcbrown

Beautiful pics mummy to be! Baby is already gorgeous!


----------



## babesx3

WOW those pics are fab !!!!!:) we have to pay £6 for ONE picture!!! so i only got the one!!:(


----------



## juicylove

Fab scan pic mummy2be :):)

All went well too with my scan friday i feel so excited, cant stop looking at my photo's of my new baba :):):)

12 weeks today so happy :)

good luck to all :):)


----------



## Ley

lovely scan pics! :)


So I know I keep going on about it (eager beaver over here lol)

but is there a lovebugs thread for second tri yet? If not is anyone going to make one?
There must be a few of us who are past that point now or heading towards it.


----------



## SIEGAL

I don't know how to move a thread??? or u make a new one??? But I am anxious too. I think I have two more days then I am officially 2nd tri which is great b/c the posts are getting repetitive (just b/c of all the ladies with new pregnancies who are asking/discussing same things we did) and a little sad with all the losses :cry:


----------



## Ley

they don't move them over, you have to create a new one for each tri board. All that needs doing is just copying and pasting the first post into a thread in 2nd tri.

I know what you mean about repetitive threads but I think thats going to be the same in every tri.
xx


----------



## SIEGAL

Ley said:


> they don't move them over, you have to create a new one for each tri board. All that needs doing is just copying and pasting the first post into a thread in 2nd tri.
> 
> I know what you mean about repetitive threads but I think thats going to be the same in every tri.
> xx

Im sure its the same, but to us it will be new!


----------



## Ley

I hope no one minds but I did set up a lovebugs second tri thread.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...bruary-lovebugs-2011-2nd-tri.html#post6331478


----------



## littlebabyno4

having a really bad few days, have been spotting now on and off for few weeks, nothing serious only when i wipe and dark brown same thing happened with last pregnancy and went on to have 9lb 8oz healthly boy but on wednesday morn i took bad cramp in my lower stomach which lasted bout 10 mins and then stopped then thurs i had bad backpain all day really aching which i didn't like then yesterday spotting got a little worse still dark brown though now this morn its still when i wipe but red instead of brown i'm gutted i'm just waiting on the cramps to start and trying not to cry my gp said its a waiting game and there's nothing i can do only rest and if it still the same next week they might book me in for a early scan, I'm going out of my mind with worry how am i going to wait to wed.


----------



## rachael872211

Mummytobe, they are great pictures! My OH has ruined out 1 little scan pic. Someone told him to laminate it because it fades, so he laminated it and it kind of melted in the laminating sheet. So now its just black :-( Thank god I took a picture of it! 

Chilly, I have no pains. I did have my scan the day before it happened. When I had the scan she was pushing really hard and it made the left of my abdo hurt a bit, but once it had finished and I went to have a wee, the pain went. at the 16 week appointment do they start listening for the hb? 

Ive started to lurk in the 2nd trimester thread  

Me and OH fell out this morning. I'm just grumpy and tired and now hes gone out :-( I want to ring him but i'm still being grumpy and stubborn now.........I dont know what to do :-( 

I'm going to eat some salt and vinegar crisps...I really fancy some vinegar. x


----------



## evewidow

i had a proper emotional fit or something today , it all blew up over something and nothing i was annoyed and yes prob over reacted but i ended up crying for about 30 mins non stop on the sofa , 1st time i have actually cried even though felt like it for some time , now i feel really tired in my eyes and drained from it ..roll on 2nd tri lol 

hope everyone else is ok today


----------



## mummymadness

Eve hope ur feeling a bit better now, Hugs to all that need them today.

Congrats on all the scans i am getting so impatient for mine now :(.

I am sure you move a thread over (Sorry i cannot remember who asked) Because we did with ours in March 09 .

I had a lovely day it was Cleethorpes carnival today all the streets close off and floats go past kids loved it :), Allthow 3 people at diferent points in the day said "Watch that lady kids she has a baby in her tummy" Gosh i didnt know i looked that big lol. xx


----------



## evewidow

mummymadness said:


> Eve hope ur feeling a bit better now, Hugs to all that need them today.
> 
> Congrats on all the scans i am getting so impatient for mine now :(.
> 
> I am sure you move a thread over (Sorry i cannot remember who asked) Because we did with ours in March 09 .
> 
> I had a lovely day it was Cleethorpes carnival today all the streets close off and floats go past kids loved it :), Allthow 3 people at diferent points in the day said "Watch that lady kids she has a baby in her tummy" Gosh i didnt know i looked that big lol. xx

awww . i cant wait till people recognise my bump lol


----------



## impatient1

Well I haven't really been able to keep on here so much but I have 4 days off work due to almost passing out and sciatica pain so will probably be around a bit more as I am stuck on the couch with my laptop in hand.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## mummymadness

awww impatient hope siatica passes it must be horrid xx


----------



## impatient1

I had it right up until I had my D&C last time, so not sure how long this will last, atleast it isn't quite as bad as last time yet. Right now I am more concerned about the near passing out yesterday though so needless to say am doing lots of resting. Hoping things level out in 2nd tri.


----------



## carmyz

cant wait for 2nd tri only 4days :D :D :D..2 days till my nt scan yay i hope our baby is ok


----------



## Ley

I have 8 days til my scan but at least it's finally August lol


----------



## evewidow

yay its august tht means my scan is getting ever nearer too ! 

took the boys out today to a local (ish) park and had a nice morning walking round feeding ducks , playing on swings and riding the miniature train , DS2 walked about 2-3 miles all by himself so he is now passed out upstairs lol , i am having a rest its done me in as well but was nice to get out for the day i needed it . still have my headache mind you but everything else is much better today , no tears at least lol 

hope everyone else is enjoying their sunday


----------



## mummymadness

glad kids had a nice day eve, We went out today too big local fair on allthow OH had to go on all the rides with layla i was gutted stood on the side lol, Also the kids got there fance painted and we watched the strong men do an act was a great day.
Glad august is here 11th for my scan seems so long away i keep cheering myself up though as it will be a great piccy past 14 weeks :).
Iam thinking of heading over to 2nd tri next week too will be nice seems 1st tri has been a very long time xxxx


----------



## evewidow

your scan is day after mine then :) i also cant wait


----------



## Ley

and 2 days after mine. Mine is on the 9th.

I'm looking forward to the picture too as my last 2 daughters dating scans were at 10 weeks. Will be interesting to see the difference a couple of weeks makes to pictures.


----------



## Cariadbach

Evening guys
Well today I officially have a bump,and a rather big one at that,even Dh has noticed it!
I'm so glad its August as its only 8more days until my scan-hope this next week goes really quick!!
Hope everyones having a lovely sunday :D


----------



## mummy to be

Hello everyone. How are you all?

How was everyones weekend???? 
We did sooo much this weekend!!! Cleaned up the back yard, put down lawn seed, trimmed and pruned trees (about 12 trees!!), built another guinea pig cage (my girl piggie lost her babies :( so that is sad), did about 6 loads of washing (it had piled up over the last week lol) and did about 3 dump runs, as well as getting the shopping done and the normal weekend things that we usually do... so we were buggered last night!! Glad to have had a good nights sleep.. 

Oh and on top of all that Layla was spewing for most of the day yesterday. Not sure why... just vomitting.. nothing else.. oh slight temp but that is it... poor little cherreb.... Feel so helpless when they are ill.... 

Hope you all had fun!!!


----------



## impatient1

Wow sounds like you had a nice productive weekend. If youwould like you can come and work around my house as well.


----------



## carmyz

1 more sleep till my scan yay..i hope i get some good pictures...hehe.


----------



## foxyroxie

hi everyone! ive been on holiday so havent been able to post much! need to go doctors today i feel so dizzy all the time about passed out in asda yesterday :( got my scan date through 18th i cant wait!! cant believe im 12 weeks nearly already!! hope u all and bumps are okay xxxxxx


----------



## Ley

Wow mummy to be, can you come do my washing?? I've felt so crappy I haven't done any of it and it's all piling up.

Good luck at the scan Carmyz xx


----------



## Chilly Willy

Good luck at your scan Carmyz! Sooo much more to see at this stage! Its awesome!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi girls! Glad everyone had a nice weekend. I worked all weekend but was able to get a few hours of fun time in with the hubby and did a little baby shopping :) I am so excited to reach 12 weeks and even more excited to start the next trimester! I think it is finally becoming real that this is happening..LOL..

Sahrene


----------



## mummymadness

Hows every one today ??, Just had my hair done it looks fab :) i asked a friend to come do as i was feeling very bewildered looking lately lol.. xxx


----------



## impatient1

foxyroxie said:


> hi everyone! ive been on holiday so havent been able to post much! need to go doctors today i feel so dizzy all the time about passed out in asda yesterday :( got my scan date through 18th i cant wait!! cant believe im 12 weeks nearly already!! hope u all and bumps are okay xxxxxx

This is how I've been feeling. I nearly passed out on Friday, went to the hospital and was put out of work for 4 days, still not feeling better though so gonna be going back to my doctor tomorrow as today is a holiday here. Hope your scan goes well.


----------



## misznessa

heyy ladies how is everyone feeling?! i had my nuchal scan screening done today and it was so cute to see my lil one jumping and moving around =] i was so teary lol heart rate was 170...im so curious to know the gender i hope its a little princess for us!


----------



## mummymadness

170 indicates little princess hun based on the heart rate theroy xxx


----------



## valoredei

Hi ladies,

I'm due Feb. 14th and have nothing that even resembles a bump! It is my first but I wanted to know how big all your bumps are.

I'm anxiously awaiting my first scan, so hope everything is growing as it should!


----------



## misznessa

mummymadness said:


> 170 indicates little princess hun based on the heart rate theroy xxx

i hope so we are praying its a girl and my son actually changed his mind and wants a baby sister now its so cute lol


----------



## misznessa

https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad230/misznessa/IMG01010-20100802-1049.jpg

this is my sonogram pic from this morning from my nuchal scan screening


----------



## mummymadness

Nub looks slightly angled hun which based on nub theroy would indicate Boy lol with a great heartrate.
I guess its all guessing non of us will no for sure for a few weeks, Baby looks really sweet By the way :).

27th of August i find out what Bubs is i would soooooo love a little girl xx


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning ladies :) how are you all???

Oh my gosh... what a night we had last night.. Layla is teething again.. so that is fun!!! Than my poor husband Allan is as sick as a dog. He waas vomitting and diahirra (sp?) ALL night!!! I kid you not.. He literally spent the night on the bathroom and or toilet floor. The poor guy!!!!! I am exhausted and so is he... i just feel aweful cause there is nothing that i can to do try and make it go away :( 

How is everyone else?


----------



## evewidow

doesnt sound much fin mummy2be :( hope they both get better soon and that you dont get it . 

I just realised its monday (well for 15 more mins ) which means i move up another week woooooooo 1 week to go till scan i am getting soo excited


----------



## impatient1

Oh mummy2be I hope they are both feeling better for you soon. I love your avatar picture it looks like you had a lot of fun in it.

Great pic misznessa.


----------



## carmyz

hi all well my scan went great the baby was so happy and the nuchal fold was 1.7mm i ll be gettin the pics and results friday morning..

while watchin the scan my partner and i thought boy straight away so i think were having another boy..im a bit upset as i really wanted a girl this is our last baby also..but im really happy hes ok. :D


----------



## mummy to be

Oh that is great that everything is ok Carmyz. Look forward to seeing pics...


----------



## evewidow

carmyz said:


> hi all well my scan went great the baby was so happy and the nuchal fold was 1.7mm i ll be gettin the pics and results friday morning..
> 
> while watchin the scan my partner and i thought boy straight away so i think were having another boy..im a bit upset as i really wanted a girl this is our last baby also..but im really happy hes ok. :D

glad it went well :)


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo glad scan went well hun xx


----------



## Ley

glad your scan went well hun xx

6 days until mine :)


----------



## impatient1

Glad your scan went well.


----------



## misznessa

mummymadness said:


> Nub looks slightly angled hun which based on nub theroy would indicate Boy lol with a great heartrate.
> I guess its all guessing non of us will no for sure for a few weeks, Baby looks really sweet By the way :).
> 
> 27th of August i find out what Bubs is i would soooooo love a little girl xx

awww thanx and i wish u luck hun hope everything goes well for u!...my doc said august 24 @ 16 weeks we will try and if not then im gonna have to wait till sept 21 which i will be 20 weeks to find out the gender:dohh: but i really hope its a girl lol


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, back from the docs. Baby A is doing really well and measuring perfect. He says there are no guarantees, but there is less of a chance for issues now. Baby B's sac is being absorbed but the baby is not. So I will give birth to both of them. It's kinda weird.. carrying one living and one not.. but I am glad they will be born together. I still just can't believe we lost Baby B.. it just doesn't seem real. :cry:

The baby was sucking his/her thumb! It was adorable. And was a perfect wiggle worm.
 



Attached Files:







13weeks.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## evewidow

aww wish2b , glad to see baby a is doing well :)


----------



## misznessa

wish2bmama said:


> Well, back from the docs. Baby A is doing really well and measuring perfect. He says there are no guarantees, but there is less of a chance for issues now. Baby B's sac is being absorbed but the baby is not. So I will give birth to both of them. It's kinda weird.. carrying one living and one not.. but I am glad they will be born together. I still just can't believe we lost Baby B.. it just doesn't seem real. :cry:
> 
> The baby was sucking his/her thumb! It was adorable. And was a perfect wiggle worm.

awww glad everything worked out for u hun! :hugs: wish u the best of luck and bub looks sooo cutee! =]


----------



## mummymadness

Awww hun so happy to hear Baby A is thriving, Iam sure your angel baby B will be amongst all the wonderful angels .

Mis thats so strange i am paying private to find out the 27th of August :) i cannot wait its sooner then i thought :).

I felt such a prat today gone and had semi permenant lashes on and there killing i am sooo mad i did it lol xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh glad that everyone babies are going well :) 

well ladies.. i am off to 2nd Tri!! i cant believe that we are heading over there already.. Honestly seems like last week we all got out BFP's!!! i cant believe that we are here already :) 

I will keep popping over and saying hey in this thread till we are all together again :) 

:Hugs: and chat soon 
xoxoxox


----------



## impatient1

wish2bmama said:


> Well, back from the docs. Baby A is doing really well and measuring perfect. He says there are no guarantees, but there is less of a chance for issues now. Baby B's sac is being absorbed but the baby is not. So I will give birth to both of them. It's kinda weird.. carrying one living and one not.. but I am glad they will be born together. I still just can't believe we lost Baby B.. it just doesn't seem real. :cry:
> 
> The baby was sucking his/her thumb! It was adorable. And was a perfect wiggle worm.

:hugs: Glad to hear baby A is doing well. So sorry to hear about baby B (sorry I believe I missed it).



mummy to be said:


> Oh glad that everyone babies are going well :)
> 
> well ladies.. i am off to 2nd Tri!! i cant believe that we are heading over there already.. Honestly seems like last week we all got out BFP's!!! i cant believe that we are here already :)
> 
> I will keep popping over and saying hey in this thread till we are all together again :)
> 
> :Hugs: and chat soon
> xoxoxox

Congrats, have fun in 2nd tri!


----------



## carmyz

I get my nt results 2moro morning yay

wish2bmama thats great baby is ok xxx cute pic


----------



## evewidow

oh god , had to go in boots for a few things and all the baby clothes were reduced half price bibs blankets etc i could have bought loads if i had known if i was team pink or team blue , nothing really that was neutral so saved me some money lol 
this week is dragging as i countdown to my scan hurry up tuesday !!!!!


----------



## misznessa

evewidow said:


> oh god , had to go in boots for a few things and all the baby clothes were reduced half price bibs blankets etc i could have bought loads if i had known if i was team pink or team blue , nothing really that was neutral so saved me some money lol
> this week is dragging as i countdown to my scan hurry up tuesday !!!!!

awwwww! thats cute! :hugs: im taking my son back to school shopping soon and want to buy bubs something to but still dunno gender :growlmad: many friends are telling to me wait that its bad luck to buy things this early so we will see lol


----------



## foxyroxie

impatient1 said:


> foxyroxie said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! ive been on holiday so havent been able to post much! need to go doctors today i feel so dizzy all the time about passed out in asda yesterday :( got my scan date through 18th i cant wait!! cant believe im 12 weeks nearly already!! hope u all and bumps are okay xxxxxx
> 
> This is how I've been feeling. I nearly passed out on Friday, went to the hospital and was put out of work for 4 days, still not feeling better though so gonna be going back to my doctor tomorrow as today is a holiday here. Hope your scan goes well.Click to expand...

hope your feeling better now babe its horrible!! :hugs:


----------



## evewidow

misznessa said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> oh god , had to go in boots for a few things and all the baby clothes were reduced half price bibs blankets etc i could have bought loads if i had known if i was team pink or team blue , nothing really that was neutral so saved me some money lol
> this week is dragging as i countdown to my scan hurry up tuesday !!!!!
> 
> awwwww! thats cute! :hugs: im taking my son back to school shopping soon and want to buy bubs something to but still dunno gender :growlmad: many friends are telling to me wait that its bad luck to buy things this early so we will see lolClick to expand...

aww no if you passed the 12 week mark no harm in getting a few bits imo but each to their own . 
i have done my sons back to school shopping at least all out the way - enjoy lol


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, off to second tri! See you all there in a few! xx


----------



## evewidow

wish2bmama said:


> Well, off to second tri! See you all there in a few! xx

hope to see you in there soon :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

1 week, 1 day til 2nd trimester! Congrats to all of you that have moved on!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies glad to hear every one is well, I am moving over today also hope to see you all there in the next week or two xxxxx


----------



## johnoblueshoe

please add me...
14th feb thankx


----------



## littlebabyno4

:cry: well thats it for me, I had the worst few days ever after bleeding on sat and sun I decided to go to hospital for scan on sunday where I found out that instead of being 12 weeks my beautiful little baby was only showing 6 weeks and they couldn't find heartbeat, devasted i went home and wakened on Mon morn in pain I was losing my little angel have been in hospital for few days had D&C yesterday got home today , can't believe i'm no longer pregnant, I'm cried out and exausted I truly wish all of you a safe and happy pregnancy and anyone who's little baby is born on Feb 14th give them a little kiss from me, thats the day our little angel was due xxxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo my hun i no no words can ease that pain but iam so very truely sorry for your loss, I hope in time Drs can give you more answers as to why it happend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carmyz

im off to 2nd tri see u there soon ladies xox


----------



## sahrene1978

littlebabyno4 said:


> :cry: well thats it for me, I had the worst few days ever after bleeding on sat and sun I decided to go to hospital for scan on sunday where I found out that instead of being 12 weeks my beautiful little baby was only showing 6 weeks and they couldn't find heartbeat, devasted i went home and wakened on Mon morn in pain I was losing my little angel have been in hospital for few days had D&C yesterday got home today , can't believe i'm no longer pregnant, I'm cried out and exausted I truly wish all of you a safe and happy pregnancy and anyone who's little baby is born on Feb 14th give them a little kiss from me, thats the day our little angel was due xxxxxxx

I am so so sorry. I went through almost the same ms during my first pregnancy. I was 12 weeks alomg when I found out that I lost my angel weeks before :( .. I took a few years to recover but when we did get pregnant again I was blessed with not one but two healthy baby boys. So we say our angel was not quiet ready to give up his wings but when he was, we got two :).. Your in my thoughts and prayers and your little one is enjoying their new set of wings waiting to see you again..


Sahrene


----------



## Marlarky

mrskcbrown said:


> 1 week, 1 day til 2nd trimester! Congrats to all of you that have moved on!

I'm with you!! I have 1 week and 4 days until 2nd tri!!

I can't wait!!


----------



## evewidow

sorry for your loss littlebabyno4 :(

to everyone going over to 2nd tri i hope to see you soon ! 

I am going to see a friends baby this morning 10 days old i hope i dont cry or something equally as hormonal !


----------



## mrskcbrown

Curious? Some websites say at 12 weeks you are 2nd tri, some say 13 weeks? What is it? Or do you just take your pick?

Baby#4: Im so sorry. I dont know what to say. Hearing this makes me nervous. I pray that God blesses you really soon, as I know how hard this is for you!!!


----------



## Ley

mrskcbrown said:


> Curious? Some websites say at 12 weeks you are 2nd tri, some say 13 weeks? What is it? Or do you just take your pick?
> 
> Baby#4: Im so sorry. I dont know what to say. Hearing this makes me nervous. I pray that God blesses you really soon, as I know how hard this is for you!!!

first tri 0-12 weeks 
second tri 13-26 weeks
thrid tri 27-40+ weeks

last day of first tri is 12 weeks 6 days.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ley said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Curious? Some websites say at 12 weeks you are 2nd tri, some say 13 weeks? What is it? Or do you just take your pick?
> 
> Baby#4: Im so sorry. I dont know what to say. Hearing this makes me nervous. I pray that God blesses you really soon, as I know how hard this is for you!!!
> 
> first tri 0-12 weeks
> second tri 13-26 weeks
> thrid tri 27-40+ weeks
> 
> last day of first tri is 12 weeks 6 days.Click to expand...

Thanks and Ive read that on some sites but what makes this valid, I guess is my question? So are the people at thebump.com website wrong? Some even say second trimester begins at 14/15 weeks. Just curious, you dont have to respond:winkwink:.


----------



## sleepen

acording to web md the second trimester starts at week 13 an goes to week 27. hope this helps


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> Ley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Curious? Some websites say at 12 weeks you are 2nd tri, some say 13 weeks? What is it? Or do you just take your pick?
> 
> Baby#4: Im so sorry. I dont know what to say. Hearing this makes me nervous. I pray that God blesses you really soon, as I know how hard this is for you!!!
> 
> first tri 0-12 weeks
> second tri 13-26 weeks
> thrid tri 27-40+ weeks
> 
> last day of first tri is 12 weeks 6 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and Ive read that on some sites but what makes this valid, I guess is my question? So are the people at thebump.com website wrong? Some even say second trimester begins at 14/15 weeks. Just curious, you dont have to respond:winkwink:.Click to expand...

Lol your ticker says 2nd tri! I've been saying 2nd tri for 12 weeks... (although I haven't really got too much into the 2nd tri forums yet)


----------



## Marlarky

Boy, that sure helps me!
I thought that at 12 weeks I was going to switch to 2nd tri. 
Damn!

I was so excited!! :haha:

I guess it's only 1 week more :cry:

lol it takes forever!!


----------



## impatient1

littlebabyno4 said:


> :cry: well thats it for me, I had the worst few days ever after bleeding on sat and sun I decided to go to hospital for scan on sunday where I found out that instead of being 12 weeks my beautiful little baby was only showing 6 weeks and they couldn't find heartbeat, devasted i went home and wakened on Mon morn in pain I was losing my little angel have been in hospital for few days had D&C yesterday got home today , can't believe i'm no longer pregnant, I'm cried out and exausted I truly wish all of you a safe and happy pregnancy and anyone who's little baby is born on Feb 14th give them a little kiss from me, thats the day our little angel was due xxxxxxx

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

To the ladies moving over to 2nd tri, congrats!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies!!!:flower:


----------



## Ley

sorry I meant to answer that, I didn't have a website to back it up or anything but this is my 3rd pregnancy and all 3 times this is what the midwives have said. x

I'm officially in 2nd tri now so I will see you all there soon xx


----------



## evewidow

Morning everyone , hope you are all well . My mom is picking up my 2 sons today and having them for the weekend so i am looking forward to my lie ins lol ! havent packed up their stuff yet but oh well , 3 days till 12 weeks , 4 days till scan major countdown here so excited


----------



## Minnie Min

Hello all. Glad to find this thread. My baby is due on 2/6/2011 and I'm so excited.


----------



## misznessa

where is the second tri forum?! i cant seem to find it...


----------



## Ley

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/382333-february-lovebugs-2011-2nd-tri.html

2nd tri lovebugs thread xx


----------



## Shey

it should be the forum under this forum


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi everyone! I had another appointment today. We got to hear the baby's heartbeat!!! It was so exciting and a huge tension reliever.. :)

Sahrene


----------



## mrsrifco

had a bad week, but it is getting better... got kicked in the tummy, had some bleeding, bed rest... then yesterday went to the store to pick up milk, passed out, rushed to the er, had 3 bags of fluids, something to stop the morning sickness, and a scan... Baby was doing great scanned at 12wks 5 days. so dehydrated and low blood sugar, and high blood pressure is what they told me, boy this pregnancy is kicking my butt.


----------



## mrskcbrown

sahrene1978 said:


> Hi everyone! I had another appointment today. We got to hear the baby's heartbeat!!! It was so exciting and a huge tension reliever.. :)
> 
> Sahrene

Awesome:happydance:! We go to DR on 8/17 and Im looking forward to hearing the heartbeat on the doppler. DH wont allow me to buy a doppler. He says he is nervous about buying one and I can understand that.

@mrsrifico: You take it easy. I hope you begin to feel better!:hugs:


----------



## Virginia

I found the heartbeat on the doppler today! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://yourlisten.com/channel/content/55977/12+3_Heartbeat


I'm so excited!


----------



## MagicBracken

I officially move over to second Tri today. Hope to meet you all over there :)


----------



## Ava Grace

I'm 12 weeks today!!! woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got my doppler yesterday but can't hear anything yet :(

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carmyz

its hard to find it early on i have to poke around a bit with my bump cause i have a anterior placenta which gets in the way..just go over ur bump on different angles hopefully u ll find bubs xx


----------



## evewidow

morning everyone , 2 days till 12 weeks and 3 days till scan i am so super excited :D

missing my kids , they went to grandmas yesterday afternoon and back tomo evening , its just way too quiet here , also means i have lots of chance to do the jobs i been putting off for a while like painting etc , not sure if this is a good or a bad thing lol ! 

mrsrifco - hope you feel better soon , take it easy . 

congrats to all those moving over to 2nd tri


----------



## impatient1

Make sure you sleep in tomorrow evewidow while the kids are still away. Good luck with the painting.


----------



## evewidow

impatient1 said:


> Make sure you sleep in tomorrow evewidow while the kids are still away. Good luck with the painting.

hehe i did i slept till 10 yesterday and 9 today lol . most of the work has been done just finishing off this morning and im gonna do absolutley nothing tomorrow !
so excited though 12 weeks tomo and 2 days till scan wooooooooo


----------



## Ava Grace

Do any of you 12 weekers that are first time mummy's have a bump yet??? I don't have one :( xx


----------



## evewidow

Ava Grace said:


> Do any of you 12 weekers that are first time mummy's have a bump yet??? I don't have one :( xx

i dont have one and im 3rd time , everyone else who is 2nd and 3rd has noticeable bumps :S With my 1st i didnt have a bump till gone 20 weeks


----------



## hotpinkangel

Congrats!!! My edd us 8th feb!! Please add me! Xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

hotpinkangel said:


> Congrats!!! My edd us 8th feb!! Please add me! Xx

Congrats!!!


----------



## evewidow

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 12 weeks !!!!!!!!


----------



## bexbexbex

Im 11 weeks today!!
i think my ticker is wrong!!

Cant wait until my scan! :happydance:
its a week tomorrow, get to find out if i am really 11 weeks!! :) and confirm if my due date is the 28th feb! :) xxxxxx

One question i have for peeps is at 11 weeks was your lower abdomen harder??? 
xxxx


Congrats to all the :bfp: 's !!!


----------



## Virginia

bexbexbex said:


> One question i have for peeps is at 11 weeks was your lower abdomen harder???

Started to be!


----------



## bexbexbex

Virginia said:


> Started to be!

Ahh thanks!! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Question: Did you ladies figure your weeks by your LMP or by your ovulation date?

just curious:flower:


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> Question: Did you ladies figure your weeks by your LMP or by your ovulation date?
> 
> just curious:flower:

I knew my ovulation date, so I used that (17th Feb), but then the doctor went by my LMP (14th Feb)...and then they gave me a new date with my scan (15th Feb)


----------



## Virginia

Going to the second tri!! See you all on the other side! =P


----------



## impatient1

For me it was how far along the baby was on the ultrasound as we weren't really sure when I got pregnant.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I ask because if I go by my lmp I am 13w3d, by ovulation 12w5d, and when I went to dr she was saying I had a growth spurt and i was wondering if that was why?

@Virginia: See you in 2nd trimester!:hugs:


----------



## Virginia

mrskcbrown said:


> I ask because if I go by my lmp I am 13w3d, by ovulation 12w5d, and when I went to dr she was saying I had a growth spurt and i was wondering if that was why?
> 
> @Virginia: See you in 2nd trimester!:hugs:

Have you had a scan yet? If so, I'd go by that date(or what your doctor said). If not, I'd go by the earlier date!! :rofl: doesn't hurt to be a week ahead! ;-)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Virginia said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I ask because if I go by my lmp I am 13w3d, by ovulation 12w5d, and when I went to dr she was saying I had a growth spurt and i was wondering if that was why?
> 
> @Virginia: See you in 2nd trimester!:hugs:
> 
> Have you had a scan yet? If so, I'd go by that date(or what your doctor said). If not, I'd go by the earlier date!! :rofl: doesn't hurt to be a week ahead! ;-)Click to expand...

Ok great, I havent had scan since 9 weeks and I think I was closer to the 12w5d mark. thanks a lot!


----------



## MommaCC

hey everyone!!
sorry i havent been on for a while ive been getting back into work and stuff!!! cant believe im almost moving to 2nd tri!! i have my 12 week scan next wednesday im scared but excited its a weird mix!!
got a little bit of a bump coming more so of an evening than anything but very hard lower ab area now all the time!

love to all xoxoxo :hug:


----------



## Hannaaisha

Hi February lovebugs! had my 12 week scan today was very exciting. My due date is 17th Feb xx


----------



## mrsrifco

I had my 12 wk scan yesterday all is great! Baby is 13wk... wow 2nd trimester here we come. I just hope i start to have less m/s and more energy. The baby did not want its picture taken so she rolled over and moon the tech. I started to laugh almost pee myself, but it was so priceless, I have a big hunch it is a little girl in there.


----------



## Marlarky

Lol that is so cute! She (he) is camera-shy!!

And I am almost in 2nd tri (well im slowly peekin around in there) So I will see you in there!! Congrats!


----------



## 1sttimemom08

Just came back to update.. Had a scan today (14 and a half weeks) and found out it's a girl!! I could feel her move around A LOT in the last week or so, and confirmed it was her I was feeling when I felt (and saw) her move during the ultrasound today. It's amazing. Well, see you all in the 2nd tri thread! :) :)


----------



## Tea Monster

Had 12wk scan last week - all good, one wriggly baby!! Even got my dates moved forward a few days :o) so... 15/2/11 here we go, and second tri forum here I come! See you there x


----------



## amber20

Congrats to hear its a girl!


----------



## evewidow

1sttimemom08 said:


> Just came back to update.. Had a scan today (14 and a half weeks) and found out it's a girl!! I could feel her move around A LOT in the last week or so, and confirmed it was her I was feeling when I felt (and saw) her move during the ultrasound today. It's amazing. Well, see you all in the 2nd tri thread! :) :)

ooh cool a girl congrats :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Second trimester for me! I almost cant believe it!:yipee::yipee: This thread will be empty very soon!


----------



## impatient1

It is crazy to think 2nd tri is just around the corner, but yet so exciting!


----------



## Michele4275

Just wanted to say hi and I am so glad I found this website, Not sure how this msg board things works or if Im even doing this right, But I am 12 wks pregnant and due on Feb 22, 2011 
I have one child he is 12 and have had 2 Miscarriages over the past 4 years! Trying not to worry to much but I am 35 yrs old and want this so bad...Dr says everything looks good, Cant wait to go back next week to see how baby is doing! Look forward to meeting others!
Michele~:flower:


----------



## SIEGAL

Michele4275 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and I am so glad I found this website, Not sure how this msg board things works or if Im even doing this right, But I am 12 wks pregnant and due on Feb 22, 2011
> I have one child he is 12 and have had 2 Miscarriages over the past 4 years! Trying not to worry to much but I am 35 yrs old and want this so bad...Dr says everything looks good, Cant wait to go back next week to see how baby is doing! Look forward to meeting others!
> Michele~:flower:

Welcome!


----------



## impatient1

I noticed when looking on the 2nd tri board I wasn't on the list as I must have been missed, may I be added for February 17th please.


----------



## Marlarky

Welcome Michele! You are almost 2nd tri, too!! We have the same due date :)

Congrats!


----------



## MommaCC

Omg!! 12 weeks today o can't believe how fast I've got here!! Just one more week till I move to 2nd tri i'm so excited!! Only 5 more sleeps till our scan hope bub is ok it's a bit nerve racking!! But he was fighting fit at 9 weeks so that's good right? X


----------



## evewidow

MommaCC said:


> Omg!! 12 weeks today o can't believe how fast I've got here!! Just one more week till I move to 2nd tri i'm so excited!! Only 5 more sleeps till our scan hope bub is ok it's a bit nerve racking!! But he was fighting fit at 9 weeks so that's good right? X

it has gone quick since we were all 4 or 5 weeks and posting here , 

im sure your little one will be fine , gl at your scan :)


----------



## Ava Grace

Can I just check do I move to 2nd tri on Saturday at 13 weeks? or at 14 weeks? confused.com!!

xxxx


----------



## evewidow

Ava Grace said:


> Can I just check do I move to 2nd tri on Saturday at 13 weeks? or at 14 weeks? confused.com!!
> 
> xxxx

i moved a few days ago lol most seem to move at 13 wks


----------



## Ava Grace

Thanks hun, think I will go over tomorow at 13 weeks :) 

xxxxx


----------



## nanitchi

Hi ladies.. I've been as quiet as a mouse, actually been really busy. 
Think that I'm in second tri now (fetal age 12w + 2w conception) but don't know... will wait till I get to the Dr 18 Aug. Been feeling my uterus since 9w... so either I'm gonna have a monster or something, maybe two?.... lol.... hope neither.

Been going overboard... the nursery is painted, new curtains are bought.. all I still need is a car seat and a stroller.. oh and a cottage door with frosted glass for the room. With our medical not paying everything I will need to get the baby stuff sorted asap before the weekly Dr visits witch are Expensive!


----------



## carmyz

all the info i have read says 2nd tri starts on the 13th week i have never heard the 14th..
seeu in 2nd tri Ava grace :)


----------



## ReRe

Am due 25th of feb 
had my first scan yesterday :)
xx


----------



## mummyofsoon2b

hi im due to have my 5th baby 22nd feb, 2011 please add me x


----------



## AngelaG

Hi all, 
we are no longer pregnant, so, take us off Feb 21st. Thanks :(


----------



## evewidow

AngelaG said:


> Hi all,
> we are no longer pregnant, so, take us off Feb 21st. Thanks :(

sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## mummyofsoon2b

so sorry to here that angelag


----------

